# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne

## jet

Erään laitevalmistajan mukaan Jyväskylään puuhataan nyt ajantasaista joukkoliikenteen informaatiojärjestelmää näyttötauluineen ym. ym. Hauskaa sinällään, joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen Jyväskylässä voisi aloittaa suunnittelemalla uudestaan koko reitistön ja aikatauluston. Miksi turhaan laittaa kallista informaatiojärjestelmää vain kertomaan, että bussi on vain 15 minuuttia aikataulustaan myöhässä?

----------


## mrl586

Onko tuo suunniteltu järjestelmä samanlainen kuin Tampereella oleva järjestelmä?

----------


## a__m

Ote Jyväskylän kaupungin internet-sivustolta:

Kadut, puistot ja liikenne
Kysytty 9.6.2005 klo 11:40:18

Kysymys:
Viime syksynä radiouutisissa kerrottiin että Jyväskylän Liikenne tulee saamaan uusia matalalattiabusseja paikallisliikenteeseen, ja että ensimmäiset autot saadaan liikenteeseen keväällä. Kevät oli ja meni mutta eipä ole uusia autoja näkynyt? Onkohan Jyvsäkylän Liikenne unohtanut tämän lupauksen kaluston uusimisesta? Paikallisliikenne on yksi näkyvimpiä kaupunkikuvan osia, eikä vanhat, savuttavat autot ainakaan paranna Jyväskylän kaupunkikuvaa. Aikooko kaupunki liikenneluvan myöntäjänä vaatia Jyväskylän liikenteeltä parannusta palveluun? 

Kysyjän tiedot:
Kysyjän nimi/nimimerkki: 
Sukupuoli: 
Ikä: 31-40
Kysyjän paikkakunta: 

Vastattu: 20.6.2005
Vastaus: Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä saadun tiedon mukaan heillä on nyt ajossa 26 matalalattiaista bussia. Ensi syksystä alkaen tulee Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteeseen kahdessa vuodessa 20 uutta matalalattiabussia.

Liikennelupaa myöntäessään kaupunki ei saa esittää liikennöitsijälle erityisiä kalustovaatimuksia. Jos kaupunki ostaisi liikenteen, saisi vaikka kuinka hienoja busseja, mikä tietenkin tulisi kaupungille kalliimmaksi. 

liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipponen


Vastaaja: Katu- ja puisto-osasto, asiakaspalvelu


Että näin Jyväskylässä. Mistä lie suunnasta KA-yhtymää tulevat nuo kahdessa vuodessa Jyväskylän saavuttavat 20 "uutta" matalalattiabussia?   :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä lie suunnasta KA-yhtymää tulevat nuo kahdessa vuodessa Jyväskylän saavuttavat 20 "uutta" matalalattiabussia?


Tiettävästi nämä matalalattiabussit ovat aivan tuliteriä, tulevat suoraan Kabusin tehtaalta. Ensimmäinen uusista matalalattiabusseista on jo valmiina.

----------


## a__m

Upeaa. Enää reilut linjaston- ja aikataulumuutokset, ja aletaan olla selvillä vesillä.

----------


## Miska

> Vastattu: 20.6.2005
> Vastaus: Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä saadun tiedon mukaan heillä on nyt ajossa 26 matalalattiaista bussia. Ensi syksystä alkaen tulee Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteeseen kahdessa vuodessa 20 uutta matalalattiabussia.


Mielenkiintoista. Mä vähän ynnäilin ja sain tulokseksi 14 uukkaria ja 2 Lahti 402:sta sekä pari midi-Göppeliä. Eli yhteensä 18 matalalattiabussia. Tässä on taidettu JL:n taholta kusettaa kaupunkia ja laskettu mataliksi myös 3 CityM:ää ja 5 B10R/Lahti 400:sta...

----------


## a__m

Onko kenellekään mitään konkreettisia toimenpide-ehdotuksia Jyväskylän bussiliikenteen parantamiseksi?   :Shocked:

----------


## Mikko121

> Onko kenellekään mitään konkreettisia toimenpide-ehdotuksia Jyväskylän bussiliikenteen parantamiseksi?


Eiköhän tuo uusi linjastosuunnitelma voisi olla hyvä asia. Liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei mielestäni ole ensimmäinen ratkaisu mutta väistämätön jos ei kauniisti pyytäminen tai edes uhkailu tehoa.

----------


## tkp

> Eiköhän tuo uusi linjastosuunnitelma voisi olla hyvä asia. Liikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei mielestäni ole ensimmäinen ratkaisu mutta väistämätön jos ei kauniisti pyytäminen tai edes uhkailu tehoa.


Periaatteessa nykyisen linjaston pohja on toimiva, toki parannettavaa olisi. Esim. se että ajetaan samalla linjanumerolla eri paikkaan, ja ainoa paikka mistä selviää mihin auto on menossa on aikataulukirja....Esimerkkinä linja 12 joka (talvella) päivisin ajaa Keltinmäkeen Keljon markettien kautta, mutta illalla vain Myllyjärvelle, ja mistään muualta kuin aikataulukirjasta ei selviä mitä kautta, ja mihin auto ajaa... Suurempi ongelma tahtoo olla riittämättömät ajoajat. Ei tarvitse olla pahaa ruuhkaa niin linjat ovat helposti 10-15 minuuttia myöhässä. Tosin ensi syksyksi osalle linjoista on tulossa lisää ajoaikaa.

----------


## a__m

Juuri päällekkäisyydet, poikkeukset ja poikkeuksien poikkeukset JL:n linjastossa tekevätkin siitä vaikeaselkoisen. Lisäksi juuri ne riittämättömät ajoajat. 15 minuutin myöhästyminen ei todellakaan ole millään tavoin ihmeellistä, mutta voisi kaupunkikin tehdä asian eteen jotain esimerkiksi parantamalla bussiliikenteen olosuhteita joukkoliikennekaistoin ym. Löytyykö ensi talven aikataulut jo jostain?

----------


## Miska

> Onko kenellekään mitään konkreettisia toimenpide-ehdotuksia Jyväskylän bussiliikenteen parantamiseksi?


Minä ainakin kaipaisin entistä vahvempia runkolinjoja ja poikkeavien reittien vähentämistä. Kaikenlainen Y1Y2kp+++-roska vain karkottaa matkustajia. Jakaisin linjat kolmeen tyyppiin: 

Runkolinjasto olisi sellainen, että sitä ajettaisiin talvikaudella esimerkiksi 20 minuutin välein arkisin alkuiltaan asti ja lauantaisin suunnilleen kauppojen aukioloaikojen mukaan. Iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin sekä kesällä myös arkisin vuoroväli voisi olla 30 minuuttia. Tietyillä laatukäytävillä voisi kulkea kaksi tai useampiakin runkolinjoja, lähinnä siis keskustan läheisyydessä, jolloin vuoroväli olisi jo niin tiheä, ettei aikatauluja juuri tarvitsisi katsoa. 

Koulu- ja työmatkayhteyksiä varten voitaisiin ajaa runkolinjastoa täydentäviä linjoja, jotka siis ajaisivat lähinnä kouluvuoden aikana arkiaamuisin ja -iltapäivisin. 

Hiljaisen ajan liikenne olisi järkevintä hoitaa TKL:n tapaan erillisellä hiljaisen ajan linjastolla, joka kattaisi ainakin merkittävät asuinalueet. Linjat olisivat päivälinjoja kiertelevämpiä ja joillakin alueilla kävelymatkat olisivat hieman pidemmät. Varsin kattava linjasto saataisiin varmasti aikaiseksi jo parilla kahdeksikko-/heilurilinjalla. Näitä linjoja ajettaisiin varhain aamulla ja myöhään illalla. Mikäli hiljaisen ajan linjastosta tehtäisiin tarpeeksi kattava, voisi se ehkä toimia myös sunnuntain päiväliikenteessä. 

Linjastomuutosten lisäksi tarvittaisiin myös parempaa markkinointia ja parempaa informaatiota. Aikataulukirjan tulisi olla nykyistä selkeämpi ja riittävän suurikokoisia ajantasaisia linjakarttoja tulisi olla saatavilla. Lippujärjestelmäkin saisi olla nykyistä houkuttelevampi. Pienilläkin konsteilla, esimerkiksi pysäkkikohtaisilla aikatauluilla (jotka voisivat olla myös netistä omaan käyttöön tulostettavissa), alennettaisiin kynnystä matkustaa bussilla. Pieniä alueellisia "terminaaleja" pitäisi tehdä lisää ja näillä pysäkeillä laatutasokin voisi olla hieman tavallisia pysäkkejä korkeampi. Pidemmällä tähtäimellä olisi varmasti fiksua investoida jonkinlaiseen reaaliaikaiseen informaatio- (ja etuus-)järjestelmään. Keinoja, isoja ja pieniä, olisi varmasti paljonkin. Toivottavasti edes joitain juttuja toteutetaankin.

----------


## tkp

> mutta voisi kaupunkikin tehdä asian eteen jotain esimerkiksi parantamalla bussiliikenteen olosuhteita joukkoliikennekaistoin ym. Löytyykö ensi talven aikataulut jo jostain?


Eipä tunnu kaupunkia pahemmin kiinnostavan....Hyvänä esimerkkinä Väinönkatu jossa on läpiajokielto. Kun ei sitä valvota niin ei sitä kukaan myöskään noudata. Kävelykadun (kauppakadun) kohdalle pitäisi rakentaa tämän näköinen este niin loppuisi se henkilöautojen läpiajo  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eipä tunnu kaupunkia pahemmin kiinnostavan....


Juuri tuo on ongelman ydin. Noissa asioissa kaupungin ja maalaiskunnan tahto näyttelevät keskeistä roolia. Sitä tahtoa edustaa paikallisen väestön asenne. Valtuustoissa kuitenkin istuu demokraattisesti valitut valtuutetut. Hyvähän se on meidän (vieläpä suurelta osin aivan muualla asuvien) harrastajien neuvoa, miten jossain pitäisi tietyt peruspalvelut järjestää. Olen kuitenkin yllä näkyvien kirjoittajien kanssa osittain samaa mieltä, että parannettavaa riittää melko pitkäksi listaksi asti. Ihan jo ekologisista syistä johtuen 1970- ja 1980-lukujen tekniikkaan pohjautuva autokalusto pitäisi heivata pois aktiivikäytöstä pikimmiten.

----------


## Miska

> Ihan jo ekologisista syistä johtuen 1970- ja 1980-lukujen tekniikkaan pohjautuva autokalusto pitäisi heivata pois aktiivikäytöstä pikimmiten.


20 uutta autoa parissa vuodessa on Jyväskylän kokoisessa kaupungissa paljon. Jos kaikki autot hankittaisiin uusina ja hankintoja tehtäisiin vuosittain, sopiva hankintaerä olisi 5 autoa. Mutta kun koko KA-aikakausi on mennyt Jyväskylässä lähes ilman merkittäviä uuden kaluston hankintoja, on tilanne se, että vaikka 20 autoa vanhimmasta päästä poistettaisiinkiin, liikenteeseen jäisi silti kymmenkunta 87-mallista autoa ja 23 vuosimallin -88 autoa, joista suurin osa on vieläpä keppivaihteisia. Yhteensä näiden osuus Jyväskylän paikkurikalustosta on uusien autojen hankinnan jälkeen noin 40%! Ja noiden uusien Kabusien tultua liikenteeseen on näillä autoilla siis jo 20 vuotta ikää. 

Ehkäpä KA-yhtymä taas käy pääkaupunkiseudulla ostamassa ison läjän jotain 90-luvun katureita, joille ei seudulla enää löydy käyttöä. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että Jyväskylässä jopa vuosimallin -90 laatikko-Wiimat tuntuvat moderneilta. Monella kaupunkiseudulla ei näin vanhaa kalustoa edes juuri ole enää liikenteessä...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Enpä panisi pahakseni, jos vaikka osa Concordian palauttamista leasing-B10BLE:istä vm. 2000 nähtäisiin KA-yhtymän väreissä. Saattaa tietysti jäädä haaveeksi...   :Smile:

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kaikenlainen Y1Y2kp+++-roska vain karkottaa matkustajia.


Muistan matkustaneeni viime kesänä jonakin lauantaiaamuna Kuokkalasta keskustaan linjan 15 bussilla. Bussi kävi tekemässä piston Nenäinniemeen ja palasi poikkeaman jälkeen omalle reitilleen. Pohjanlahdentiellä bussi ajoi vastakkaiseen suuntaan kuin keskustaan menevä 18.

Vuorolle oli merkitty lähtöaika Nenäinniemestä myös linjan 18 aikatauluun sekä merkintä, että kyseessä on linjan 15 auto. Siitä huolimatta Kuokkalassa oli matkustajia, jotka odottivat sitä olematonta 18K:ta. Eräskin matkustaja odotti Etelä-Kekkolassa Pohjanlahdentien ja Kekkolantien risteyksessä, nähden kuinka 15 tulee Nenäinniemen suunnasta ja kääntyy omalle reitilleen. Matkustaja ei näyttänyt yhtään epäilevän, että 18K ei taidakaan tulla.

Mahtavatkohan nämä matkustajat mennä bussille lauantaiaamuisin enää? Entä arkena? Siihen en osaa vastata. Sen voin kuitenkin sanoa, että olipa jokseenkin epäselvä järjestely!

----------


## a__m

Minkä vuoksi juuri Jyväskylän kaupunki myöntää liikenneluvat Jyväskylän liikenteelle, vaikka autojen reitit kulkevat lisäksi mm. Jyväskylän maalaiskunnan sekä Muuramen kuntien alueilla?

Käykääpä katsomassa mitä suurenmoisinta ja selkeintä aikataulusuunnittelua osoitteessa http://www.koivistonauto.fi/cgi-bin/...yppi=1&moodi=0 .

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Minkä vuoksi juuri Jyväskylän kaupunki myöntää liikenneluvat Jyväskylän liikenteelle, vaikka autojen reitit kulkevat lisäksi mm. Jyväskylän maalaiskunnan sekä Muuramen kuntien alueilla?


Jyväskylän kaupunki myöntää liikenneluvat Jyväskylän kaupungin sisällä kulkeville reiteille. Useamman kunnan alueella liikennöiville linjoille luvat myöntää toki lääninhallitus, tässä tapauksessa Länsi-Suomen lääninhallitus.

Hyvää alkuun päästäisiin jo kilpailuttamalla kaupungin sisäiset linjat. Lopullinen ratkaisu olisi seudullisen liikenneorganisaation perustaminen, joka lääninhallituksen alaisuudessa vastaisi liikenteen organisoinnista.

----------


## a__m

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Miska
> 
> Kaikenlainen Y1Y2kp+++-roska vain karkottaa matkustajia.
> 
> 
> Muistan matkustaneeni viime kesänä jonakin lauantaiaamuna Kuokkalasta keskustaan linjan 15 bussilla. Bussi kävi tekemässä piston Nenäinniemeen ja palasi poikkeaman jälkeen omalle reitilleen. Pohjanlahdentiellä bussi ajoi vastakkaiseen suuntaan kuin keskustaan menevä 18.
> 
> Vuorolle oli merkitty lähtöaika Nenäinniemestä myös linjan 18 aikatauluun sekä merkintä, että kyseessä on linjan 15 auto. Siitä huolimatta Kuokkalassa oli matkustajia, jotka odottivat sitä olematonta 18K:ta. Eräskin matkustaj odotti Etelä-Kekkolassa Pohjanlahdentien ja Kekkolantien risteyksessä, nähden kuinka 15 tulee Nenäinniemen suunnasta ja kääntyy omalle reitilleen. Matkustaja ei näyttänyt yhtään epäilevän, että 18K ei taidakaan tulla.
> 
> Mahtavatkohan nämä matkustajat mennä bussille lauantaiaamuisin enää? Entä arkena? Siihen en osaa vastata. Sen voin kuitenkin sanoa, että olipa jokseenkin epäselvä järjestely!


Niin, itse asiassahan Nenäinniemessä pistäytyvät nyt kesän kunniaksi linjan 18K lisäksi osa linjan 15 sekä osa linjan 20 autoista, linjan 8 jääden ajamatta kesäajan. Tätäkään muutosta tuskin on merkitty muutenkin epäselviin pysäkeiden tauluihin millään tavalla?

Eikä ole ainoa outo järjestely. Jostain kumman syystä linjalla 22 ajetaan osa linjan 15 vuoroista Vapaudenkadulta Viherlaaksoon.

Näkyvät lisäksi linjat 42 ja 43 lähtevän linjan 27 Mäyrämäen aikataulun mukaan, johon myös linjan 12 vuorot Keltinmäestä on merkitty, iltapäivisin Keltinmäestä. Linjojen 42 ja 43 omissa aikatauluissa tätä poikkeusta ei kuitenkaan ole merkitty. Ja tuskin pysäkeilläkään (?)

Ja minkä hemmetin takia melkein jokaisen linjan jonkin vuoron on pakko koukata Keskussairaalan kautta?

Kuka ihme suunnittelee KA-kaupunkien linjastot? Saatika aikataulut Y-merkittyine poikkeuksineen?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Ja minkä hemmetin takia melkein jokaisen linjan jonkin vuoron on pakko koukata Keskussairaalan kautta?


Jotta jokapuolelta kaupunkia olisi suora bussiyhteys keskussairaalalle. Hyvää palvelua.

Keskussairaalalle ei kuitenkaan aina pääse. Esimerkiksi linjalla 35 voisi kuvitella pääsevänsä Haukkamäestä KSKS:lle. Keskellä päivää oli viime kesänä vuoro, joka tuli 35:nä kauppatorille ja ajoikin Yliopistonkadun ja Kilpisenkadun kautta linjan 38 lähtöpysäkille. Sillä välin toinen auto oli lähtenyt Vapaudenkadulta Kukkumäkeen ja keskussairaalalle. Tästä tempauksesta ei kuitenkaan matkustajalle aikataulukirjassa kerrottu.

----------


## a__m

Uskomatonta. Naurettavaa! Ja kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä?  :?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Hyvää alkuun päästäisiin jo kilpailuttamalla kaupungin sisäiset linjat. Lopullinen ratkaisu olisi seudullisen liikenneorganisaation perustaminen, joka lääninhallituksen alaisuudessa vastaisi liikenteen organisoinnista.


Olen Laurin kanssa aivan samaa mieltä.

Jyväskylässä, kuten myös Kuopiossa, Lahdessa ja Oulussa sekä myös muissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa oikea perusratkaisu joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen olisi kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen. Mielestäni olisi tosin perustellumpaa lähteä heti toteuttamaan koko kaupunkiseudun kattava joukkoliikenteen toteuttajaorganisaatio kuin kilpailuttaa vain kaupungin sisäiset linjat.

Keskisuurien kaupunkien (kuten Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Lahti, Oulu, Pori, Vaasa jne) joukkoliikenteestä on viime talvena valmistunut Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön raportti.

Raportin tiedote:
http://www.mintc.fi/scripts/cgiip.ex...elitemid=10761

Raportti PDF:nä
http://www.mintc.fi/oliver/upl471-Julkaisuja_2_2005.pdf

Raportti kertoo aika karua kieltä siitä, miten surkeassa jamassa keskisuurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenne on.

Käyttäjämäärät ovat 50-25% Turun tai Tampereen käytöstä eli parhaimmissa Kuopiossa 57,8 ja Jyväskylässä 53,2 matkaa / asukas / vuosi (Tampereella 144 ja Turussa 124), vaikka joukkoliikenteen tuki matkaa kohden on kaikkialla muualla paitsi Lahdessa (jossa se on 0,2 e/matka) samaa luokkaa tai korkeampi kuin Turussa (0,46 e/matka) ja Tampereella (0,43 e/matka) (vaihteluväli muualla Jyväskylä 0,31 - Pori 0,82 e/matka).

Liikenteen tuotantokulut (liikevaihto / matka) on välillä 1,5 - 2,.3 e/matka, kun Turussa ja Tamperella kulut olivat samaan aikaan 1,0 - 1,1 e/matka johtuen huomattavasti tehokkaammasta kaluston käytössä, jossa toki auttaa myös suurempi matkamäärä.

Keskimäärin joukkoliikenteen käyttömäärät ovat noin puolet vastaavista keskisuurista Ruotsin kaupungeista, joissa joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on kaupungin vastuulla kuten Turussa ja Tampereella ja matkamäärät suuruusluokkaa 60 - 110 matkaa/asukas/vuosi.

Keskisuurten kaupunkien osalta on hurskastelua puhua "yrittäjävetoisesta, itsekannattavasta liikenteestä", koska kaupungin ja valtion tuki matkaa kohden on samaa luokkaa kuin Turussa ja Tampereellakin. Toki tuki on prosentuaalisesti pienempi, kun matkustajat maksavat korkeita lipunhintoja ja liikenne näennäisesti "itsekannattavaa" kun tuki ohjataan lippujen kautta. 

Samoin voidaan hurskastella, että tuki asukasta kohden on pienempi. Mutta rohkenen epäillä, että myös koululaiskuljetusten sekä muiden palvelukuljetusten kulut ovat vastaavasti suuremmat. Voidaanko muutenkaan ylpeillä sillä, että kaupunki panostaa vähän kestäviin liikkumismuotoihin.

Myöskin rohkenen epäillä, että kaupunkirakenne tukisi joukkoliikennettä Turussa tai Tampereella olennaisesti enemmän kuin Jyväskylässä tai Kuopiossa. Itse asiassa, Turussa varsin suuri osa väestöstä (noin 40-50 000) asuu keskusta-alueella, kävely- tai pyöräilyetäisyydellä keskustasta, kun taas Jyväskylässä ja Kuopiossa lähiöiden osuus koko väestöstä on suurempi.

Turussa murretiin 1997 - 2000 Koiviston auton / Kuopion, Jyväskylän ja Lahden liikenteen tai Koskilinjojen monopolia vastaava TLO:n kartelli, jolloin saatiin sekä lisättyä matkustajamääriä +10% koko järjestelmässä että alennettua subventiotarvetta koska palvelu parani, lipputulot nousivat ja muutama linja (18, 28, 32/42) ylitti kannattavuusrajan. Turun kaupungin tarkastuslautakunnan raportti tästä: http://www.turku.fi/hallinto/Julkaisu_2_2004.pdf

Tätä ennen oli jo toki aiemmin alistettu TLO kaupungin määräysvaltaan toteuttamalla yhteistariffi, jossa kaupunki piti kaikki lipputulot ja korvasi ajokulut UITP:n menettelyllä (korvaus vaunupäivästä, vaunutunnista ja vaunukilometristä). Tällöin joukkoliikenteen käyttö nousi jopa enemmän, noin 20-30%. 

Mikäli Turussa ei olisi toteutettu yhteistariffia 1989 ja kilpailutusta 1997-2000, olisivat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärät todennäköisesti vain vähän Oulua, Lahtea, Kuopiota tai Jyväskylää korkeammat.

Pidän varsin selvänä, että Jyväskylässä ja muissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa saavutettaisiin selvästi parempiakin tuloksia, jos liikenne kilpailutettaisiin, koska samalla kertaa saataisiin sekä yhteistariffin, kilpailutuksen että rationalisoinnin edut.

Yksinkertainen toimenpideohjelma Jyväskylään, Kuopioon, Ouluun, Lahteen jne:
[list][*]Liikennöintiluvat lakkautetaan (mahdollisesti vaiheittain)[*]Seudun kunnat perustavat yhteisen joukkoliikenteen tilaajaorganisaation: joukkoliikennetoimiston (virkamiessuunnittelu) ja joukkoliikennelautakunnan (poliittinen valvonta)[*]Liikenne suunnitellaan rationaaliseksi seuraavin periaattein:
Linjasto rationalisoidaan selkeiksi päälinjoiksi ja täydentäväksi linjastoksi ja linjasto suunnitellaan koko kaupungin alueellePäälinjoja liikennöidään arkisin 10-15 minuutin välein teli- tai nivelbusseillaLiikenteen palvelutaso taataan myös iltaisin (vähintään klo 23-24 asti) sekä lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin.Keskusta-alueelle toteutetaan riittävät joukkoliikenne-etuudet (kaistat, mahdollisesti liikennevaloetuudet)Joukkoliikenteelle toteutetaan reaaliaikaiset informaatiojärjestelmät.Liikenne kilpailutetaan, ensisijaisena valintakriteerinä mahdollisimman hyvä palvelutaso edullisella korvauksella. Sopimuskausi tehdään riittävän pitkäksi, 5-7 vuotta, jotta liikennöitsijöiden kannattaa hankkia uusi kalusto.Kilpailutuksessa edellytetään pääsääntöisesti Euro III ja IV - normit täyttävää, matalalattiaista kaupunkibussikalustoa.[/list:o:785148d8d4]
Myöhemmin samat organisaatiot voivat myös toteuttaa mahdollisen paikallisen raideliikenteen, johon Jyväskylässä on mahdollisuuksia ainakin Jyväskylä - Suolahti - Äänekoski - akselilla.

----------


## eph

> mutta voisi kaupunkikin tehdä asian eteen jotain esimerkiksi parantamalla bussiliikenteen olosuhteita joukkoliikennekaistoin ym.


Onhan kaupungissa jo kokonaista 300 metriä taksibussikaistaa vapaudenkadulla.  :Smile:  Tiettyhän vapaudenkatu (kilpisenkatu-asemakatu välillä) on teoriassa joukkoliikennekatua, väinönkadun tavoin. Käytäntö on sitten ihan toinen juttu.

Väinönkadun osalta kadun varrelta tulisi poistaa parkkipaikat ja ko. kadunosalle pitäisi sallia ainoastaan pihaan/tontille ajo. Tokihan toinen vaihtoehto olisi kadun katkaiseminen kävelykadun kohdalta, mutta se vaikeuttaisi kohtuuttomasti juurikin taksi/bussiliikennettä.

----------


## a__m

> Väinönkadun osalta kadun varrelta tulisi poistaa parkkipaikat ja ko. kadunosalle pitäisi sallia ainoastaan pihaan/tontille ajo. Tokihan toinen vaihtoehto olisi kadun katkaiseminen kävelykadun kohdalta, mutta se vaikeuttaisi kohtuuttomasti juurikin taksi/bussiliikennettä.


Suunnitelmissahan on vapauttaa Väinönkatu välillä Vapaudenkatu-Yliopistonkatu kaikelta moottoriliikenteeltä ja tehdä siitä kävelykatu. Samalla Vapaudenkadulta Kauppatorin suuntaan ajava linjaliikenne siirtyisi reitille Vapaudenkatu-Urhonkatu-Hannikaisenkatu-Kalevankatu-Yliopistonkatu-Väinönkatu. Lisäksi Jyväskylän TeLa:n mukaan on Jyväskylän Liikenteelle annettu suositus käyttää Puistokatua nykyistä enemmän reittikatuna (nykyisinhän Puistokatua kulkevat 33 Kirriin sekä 35 Haukkamäkeen). Kaukoliikenteen, etenkin Äänekosken-Suolahden -suunnan busseja yritettäisiin kuulemma hätistellä ajamaan Tourulantietä Rantaväylälle.

----------


## eph

> Suunnitelmissahan on vapauttaa Väinönkatu välillä Vapaudenkatu-Yliopistonkatu kaikelta moottoriliikenteeltä ja tehdä siitä kävelykatu. Samalla Vapaudenkadulta Kauppatorin suuntaan ajava linjaliikenne siirtyisi reitille Vapaudenkatu-Urhonkatu-Hannikaisenkatu-Kalevankatu-Yliopistonkatu-Väinönkatu.


Minusta tuo Väinönkadun täydellinen sulkeminen ei ole järkevää, Väinönkatu välillä Yliopistonkatu-Vapaudenkatu on kuitenkin aika tärkeä läpiajoväylä ja pidentäisi matkaa ja aikaa tiettyihin kohteisiin aikalailla.

Mikäli Väinönkadun liikennettä halutaan vähentää, minusta esimerkiksi bussilinjat 16/21 voisi lopettaa jo Vapaudenkadulle (tähän astihan linja on jatkunut Väinönkadun "yläpäähän" ja bussit ovat käyneet kääntymässä vanhalla linja-autoasemalla.. Mutta tämähän tullee loppumaan kunhan sitä vanhaa l-asemaa aletaan purkamaan).

----------


## a__m

> Minusta tuo Väinönkadun täydellinen sulkeminen ei ole järkevää, Väinönkatu välillä Yliopistonkatu-Vapaudenkatu on kuitenkin aika tärkeä läpiajoväylä ja pidentäisi matkaa ja aikaa tiettyihin kohteisiin aikalailla.


Mutta se on hyväksytty Jyväskylän liikekeskustan autoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa jo elokuussa 2003 jatkotarkastelua varten, mm. Keuruun suunnan bussit on jo määrätty ajettavaksi juuri Kalevankadun ja Yliopistonkadun kautta. Asia tulee väistämättömäksi myös Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteelle, ja osaa Tikkakosken ja Palokan suunnan vuoroista on esitetty ajettavaksi Puistokatua.




> Mikäli Väinönkadun liikennettä halutaan vähentää, minusta esimerkiksi bussilinjat 16/21 voisi lopettaa jo Vapaudenkadulle (tähän astihan linja on jatkunut Väinönkadun "yläpäähän" ja bussit ovat käyneet kääntymässä vanhalla linja-autoasemalla.. Mutta tämähän tullee loppumaan kunhan sitä vanhaa l-asemaa aletaan purkamaan).


Linjat 16 ja 21 M-vuoroineen ovat itse asiassa vain "pisara meressä". Väinönkadun rauhoittamista ovat vaatineet kadun yläpään liikkeenharjoittajat sekä asukkaat, ja kuten todettua, on tämä Väinönkadun sulkemiseen johtava ehdotus hyväksytty jo. Kauppatorille päättyvien vuorojen kohtalosta sekä autojen kääntämisestä ei vielä liene tietoa?

----------


## Piirka

> (nykyisinhän Puistokatua kulkevat vain 16 ja 33 Kirriin sekä 35 Haukkamäkeen).


Kirrin sunnuntailinja 16 ei ole ajanut Puistokatua vaan Sepänkatua ja Rajakatua Taulumäelle ja ajaa tätä reittiä ensi talvenakin.. Nyt kesällä Kirrin sunnuntailiikenne on lomalla, joten seuraavan kerran Rajakadulta pääsee Kirriin sunnuntaina 21.8. (ellei linjaa 22 lasketa - ajaa Kirrissä Saarijärventietä).

Piirka

----------


## a__m

abc.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän Liikenteen autoihin näyttää ilmestyneen uudet kortinlukijat sekä uusi rahastuspöytä. Uutta rahastuslaitetta ei kuitenkaan ollut vielä asennettu. Nämä uutuudet olivat ainakin autoissa 415 ja yhdessä City M:ssä. Merkki lienee Pusatec. Autoissa oli tietty vielä vanhatkin laitteet tallella, mutta kortinlukija ei kummassakaan toiminut. Milloinkahan sitten pitäisi vaihtaa korttinsa?

----------


## a__m

> Minulle tuossa K-kirjaimessa on aika vahva negatiivinen lataus. Siitä tulee aina mieleen Jyväskylä ja omituiset lisäkierrokset monilla eri linjoilla.  Miksi ei voida käyttää A:ta? Nuohan olisivat täysin loogisesti 82A, 84A ja 97A.


Näin kirjoiteltiin Itä-Helsingin liityntäliikenneselvitystä käsittelevällä forumilla. Mistä tämä JL:n linjoillaan käyttämä K-kirjain juontaa juurensa? Joskus olen kuullut että K olisi alunperin lisätty Keskussairaalalle ajaviin vuoroihin.

(Tosin sinnehän nyt nykyisin pääsee lähes kaikilla linjoilla, ainakin jonkun poikkeuksen poikkeuksen seurauksena, vähintään lauantai- ja sunnuntaiaamuisin.)

----------


## a__m

Jyväskylän uudet Kabus-matalalattiabussit viivästyvät taas, kertoo kaupungin liikenneinsinööri J. Lipponen Jyväskylän kaupungin kotisivustolla.

----------


## tkp

> Jyväskylän uudet Kabus-matalalattiabussit viivästyvät taas, kertoo kaupungin liikenneinsinööri J. Lipponen Jyväskylän kaupungin kotisivustolla.


Ja on näköjään saanut "kiukkuista" palautetta asiasta: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/kysy/kysymys.php/3369

----------


## Piirka

> Ja on näköjään saanut "kiukkuista" palautetta asiasta: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/kysy/kysymys.php/3369


Kiukkuista palautetta antaneelle ollaan näköjään vastattu. Vastauksessa mennään Liikenneministeriön taakse piiloon. "Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön kanta on, että linjaliikenneluvissa ei saa olla kalustovaatimuksia". 

Paljonkohan tulisi kilpailutus maksamaan tulevaisuudessa? Tai siis, jos nykyisissä Kabus-kaupungeissa olisi YTV:n kaltainen lippujärjestelmä ja linjojen kilpailutus, niin paljonko kunnat kussakin tapauksessa joutuisivat maksamaan tukea? Ainakin Jyväskylän tapauksessa saattaa pian koittaa se päivä, jolloin YTV:n systeemi tulisi halvemmaksi. Tälle vuodelle paikalliselta monopoliyhtiöltä onnistui lipputuen hilaaminen lähes 30% ylöspäin. Hinnasta ei tingitä, laadusta sitäkin enemmän.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Piirka

----------


## Kani

Kyseinen Jyväskylän kaupungin liikenneinsinööri on aina käyttäytynyt kuin olisi Jyväskylän Liikenteellä töissä. Koiviston Autolla on Jyväskylässä kissan päivät, kun kaupungin organisaatiosta ei löydy ketään, joka vaatisi liikenneyritykseltä 2000-luvun länsimaista tasoa.

----------


## A_M

> Jyväskylän uudet Kabus-matalalattiabussit viivästyvät taas, kertoo kaupungin liikenneinsinööri J. Lipponen Jyväskylän kaupungin kotisivustolla.


Sinänsä harmillista vaikuttaisivat olevan ainakin ulkoisesti hyvin asiallisen näköisiä pelejä. Minkähän verran Jyväskylään näitä uutukaisia tulee (sitten jos ja kun tulee)? Jonkun epävirallisen huhun mukaan noita tultaisiin tekemään 70kpl mutta tuskin nyt sentään kaikki Jkl:ään saapuu?

----------


## tkp

Tämän päivän Keskisuomalainen kertoi että tässä kuussa pitäisi tulla kolme autoa liikenteeseen ja yhteensä autoja tulee 20. Ainoa mikä pisti silmaan oli JL:n toimitusjohtajan kommentti että autojen hinta olisi puoli miljoonaa /kappale  :o   :Question:   Lieneekö jonkinsortin virhe, kun uusien bussien hinnat liikkuvat yleensä 200000-300000:n välillä.

----------


## Piirka

> Ainoa mikä pisti silmaan oli JL:n toimitusjohtajan kommentti että autojen hinta olisi puoli miljoonaa €/kappale  :o    Lieneekö jonkinsortin virhe, kun uusien bussien hinnat liikkuvat yleensä 200000-300000€:n välillä.


Tai sitten kappalehinta on todellakin 500.000 €, kun bussirakentelua harrastellaan oman konsernin sisäisesti. Koko potin hinnaksi tulisi siten 10.000.000 €, eli enemmän kuin yhden vuoden liikevaihto.

Piirka

----------


## tkp

Ensimmäinen uusista matalalattia-kabuseista on saapunut Jyväskylään (JL407), muutama kuva autosta löytyy http://www.nic.fi/~spacman/JL407/

----------


## Kani

500 000 ei voine pitää paikkansa. Onpa ikävän näköiset istuimet, toivottavasti livenä paremmat.

----------


## tkp

Radio Jyväskylän uutisissa kerrottiin, että autojen hankintahinta on 6 milj.  ja autoja tulee 25kpl. 240000/kpl

----------


## a__m

Kaikkeenpa Koiviston Autonkin on törsättävä rahojaan. Samoilla investoinneilla saataisiin paljon tyylikkäämpääkin kalustoa.

----------


## TEP70

> Kaikkeenpa Koiviston Autonkin on törsättävä rahojaan. Samoilla investoinneilla saataisiin paljon tyylikkäämpääkin kalustoa.


Kun itte tekee, saa sellaisen kun tulee.  :Laughing: 

On tietysti hauskaa, että maastamme löytyy vielä liikennöitsijöitä, jotka jäävät historian lehdille myös kaluston rakentajina.

Onkohan tuossa uudessa Kabusissa avattavaa kuljettajan sivuikkunaa? Sen pois jättämistä en kyllä käsitä.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Kaikkeenpa Koiviston Autonkin on törsättävä rahojaan. Samoilla investoinneilla saataisiin paljon tyylikkäämpääkin kalustoa.


Kyllä, Kyllä, kuten esimerkiksi oviongelmaisia Volvoja tai lämmityslaitteettomia suutinvikaisia Scaloja, tai ahtaita Mersuja.
Kuten yllä todettiin, että kun itse tekee, niin mieleisensä saa.
Ja joka ei tykkää, niin eihän niillä ole pakko kenenkään ajaa/matkustella.




> Onkohan tuossa uudessa Kabusissa avattavaa kuljettajan sivuikkunaa? Sen pois jättämistä en kyllä käsitä.


Muutamia hyviä syitä vois olla vaikka: 
avaamattomat ikkunat ei vedä hikeen niin paljon kuin avattavatnäkyvyys vasemmalle paranee huomattavstisairaslomat niskakipujen takia vähenee, kun ei tarvitse kuskien kärsiä vedostasuurin osa kuljettajista tajuaa lopettaa autossa polttamisen kun ei saa akkunaa sitävarten auki

----------


## TEP70

> Muutamia hyviä syitä vois olla vaikka: 
> avaamattomat ikkunat ei vedä hikeen niin paljon kuin avattavatnäkyvyys vasemmalle paranee huomattavstisairaslomat niskakipujen takia vähenee, kun ei tarvitse kuskien kärsiä vedostasuurin osa kuljettajista tajuaa lopettaa autossa polttamisen kun ei saa akkunaa sitävarten auki


Noinkohan on sisältä säädettävät peilit vakiona kaikissa KA-yhtymän autoissa, joista avattava sivuikkuna on jätetty pois? Peilin säätö on todella kätevää, jos sivuikkuna ei aukea.

Kesäkuumalla on mielestäni enemmän kuin paikallaan, että ikkunan saa avattua, vaikka ei olisikaan tarve pitää sitä jatkuvasti auki ja saada niskaansa kipeäksi. Jäähdytysilmastointiakaan ei taida vakiona olla kaikissa autoissa, joista avattava ikkuna on jätetty pois tai poistettu jälkeenpäin.

En muista kyllä nopeasti miettien kertaakaan havainneeni, että avattava ikkuna vetäisi jotenkin hikeen, kunhan nyt sentään lasit ovat ehjiä. Tämä taitaa olla Koivisto-konsernin ongelmia.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tkp

> Ja joka ei tykkää, niin eihän niillä ole pakko kenenkään ajaa/matkustella.


Juu, Kabus tuntuu olevan yksi keino karkoittaa ne vähätkin nykyiset matkustajat.... :Laughing:   Se että itse tekee ei takaa sitä että se on myös kuljettajille hyvä. Vaikka eipä silti, tuli tänään koeajettua tuo uusi kabus ja täytyy kyllä myöntää että yritystä sentään on ollut tehdä toimiva auto. Mutta miksi siitä kuljettankopista on pitänyt tehdä niin ahdas ettei edes eväsreppua saa mahtumaan mihinkään?  Miksi tuulilasin aurinkosuoja on alle metrin verran leveä jolloin siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä, kun oikeissa busseissa ne on ollut jo viimeiset 15 vuotta tarpeeksi leveät? Niin ja radiosta nyt puhumattakaan... ja sitten vielä kiellettiin asentamasta omia radioita kun kuulemma menee kabus-väylät sekaisin  :Very Happy:  




> Onkohan tuossa uudessa Kabusissa avattavaa kuljettajan sivuikkunaa? Sen pois jättämistä en kyllä käsitä.





> Muutamia hyviä syitä vois olla vaikka: 
> avaamattomat ikkunat ei vedä hikeen niin paljon kuin avattavatnäkyvyys vasemmalle paranee huomattavstisairaslomat niskakipujen takia vähenee, kun ei tarvitse kuskien kärsiä vedostasuurin osa kuljettajista tajuaa lopettaa autossa polttamisen kun ei saa akkunaa sitävarten auki


Miten avaamaton ikkuna eroaa avattavasta? Ihan samalla tavalla se on 2-kerroslasi, ja menee hikeen jos sinne pääsee kosteutta väliin. Näkyvyyteen avattava ikkuna ei vaikuta millään tavalla, suurempi ongelma on peilin aiheuttama katve. Ja eiköhän jokainen kuljettaja osaa itse päättää millon sitä ikkunaa pitää auki. Tuskin yksikään sitä pitää -20 asteen pakkasessa auki vaan sen takia että pääsisi sairaslomalle...

----------


## Kani

> Juu, Kabus tuntuu olevan yksi keino karkoittaa ne vähätkin nykyiset matkustajat.


Tavallisena matkustajana olen täysin eri mieltä. Matkustajille Kabusit ovat erittäin mukavia. Sisustus on valoisa ja Koiviston Auton käyttämä pikavuoroistuin mukavuudessaan omaa luokkaansa. Matkustajaa on ajateltu myös istuinten määrässä. Tyypillisissä pikavuoroautoissa penkit on sijoitettu tiiviisti, Kabuseissa on panostettu väljyyteen ja ymmärretty, että muutaman istumapaikan menetys ei tavallisilla pikavuoroilla merkitse mitään. Matkustajan kannalta on hyvää myös se, mistä Kabuseja usein moititaan, eli moottoreiden rajallinen suorituskyky. Älyttömät kiihdytykset ja tarpeeton ohittelu jäävät tekemättä, mikä parantaa matkustusmukavuutta. Mukavuuden kai pitäisi olla muissakin yrityksissä asiakkaan kannalta tärkein kilpailutekijä.

Tämä ei tietysti tarkoita sitä, etteikö kuljettajaakin pitäisi ajatella linja-auton suunnittelussa, eikä kuljettajan ajatteleminen varmastikaan heikennä matkustajan viihtymistä.

----------


## tkp

> Alunperin kirjoittanut tkp
> 
> Juu, Kabus tuntuu olevan yksi keino karkoittaa ne vähätkin nykyiset matkustajat.
> 
> 
> Tavallisena matkustajana olen täysin eri mieltä.


Olisiko kannattanut lukea myös se hymiö siitä lauseen perästä?...Tokihan nuo uudet matalat Kabusit on parannus nykyiseen tilanteeseen Jyväskylässä, sitä ei voi kukaan kieltää, ja toivottavasti vanhimmista autoista päästään nopeasti eroon.

----------


## cummins

Onko muuten tietoa tuosta matalakabusin tekniikasta. Ei kai siellä ole taas pistetty jotain maamoottoria autoa liikuttamaan. Ja Onko TKP:llä sivukuvaa tästä uutukaisesta. Ainakin äkkiseltään muistuttaa näitä kottaraisenpönttöjä joita Kuopiossa oli ja jotka nyttemmin ovat Varkaudessa.

----------


## tkp

> Onko muuten tietoa tuosta matalakabusin tekniikasta


Etsivä löytää. Linkki

----------


## cummins

Näköjään sitten piti kabustaan laittaa semmonen moottori että täydellä pokalla kuskikin kiihtyy nopeammin ku kabus...  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sentään tuo automaatti saattaa vähän helpottaa tuota tehon puutetta.

----------


## a__m

Tuollainen uusi auto oli tänään ainakin linjalla 28 klo 13.40 lähdössä Vapaudenkadulta Tikkakoskelle. Komean näköinen, kieltämättä, miksiköhän eivät rakenna takaovea autoon?

----------


## TEP70

> Näköjään sitten piti kabustaan laittaa semmonen moottori että täydellä pokalla kuskikin kiihtyy nopeammin ku kabus...  Sentään tuo automaatti saattaa vähän helpottaa tuota tehon puutetta.


Onneksi Jyväskylä on vielä niin tasainen kaupunki, varsinainen lättänä.  :Laughing:  Onkohan linjalle 25 tulossa pian noita uusia? Kangasvuorenmäki täydellä lastilla voisi olla mielenkiintoinen matkustus (ja varmaankin myös ajo-)kokemus.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkäpä KA-yhtymä taas käy pääkaupunkiseudulla ostamassa ison läjän jotain 90-luvun katureita, joille ei seudulla enää löydy käyttöä. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että Jyväskylässä jopa vuosimallin -90 laatikko-Wiimat tuntuvat moderneilta. Monella kaupunkiseudulla ei näin vanhaa kalustoa edes juuri ole enää liikenteessä...


Täältä pääkaupunkiseudulta käsin nämä vanhat bussit tuntuvat kaukaisilta, kun viisaasti on täällä päätetty pitää kalusto hyvin uudenaikaisena muuhun maahan nähden. Useinhan se tuntuukin menevän niin, että uudet autot "korkataan" täällä ja 5-10-vuotiaina myydään muualle Suomeen.

Jos miettii muita kaupunkeja, joissa on silmiin pistävän vanhaa kalustoa, niin Vaasa on hyvä (tai siis huono) esimerkki. Bussit ovat 1980-luvulta, vanhimmat bussit 1980-luvun alusta ja uusimmat jostain 1989-vuodelta. Eipä niiden vanhuus tosin haittaa, kun useimmiten ei kanssamatkustajia näy tai kuulu. Onko tämä matkustajapula sitten eläkeikäisten bussien syytä vai toisinpäin.

----------


## tkp

> Onkohan linjalle 25 tulossa pian noita uusia?


Johan siellä yksi tuollainen on.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Näköjään sitten piti kabustaan laittaa semmonen moottori että täydellä pokalla kuskikin kiihtyy nopeammin ku kabus...  Sentään tuo automaatti saattaa vähän helpottaa tuota tehon puutetta.


Onks jo paljon ajokokemusta vai?

----------


## cummins

> Onks jo paljon ajokokemusta vai?


Ei ole ajokokemusta tästä autosta vielä koska tänne Kuopioon niitä saadaan luultavasti pitkän ajan päästä. Paperillahan tuo näyttää melko mopolta. Kokemusta on kyllä tuosta tehokkaammasta moottoriversiosta pikurikabusissa.

----------


## cHAIRmAN

Dodi.. nyt se sitten on tapahtunut.. Ne matalalattia-Kabusit tulivat. Ovathan ne tietty uusia ja sinänsä ainakin parempia kuin vanha kalusto mitä jyväskylässä tälllä hetkellä kyllä riittää.  

On kuitenki muutamia asioita joita mietin tuolla matkustaessani.

Miksi kyseisessä bussissa ei voi edelleenkään olla kolmatta ovea?
 Se helpottaisi ihmisten liikkumista bussista ulos erityisesti ruuhka-aikoina ja näin nopeuttaisi liikkumista. Ja tämän lisäksi bussin etuovi on erittäin ahdas ja pieni.

Miksi tästä "matalalattia"bussista ei ole voitu tehdä yhtä matalalattiaista kuin kilpailijoista. Kuten monissa muissa uusissa matalalattiabusseissa on perälle asti huomattavasti matalampaa ja jopa perällä lattian korkeimmassakin kohtaa mahtuu 190 senttinenkin seisomaan. Esim Carrus City U... Bussi on siis puolesta välistä saakka taakse päin huomattavasti korkeampi sillä peräosaan mentäessä on peräti porras.  

Ja ehkä se kaikken järkyttävin ja naurettavin asia joka on bussimatkustajalle tärkeä eli STOP-nappi. Miksi näinkin pienessä asiassa pitää säästää.  Ikkunapuolella matkustavilla ei ole lainkaan stop-nappeja uusissa Kabuseissa. pitää siis huutaa vieressä istuvalle et "voisitko painaa nappia, jään seuraavalla"  jeejee.. kuinka järkevää ja sitten Kabus vielä mainostaa itseään matkustusmukavuudeltaan ensiluokkaisena. 

Onhan näissä hyviäkin puolia kuten tämä gps systeemi jotta näkee mihin  mikäkin linja menee mutta eiköhän sen saisi johonkin oikeasti toimivaan matalalattiabussiin.  

Ja vielä yksi asia. Miksi koko Kabusin pitää yleiseltä kooltaan olla äärettömän pieni. Ja penkkien pitää olla kuin junassa. Eikös paikallisbussissa yleensä kuitenkin istuta korkeintaan ehkä puoli tuntia yhtä mittaa joten ehkä ei tarvita järkyttävän isoja penkkejä. Ehkä olisi järkevämpää kaupunkibussissa laittaa hieman enemmän penkkejä ja tehostaa tilan käyttöä bussissa.

----------


## a__m

Jyväskylän kaupungin verkkosivujen kysymyspalstalta poimittua:




> KYSYMYS:
> Jyväskylän bussiliikenne on etenkin ruuhka-aikaan hitaahkoa ja epätäsmällistä. Onko kaupungilla tai liikennöitsijällä suunnitelmia bussiliikenteen täsmällisyyden parantamiseksi? Nykyiselläänhän bussit joutuvat seikkailemaan ruuhkassa henkilöautojen kanssa sekä väistelemään läpi päivän väärin pysäköityjä, kuormaa purkavia tai muuten vaan ajelevia autoja pitkin ruutukaava-alueen kapeita katuja. 
> 
> Vastattu: 24.2.2006
> VASTAUS: Bussien kulun sujuvuutta on mahdollista parantaa katujärjestelyin harvoissa kohteissa. Tällainen on mm. Sepänkadun ja Rajakadun risteys, jonka parantamisesta on jo tehty suunnitelma.
> 
> Henkilöautoliikenteen kasvaessa ajonopeudet alenevat ruuhka-aikoina. Tämä koskee myös busseja, joiden kokonaismatka-aikaa lisää noina hetkinä myös matkustajien suuri määrä. Joillakin linjoilla ruuhkavuorot ovat aina myöhässä talviaikaan. Tämä ei saa jatkua. 
> 
> Kun paikallisliikenteen reittejä ja aikatauluja seuraavan kerran tarkistetaan ensi kesänä, on lähtökohtana kaikkien vuorojen aikataulussa pysyminen.
> ...


Näin siis Jyväskylässä.

----------


## TEP70

Eilen näkyi auto 453 27:lla, onkohan jo viides yksilö tästä uudesta sarjasta?

----------


## tkp

> Eilen näkyi auto 453 27:lla, onkohan jo viides yksilö tästä uudesta sarjasta?


juu, ja kuudeskin, eli 454 ajelee jo 12:sta.

----------


## tkp

> Miksi tästä "matalalattia"bussista ei ole voitu tehdä yhtä matalalattiaista kuin kilpailijoista. Kuten monissa muissa uusissa matalalattiabusseissa on perälle asti huomattavasti matalampaa ja jopa perällä lattian korkeimmassakin kohtaa mahtuu 190 senttinenkin seisomaan. Esim Carrus City U... Bussi on siis puolesta välistä saakka taakse päin huomattavasti korkeampi sillä peräosaan mentäessä on peräti porras.


City-U:n alla oleva Volvo B10L-alusta on saanut surullisenkuuluisan "Huonoin Volvon tekemä bussialusta"-tittelin...Eli yksinkertaisesti täysin matala ei ole kestävydeltään samaa tasoa LE(low enty)-alustan kanssa. Myös huolto tälläiseen alustaan on huomattavasti vaikeampaa ja enemmän aikaa vievää kun kaikki osat on ahdettu pienempään tilaan. Nykyään LE-alustat onkin suositumpia kuin kokonaan taakse asti matalat. Esimerkiksi ytv-alueella tilataan nykyään pääsääntöisesti vain LE-alustoja. Samoin Turussa, Tampereella...

----------


## aki

Eikös niitä ole jo 7 kpl, eli 407, 408, 414, 416(proto), 423, 453 ja 454.

----------


## cHAIRmAN

> City-U:n alla oleva Volvo B10L-alusta on saanut surullisenkuuluisan "Huonoin Volvon tekemä bussialusta"-tittelin...Eli yksinkertaisesti täysin matala ei ole kestävydeltään samaa tasoa LE(low enty)-alustan kanssa. Myös huolto tälläiseen alustaan on huomattavasti vaikeampaa ja enemmän aikaa vievää kun kaikki osat on ahdettu pienempään tilaan. Nykyään LE-alustat onkin suositumpia kuin kokonaan taakse asti matalat. Esimerkiksi ytv-alueella tilataan nykyään pääsääntöisesti vain LE-alustoja. Samoin Turussa, Tampereella...


Okei.. Hmm.. no silti tuntuu jotenkin jyväskylän liikenteen asiakkaan olo jotenkin huijatulta. Kiskotaan tajuttomia hintoja ja uudetkin bussit tuntuvat melko ala-arvoisilta ja vielä kun ajattelee että niillä sitten ajellaan seuraavat 20 vuotta.  Tietääkö kukaan mistä tämä koko KABUS vöyhötys on saanut alkunsa ja mitä siin tavoitellaan?      Ja vielä juolahti mieleen että mitäköhän Liikenne meinaa tehdä kun nämä kabusit käyvät ajan mittaan mitä luultavammin melko pieniksi.. Ovat jo nyt ruuhka aikaan tupaten täynnä.

----------


## kemkim

"Miksi Jyväskylän bussitarjontaa ei ole kilpailutettu? Matkustajamäärät laskevat vuodesta toiseen, bussit ovat vanhoja ja linjat sekavia. Ottakaa mallia pääkaupunkiseudusta, bussitarjonta on korkeatasoista, kalusto uutta, liput ja reitit selkeitä ja busseja myös käytetään. Ei tarvitse niin paljoa tehdä uusia teitä kun ruuhkat vähenevät."

Jyväskylän kaupunki vastaa:

Joukkoliikenne ei ole Jyväskylässä ole kaupungin järjestämää palvelua, vaan yksityistä, liikennelupien perusteella harjoitettavaa liiketoimintaa. Kaupunki ei osta liikennettä, joten ei voi kilpailuttaakaan.

Helsingissä, Tampereella ja Turussa kaupungit järjestävät itse joukkoliikenteen. Niissä palvelutaso on parempi ja kustannukset kaupungeille asukasta kohti moninkertaiset keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin verrattuna. Helsingissä joukkoliikennemenot ovat n. 170 /asukas/v ja Jyväskylässä vastaavasti n. 20 . Raha tässäkin asiassa ratkaisee.

Bussikalusto paranee tänä vuonna merkittävästi, kun Jyväskylän Liikenne saa 20 uutta matalalattiabussia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kaikki vastauksessa ja yllä olevassa sitaatissa olevat tiedot ovat "Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa" - raportista (LVM 2/2005)

Tämähän on aivan absurdi vertaus. Helsinkiä ei voi mitenkään verrata suoraan Jyväskylään, ja Helsingin menoissa on mm. ratainfra mukana.

Huomattavasti oikeudenmukaisempi vertaus olisi vertaus Turkuun (56,1 /as/v) ja Tampereeseen (48,1 /as/v). Jyväskylässä saman raportin mukaan tuki oli 16,5 /as/v.

Jyväskylässä myös merkittävä osa tuesta maksetaan epäsuorana tukena (koululaisliput ja matkakorvaukset). Tämä ei sisälly Jyväskylän lukuun. Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa noin 30% tuesta on epäsuoraa. Suurissa 2,9%.

Lisäksi pitäisi muistaa, että tuki matkaa kohden on esim. Turussa ja Tampereella kohtuullinen (Turku 0,33 /v, Tampere 0,25 ). Jyväskylässä tuki oli 0,31 /matka ilman epäsuoria tukia.

Käytännössä voi Turkuun ja Tampereeseen verraten sanoa, että periaatteessa Jyväskylässä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on samalla tasolla tukeen verrattuna, joten Jyväskylän joukkoliikennettä ei voi sanoa mitenkään edullisemmin järjestetyksi. Koska palveluja ja matkoja on vähemmän, tuki asukasta kohden on pienempi. Jos kaupunki panostaisi enemmän, palvelut ja matkustus nousisivat.

Jyväskylän kannattaisi tutustua myös mm. Joukkoliikenne eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa - raporttiin: http://www.tut.fi/liku/tutkimus/liku58_web.pdf
jossa on esitelty Jyväskylän kokoisten Jönköpingin ja Lundin joukkoliikenneratkaisuja. Jönköpingissä joukkoliikenteen käyttö on Turkuun ja Tampereeseen verrattavaa.

----------


## cummins

Luin muuten aika hauskan jutun uudesta Bussiammattilainen-lehdestä. Nämä alkupään matalakabusit ovat 5.7 l euro3 kuutoskoneella. Kun tule uudempi sarja euro4-moottorisia Kabuseja niin niiden moottori on neljäsylinterinen 4.5-litrainen  :Wink:

----------


## Georg Tilsa

Kaupungilla on kyllä pidetty palaveria bussiliikenteen kehittämisestä ym. Myös asteittaisesta siirtymisestä kilpailutukseen on haaveiltu jollain taholla. Toisin sanoen nykyinen liikennöitsijä luopuu kannattamattomista linjoista ja ne kilpailutetaan ensimmäisenä. Miten lie sitten innostaa osallistumaan?

Ilmeisesti on sitten Lahdessakin innostuttu lakkauttamaan sitten kannattamattomat sylinteri moottoreista  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Uusia kabuseja on jyväskylässä nyt jo 9 kappaletta

407 (HTF-607)
408 (HTF-608)
414 (HTF-614)
416 (HTF-601)
423 (HTF-623)
453 (HTF-653)
454 (HTF-654)
456 (HTF-656)
457 (HTF-657)

Kaikki uudet autot on tullut tähän asti käyttämättömille numeroille, milloinkohan JL alkaa poistamaan vanhimpia autojaan? Jospa tarkoitus on ajaa nämä uutuudet ensin sisään ja vasta sitten poistaa vanhaa kalustoa kun uusien pelien luotettavuus on testattu.

----------


## Mikko121

Oikeastaan osa noilla numeroilla olleista autoista on ehkä poistettu pikkuhiljaa uusien Kabussien alta. Veikkauksia seuraavaksi poistuvista autoista on 401, 479, 481, 485 ja loput kelkkakabussit mitä on jäljellä. Saa sitten nähdä milloin alkaa vanhimmat laatikot ja lahti 300:t siirtyä poistettavien listalle.

----------


## tkp

> Veikkauksia seuraavaksi poistuvista autoista on 401, 479, 481, 485 ja loput kelkkakabussit mitä on jäljellä. Saa sitten nähdä milloin alkaa vanhimmat laatikot ja lahti 300:t siirtyä poistettavien listalle.


Tällä hetkellä ajosta poistettuja, ja Lahteen vientiä odottaa autot 464, 465,472, 479 ja 485.

----------


## a__m

Jyväskylän kaupungin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee 30. päivänä toukokuuta 2006 Jyväskylän Liikenteen ehdotusta talviaikatauluiksi ajalle 14.08.2006-03.06.2007. Ote esityslistasta:




> Paikallisliikenteen kokonaismatkustajamäärä on pienentynyt kolmen viimeisen vuoden kuluessa noin 15 %, mikä on heikentänyt liikennöinnin kannattavuutta merkittävästi. Kuluvan vuoden alkupuolella matkustajamäärien lasku on pysähtynyt. Edelliseen talvikauteen nähden liikennöitsijän hakemuksessa ehdotetaan supistettavaksi joitakin bussivuoroja ja tehtäväksi joitain reittimuutoksia. Linjan 18 reitti ajetaan kuluvan kesän tapaan myös talvella Toritien sijasta Pohjantietä pitkin, jotta bussit pysyvät paremmin aikataulussa ruuhka-aikoina. Linja 8 ehdotetaan ajettavaksi keskustasta Priimuksen sijasta Kortepohjaan, mitä perustellaan Cygnaeus lukion siirrolla Wilhelm Schildtinkadun varteen.

----------


## oula

> Myöskin rohkenen epäillä, että kaupunkirakenne tukisi joukkoliikennettä Turussa tai Tampereella olennaisesti enemmän kuin Jyväskylässä tai Kuopiossa. Itse asiassa, Turussa varsin suuri osa väestöstä (noin 40-50 000) asuu keskusta-alueella, kävely- tai pyöräilyetäisyydellä keskustasta, kun taas Jyväskylässä ja Kuopiossa lähiöiden osuus koko väestöstä on suurempi.


Tämä ei kyllä ole tutkittua tietoa.Ensinnäkin Jyväskylä on Turkua tiiviimmin asuttu kaupunki,ja pinta-alaltaan lähes 3 kertaa pienempi.Itse asun melkeimpä Jyväskylän kauimmaisessa lähiössä ja täältä ajaa pyörällä 15min keskustaan.Ja Jyväskylässä lähiöt ovat erittäin pieni osa kaupunkikuvaa.Yksi Jyväskylän suurimmista lähiöistä sijaitsee noin 2km päästä keskustasta ja se on jo lähes kasvanut kiinni kantakaupunkiin.Siinä olen kyllä samaa mieltä että aikatauluissa on liikaa 0ahf07aj merkkejä,mutta kyllä niihin tottuu. :Wink:  Joku täällä ihmetteli minkä takia lähes joka linjan pitää kiertää keskussairaalan kautta,syy siihen voi olla se että siellä sijaitsee yksi kaupungin suurimmista ylä-asteista ja asuinalueita on myös keskussairaalan takana paljon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä ei kyllä ole tutkittua tietoa.Ensinnäkin Jyväskylä on Turkua tiiviimmin asuttu kaupunki,ja pinta-alaltaan lähes 3 kertaa pienempi.


Tarkoitin kommentilla sitä, että Jyväskylän keskusta-alue on varsin pieni. Etäisyys keskustasta esikaupunkeihin ja lähiöihin on toki samoin lyhyempi.

Toki voi asiaa analysoida. Tilastot vuodelta 2004:

Jyväskylässä oli 83582 asukasta ja seudulla 163390
Kantakaupungin suuralueella asui 23456 asukasta, 28,06% kunnasta ja 14,36% seudusta

Turussa oli 174824 asukasta ja seudulla 296858
Keskustan suuralueella asui 51471 asukasta, 29,44% kunnasta ja 17,34% seudusta

Eli Turku on tilaston perusteella keskustapainotteisempi kuin Jyväskylä. Ero oli toki pienempi kuin oletin. Jyväskylän nettisivuilta ei muuten ilmene, mitä kaupunginosia lasketaan "Kantakaupungin" suuralueeseen.

Ihmettelen kuitenkin, miten esimerkiksi Kortepohjaan, Kuokkalaan tai Kangasvuorelle ei pystyisi järjestämään houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä, joka houkuttelisi ihmiset käyttämään bussia yhtä lailla kuin Ruotsin Jyväskylän kokoisissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ihmettelen kuitenkin, miten esimerkiksi Kortepohjaan, Kuokkalaan tai Kangasvuorelle ei pystyisi järjestämään houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä, joka houkuttelisi ihmiset käyttämään bussia yhtä lailla kuin Ruotsin Jyväskylän kokoisissa kaupungeissa.


Niin, Ruotsin Norrköping on kooltaan aika lähellä Jyväskylää ja Norrköpingissä toimii varsin elinvoimainen raitiotie. Miksei voisi toimia Jyväskylässäkin? Tällainen näkymä tekisi Jyväskylästäkin aivan jonkun muun kuin kylän...

----------


## oula

> Niin, Ruotsin Norrköping on kooltaan aika lähellä Jyväskylää ja Norrköpingissä toimii varsin elinvoimainen raitiotie. Miksei voisi toimia Jyväskylässäkin? Tällainen näkymä tekisi Jyväskylästäkin aivan jonkun muun kuin kylän...


Ratikka olis kyllä jees. :Razz:  :Smile:  

Jyväskylän keskusta alue on tosiaan pieni.En ole ihan varma mitä lasketaan kantakaupunkiin,Kuokkalaan pääsee ylittiämällä sillan keskustasta(1-2km)mutta sitten keskustasta pohjoiseen,siinä on harju ja sitten mäkimatin -OMAKOTITALOALUE!-alle 1km päästä keskustasta,siihen kuuluisi rakentaa korkeita umpikortteleita tehokkuuden lisäämiseksi :Biggrin:  nojoo,mut sen jälkeen tulee taas viitaniemi ja kortepohja ja sitten kypärämäki.siihen loppuukin jyväskylän asuinalueet ja menee Ruokkeen(jyväskylän mlk)Puolelle,ja se on erittäin harvaan asuttu alue,eikä paikallisliikenne aja sinne kun(asukkaiden tietojen mukaan) kerran päivässä.Mutta keuruulta tulevat linkit tunnin välein :Smile:  Mutta sitten keskustasta etelään,Kuokkalan jälkeen tuleekin jo raja vastaan.Eli Jyväskylän laajenemissuunta on pitkällä tähtäimellä pohjoiseen,länteen tai sitten maalaiskunnan puolelle,uskon kyllä että ensimmäisenä tullaan rakentamaan tyhjät metsäalueet keskustan tuntumassa(ja parkkipaikat) joka tiivisdtää kaupunkia entisestään. :Wink:  

Saatto mennä jossain kohti ohi aiheen mutta olkoon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raitiotie voisi olla Jyväskylässä mahdollinen lähinnä akselilla Kortepohja - Keskussairaala Keskusta - Lutakko - Kuokkala. Tällä reitillä asukaspohja olisi varmasti riittävä. Suurempi kysymys on se, onko yksi raitiovaunulinja perusteltu investointi.

Toinen, investointikustannuksiltaan edullisempi vaihtoehto, joka voisi soveltua Jyväskylään hyvin on johdinauto. Jyväskylässä (kuten myös esim. Kuopiossa) voi olla, että kaupunkirakenne soveltuisi paremmin johdinautoverkolle. Johdinauton energiankulutus on vain noin 50% dieselbusseista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kortepohja - Keskusta - Kuokkala olisi varmasti raskain linja. Minua kiinnostaisi myös Keltinmäki - Myllyjärvi - Keskusta - Kangaslampi/Kangasvuori -vaihtoehto kakkosena.

----------


## oula

> Kortepohja - Keskusta - Kuokkala olisi varmasti raskain linja. Minua kiinnostaisi myös Keltinmäki - Myllyjärvi - Keskusta - Kangaslampi/Kangasvuori -vaihtoehto kakkosena.


Keltinmäki - Myllyjärvi - Keskussairaala - Koulualue(seminaarinmäki??) - Keskusta - Tourula - Pupuhuhta - Kangasvuori/Kangaslampi

----------


## oula

Miten lyhyin välein ratikalle voi tehdä järjenmukaisesti asemia?En ole tästä asiasat itse kovin tietoinen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miten lyhyin välein ratikalle voi tehdä järjenmukaisesti asemia?


Yleensä pysäkkiväli on luokkaa 400 - 600 m sellaisissa raitiotiejärjestelmissä, joilla  palvellaan koko reitin varren asukkaita eikä linjalla ole "pikaosuuksia". Tällaisella pysäkkivälillä saavutetaan olosuhteista riippuen 20-30 km/h keskimääräinen nopeus.

Pysäkkivälin tihentäminen alle 400 m tekee liikenteestä hidasta ja yli 600 m pysäkkivälillä kävelyetäisyys pysäkille alkaa kasvaa kohtuuttomaksi.

----------


## tkp

Jyväskyään on sitten tullut kaikki tälle vuodelle luvatut 15 uutta matalalattiabussia. Seuraavat 10 tullee ensi vuoden puolella uudella euro-IV moottorilla.

----------


## ultrix

> Jyväskyään on sitten tullut kaikki tälle vuodelle luvatut 15 uutta matalalattiabussia. Seuraavat 10 tullee ensi vuoden puolella uudella euro-IV moottorilla.


KABUS-autoja vai "oikeita" autoja?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> KABUS-autoja vai "oikeita" autoja?


Ei kai nyt mitään teollista tusinatavaraa sentään... ;-)

----------


## ATR

Keskisuomalainen 3.11.06




> Paikallisliikenteen terminaali rakennetaan vihdoin Jyväskylään. Aikataulunäytöt kertovat liikenteestä reaaliajassa. 
> 
> Useasti lykätty paikallisliikenteen terminaali rakennetaan vihdoin Jyväskylään. Kaupunginhallitus pääsi sopuun 2,4 miljoonan euron investoinnista budjettikokouksessaan torstaina. Rakennustyöt Vapaudenkadulla alkavat toukokuussa ja valmista on viimeistään lokakuussa.
> 
> Terminaalia arvioidaan käyttävän päivittäin 10 000-15 000 asiakasta.
> 
> - Terminaali on esteettistä keskustarakentamista, joka palvelee joukkoliikennettä, matkustajia ja luo imagoa, liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipponen sanoo.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## a__m

Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy muun Koiviston auto -yhtymän tavoin korotti lippujen hintojaan 1.12.2006 alkaen. Nyt kertamatka maksaa aikuiselta 2,70 euroa ja lapselta 1,40 euroa. Vuoden 2007 alusta saadaan Jyväskylässä käyttöön lisäksi uusi lipputyyppi, opiskelijoiden 30 päivän näyttökortti, hinnaltaan 39,00 euroa.

Jyväskylän kaupungin kysymyspalstalla vastattiin joukkoliikennepalveluiden kehnoa tasoa purnaavalle näin: " Kaupunki ja Jyväskylän liikenne suunnittelevat joukkoliikennepalveluja yhteistyössä. Vuoroja on mahdollista lisätä, jos matkustajamäärä kääntyy nousuun. Aikatauluissa pysyvyyteen pyritään, mutta ruuhkien lisääntyessä se ei aina onnistu.


Vastaaja: Katu- ja puisto-osasto, asiakaspalvelu"

----------


## ultrix

> Vuoroja on mahdollista lisätä, jos matkustajamäärä kääntyy nousuun. Aikatauluissa pysyvyyteen pyritään, mutta ruuhkien lisääntyessä se ei aina onnistu.


Nämä kaksi virkettä kertovat, mitä joukkoliikenteetä Jyväskylässä ajatellaan. Nykyisellä palvelutasolla on ihme, jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö ylipäätään kääntyy nousuun, ja jos sen annetan näivettyä ilman mitään kunnollista yhteistyötä liikennöitsijäin ja kunnan välillä (mm. jl-etuudet, yhteistariffi yms), ei nousua liene näköpiirissä koskaan.

Ruuhkien lisääntyessä aikatauluissa pysymiseen auttaa se, että joukkoliikenne käyttää omia väyliään, eikä jonota autojen keskellä.

Joukkoliikenteen todelliseen parantamiseen päästään siinä vaiheessa, kun kontrolli siirtyy liikennöitsijältä kunnalliselle tilaajaviranomaiselle, joka hoitaa clearingin ja muut matkustajarajapinnat. Liikennöitsijälle pitäisi jäädä tehtäväksi vain ajaa busseja, tuottaja-organisaationa. Tämäkin liikenne olisi syytä kilpailuttaa.

Toivottavasti Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteestä vastaava katu- ja puisto-osasto (!) ottaa neuvosta vaarin.

Nimim. ei kertaakaan Jyväskylän Liikenteen busseissa istunut

----------


## Rasbelin

> Toivottavasti Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteestä vastaava katu- ja puisto-osasto (!) ottaa neuvosta vaarin.


Nimenomaan näin ei tule käymään niistä syistä jotka jo sanoit viitatessasi asenteeseen Jyväskylässä.

Kaupunki ja monopoliasemassa oleva liikennöitsijä ovat hyvää pataa keskenään, liikennöitsijän jatkuvasti pitäen huolen siitä, että se ajaa monipolinsa puolesta puhumalla samaa vanhaa LAL-potaskaa siitä kuinka nykyjärjestely on edullinen kaupungille, koska sen ei tarvitse ostaa mitään, vaan se ainoastaan osittain subventoi lippuhintoja. Mitään ei tule tapahtumaan nykymenolla, koska liikennöitsijä ei tule sitä tekemään omasta kukkarostaan, kilpailijoita on hyvin vaikea saada liikennelupamenettelyn vuoksi, eivätkä kaupunginisät ja -äidit tule näkemään kehitysmahdollisuuksia kun on -kuviot silmissä lyhytaikaisten säästöjen vuoksi.

Tämä sama ongelma on tyypillinen kaikissa "Kabus-kaupungeissa" ja mikä on myös syy siihen miksi KA-konserni vetäytyi YTV-alueen kilpailuista pois, koska sen toimintamallit ovat sopeutettuja monopoliasemassa toimimiseen, jolloin on aivan sama ajetaanko 20 vuotta vanhalla Kabusilla vai 2 vuotta vanhalla Volvolla.

----------


## tkp

> Kaupunki ja monopoliasemassa oleva liikennöitsijä ovat hyvää pataa keskenään,


Empä nyt menisi kehumaan että JL ja kaupunki olisivat kovinkaan hyvää pataa keskenään...Uudet kabusitkin tulivat nimenomaan kaupungin vaatimuksesta, ja monta vuotta myöhässä. Mutta taitaa olla niin että Jyväskylässä ei sellaista päättäjää ole joka pystyisi tekemään jotain nykyiselle menolle. Että sinne vaan ehdokkaaksi kunnallisvaaleihin jos on halua tehdä muutosta.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Yllättävän sinisilmäistä pulinaa aikuisilta ihmisiltä. Vaikka "LAL-potaska" kuinka tehokkaasti tahansa kitkettäisiin pois muutamista keskisuurista kaupungeista, keskeisin ja vakavin perusongelma on ja pysyy edelleen vahvasti kuvioissa. Eli se, että kaupungit ja kaupunkiseudut on kaavoitettu ja rakennettu kauan aikaa sitten autoyhdyskunniksi eikä LAL:iin kuuluva tai LAL:iin kuulumaton yritys voi tätä tosiasiaa yhtään miksikään muuttaa. Niin kauan kun auto on kiistatta nopeampi kuin LAL:n tai ei-LAL:n bussi, joukkoliikenne ei ole vaihtoehto kenellekään muulle kuin pakkomatkustajalle.

Jos jokin paikkakunta haluaa vahvistaa joukkoliikenteensä asemaa oleellisesti, tulee sen järjestää joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytykset sellaisiksi, että palvelujen tuottaminen on mielekästä ja taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Kunta tai kuntainliitto toki voi ottaa itselleen liikenteen suunnittelu- ja tilaajavastuun ja tarvittaessa järjestää tarjouskilpailuja siitä, kuka tuotannon hoitaa. Se on lopulta yhdentekevää, kuuluuko operaattori sitten siinä tilanteessa LAL:iin tai johonkin muuhun yhteisöön. Mielestäni toisessa viestiketjussa käydyssä aivoriihessä tuli varsin rakentavassa hengessä esille ne syyt, miksi joukkoliikenteen käyttö on monilla paikkakunnilla vähäistä ja samassa yhteydessä osattiin listata useita hyviä keinoja perusongelmien torjumiseksi. Yhtäkkiä tässä ketjussa on tipahdettu hirvittävä matka alaspäin suoraan lähtöruutuun...

----------


## Rasbelin

> Jos jokin paikkakunta haluaa vahvistaa joukkoliikenteensä asemaa oleellisesti, tulee sen järjestää joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytykset sellaisiksi, että palvelujen tuottaminen on mielekästä ja taloudellisesti kannattavaa.


Siitähän tässä onkin kyse, aivan kuten jo totesin, vaikkakin eri tavalla kuin sinä. Jos kunta ei paikallisen liikennöitsijän yksipuolisen näkemyksen ja lobbauksen vuoksi ole halukas panostamaan joukkoliikenteen kehitykseen (kuten on käynyt esim. Jyväskylässä), niin se näkyy juuri niinä oireina mitkä mainitaan aivoriihithreadissä (esim. alhaiset matkustajamäärät). Silloin tullaan takaisin siihen, että kunnes LAL-potaskan syytäminen on loppunut ja jokin pitkänäköisempi osapuoli rupeaa ajamaan toisenlaista vaihtoehtoa, ei ole odotettavissa parannusta, koska kunta ei osaa nähdä joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksia.




> Yhtäkkiä tässä ketjussa on tipahdettu hirvittävä matka alaspäin suoraan lähtöruutuun...


Eli sinä siis päätät onko keskustelu tarpeeksi tasokasta vai ei. Ok, laittakaamme tämä muistiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos kunta ei paikallisen liikennöitsijän yksipuolisen näkemyksen ja lobbauksen vuoksi ole halukas panostamaan joukkoliikenteen kehitykseen (kuten on käynyt esim. Jyväskylässä), niin se näkyy juuri niinä oireina mitkä mainitaan aivoriihithreadissä (esim. alhaiset matkustajamäärät). Silloin tullaan takaisin siihen, että kunnes LAL-potaskan syytäminen on loppunut ja jokin pitkänäköisempi osapuoli rupeaa ajamaan toisenlaista vaihtoehtoa, ei ole odotettavissa parannusta, koska kunta ei osaa nähdä joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksia.


Sinänsä ihan totta, mutta väittäisin "LAL-potaskan" tässä saavan ansaitsemaansa enemmän huomiota. On kyllä totta, että LAL on vahva ja kokenut etujärjestö, ja sen harjoittama politiikka noteerataan myös alan harrastajien piireissä. LAL on kuitenkin vain etujärjestö eikä mikään viranomainen. Kunta voi muuttaa joukkoliikennestrategiansa täysin uudenlaiseksi ilman etujärjestöjen yksimielistä siunausta. Autokaupungin muuttaminen joukkoliikennekaupungiksi todennäköisesti saisi voimakkaimman vastarinnan muualta kuin LAL:n suunnalta sitten, kun jotain todellista alettaisiin puuhata. Tietenkin jos se "todellinen" merkitsisi raideliikennettä, niin silloin varmasti linja-autoelinkeinon etujärjestökin olisi varpaillaan. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Helsingin osalta LAL on nimenomaan vaatinut bussiliikenteen sujumisen parantamista mm. varaamalla lisää bussikaistoja sekä lisäämällä valvontaa, jottei mainituilla kaistoilla ajettaisi niille kuulumattomilla ajoneuvoilla.



> Eli sinä siis päätät onko keskustelu tarpeeksi tasokasta vai ei.


Jospa nyt kuitenkin vain tyytyisin kertomaan mielipiteitäni pelkästään. Tälle palstalle on varmasti tilaa kirjoittaa muunkinlaisia juttuja kuin mitä minä pidän tasokkaina tai onnistuneina... Olen edelleen voimakkaasti sitä mieltä, että Suomen kaupungit (ja kaupunkiseudut) aikanaan rakennettiin autokaupungeiksi täysin LAL:sta riippumattomista syistä.

----------


## tkp

> Siitähän tässä onkin kyse, aivan kuten jo totesin, vaikkakin eri tavalla kuin sinä. Jos kunta ei paikallisen liikennöitsijän yksipuolisen näkemyksen ja lobbauksen vuoksi ole halukas panostamaan joukkoliikenteen kehitykseen (kuten on käynyt esim. Jyväskylässä),


No Jyväskylän kohdalla voidaan mainita että kaupunki on omalla toiminnallaan esim. kaavoituksen kohdalla pilannut mahdollisuudet toimivaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Haukkamäen ja Mannilan kaltaiset pussinperät ei todellakaan anna suuriakaan mahdollisuuksia toimivan joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi. Haukkalaan rakennetaan uutta asuinaluetta mutta enpä ole kertaakaan nähnyt Keskisuomalaisessa lukevan että siellä otettaisiin joukkoliikennettä kaavoituksessa huomioon. Eli rakennetaan pussinperiä toisen jälkeen niin vaikea siinä on liikennöitsijän tehdä toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, kuuluu sitten LAL:iin tai ei. Toinen esimerkki on täysin puutteellinen valvonta keskustassa niiden harvojen kadunpätkien kohdalla, joiden pitäisi olla ainoastaan joukkoliikenteen käytössä (Vapaudenkatu ja Väinönkatu).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rattivaunun kommentteihin Linja-autoliitosta huomauttaisin, että Linja-autoliitto on kuluneen vuoden aikana työskennellyt varsin paljon estääkseen joukkoliikenneviranomaisten perustamisen nk. keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin sekä vastustanut äänekkäästi Liikenne- ja Viestintäministeriön joukkoliikenteen rahoituksen uudistamisehdotuksia. Tässä kampanjassa on levitetty perättömiä tietoja viranomaismallin kustannuksista ja vaikutuksista.

Linja-autoliitto ei toki ole mitenkään syypää kaupunkien hölmöihin kaavoitusratkaisuihin. Mutta joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapaan se on toki vaikuttanut jo pitkään ja edistänyt mallia, jossa linjalupaliikennettä tuetaan epäsuorasti lipputuella ja matkakorvauksilla.

Tämä järjestämismalli on olennainen syy siihen, miksi Jyväskylässä on merkittävästi alhaisempi joukkoliikenteen käyttö kuin kaupunkirakenteeltaan varsin samankaltaisissa Ruotsin kaupungeissa (vaikkapa Jönköping, Linköping ja Norrköping). Tässä mallissa kaupunki ei todellisuudessa voi päättää joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä.

Ainakaan Jyväskylässä ja Kuopiossa kaupunkirakenne ei ole oleellisin syy joukkoliikenteen alhaiseen käyttöön.

Linja-autoliiton kannasta riittänee muutama linkki:
Linja-autoliiton kannanotto joukkoliikenneviranomaisia vastaan
Masi Paunun puhe 20.6.2006
Linja-autoliiton kannanotto Tampereen seudullista joukkoliikenneorganisaatiota vastaan

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä järjestämismalli on olennainen syy siihen, miksi Jyväskylässä on merkittävästi alhaisempi joukkoliikenteen käyttö kuin kaupunkirakenteeltaan varsin samankaltaisissa Ruotsin kaupungeissa (vaikkapa Jönköping, Linköping ja Norrköping). Tässä mallissa kaupunki ei todellisuudessa voi päättää joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä.


Suomessa ja Ruotsissa ajattelutapa eroaakin mm. näissäkin kysymyksissä kuin yö päivästä. Ruotsissa on demarien johdolla syydetty rahaa joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen kautta vuosikymmenien. Vauraassa Ruotsissa sellaiseen on ollut mahdollisuudet. Kilpailutuksella toki on saatu poistettua osa tukien ruokkimasta tehottomuudesta. Täälläkin (foorumilla) on aika ajoin väläytelty sitä mallia ja varmasti vasemmistohenkisissä tahoissa se malli herättää mielenkiintoa ellei jopa suoraa kannatusta. Ikävä kyllä julkinen taloutemme ei anna myöten sellaiselle politiikalle. Se vaan on näin. Meidän tulisi julkista tukea käyttää mieluiten itse toimintaedellytysten kehittämiselle. Autoyhteiskunnassa väkinäinen (joukko)liikennetuotannon tekohengittäminen on kallista ja tuskallista. Rahaa syydettäisiin Ruotsin mallissa kohtuuttoman paljon tyhjien penkkien liikuttamiseen. Toki Ruotsissa on joillakin paikkakunnilla näyttää hyvääkin esimerkkiä, kuten juuri Jönköpingissä. Pitkällä perspektiivillä sielläkin on aikanaan kauan kaadettu tukirahoja hyvinvointiyhteiskunnan mustiin aukkoihin. Sen avulla joukkoliikennekulttuuri on pidetty elossa katkeamatta.



> Ainakaan Jyväskylässä ja Kuopiossa kaupunkirakenne ei ole oleellisin syy joukkoliikenteen alhaiseen käyttöön.


Minä kyllä tarkastelisin rehellisesti koko kaupunkiseutua enkä vain itse kaupunkialuetta. Jyvässeudulla yhdyskuntarakenne maalaiskunnan puolella ei mitenkään liian hyvin tue joukkoliikennevetoista järjestelmää. Naapurikunnista tuleva autoliikenne hidastaa kovasti Jyväskylän bussiliikennettä kaupunkialueella. Jyväskylän omien lähiöiden ja keskustan välillä bussiliikenteelle on toki kohtuulliset toimintaedellytykset. Mäkinen maasto puolestaan tekee esim. polkupyörän käytön keskimääräistä hankalammaksi (ja siis tuo etua joukkoliikenteelle).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ikävä kyllä julkinen taloutemme ei anna myöten sellaiselle politiikalle. Se vaan on näin.


Suomessa syydetään Ruotsin mallin edellyttämä tukimäärä nykyisinkin Linja-autoliiton ja Taksiliiton jäsenyritysten taskuun lipputukien ja matkakorvausten kautta. Suomen mallin erityispiirteinä voitaneen pitää epäsuorien tukien - eri erityisryhmille korvattavien matkalippujen ja matkojen eli matkakorvausten hallitsevaa osuutta joukkoliikenteen tuesta.

Suomessa joukkoliikennettä tuettiin v. 2003 487,7 M, josta 211,2 M suoraa rahoitusta ja 276,5 M matkakorvauksia.

Nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa (Oulu, Jyväskylä, Lahti, Kuopio, Joensuu, Lappeenranta, Pori, Vaasa ja Kotka) koko tuki oli 36,8 M josta suora tuki 25,6 M ja matkakorvaukset 11,2 M. Matkaa kohden kokonaistuki oli 0,59 . 

Vertailun vuoksi nk. suurten kaupunkien (Helsinki, YTV, Tampere ja Turku) bussiliikenteessä kokonaistuki matkaa kohden oli 0,40.

Joukkoliikenteen viranomaismalli ei esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä tai Oulussa edellytä nykyistä enempää tukea jos lipunhinta ja liikenne ovat samat. Tuki vain kohdennetaan eri tavalla eli enemmän suorana tukena liikennöinnille ja pienemmässä määrin epäsuorana tukena lippujen kautta.




> Meidän tulisi julkista tukea käyttää mieluiten itse toimintaedellytysten kehittämiselle. Autoyhteiskunnassa väkinäinen (joukko)liikennetuotannon tekohengittäminen on kallista ja tuskallista.


Joukkoliikenteen edellytyksiin on syytä vaikuttaa monin tavoin. Kaavoitusperiaatteisiin vaikuttaminen on tärkein keino. Mutta kaavoitus ei muutu järkevämmäksi, jos tehokasta joukkoliikennettä ei tarjota.

Jotta kaavoitus ja joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu saadaan integroitua, on joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun oltava saman tahon vastuulla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> äälläkin (foorumilla) on aika ajoin väläytelty sitä mallia ja varmasti vasemmistohenkisissä tahoissa se malli herättää mielenkiintoa ellei jopa suoraa kannatusta.


Tähän kommenttiin voisin muistuttaa, että nk. Ruotsin malliin ollaan päätymässä muuta kautta kuin foorumikeskustelujen pohjalta ja ilman erityistä "vasemmistohenkisyyttä".

Suomen tuettu linjalupaliikenne - malli on EU:n kohta vahvistettavan joukkoliikennepalveluasetuksen vastainen.  

Siksi joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapa on uudistettava. 

Täysin järkevää lienee ensisijaisesti tutkia kustannustehokkaimpia asetuksen vaatimukset täyttäviä malleja: Ruotsin ja Saksan alueellisia joukkoliikenneviranomaisia, varsinkin kun sama malli on jo käytössä Helsingissä, YTV-alueella, Turussa ja Tampereella.

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on esittänyt Ruotsin tyyppistä viranomaismallia myös Suomeen raportissa "Linja-autoliikenteen rahoituksen uudistaminen".

LVM 24/2006

Mitä erityistä "vasemmistohenkisyyttä" on sen vaatiminen, että Suomen noin 500 miljoonan euron vuosittainen joukkoliikenteen tuki käytetään tehokkaasti suorana tukena eikä tehottomasti epäsuorana tukena?

Epäsuora tuki on jo lähtökohtaisesti aina tehotonta. Suurin tuki kohdistuu epäsuorassa tuessa aina kannattavimmille linjoille, jotka suoran tuen mallissa eivät tarvitsisi tukea paljoakaan.

Semminkin, kun Ruotsin kooltaan ja rakenteeltaan Jyväskylää vastaavissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on noin kaksinkertainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täysin järkevää lienee ensisijaisesti tutkia kustannustehokkaimpia asetuksen vaatimukset täyttäviä malleja: Ruotsin ja Saksan alueellisia joukkoliikenneviranomaisia, varsinkin kun sama malli on jo käytössä Helsingissä, YTV-alueella, Turussa ja Tampereella.


Mainituilla kaupunkiseuduilla joukkoliikennettä on pitkän aikaa tuettu huomattavilla summilla. Vastaavalla tavalla liikennettä ei meillä ole tuettu monellakaan seutukunnalla. Sekä Helsingissä että Turussa subventioaste on eräissä vaiheissa ollut yli 50%... Meillä Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku kulkivatkin joukkoliikenneasioissa omia teitään muuhun Suomeen verrattuna. Muualla kaupunkien kuukausiliput sekä seutuliput ovat tulleet markkinoille vasta viimeisten vuosien aikana (suureksi osaksi 1990-luvulla) - näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna niin myöhään, että asiakkaat olivat jo kauan ennen niiden tuloa löytäneet muut liikkumismuodot. Minulla ei sinänsä ole mitään sitä vastaan että yhteiskunta ostaa liikennepalveluita silloin, kun tuotantokustannuksia ei vain haluta maksattaa asiakkailla kokonaan lipunhintojen kautta. Se on poliittinen päätös, mitä julkisilla rahoilla ostetaan ja mitä ei. Niillähän on mm. rakennettu noin puoli vuosisataa autoyhdyskuntia ja tulokseksi saatiin se, mistä nyt tässäkin ketjussa kinataan.



> Semminkin, kun Ruotsin kooltaan ja rakenteeltaan Jyväskylää vastaavissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen käyttö on noin kaksinkertainen.


Ja siitä sikäläiset veronmaksajat ovat vuosikymmenien ajan maksaneet paljon. Meidän joukkoliikennehenkisten mielestä sinänsä ihan kiva juttu, mutta Suomessa julkinen talous ei moista kestäisi.
Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että valtion ja kunnan joukkoliikennerahat pitäisi ensi sijassa käyttää joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä parantaviin investointeihin ja järjestelyihin. Sinänsä sama, otetaanko esikuvaksi Ruotsi, Saksa tai jokin muu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomessa julkinen talous ei moista kestäisi.


Etkö lukenut yllä olevaa kommenttia? Suomessa panostetaan (2003) 487,7 M julkiseen liikenteeseen, josta 211,2 M suoraa rahoitusta ja 276,5 M matkakorvauksia.

Kun panostuksia siirrettäisiin matkakorvauksista suoraan rahoitukseen, voitaisiin joukkoliikennepalveluita merkittävästi kehittää ja saada paljon lisää matkustajia.

Oma arvioni on se, että nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa nykyisellä yhteiskunnan noin 35 - 40 miljoonan euron vuosittaisella tukipanostuksella saataisiin vastaavan tasoinen joukkoliikenne kuin Ruotsin samankokoisissa kaupungeissa on nykyisin, kun linjalupaliikenteen epäsuorasta tuesta siirryttäisiin sopimusliikenteen suoraan tukeen.




> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että valtion ja kunnan joukkoliikennerahat pitäisi ensi sijassa käyttää joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä parantaviin investointeihin ja järjestelyihin.


Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen osalta olen samaa mieltä. Kovin suurta kasvua ei aikaansaada muulla kuin infra- ja kaavoituspanostuksilla. 

Nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa sekä Turun ja Tampereen seutuliikenteessä on aikaansaatavissa noin 50-100% kasvu yhteiskunnan nykyisellä rahankulutuksella ilman suuria infrapanostuksia kun joukkoliikenteen organisaatiotapa muutetaan samaksi kuin Helsingissä, Turussa, Tampereella sekä Ruotsin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Etkö lukenut yllä olevaa kommenttia? Suomessa panostetaan (2003) 487,7 M julkiseen liikenteeseen, josta 211,2 M suoraa rahoitusta ja 276,5 M matkakorvauksia.


Verratessani Suomea ja Ruotsia käytin tarkastelujaksona toki pitkää aikajanaa aina niistä ajoista alken kun Ruotsiin alettiin muodostaa Länstrafiken-tyyppisiä järjestelmiä. Viimeisen reilun 40 vuoden aikana Ruotsissa on kyllä tuettu joukkoliikennettä ihan täysin eri mittakaavassa kuin meillä, väitettiinpä täällä mitä tahansa. Sillä on iso merkitys siihen, että julkinen liikenne on pysynyt koko lailla elinvoimaisena Ruotsissa. Meillä laajat subventioaikeet on toistuvasti tavattu kyseenalaistaa vetoamalla kunta- ja valtiontalouden kireyteen. Ylempänä mainitut epäsuorat tuet ovat tulleet mukaan kuvioihin vasta aivan viime vuosikymmeninä, kun liikenteenhoidolta alkoi taloudellinen pohja pudota lopullisesti pois. Toki on terveellistä miettiä, millä keinoin tukirahat voitaisiin käyttää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti - tai mielellään millä toimenpiteillä liikenneolosuhteet saataisiin sellaisiksi, että tukea tarvittaisiin mahdollisimman vähän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rattivaunun "pitkä perspektiivi" on toki aivan oikea. Ruotsissa joukkoliikenteeseen on panostettu merkittävästi useammissa kaupungeissa kuin meillä. Mutta se ei silti oikeuta säilyttämään Suomen nykyisiä tehottomia ja kalliita rakenteita.




> Meillä laajat subventioaikeet on toistuvasti tavattu kyseenalaistaa vetoamalla kunta- ja valtiontalouden kireyteen


Samalla on luotu aivan hyvin kallis epäsuora subventiojärjestelmä korvaamaan sitä, että kunnollista joukkoliikennettä ei ole. 

On ilmeisesti helpompi hyväksyä se, että joukkoliikenteen subventio piilotetaan opetus-, sosiaali-, ja terveystoimien budjettiin.

Yrityksille järjestelmä on toki hyvä; saa saman tuen vähäisemmällä liikenteellä ja tarvitsemalla pelätä kilpailua.

Oma mielipiteeni on se, että Suomessa ei tarvitse panostaa joukkoliikenteen liikennöintitukeen rahassa nykyistä enemmän, vaan raha voidaan kohdentaa tehokkaammin, toki osin uusille alueille ja kohteisiin.




> - tai mielellään millä toimenpiteillä liikenneolosuhteet saataisiin sellaisiksi, että tukea tarvittaisiin mahdollisimman vähän.


Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa liikenneolosuhteet eivät ole vielä se oleellisin ongelma. Pahin ongelma on se, että kunnollista joukkoliikennettä ei ole edes siellä, missä siihen olisi hyvät edellytykset. Tähän tarvitaan organisaatiomuutoksia, jotka ovatkin nyt lainsäädännöllisesti etenemässä.

Tässä voi hyvin kysyä: mitä liikenneolosuhteiden muutoksia olisi välttämätön tehdä esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä joukkoliikenteen käytön kaksinkertaistamiseksi? Entä organisaatio-, lippu-, ja linjastomuutoksia? Veikkaan, että jälkimmäisillä päästäisiin siihen nykyisestä kaksinkertaiseen liikenteeseen asti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Keskisuurissa kaupungeissa liikenneolosuhteet eivät ole vielä se oleellisin ongelma. Pahin ongelma on se, että kunnollista joukkoliikennettä ei ole edes siellä, missä siihen olisi hyvät edellytykset.


Nyt voi kyllä kysyä, miksi ihmeessä yritysmuotoinen liikenteenharjoittaja ei haluaisi ajaa linjoja tai vuoroja, jotka toisivat taloon selvää rahaa?



> Tässä voi hyvin kysyä: mitä liikenneolosuhteiden muutoksia olisi välttämätön tehdä esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä joukkoliikenteen käytön kaksinkertaistamiseksi?


Niin kauan kun joukkoliikenne tarjoaa olennaisesti hitaammat matkat kuin henkilöauto, ensinmainittu ei pärjää kilpailussa. Ainakaan matkustajamääriä ei tuplata. Jos joku haluaa muuttaa organisaatioita, muuttakoon nyt sitten ihan kaikessa rauhassa. En vain usko siihen, että sillä ratkaisulla yksinään tuplattaisiin Jyväskylän kokoluokan kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Liikenteen uudelleenorganisointi toki voi olla osana suurempaa kokonaisratkaisua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Nyt voi kyllä kysyä, miksi ihmeessä yritysmuotoinen liikenteenharjoittaja ei haluaisi ajaa linjoja tai vuoroja, jotka toisivat taloon selvää rahaa?


Tässä voi muistuttaa muutamasta asiasta:
Kun liikenteen suunnittelee yksityinen liikenteenharjoittaja, tavoitteena ei ole mahdollisimman suuri matkamäärä vaan mahdollisimman suuri kassaan jäävä voitto. Liikenne suunnitellaan niin, että mahdollisimman vähillä suoritteilla saadaan mahdollisimman paljon tuloja.Nykytilanteessa nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa sekä myös Turun ja Tampereen seutuliikenteessä parhaat rahat saa nk. pakkokäyttäjien kuljettamisesta eli koululaiskuljetuksista ja tuetut seutuliput omistavista.Tästä seuraa se, että liikenteenharjoittajan kannalta paras linjasto on mahdollisimman "keräilevä" linjasto, jossa haetaan jokainen tuettu matkustaja.Kapasiteettia ei kannata lisätä kilpailukykyiseksi, koska pakkokäyttäjät kulkevat kuitenkin bussilla. Mitä siitä, vaikka joutuvat odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa pysäkillä (ainakin Turun seutuliikenteessä normaali tilanne).

Yksityiset yritykset eivät nykytilanteessa ole valmiita ottamaan riskejä panostamalla huomattaviin liikenteen parannuksiin. Viranomainen voi olla sellaiseen valmis.

Kannattaa lisäksi ymmärtää että joukkoliikenneviranomaisen ja yrityksen optimointiperusteet ovat erilaiset. Viranomainen optimoi matkustajamäärää suhteessa julkiseen tukeen, yritys suoritteet suhteessa kassaan jääviin tuloihin.




> Niin kauan kun joukkoliikenne tarjoaa olennaisesti hitaammat matkat kuin henkilöauto, ensinmainittu ei pärjää kilpailussa.


Osittain näin.

Mutta kaksi huomautusta:
Bussilla joka ei kulje, ei voi kulkea kukaan, ei edes autoton.Jos joukkoliikenne tarjoaa oleellisesti hitaammat matkat kuin kävely tai pyöräily, se ei pärjää kilpailussa edes niitä vastaan.

Nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien matkamäärät asukasta kohden ovat niin alhaiset, että niissä edes kaikki nk. pakkokäyttäjät eivät käytä bussia.




> Jos joku haluaa muuttaa organisaatioita, muuttakoon nyt sitten ihan kaikessa rauhassa. En vain usko siihen, että sillä ratkaisulla yksinään tuplattaisiin Jyväskylän kokoluokan kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.


Organisaatiomuutos on täysin välttämätön edellytys joukkoliikenteen millekään kehittämiselle sekä nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa että Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla. Nykyisten linjalupaliikennöitsijöiden rahkeet eivät riitä joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen siten että käyttö lisääntyisi kohti nykytasoa. 

Julkinen tuki on myös nykyisin niin suurta, että sen jakaminen ilman kilpailutusta yksityisille firmoille on järjetöntä.

Jyväskylän kokoluokan kaupunkien matkustajamäärä voitaneen tuplata bussiliikennettä uudistamalla.

En usko, että tähän vaaditaan ainakaan sen isompia väyläinvestointeja kuin esim. Jönköpingin runkobussilinjoilla.

Samoin Jönköpingin ja monen muunkin kaupungin kokemukset osoittavat, että ydinasia ei ole liikennöintituen lisääminen, vaan joukkoliikenteen fiksu suunnittelu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Samoin Jönköpingin ja monen muunkin kaupungin kokemukset osoittavat, että ydinasia ei ole liikennöintituen lisääminen, vaan joukkoliikenteen fiksu suunnittelu.


No tulimmehan me lopulta siihen, mitä tässä olen useamman viestin ajan peräänkuuluttanut.  :Smile:  Tuki ei ole tärkeintä, vaan liikenneolosuhteiden kehittäminen. Kehittämiskeinoihin pääsemiseksi yksityisillä liikenteenharjoittajilla ja heidän etujärjestöillään on vain eri käsitykset kuin osalla tänne kirjoittelevilla. Minä seuraan edelleen uteliaana sivusta, milllä filosofioilla asioita lähdetään viemään eteen päin. Toivottavasti sellaisella, että hyvää kehitystä saadaan aikaan kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisimmilla tavalla ja toisaalta muutoinkin - esim. ekologisesti - kestävimmän ajattelutavan mukaisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yksityiset yritykset eivät nykytilanteessa ole valmiita ottamaan riskejä panostamalla huomattaviin liikenteen parannuksiin. Viranomainen voi olla sellaiseen valmis.


Aivan oikein - voi olla valmis. Minä en usko siihen, että esimerkiksi Jönköpingin viranomainen alkaisi suunnitella Jyväskylän paikallisliikennettä. Todellisuudessa Jkl:n paikallisliikennettä suunnittelisi tässä uudistetussa mallissa Jyväskylän viranomainen, joka on tähänkin saakka tyytynyt varsin vaatimattomaan palvelutasoon. Tähän mennessä tietenkin lupaviranomaisen ominaisuudessa. Ruotsin mallia on ainakin tähän saakka kartettu kuin ruttoa sekä poliittisissa että liikenteenharjoittajien piireissä Helsinkiä, YTV:tä, Tamperetta ja Turkua lukuun ottamatta. EU:n PSA toki voi pakottaa meidät siirtymään tilaaja - tuottaja -malliin, mutta se ei automaattisesti takaa joukkoliikenteen uusia kulta-aikoja. Sopivalla tavalla hyödyntämällä sen antamia mahdollisuuksia yhdessä muiden toimenpiteiden kanssa on kuitenkin mahdollista päästä hyvän kehityksen suuntaan. Nyt tarvittaisiin poliittista tahtoa järkeville uudistuksille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> N Tuki ei ole tärkeintä, vaan liikenneolosuhteiden kehittäminen.


Nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa oleellisin ongelma eivät ole liikennöinnin ulkoiset olosuhteet vaan ihan linjasto ja sen palvelutaso. Nähdäkseni nimenomaan linjastorakenteen ja palvelutason uudistaminen on oleellisin tehtävä jos halutaan lisää käyttäjiä.




> Minä en usko siihen, että esimerkiksi Jönköpingin viranomainen alkaisi suunnitella Jyväskylän paikallisliikennettä. Todellisuudessa Jkl:n paikallisliikennettä suunnittelisi tässä uudistetussa mallissa Jyväskylän viranomainen, joka on tähänkin saakka tyytynyt varsin vaatimattomaan palvelutasoon. Tähän mennessä tietenkin lupaviranomaisen ominaisuudessa.


Lupaviranomaisen ominaisuudessa ja vailla omaa asiantuntemusta on ollut helppo tuudittautua luuloon, että nykyinen järjestelmä on paras mahdollinen. Varsinkin, kun nykyisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskustannuksista kunnalle ja valtiolle 1/3 maksaa valtio, 1/3 muut kunnan viranomaiset ja vain 1/3 lupaviranomainen. 

Se, mitä tässä tilanteessa ennen kaikkea tarvitaan, on nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien virkamiesten ja poliittisten päättäjien valistaminen siitä, että parempaankin on mahdollisuus.

Valistustyötä tekee nyt LVM ja teen sitä eri foorumeilla myös itse sekä poliitikkona että asiantuntijana. Parista tilaisuudesta laitan lähitulevaisuudessa infon foorumille.

Tässä suhteessa Ruotsin keskisuurten kaupunkien, erityisesti Jönköpingin mutta myös mm. Landskronan, Sundsvallin, Norrköpingin, Linköpingin, Lundin jne. kokemukset ovat ensiarvoisen tärkeitä. Ennen kaikkea se havainto, että joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ei välttämättä edellytä lisää tukea, vaan linjastouudistuksen sekä Rattivaunun kaipaamia infrainvestointeja. Toivottavaa olisikin, että mm. Oulusta, Jyväskylästä, Lahdesta ja Kuopiosta lähdettäisiin toivioretkelle Ruotsin samankokoisiin kaupunkeihin virkamiesten ja päättäjien yhteisvoimin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nk. keskisuurissa kaupungeissa oleellisin ongelma eivät ole liikennöinnin ulkoiset olosuhteet vaan ihan linjasto ja sen palvelutaso. Nähdäkseni nimenomaan linjastorakenteen ja palvelutason uudistaminen on oleellisin tehtävä jos halutaan lisää käyttäjiä.


Keskisuurien kaupunkien välillä asiassa on aika paljon eroja. Suomessa on toki paikkakuntia, joissa asianlaita on mainitsemallasi tavalla. Jyväskylä ei minun kokemuksieni mukaan ole pahimmasta päästä. Jyvässeudullakin tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että oma auto on likimain aina merkittävästi nopeampi tapa liikkua kuin käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Todennäköisesti suurimmaksi osaksi myös kovasti hehkutettujen organisatooristen muutosten jälkeenkin. En tietenkään vastusta linjaston yms. uudelleenjärjestelemisiä yms., kunhan muutoksilla ei lisätä olennaisesti tuen tarvetta.



> Lupaviranomaisen ominaisuudessa ja vailla omaa asiantuntemusta on ollut helppo tuudittautua luuloon, että nykyinen järjestelmä on paras mahdollinen.


Nykyinen järjestelmä on koettu kunnalle edulliseksi. Sehän ei sitä välttämättä ole lainkaan. Väittäisin, että hyvin järjestetty joukkoliikenne olisi kunnalle kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin vaihtoehto. Hyvin järjestetty joukkoliikenne ei vain aivan välttämättä edellytä liikenteen sosialisointia, vaikka jotkut sellaista nyt ajavat kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. 



> Se, mitä tässä tilanteessa ennen kaikkea tarvitaan, on nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien virkamiesten ja poliittisten päättäjien valistaminen siitä, että parempaankin on mahdollisuus.


Aivan oikein. Ja parempi voi olla muutakin kuin liikenteen sosialisointi.



> Tässä suhteessa Ruotsin keskisuurten kaupunkien, erityisesti Jönköpingin mutta myös mm. Landskronan, Sundsvallin, Norrköpingin, Linköpingin, Lundin jne. kokemukset ovat ensiarvoisen tärkeitä.


Ruotsin mainittujen kaupunkien joukkoliikennehistoria on aivan täysin erilainen kuin meidän vastaavan kokoluokan kaupunkien vastaava historia. Varmasti mainituilla esimerkkitoimenpiteillä on mahdollista saada hyvää kehitystä aikaan, mutta Ruotsin esimerkkikaupunkien joukkoliikenteen tasolle ei ihan vähäisillä panostuksilla päästä - ei ehkä edes isommillakaan panostuksilla. Ruotsi on maksanut hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä ison hinnan pitkän ajan, mutta se hinta on kyllä minun kaltaiseni joukkoliikenneihmisen kannalta mennyt hyvään tarkoitukseen. Hyvin iso osa suomalaisia valitettavasti kokee Ruotsin ja sen hyvinvointipalveluiden aggressiivisen puolustamisen olevan holhousvaltion ominaisuuksia. Kirjoitan tässä tarkoituksellisesti siitä näkökulmasta, miten suurin osa ihmisistä - myös bussiala - asiat kokee. Me asioihin syvemmin vihkiytyneet joukkoliikenneihmisethän toki tiedostamme, että yleinen käsitys on osaksi väärä - ainakin kovasti yksipuolinen. Mutta kovasti yksipuolisia totuuksia ja ratkaisumalleja nähtävästi tarjotaan EU:nkin suunnalta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Hyvin järjestetty joukkoliikenne ei vain aivan välttämättä edellytä liikenteen sosialisointia, vaikka jotkut sellaista nyt ajavat kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. (...) Ja parempi voi olla muutakin kuin liikenteen sosialisointi.


Tätä argumenttia en kyllä ymmärrä lainkaan. Ei joukkoliikenneviranomaismallissa ole kyse liikenteen sosialisoinnista. Liikennöintihän jää yksityisille yrityksille. 

Kysehän on ensisijaisesti siitä, että nykyisinkin vahvasti tuettu liikenne kilpailutetaan, eli eri yritykset voivat kilpailla siitä, että tekevät parhaan tarjouksen esimerkiksi Jyväskylän linjojen liikennöinnistä.

Toisaalta kyse on nykyistä paremmasta suunnittelusta. Suunnittelun tilaajana, vaan ei välttämättä suorittajana, olisivat alueen kunnat, jotka kaavoituksesta ja liikennejärjestelyistäkin vastaavat.

Nykyinen malli, jossa yksityisillä firmoilla on yksinoikeuksia julkiseen tukeen, ei voi jatkua, koska siitä tulee nyt joukkoliikennettä koskevan erityislainkin kautta laiton.

Sillä, että yksityisillä yrityksillä on yksinoikeuksia julkiseen tukeen, on paljon ikävämpiä nimiä kuin "sosialisointi". Esimerkiksi "monopoli" "kartelli" "määräävän markkina-aseman väärinkäyttö" tai "julkisten varojen väärinkäyttö", ikävintä k-sanaa väistääkseni. 

Turussahan vastaava järjestelmä kaatui aikanaan lainvastaisena kartellina.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tätä argumenttia en kyllä ymmärrä lainkaan. Ei joukkoliikenneviranomaismallissa ole kyse liikenteen sosialisoinnista.


Toimiala kokee viranomaismallin sosialisointina. Syitä voi olla useampiakin. Esim. tässäkin keskustelussa esitetyt Ruotsin vahvaa joukkoliikennettä ylistävät lausunnot vain edesauttavat sosialisointiin viittaamisiin. Onhan tunnettu tosiasia se, että Ruotsin elinvoimaisen bussi- ja joukkoliikenteen taustalla on nimenomaan se, että liikenne aikanaan sosialisoitiin kautta linjan ja liikennettä on subventoitu ja subventoidaan edelleenkin voimakkaasti. Suomessa bussiliikennettä hoidetaan muutamia suurimpia kaupunkikeskuksia lukuunottamatta yrittäjävetoisesti siitäkin huolimatta, että liikennettä osaksi tuetaan verovaroin. 
Itse en pidä uudenlaista viranomaismallia maailman pahimpana mörkönä lainkaan. Toteanpa vain, että sillä yksinään ei välttämättä saada ihmeitä aikaan, mikäli poliittinen tahtotila kunnissa jatkuu nykyisellään. Poliittisen tahtotilan muuttuessa viranomaismallin ja muiden joukkoliikenteeseen vaikuttavien uudistusten kanssa yhdessä voidaan saada erittäin hyvää kehitystä aikaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Toimiala kokee viranomaismallin sosialisointina.


Tässä voinee ehkä tarkentaa: Toimialalla toimivat yksityiset yritykset, jotka kuuluvat Linja-autoliittoon.

Toimialallahan toimii myös muitakin toimijoita, kuten valtion ja kunnan omistamat liikenneyritykset ja -liikelaitokset sekä ne yritykset, joiden tärkein toimialue ovat Helsingin ja Turun kilpailutettu liikenne. Toki tällöin puhutaan jo "sosialismin" alueesta.

Turussahan siirtyminen viranomaismalliin johti muuten yksityisten yritysten liikennöintiosuuden _lisääntymiseen_ ja Helsingissä liikelaitoksen kilpailun alaisen osion muuttamiseen yritysmuotoiseksi.

Toki se on kovin harmillista, että enää ei saisi valtion ja kunnan rahoja ilman kilpailutusta. Siksi pyritään luomaan kauhukuvia esimerkiksi sosialisoinnista puhumisella.

----------


## Kani

Vaikka kannatankin Ruotsin malliin siirtymistä, olen Rattivaunun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, ettei se ehkä ole kuitenkaan ratkaisu keskisuurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen rappioon. Edellytykset tasokkaalle joukkoliikenteelle ovat puuttuneet jo kauan, eivätkä ihmiset kaupunkien ja alan yhtiöiden vallankahvassa vaihdu, vaikka malli vaihtuisi. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylän kaupunki voi olla yhtä haluton kehittämään joukkoliikennettä myös siinä tapauksessa, että se suunnittelisi sen itse. Tiedämme, kuinka vähän keskisuurissa kaupungeissa ylipäätään on joukkoliikenteen tarpeet ymmärtäviä ammattilaisia.

Olen ihmetellyt mm. Paikallisliikenneliitossa ääneen, miksi alan yritykset eivät pidä meteliä siitä, ettei kaavoitus tue joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä. Ehkä Mikko on tässä oikeassa: monen yrityksen kannalta nykytilanne on ihan hyvä: palvelua tarjotaan vähän, tukea saadaan paljon. 

Ehkä juuri siksi muutos on välttämätön, saarnasi LAL tai AKT mitä tahansa.

P.S. Rattivaunu viittasi Ruotsin joukkoliikenteen ylistämiseen, jota on tässäkin langassa toki harrastettu. Vaikka Mikko varmaan osaa kertoa monta positiivista esimerkkiä läntisestä naapurimaasta (varsinkin junaliikenteestä), ei Ruotsin joukkoliikenne numeroiden valossa ole pärjännyt mitenkään radikaalisti paremmin kuin Suomen. Selvästi suuremmasta joukkoliikenteen tukitasosta huolimatta Ruotsissa on esim. henkilöautoja enemmän per asukas. Keskikokoisten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudet ovat usein vain 10-15% luokkaa (lähde: Ruotsin Luonnonsuojeluliitto SNF), Suur-Tukholman SL:n oman tilaston (2003) mukaan 32% (tässä luvussa vastakkain vain autot ja joukkoliikenne, kevyt liikenne pudottanee luvun 25% paikkeille). Pääkaupunkiseudullahan vastaavat luvut olivat YTV:n nettisivujen mukaan vuonna 2000 39/27%.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kanin hyviin kommentteihin kuitenkin pari tarkennusta.




> Selvästi suuremmasta joukkoliikenteen tukitasosta huolimatta Ruotsissa on esim. henkilöautoja enemmän per asukas.


Henkilöautojen määrä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö eivät korreloi suoraan keskenään. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö on korkealla eräissä kaupungeissa, joissa autojen määrä on varsin suuri (minulla ei nyt ole käsillä Hass-Klau & Crampton - käsikirjojani, joten en saa nyt lukuja). Lisäksi kestävien kulkumuotojen (kävely, pyöräily, joukkoliikenne) kilpailukykyisyys alkaa laskea auton käyttöä huomattavasti ennen kuin auton omistusta. Hyvin harvoissa kaupungeissa on joukkoliikennettä kehittämällä saatu myös auton omistus laskuun - ainoa, josta minulla on varmoja lukuja, on Saksan Freiburg.

Henkilöautojen määrään vaikuttaa liikennejärjestelmän palvelutason lisäksi myös varallisuustaso, saatavilla olevien autojen määrä sekä autoilun veropolitiikka. Meillä Suomessa veropolitiikka on vähentänyt nimenomaan auton omistusta.

Suomessa ollaan vasta nyt 2000-luvun alussa saavutettu varallisuustaso ja autokanta, jossa varallisuus ei ole käytännössä kenellekään este omistaa henkilöauto. Olen itse töissä tutkinut tätä Turun osalta. Viimeaikainen autojen määrän kehitys selittyy ainakin Turussa nimenomaan sillä, että ne, jotka aiemmin olisivat tarvinneet auton, mutta eivät ostaneet sitä varojen puutteessa, ovat ostaneet auton.




> Keskikokoisten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuudet ovat usein vain 10-15% luokkaa (lähde: Ruotsin Luonnonsuojeluliitto SNF), Suur-Tukholman SL:n oman tilaston (2003) mukaan 32% (tässä luvussa vastakkain vain autot ja joukkoliikenne, kevyt liikenne pudottanee luvun 25% paikkeille). Pääkaupunkiseudullahan vastaavat luvut olivat YTV:n nettisivujen mukaan vuonna 2000 39/27%.


Kun vertaa suomalaisiin liikennetutkimuksiin, 10-15% on noin Turun ja Tampereen taso. Suomen keskisuurissa kaupungeissa (Oulu, Jyväskylä, Lahti, Kuopio jne.) liikennetutkimuksissa joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on ollut välillä noin 2-6%.

SL:n toimialue ja YTV-alue eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia. SL:n toimialuehan vastaa sitä, että YTV-alue ulottuisi Karjaalle, Hyvinkäälle ja Porvooseen.

----------


## Kani

> Henkilöautojen määrä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö eivät korreloi suoraan keskenään.


Näin on. Ja sekään ei numeroista aina helposti näy, miten paljon ylimääräistä liikkumista erilaiset liikennejärjestelmät ja kaavoitusratkaisut aiheuttavat. Mukavaa elämää on vaikeampi elää, jos istuu pitkät ajat päivästä autossa tai joukkoliikennevälineessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Varmaan kannattaa siirtyä olennaiseen jatkamatta ylemmäs syntynyttä varsin hedelmätöntä eipäs  juupas -vääntöä siitä, tarvitaanko viranomaismallia vai annetaanko vanhoillisten voimien jyllätä vastakin, tai mikä on sosialismia ja mikä ei. EU näyttäisi pitävän huolta siitä, että tilaaja - tuottaja -malli on joka tapauksessa tulossa Suomeenkin. Olen myös itse hehkuttanut tämän mallin puolesta eräällä paikkakunnalla keskeisessä asemassa olevan maakuntalehden nettipalstalla yhtenä osana joukkoliikenteen merkittävää kehittämisprosessia. Paikkakunta tosin ei ole Jyväskylä, vaan eräs toinen suunnilleen saman kokoluokan kaupunki, jossa joukkoliikenne ihan oikeasti rypee varsin kelvottomassa alennustilassa.
  Siihen, että paikallisliikenne on vajonnut syvälle suohon useassa keskikokoisessa kaupungissa - kussakin tosin eri asteisesti -, on olemassa omat syynsä ja pitkä historia. Olen itse seurannut tätä sangen noloa prosessia aluksi innokkaana asianharrastajana, sitten alan opiskelijana ja viimeiset vuosikymmenet alan ammattilaisena. Minulla on sikäli ainutkertainen näköalapaikka, että työskentelen joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä (oheis)palveluja myyvässä tukiyhtiössä, jossa minun ja kollegoideni käsien kautta virtaa periaatteessa koko Suomen bussiliikenteen (pois lukien Hki, Tku, Tre, YTV) aikataulu- ja reittidata. Alan toimijat ovat tulleet pitkältä ajalta erittäin tutuiksi ja esimerkiksi minä käyn alaan liittyviä keskusteluja pääsääntöisesti sekä toimitusjohtaja- että liikennepäällikkötasolla. Myös kuntien joukkoliikenteestä vastaavien viranomaisten kanssa työskentely on tullut vuosien varrella aina vain tutummaksi. Yksittäisissä tilanteissa keskustelen joukkoliikenteestä esimerkiksi apulaiskaupunginjohtajatasolla.
  Paikallisliikenteen asema keskisuurissa ja pienissä kaupungeissa alkoi kauan aikaa sitten heiketä asteittain autoistumisen myötä. Autoistumisen ohella kevyt liikenne - etenkin pyöräily - on myös ottanut oman osuutensa liikennesuoritteista. Pienemmillä paikkakunnilla pyöräilyn merkitys on itse asiassa hyvinkin huomattava. Ei liene suurikaan salaisuus, että sekä autoilun että kevyen liikenteen toimintaedellytyksiin on panostettu lähestulkoon kaikkialla paljon enemmän kuin bussiliikenteen toimintaedellytyksien parantamiseen. Jyväskylä oli kuitenkin 1970-luvulla mukana nk. joukkoliikennekokeilussa ja tässä yhteydessä Kauppakadusta tehtiin bussikatu pitkältä matkaa kaupungin keskustassa keskuspysäkin sijaitessa Kirkkopuistossa. Sittemmin, 1990-luvun alussa bussit siirrettiin yhtä korttelia lähemmäksi rautatietä Vapaudenkadulle, jonne varattiin lyhin mahdollinen kortteliväli pelkästään bussiliikenteelle sallituksi osuudeksi. Muu osa Vapaudenkatua on siis ihan normaali ajoväylä kaikelle liikenteelle. Kauppakadusta tuli järjestelyjen yhteydessä osaksi kävelykatu. Kauppatorin alle perustettiin suuri pysäköintilaitos. Näistä ja muista tekijöistä johtuen bussit tarjoavat periaatteessa aina huomattavasti hitaamman ja hankalamman vaihtoehdon kuin oma auto sekä lisäksi huolestuttavan usein myös pyöräily tarjoaa nopeamman, edullisemman ja aikatauluista riippumattoman yhteyden kuin joukkoliikenne. Näissä olosuhteissa joukkoliikenteellä on erittäin haasteellinen asema jo pakkomatkustajien hoitamisessakin. Edellä kuvattu kierre on ajanut toimialan onnettomaan kustannuskriisiin. Jyväskylässä tilannetta joukkoliikenteen kannalta helpottaa onneksi se, että kaupungissa on useita kerrostalolähiöitä ja paljon opiskelijoita sekä samalla huomattavan mäkinen maasto. Busseille on luontevaa käyttäjäpotentiaalia enemmän kuin eräissä erityisen onnettomissa toimintaympäristöissä. Näihin lähiöihin on pääsääntöisesti hyvät palvelutkin (kouluvuoden aikana vuoroväli pääsääntöisesti 20 minuuttia, mikä on suunnilleen sama kuin pääkaupunkiseudun useilla bussilinjoilla). Bussien ongelma on kuitenkin se, että se tarjoaa ihan jo lähiöstä keskustaankin hitaammat yhteydet kuin oma auto. Kaikkien matkustustarve ei edes ole päästä lähiöstä vain keskustaan, vaan hyvin usein pitää päästä seutukunnan joltain laidalta jonnekin toiselle laidalle. Näissä tilanteissa bussiliikenne alkaa olla jo täysin hampaaton. 
  Täällä (sekä tässä ketjussa että etenkin aivoriihessä) on esitetty parannusehdotuksia, millä tavoin joukkoliikenteen asemia tulisi vahvistaa. Osa kirjoittajista tarjoaa tilaaja  tuottaja -mallia. Toiset (kuten allekirjoittanut) haluavat lisäksi nopeuttaa merkittävästi joukkoliikennettä sekä infraan liittyvillä ratkaisuilla että maankäytöllisillä toimenpiteillä. Bussiliikenteen nopeuttaminen muissa kuin suurimmissa kaupungeissa voi perustua lähinnä bussikaistoihin ja valoetuuksiin (suurelta osin vaiheen pidennys) ja ehkä yksittäistilanteissa sellaisiin väyläteknisiin toimenpiteisiin kuten läpiajon sallimiseen vain linja-autoille jollain lyhyehköllä oikokadulla tai -rampilla. Varsinaisia Helsingin Jokeri-katujen tai -valojen tyyppisiä järeämpiä ratkaisuja ei juurikaan tarvittane pienemmillä paikkakunnilla. Tosin runkolinjaratkaisuissa myös viimeksi mainittuja kannattaa harkita vakavalla mielellä.
 Jotta yhtään minkäänlaisiin parannustoimenpiteisiin voidaan päästä, tulee asenteiden päätöksiä tekevissä elimissä muuttua täydellisesti. Näihin päiviin saakka joukkoliikenne on nähty välttämättömänä pahana, jolla on pyritty kuljettamaan pakkomatkustajat niin pienillä rahallisilla panostuksilla kuin ikinä mahdollista. Tämä tie on kuljettu loppuun. Nykyinen tilanne alkaa olla kestämätön ja nykytila tulee tosiasiassa yhteiskunnalle kalliimmaksi, mitä annetaan yleisesti ymmärtää. Joukkoliikenne on saatava suurremonttiin ja tämä tarkoittaa aivan ensimmäiseksi asenteiden täydellistä muuttumista ja sen jälkeen laajojen parannustoimenpiteiden suunnittelua ja sitten toteuttamista. Tämä kaikki olisi ollut tosiasiassa mahdollista jo hyvin kauan sitten - ja kuten todettu - suurimmissa kaupungeissa sekä muissa Pohjoismaissa joukkoliikenteeseen onkin panostettu voimakkaasti jo hyvin kauan aikaa, valitettavasti vain pitkän aikaa tehottomuutta ruokkien. Tehottomuutta on toki ruokkinut sekin, että liikenteen tekohengitystä on harjoitettu tosiasiassa autoilun tarpeisiin rakennetussa yhdyskuntarakenteessa. Kuntatalouden ollessa kriisissä välteltiin uudenlaista byrokratiaa ja siihen liittyvää osaksi massiivistakin tehottomuutta. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylästä ei aikanaan löytynyt poliittista tahtoa bussiyhtiön kunnallistamiselle puhumattakaan liikennelaitoksen perustamisesta. Ehdotin itse aikanani (1980-luvun lopulla) sinne HEJULI-mallin tyyppistä ratkaisua, mutta ratkaisua pidettiin epätarkoituksenmukaisena (kalliina ja tehottomana). Vastauksessaan he olettivat, että pääkaupunkiseudullakin tultaisiin luopumaan niin kalliista tavasta hoitaa liikenne
 Eräällä tavalla meikäläisiä vinoutuneita asenteita kuvastaa se, että viime vuosien autottomien päivien tempaukset keskisuurissa kaupungeissa ovat lähinnä sauvakävelijöiden ja pyöräretkille osallistuvien hernekeittosyöntitilaisuuksia jonnekin torin laitamille pystytetyissä teltoissa. Joukkoliikenteestä vaietaan täysin - ikään kuin sellaista ei olisi olemassakaan. Jotain on pahasti pielessä, kun autottomuudesta kiinnostunut aineskin karttaa joukkoliikennettä jo periaatteellisillakin tasoilla. Kuka poliitikko enää uskaltaa tarjota joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa ja kenelle, kun oma väki kerääntyy toreille höpöttämään vain pyöräilystä ja sauvakävelystä?
 Jos ja kun ihmiset saadaan uskomaan, että joukkoliikenne voi olla ihan todellinenkin vaihtoehto liikkumiselle, edellä peräänkuulutetut parannusohjelmat on mahdollista saada käyntiin. Parannusohjelmiin tulee sisällyttää kaikki mahdollinen: liikenteen nopeuttaminen, linjaston uudelleenjärjestely, asiakaslähtöinen tariffipolitiikka sekä entistä parempi informaatio ja sen saatavuuden parantaminen. Tässä on turha kinata siitä, tarvitaanko viranomaismallia vai ei - EU on ratkaisunsa tehnyt ja tätä mallia joudutaan joka tapauksessa soveltamaan suurremonttia toteutettaessa.
 Näillä sanoilla toivotan Jyväskylänkin paikallisliikenteen uuteen vuoteen ja uusiin kujeisiin.

----------


## Miska

Hieman off topicina eräs toive: toivoisin että tänne kirjoitettaisiin tiiviitä ja ytimekkäitä kirjoituksia. 30 rivin pituiset kappaleet ja yhteensä lähes 100 rivin pituiset kirjoitukset ovat kovin pitkiä ja raskaita tällaiselle foorumille.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rattivaunulle kiitos asiallisesta ja perustellusta puheenvuorosta.

Keskeinen kysymys on löytää poliittinen tahto joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen, jossa johtavat virkamiehet ja poliitikot ovat avainasemassa. Tähän liittyvät sitten linjastouudistukset, joukkoliikennekadut- ja kaistat sekä liikennevaloetuisuudet sekä organisaatiomuutokset. Kaavoitus on aivan avainasemassa: hölmöllä kaavoituksella voidaan pysyvästikin estää joukkoliikenteen tehokas järjestäminen.

Viranomaismallista täytyy pystyä kehittämään byrokratian suhteen kevyt malli nimenomaan keskisuuria kaupunkeja varten. Nähdäkseni toimintoja voidaan "ulkoistaa" enemmän kuin Turun ja Helsingin malleissa. Esimerkiksi lippujärjestelmän ylläpito tai linjastosuunnittelu voidaan ostaa ulkoa. Ongelmaksi jää toki se, että viranomaisella pitäisi olla edes 2-3 aidosti joukkoliikennettä ymmärtävän ihmisen tiimi. Viranomaismalli on kevyimmillään sijoitettuna kaupunkiseutu- tai maakuntatasolle. Lääni on liian suuri ja kunta liian pieni yksikkö järjestämään joukkoliikennettä.

Rattivaunun kommenttiin kevyen liikenteen edellytyksistä sanoisin näin, että Suomessa ongelmana on se, että keskisuurissa kaupungeissa usein on kehitetty vain kevyen liikenteen olosuhteita eikä joukkoliikenteen olosuhteita - joissakin toki ei kumpaakaan. Joukkoliikenteellä on myös siksi imago-ongelmia, että aidosti onnistuneita kehityshankkeita on enemmän kevyen liikenteen puolella, ja kevyen liikenteen puolella saadaan pienemmällä rahalla jotain näkyvää aikaan.

Kävely, pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne ovat nimenomaan yhdessä varteenotettava vaihtoehto yksityisautolle, kuten esimerkiksi Strasbourgin, Freiburgin ja Baselin kokemukset osoittavat. Näissä kaupungeissa on samanaikaisesti panostettu sekä kävelyn, pyöräilyn että julkisen liikenteen olosuhteiden parantamiseen.

----------


## LateZ

Jatketaan nyt tässä, koska asia koskee Jyväskylääkin.

Kaupungeissa on ihmisiä, jotka haluavat liikkua autolla ja niitä jotka haluavat liikkua halvalla. Jos naapuri ajaa kaksi kilometriä bussilla kauppaan ja maksaa siitä nykyisen 2,70 suuntaansa, saattaa toinen naapuri ihmetellä, miksei hän kävele tai aja pyörällä. Samalla toisaalla naapurin ajaessa kilometrin kauppaan autollaan kukaan ei ihmettele.

Hämeenlinna on melkein Jyväskylä joten sopinee tähän seuraava esimerkki. Yksi ensimmäisistä linjoista ajoi asemalta keskustan kautta Poltinaholle. Kun maassamme autoistuminen oli vielä kesken, ne, jotka nykyään ajavat kilometrinkin aina autolla, ajoivat Hämeenlinnassa asemalta kaupunkiin kilometrin bussilla. Ne, jotka nykyään liikkuvat autotta, ovat tavallaan samaa porukkaa, joille ei tullut aikanaan mieleenkään mennä pientä pätkää bussilla maksusta. Varmasti joskus 50-luvulla enemmän H:linnassakin jäätiin 1 lk:n (aik. 2 lk:n) vaunusta pois ja jatkettiin vuokra-autolla.

Esimerkkejä on paljon maassamme. Vaikka Vaasa-Palosaari tai koko Forssan paikkuri. Hankalia ovat kerrostalolähiöt, jotka ovat niin kaukana, että paikallisbussi tarvitaan, mutta niin lähellä, että useimmat kävelevät (siis autoilijat tapansa mukaan autoilevat ja vasta sitten illalla ajavat 300 m. lenkkipolun päähän).

Jos pätkälinjalle r.as-l.as tai r.as-keskusta oikeasti tahtoo matkustajia, tulevat ne matkustajat kevyen liikenteen eivätkä autonkäyttäjien piiristä. Joku  Oulun citylinja on hyvä idea, mutta todellinen suosittu citylinja siitä tulee vasta ilmaisena, tai jos seutulipun ja kuukausikortin haltijoita, jotka pääsevät käytännössä ilmaiseksi, on riittävästi.

Itse mielelläni näkisin keskisuurissa kaupungeissa maksuttomat citylinjat ja edullisen paikallisliikenteen. Kun liikenteeseen kuitenkin on pakko satsata, on fiksumpaa kuljettaa isompaa väkimäärää vaikka vähän pienemmällä tulolla. Satunnaiskäyttäjiä pitäisi suosia alhaisimmilla kertalipuilla tai esim. jollain ilmaisella paluumatkalla eikä pelkästään miettiä kuukausilipun hintaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastaan luonnollisesti huutooni ja tulen Jyväskylään maanantaina 22.1 ja esittelen Vihreiden vaalitilaisuudessa ajatuksiani kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä. 

Jyväskyläläisille tervetuloa jatkamaan keskustelua!




> KUTSU    15.1.2007
> 
> Onko Jyväskylässä tilaa joukkoliikenteelle?
> 
> Aidon kaupungin tunnistaa toimivasta joukkoliikenteestä. Kasvaako
> Jyväskylästä koskaan oikea kaupunki? Näitä kysymyksiä pohditaan
> 
> NIKOLAINSALISSA maaanantaina 22.1. klo 17.0019.00,
> 
> ...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Esitykseni Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteestä 22.01.2007 on nyt netissä.
Esitys, PDF 2 Mt

Muutama kommentti tarkemman Jyväskylään tutustumisen perusteella.

Jyväskylän kaupunkirakenne on vesistöistä ja mäistä johtuen varsin tiivis ja muodostaa selviä taajamaketjuja. Esimerkiksi Kuokkalan, Kortepohjan sekä Kangasvuoren ja Kangaslammen suunnan lähiöt antavat hyvän väestöpohjan joukkoliikenteellle. Kunkin suunnan tiiviissä rakenteessa on noin 8000 asukasta eli saman verran kuin Turun parhaiten kannattavalla 10 minuutin välein kulkevan telibussi-runkolinjan 18 palvelemilla alueilla. Rakenteessa on muitakin suurehkoja lähiöitä, ja suuri osa pientaloasutuksesta on myös selkeinä taajamakäytävinä.

Verrattuna kaupunkirakenteen antamiin mahdollisuuksiin joukkoliikenteen laatutaso on huono. Käytännössä voi sanoa, että Jyväskylän joukkoliikenne palvelee niitä, joiden on etäisyyksien ja olosuhteiden sekä auton puutteen vuoksi pakko käyttää joukkoliikennettä.

Joukkoliikenteessä käytössä oleva kalusto on heikkolaatuista. Erityisesti noin 20 vuotta vanhat korkealattiabussit olivat suoranainen järkytys. Voi vain kuvitella, mitä niitä käyttämään joutuvat ihmiset ajattelevat joukkoliikenteestä. Puhumattakaan tällaisen museokaluston päästöistä.

Linjasto on sekava ja tehoton. Linjastoa leimaa selvästi se, että aikaisemmin ei ole ollut käytössä vaihtoja eikä kuukausilippuja, jolloin linjastossa on jouduttu esimerkiksi tarjoamaan suorat yhteydet useilta eri puolilta kaupunkia Keskussairaalalle.

Runkolinjastotyyppisellä ratkaisulla palvelutaso paranisi, mutta kulussa olevan 
kaluston ja kuljettajien määrää voitaisiin vähentää. Runkolinjasto vaatisi tuekseen etuuksien lisäksi nykyistä suorempia yhteyksiä. Nyt esimerkiksi yhteys Kuokkalasta keskustaan Lutakon kautta on auttamattoman kiertävä.

Käytännössä voi sanoa, että ammattitaitoisella joukkoliikenteen suunnittelulla, kilpailuttamalla liikenne, toteuttamalla muutamia lisäyhteyksiä ja joukkoliikenteen etuuskäytäviä, Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteen käyttöä voitaisiin nostaa 50 - 100% eli nykyisestä 53,2 matkasta / asukas / vuosi noin tasoon 75 - 100 matkaa / asukas / vuosi.

----------


## a__m

Järjestetty tilaisuus kirvoitti myöskin Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Jaakko Raunion, joka niin ikään osallistui keskustelutilaisuuteen tosin ainoastaan sanattomana istuen, kieltä. Raunio otti asiakseen kirjoittaa toimitusjohtamansa yhtiön puolesta kantaaottavan kirjoituksen keskiviikon 24.01.2007 Keskisuomalaisen "mielipiteet"-palstalle otsikolla "Tehokas joukkoliikenne". Raunion teksti alla:



> Jyväskylän Vihreät ry:n järjestämässä keskustelutilaisuudessa arvosteltiin Jyväskylän seudun joukkoliikennettä. Kritiikki oli yksipuolista ja perustui virheellisiin olettamuksiin ja tietoihin, josta syystä esitämme seuraavia näkökulmia.
> 
> Jyväskylän joukkoliikenne on osa Suomeen kehitettyä laajaa lipputuloilla toimiva joukkoliikenneverkkoa. Linjaston ja aikataulun perustana on vuosikymmenien kokemus ja monet laaditut linjastosuunnitelmat ja asiakaslähtöisyys.
> 
> Linjasto on laadittu yhteistyössä kaupungin ja kuntien kanssa mahdollisimman monia palvelevaksi Jyväskylän kaupunkirakenteeseen sopivaksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi. Palvelua myös kehitetään edelleen: rahastusjärjestelmä on uusittu, uutta matalalattiakalustoa on hankittu ja hankitaan edelleen ja myös infojärjestelmää uusitaan.
> 
> Suomen liikenneliiton hallituksen jäsenen Mikko Laaksosen mukaan joukkoliikenteen erilainen käyttöaste riippuu siitä, miten joukkoliikenne on järjestetty. Vertaaminen Turkuun ja Tampereeseen tai Ruotsin rakenteeltaan erilaisiin ja huomattavasti suurempiin kaupunkikeskuksiin ovat harhaanjohtavia. Kunkin kaupungin toteuttama liikenne- ja tukipolitiikka sekä henkilöauton käytön suosiminen tai rajoittaminen vaikuttavat merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteeseen.
> 
> Suomalainen liikennelupiin perustuva itsekannattava joukkoliikennemuoto on todettu laajoissa vertailuissa Euroopan tehokkaimmaksi ja taloudellisimmaksi. Päinvastoin kuin keskustelutilaisuudessa annettiin ymmärtää EU:n palvelusopimusasetus ei velvoita myöskään lainmuutosta. Suomi voi halutessaan kansallisella päätöksellä säilyttää nykyisen joukkoliikenteen toimintamallin.
> ...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirjoitin Raunion tekstiin vastineen, josta pääosa perustuu esitykseen, joten en laita sitä tänne.

Kuitenkin olennainen huomio Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteen taloudesta. Luvut vuodelta 2003 LVM:n raporteista "Joukkoliikenne keskisuurissa kaupungeissa" sekä "Joukkoliikenteen suoritetilasto 2003"

- Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen liikevaihto 10 M
- Kuntien ja valtion kuntalippu- ja seutulipputuki 2,1 M
- Jyväskylän väestöosuuden mukainen osuus keskisuurten kaupunkien matkakorvauksista n. 1,5 M

Laskutavasta riippuen kunnat ja valtio siis maksavat 21 - 36% Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen liikevaihdosta. Liikenne on "itsekannattavaa" vain yrittäjän näkökulmasta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vastineeni Raunion kirjoitukseen julkaistiin Keskisuomalaisessa tänään 26.1.2007
Kirjoitukseni Keskisuomalaisessa

Keskisuomalaisen palstalla on virinnyt vilkas keskustelu Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteestä.
Joukkoliikennekeskustelua Keskisuomalaisessa

----------


## kuv

Olin itsekin tuolla mainitussa keskustelutilaisuudessa ja ihmettelin kyllä miksei herra toimitusjohtaja avannut siellä suutaan (vaikka en miestä tunne edes ulkonäöltä, niin oletin hänen olevan paikalla). Myöskään kuljettajia ei näkyvästi tai kuuluvasti ollut paikalla.

Nimittäin matkustajien lisäksi myös kuljettajat ovat varsin tyytymättömiä Jyväskylän Liikenteen toimintaan. Kuulin juttua eräältä henkilöltä, joka toimii ko. lafkalla kuljettajana, ja kuulemma siellä on joillakin paikallislinjoilla pakko ajaa ylinopeutta pysyäkseen aikataulussa, työpäivät venyvät helposti 12 tunnin pituisiksi ja uutena käytäntönä vielä kuljettajat huolehtivat auton siisteydestä itse. Eli 12 tunnin työpäivän päätteeksi voi vielä mennä auton siivoamiseen 40-60 minuuttia (työnantajan mukaan 10 minuuttia).

Pistää miettimään, että mitähän tässä nyt on meneillään. Jos sekä matkustajat että kuljettajat ovat tyytymättömiä, niin eihän koko systeemi voi alkuunkaan toimia. Hyötyykö tästä joku oikeasti jotain?

Olen tässä kuussa menossa kahdeksi viikoksi työharjoitteluun Keskisuomalaisen uutistoimitukseen ja ajattelin tehdä tästä aiheesta jutun. Siihen sitten jokaisen osapuolen kommentteja ja toimitusjohtajakin piinapenkkiin.  :Razz:

----------


## a__m

Toimitusjohtaja istui liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipposen vasemmalla puolella ja tuntui keskustelevan tämän kanssa taajaan.

Onnea vain työharjoittelullesi Keskisuomalaisessa!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kun vilkaisin Keskisuomalaisen sivuja, havaitsin kaupunginarkkitehdin ja VR Oy:n edustajan esittäneen varsin hurjia visioita paikallisjunaliikenteestä Jyväskylän seudulla - jopa kymmenen minuutin välein eri suuntiin!

Keskisuomalainen 5.2.2007

Ehkä pienimuotoisemminkin voisi aloittaa.

----------


## Razer

> VR Oy olisi valmis liikennöimään lähijunilla myös Jyväskylän seudulla, jos kunnat haluaisivat sijoittaa rahojaan raideliikenteeseen.


Optimismia on myös kuntien toimintaan suhtautumisessa  :Smile:  Jos VR kerää kaikki voitot ja vielä rahastaa suoritteista niin enpä usko kuntien suuremmin kiinnostuvan. Raideliikenteen kilpailutus on ainoa todellinen keino saada tuollainen visio toteutumaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Optimismia on myös kuntien toimintaan suhtautumisessa  Jos VR kerää kaikki voitot ja vielä rahastaa suoritteista niin enpä usko kuntien suuremmin kiinnostuvan. Raideliikenteen kilpailutus on ainoa todellinen keino saada tuollainen visio toteutumaan.


Kunnilla on kiinnostusta joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen. Valtio on kuitenkin ajanut kunnat talouskriisiin, jolloin on pakko kieltäytyä kuntien elinvoimaa ja asukkaiden hyvinvointia edistävistäkin hankkeista, kun edes kaikkea pakollista ei saada hoidettua. Tätä kunnan rahapulaa moitti Loimaan joukkoliikennevastaavakin, työmatkayhteydet Turkuun houkuttelisivat lisää väkeä, mutta edes tällaisen tukemiseen ei liikene joitakin tuhansia euroja vuodessa.

----------


## jasu

> Kunnilla on kiinnostusta joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen. Valtio on kuitenkin ajanut kunnat talouskriisiin, jolloin on pakko kieltäytyä kuntien elinvoimaa ja asukkaiden hyvinvointia edistävistäkin hankkeista, kun edes kaikkea pakollista ei saada hoidettua.


Mielestäni Suur-Jyväskylän yksi ongelma on se, että ympäristökuntalaiset tarvitsevat oman auton, koska ei ole järkevää rakentaa täydellistä joukkoliikennesysteemiä harvempaan asutuille alueille. Ja autoa on sitten "pakko" käyttää. Esim. opiskelijoiden matkakortti on vain Jyväskylän alueelle (9 km), 30 päivän seutukortti on suht. kallis ja esim. Laukaan suuntaan pyöräteitä ei ole. Nyt valtio ei enää voi asetuksella määrittellä 25 %:n perusalennusta sarjalippuälykorteille (asetus 970/2006) eikä myöskään edelleenkään subventoi niitä (asetus 64/2002). Köyhällä kunnalla ei ole varaa tukea matkakortteja, mielestäni jonkin sortin kuntayhtymä olisi tässä paikallaan, sitähän valtio tukisi. Muutoin yksityisautoilu vain lisääntyy, koska oman auton KÄYTTÖ tulee halvemmaksi. Sama tietysti koskee myös pääkaupunkiseutua sillä erotuksella, että joukkoliikenne toimii, eikä oman auton omistaminen ole välttämätöntä. Koska kuitenkin suurimmalla osalla se kulkuväline on, kaikki mahdolliset syyt olla käyttämättä joukkoliikennettä, silloin kun se on mahdollista, pitäisi poistaa. Esim. 9 :n matkakorttimaksu, joka joka vuosi nousee eurolla, on turha korkea erityisesti lapsi(perhei)lle. Summa summarum: yksityisautoilulle kilometreihin ja asuinpaikkaan perustuva KÄYTTÖVERO ja verot joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen.

----------


## oula

Ainakin yhdessä uudessa KABUSsissa on kuskin takana olevan pleksin yläosaan kiinnitetty jonkinlainen näyttö. En ole vielä kertaakaan nähnyt siinä näytettävän mitään informaatiota, mutta jos joku tietää, mitä näytöillä on tarkoitus näyttää, olisin hyvin kiitollinen vastauksesta. :Very Happy:

----------


## kuv

> Ainakin yhdessä uudessa KABUSsissa on kuskin takana olevan pleksin yläosaan kiinnitetty jonkinlainen näyttö. En ole vielä kertaakaan nähnyt siinä näytettävän mitään informaatiota, mutta jos joku tietää, mitä näytöillä on tarkoitus näyttää, olisin hyvin kiitollinen vastauksesta.


Käsittääkseni niihin suunnitellaan jonkinlaista opaste-, pysäkki- tai aikataulunäyttöä. Ainakin sellaista on kovasti luvattu osana Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen tiedotuksen kehittämistä. Myös joillekin pysäkeille tulee reaaliaikaisia aikataulunäyttöjä, jollaisen prototyyppi löytyy Forumin ikkunasta. Luultavasti koko systeemi valmistuu samaan tahtiin uuden paikallisliikenneterminaalin kanssa.

----------


## kuv

Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen infojärjestelmä on otettu osittain käyttöön. Asiasta tiedote Jyväskylän liikenteen sivuilla. http://www.jyvaskylanliikenne.fi/index.html ja itse palvelu osoitteessa http://info.jyvaskylanliikenne.fi/
Kirjoittelen kokemuksia kunhan ehdin tutustua.  :Smile:

----------


## kuv

Nyt reilun kolmen kuukauden jälkeen sanoisin ettei ole tuohon aikataulujärjestelmään paljoa luottamista. Koko systeemin suurimpana hyötynä on mainostettu reaaliaikaisuutta ja yksilöllisten pysäkkiaikataulujen muodostamista autojen sijainnin perusteella, oli bussi sitten myöhässä tai etuajassa. Oman lähipysäkkini (Cygnaeuksen koulu 1) aikataulut ovat olleet ainakin jotain ihan muuta kuin reaaliaikaisia saati edes luotettavia.
Esimerkkinä Jyväskylän liikenteen linja 1, jolla kuljen usein asunnoltani matkakeskukselle jos kantamuksia on sen verran ettei pyöräily onnistu. Vaikka auto järjestelmän mukaan olisi aikataulussa, saapui se kerrankin viisi minuuttia etuajassa ja lähti saman tien. Tarkistin aikataulunäytön kännykälläni, ja sen mukaan auto oli ajallaan eikä edes vielä pysäkillä, jolta hetki sitten nousin kyytiin. Samoin on joskus saapuvaksi ilmoitettu vuoro Urhonkadun pysäkiltä asunnolleni päin (esim. linjat 1, 2, 18, 25) jäänyt kokonaan saapumatta vaikka järjestelmä on väittänyt sen olevan tuloillaan tai jopa paikalla.
Jotenkin tuntuu ettei koko systeemillä ole mitään tekemistä autojen sijaintien kanssa, vaan se perustuu puhtaasti kellonaikoihin. Tai sitten jokaisen auton paikannuslaite on rikki. :P
Matka.fi pysyy minulla edelleen ensisijaisena valintana kun pitää Jyväskylässä julkisilla kulkea.

----------


## a__m

Ei koske varsinaisesti Jyväskylän paikallisliikennettä itseään, mutta sivuaa aihetta tuntuvasti: Ohessa liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipposen vastaus liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön kysymyksiin liikennepoliittisen selonteon valmistelusta:




> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättää esittää Jyväskylän kaupungin näkemyksenä asiasta liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle seuraavaa:
> 
> LVM:n kirjeessä esitetyt asioiden lisäksi selonteossa ei ole tarpeen käsitellä muita liikennepoliittisia asiakokonaisuuksia.
> 
> Ihmisten päivittäistä liikkumista koskevia ongelmia ovat nopeasta autoistumisesta ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajaantumisesta johtuva liikenteen sujuvuuden ja turvallisuuden heikkeneminen sekä joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärien väheneminen ja uhka palvelutason laskusta.  Tämän kehityskulun kääntäminen ja henkilöautoriippuvuuden vähentäminen on kaupunkien kannalta keskeinen liikennepoliittinen tavoite. Sekä päätieverkon että alemman tieverkon liikennöitävyys- ja turvallisuuspuutteiden korjaaminen edellyttää väylien parantamista erityisesti kasvavilla kaupunkiseuduilla.
> 
> Elinkeinoelämän kuljetuksien osalta kaupunki viittaa mm. Keski-Suomen liiton kannanottoihin.
> 
> Ilmastonmuutokseen voidaan vaikuttaa tehokkaimmin vähentämällä autoliikennettä ja maantiekuljetuksia. Vähän päästöjä aiheuttavia liikenne- ja kuljetusmuotoja tulee julkisen vallan suosia mm. verotuksen, maankäyttösuunnittelun sekä liikenteen hallinnan keinoin. 
> ...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Hassunhauska kannanotto: yleistä puhetta autoilun vähentämisen tärkeydestä, kaikki konkreettiset ehdotukset liittyvät tieverkon parantamiseen ja sen tason nostoon...

----------


## tkp

> Niin, Ruotsin Norrköping on kooltaan aika lähellä Jyväskylää ja Norrköpingissä toimii varsin elinvoimainen raitiotie. Miksei voisi toimia Jyväskylässäkin? Tällainen näkymä tekisi Jyväskylästäkin aivan jonkun muun kuin kylän...



Jyväskylän kaupungin mielipide Raitioliikenteestä: "Raideliikenne on kannattavaa vain suurten ja tiheästi rakennettujen kaupunkien paikallisliikenteessä eikä siten ole realismia Jyväskylässä." http://www3.jkl.fi/kysy/kysymys.php/5870

----------


## Wänskä

> Ohessa liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipposen vastaus liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön kysymyksiin liikennepoliittisen selonteon valmistelusta:


Aivan käsittämätöntä tekstiä. Kunpa liikenneinsinöörit muistaisivat, että makkarassa on kaksi päätä.

----------


## Wänskä

Muistan viime keväänä Jyväskylässä käydessäni, että kello yhdentoista jälkeen illalla oli bussimatkan hinta 5,40 (yötaksa). Tuli siinä keskusteltua kuljettajan kanssa, joka hänkin piti koko touhua aivan järjettömänä. Päätöstä oli perusteltu kuulemma sillä, että kalliilla yötaksalla yritetään ohjata ihmisiä kuukausilipun käyttäjiksi. Se varmaan toimii hyvänä houkuttimena?

----------


## Wänskä

En malttanut olla kysymättä perusteluja Jyväskylän katu- ja puisto-osaston näkemyksiin raideliikenteestä. Sainpas vastauksen:

Vastaus:
Pääperuste on, että kaupunki on suunniteltu ja rakennettu siten, että raideliikenne ei ole järkevää (kannattavaa). Ei siis ole rakennettu tarpeeksi tiheästi eikä varsinkaan ratojen varteen. Juniin ei siksi riitä matkustajia.

Vastaaja: Katu- ja puisto-osasto, asiakaspalvelu

http://www3.jkl.fi/kysy/kysymys.php/6181

----------


## tkp

> Muistan viime keväänä Jyväskylässä käydessäni, että kello yhdentoista jälkeen illalla oli bussimatkan hinta 5,40 (yötaksa). Tuli siinä keskusteltua kuljettajan kanssa, joka hänkin piti koko touhua aivan järjettömänä. Päätöstä oli perusteltu kuulemma sillä, että kalliilla yötaksalla yritetään ohjata ihmisiä kuukausilipun käyttäjiksi. Se varmaan toimii hyvänä houkuttimena?



Pikemminkin siirtää potentiaaliset asiakkaat taksijonoon. Ei tarvitse olla kun 3-4 hengen seurue niin taksimatka lähiöön  maksaa saman kuin bussilla. Ja varmaankin iso osa viikonloppuiltojen mahdollisista asiakkaista olisi niitä jotka muuten kulkee omalla autolla mutta baarista pitää päästä jollain muulla keinolla kotia.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ei siis ole rakennettu tarpeeksi tiheästi eikä varsinkaan ratojen varteen.


Tähän syyhyn kaatuvat myös Oulun seudun paikallisjunat (oma arvioni).

----------


## killerpop

Uusimmassa (huhtikuu 2008) Paikallisliikenne-lehdessä on koko aukeaman juttu Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen infojärjestelemistä ja sen ominaisuuksista.

----------


## kemkim

> Tähän syyhyn kaatuvat myös Oulun seudun paikallisjunat (oma arvioni).


Voihan sinne radan varteen rakentaa myös jälkikäteen? Ouluhan on muuttovoittoinen kaupunki, joka vuosi tulee lisää porukkaa. Hyvää saataisiin jo sillä, jos Matkahuollon seutuliput kävisivät myös VR:n junissa. Näin esimerkiksi Muhoksella asuvat voisivat hyödyntää nopeaa junaa Oulun-matkoillaan ja tulla takaisin bussilla, tai toisin päin.

----------


## Wänskä

> Voihan sinne radan varteen rakentaa myös jälkikäteen?


Varsin fiksu kommentti. Varsin usein kuulee sanottavan, kuinka paikallisjunaliikenne ei voisi toimia kun asutusta ei ole tarpeeksi radan varrella. Kyse on munasta ja kanasta, sillä moni radanvarren taajamaketju on kehittynyt juuri paikallisjunaliikenteen myötä, ja itse junaliikennekin on kehittynyt kun asuinalueet ja palvelut ovat kasautuneet ympärille. 

Ja jos Oulun seudulla ensin saataisiin pitkän matkan paikallisjunat (siis Raaheen ja Haaparannalle), niillä voitaisiin kaavoituksen edetessä lisätä pysähdyspaikkoja myös lähempänä keskustaa, ja myöhemmin voisi olla oma juna vaikkapa Haukiputaalle saakka(vrt. Tikkurila). Haukiputaan pohjoispuolelle menevä juna ei pysähtyisi kaikilla Pateniemen ym. pikkuasemilla. 

Ja kun kerran alkuperäinen aihe näyttää olevan Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne, niin sanottakoon, että sama pätee sielläkin... Helpointa olisi aloittaa liikennöinti taajamienvälisellä junalla Muuramesta (tai Jämsänkoskelta) Äänekoskelle (tai Saarijärvelle) ja kun liikennettä jo on, niin uusia asuinalueita voitaisiin kaavoittaa radanvarteen ja avata niille seisakkeet.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja kun kerran alkuperäinen aihe näyttää olevan Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne, niin sanottakoon, että sama pätee sielläkin....


Jyväskylässä voitaisiin aloittaa jo sillä, että Haapamäen suuntaan menevät taajamajunat pysähtyisivät Keltinmäessä tai Tarhamäessä, joissa on kerrostaloalueita. Junat ovat muutenkin hitaita ja ostoliikennettä, niin helppoahan niille olisi lisätä yksi pysähdys, kun ei olla vielä edes ehditty suuremmin kiihdyttää Jyväskylästä lähdettäessä. Lisäpysähdys helpottaisi myös matkoja Jyväskylästä länteen. Lisäpysähdykset edellyttäisivät toki seutulipun kelpoisuutta junissa. Asemanseuduille voisi rakentaa pieniä aluekeskuksia kauppoineen ja palveluineen, tehdä viihtyisiä vain kävelijöille ja pyöräilijöille varattuja alueita. Tämä onkin erityisen helppoa junaradan varressa, sillä rata toimii luonnollisena autoliikenteen esteenä rauhoittaen asuinalueita.

Oulussa voitaisiin taas tehdä siten, että hitaamman aikataulun junia pysäyteltäisiin Kempeleessä, jossa rata halkaisee taajaman ja asema voitaisiin sijoittaa melko keskeisesti. Aikahyöty Ouluun kuljettaessa olisi aika iso ja hyötyjä tulisi, kun oulunsalolaiset ja kempeleläiset voisivat aloittaa junamatkansa etelään jo Kempeleestä menemättä ensin Ouluun. Moottoritie tarjoaa sujuvat liityntäyhteydet henkilöautolla kauempaakin.

Kajaaniin menevän radan varsi on lähes rakentamatonta jo lähellä Oulua. Sinne saisi menemään vaikka miten monta radanvarsitaajamaa. Liikennekin Kajaaniin päin on harvaa ja rata vastikään sähköistetty. Varsinainen unelmapaikka aloittaa sähkömoottorijunaliikenne vaikka vain yhdellä Sm-junalla esimerkiksi Muhokselle asti. Oulussa ei ole edes sellaisia kuormituksia pääasemalla kuin Tampereella tai Turussa, jolloin uusiakin junia mahtuu, mutta se on silti tarpeeksi suuri kaupunki, jotta paikallisjuna on mielekäs vaihtoehto. Keskusta on myös elävä, jolloin sinne riittää kysyntää. Juuri aloitettiin myös syöttöbussit rautatieasemalta muualle keskustaan, jolloin liityntäliikennekin on kunnossa.

Tästä voi ihmetellä Kajaaniin johtavan radanvarren autiutta:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=f...,0.458679&z=12

Oulun paikallisliikenteessä olisi muitakin mielenkiintoisia vaihtoehtoja. Ruuhkaisin bussilinja 19 olisi mitä mainioin muutettavaksi duoraitiotieksi. Toinen pää lentoasemalla, keskustan läpi ja yliopistoille, jossa lenkki Linnamaan ympäri ja paluumatkalle. Ehkä osa matkasta VR:n rataverkon kautta? Samalla kun rakennettaisiin ylimääräinen raide rataverkolle, se hyödyttäisi sekä duoratikkaa, että muutakin Oulun seudun paikallisjunaliikennettä lisäten kapasiteettia.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Voihan sinne radan varteen rakentaa myös jälkikäteen? Ouluhan on muuttovoittoinen kaupunki, joka vuosi tulee lisää porukkaa. Hyvää saataisiin jo sillä, jos Matkahuollon seutuliput kävisivät myös VR:n junissa. Näin esimerkiksi Muhoksella asuvat voisivat hyödyntää nopeaa junaa Oulun-matkoillaan ja tulla takaisin bussilla, tai toisin päin.


Ratojen läheisyydessä on enimmäkseen pientaloalueita.  Kävelyetäisyydelle junapysäkistä mahtuu kerrostaloalueella enemmän asukkaita kuin pientaloalueella.  Lisäksi kerrostaloasukkaat käyttävät joukkoliikennettä ahkerammin kuin pientaloasukkaat.

Minustakin olisi hyvä, jos seutuliput kävisivät junissa.  Joukkoliikenteen suosio kasvaisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Lisäksi kerrostaloasukkaat käyttävät joukkoliikennettä ahkerammin kuin pientaloasukkaat.


Näinköhän? Helsingissä omakotialueilla kulkevat bussilinjat keräävät mukavasti väkeä, kun palvelutaso on hyvä ja linjat kulkevat sinne, minne on kysyntääkin. Tulee erottaa nyt sosiaaliset kerrostalot ja kovan rahan kerrostalot. Pienituloisten kerrostaloalueilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö on varmastikin suurta. Sen sijaan kovan rahan kerrostaloalueiden ja omakotialueiden joukkoliikenteen käyttö voisi olla samoissa lukemissa. Asiaan tietysti vaikuttavat lähipalvelujen saatavuus, lapsiperheiden osuus jne., mutta vaikea uskoa, että tuo asumismuoto itsessään vaikuttaisi nyt niin paljoa.

----------


## killerpop

KSML.fi: Bussin suosio hurjassa kasvussa Jyväskylässä




> Bussikyydin suosio kasvaa nyt ennätysripeästi Jyväskylässä.
> 
> Kaupungin paikallisliikenteestä huolehtiva Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy on tilastoimassa tältä vuodelta kaksinumeroisen kasvuprosentin. Toimitusjohtaja Jaakko Raunio ei muista parikymmentä vuotta kestäneeltä uraltaan toista vuotta, jolloin kasvu oli ollut yhtä nopeaa.
> 
> Edes Jyväskylän Liikenteen suolaisina pidetyt lippujen hinnat eivät ole olleet kasvun esteenä. Jyväskylä on Kuopion jälkeen kallein joukkoliikennekaupunki oheisessa taulukossa esitetyssä vertailujoukossa. Toimitusjohtaja Raunio selittää hintoja sillä, että keskisuuressa kaupungissa liikennöinti maksaa yhtiölle enemmän kuin isoissa keskuksissa.
> 
> Raunio uskoo, että kasvu jatkuu tämän vuoden jälkeenkin. Hän toivoo, että bussien kilpailukykyä parannettaisiin rakentamalla bussikaistoja, jotta kulku ruuhkassa nopeutuisi.
> 
> Bussiliikenteen myötätuuli näkyi päättyneellä viikolla myös siten, että Jyväskylän Liikenne toi tarjolle kokonaan uuden linjan ja kasvatti vanhan 10-linjansa pituutta Kangaslammelle.

----------


## a__m

> KSML.fi: Bussin suosio hurjassa kasvussa Jyväskylässä


Uusia linjoja? Kyllä linjalla 10 vielä vuonna 2003 pääsi Kangaslammelle, ja myöskin tunnin välein aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa liikennöivä linja 15K Kuokkalanpeltoon on aikaisemmin ollut olemassa viikolla avatulla reitillään.

----------


## tkp

> Uusia linjoja? Kyllä linjalla 10 vielä vuonna 2003 pääsi Kangaslammelle, ja myöskin tunnin välein aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa liikennöivä linja 15K Kuokkalanpeltoon on aikaisemmin ollut olemassa viikolla avatulla reitillään.


10 linja lopetettiin muistaakseni 2005 niin että sitä ajettiin vain pari lähtöä aamulla Kangaslammelta Viitaniemen kautta Keskussairaalaan ja iltapäivällä samat pari lähtöä toiseen suuntaan. 15K ajoi muistaakseni aikaisemmin Viitaniemestä Kuokkalanpellolle? Mutta tosiaan eipä nuo mitään "uusia" linjoja ole.

----------


## TEP70

Vanhana kangaslampelaisena muistelen kaiholla itsenäisen JL:n aikoja. Kangaslammelle ajoivat linjat 9, 11 ja 25. 9 ja 25 palvelivat keskellä päivää yhteensä vartin välein ja ruuhkassa kolme linjaa yhteensä tasaisella 10 minuutin vuorovälillä.

Jos kerran matkustajamäärät ovat nyt kasvussa, eikö olisi jo vihdoin aika selkeyttää linjastoa? Eri linjanumeroita ja -variaatioita on enemmän kuin Tampereella. Onko joku itseisarvo saada kaikki linjanumerot väliltä 1-40 käytettyä? Sitten ajetaan tunnin välein tai kolme lähtöä ruuhkasuuntaan aamuin ja illoin. Tiheän palvelun linjoja on melko vähän.

----------


## Georg Tilsa

Näyttää kuntaliitos yltäneen Kuopioon asti, kun Jyväskylässä on nyt näkynyt Kuopiosta siirrettyjä B10M/Wiima K202 -autoja. ZES-508 ja ZES-531 kulkivat ainakin tällä viikolla vielä Kuopion Liikenteen värein ja tunnuksin. Ikkunallekaan ei ollut vielä kertynyt yhtään pahvikylttiä :P Vastaavia autoja on siirretty ilmeisesti myös kolme muuta yksilöä.

----------


## kuv

Tänään ja eilen bussiliikenne on Jyväskylässä ollut jotakuinkin kaaoksessa lumen ja liukkauden takia. Jo kaksi autoa on tänään liukastellut pahasti, toinen ojaan asti: http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/keski-suo...ntieltä/305647 Aikatauluihin ei ole ollut luottamista. Autot ovat lyhyemmilläkin reiteillä myöhässä pahimmillaan 15-20 minuuttia. Linja-autossa ei ole tunnelmaa, kun sekä kuljettajat että matkustajat ovat ihan silmiinnähden turhautuneita tai vihaisia.
Ilmeisesti KA ei ole satsannut talvirenkaisiin, sillä niistä on moni sanonut ääneen, että saakohan tuollaisilla edes ajaa.

Ja muutama pieni havainto: Viikonloppuna matkustin linjalla 27 Keltinmäkeen. Autona oli uudempi Kabus. Matkustamon katossa olevassa kilvessä ei tällä kertaa lukenut Mobitec Information Systems vaan kahdella rivillä "27 - Kauppatori-Keltinmäki" Meinataanko jonkinlaista matkustajainformaatiota jakaa näillä vehkeillä niiden teipillä korjattujen TFT-näyttöjen sijaan?
Viikko sitten taas kävi niin, että kahden ihmisen ei annettu matkustaa 40 matkan matkakortilla niin, että kortti olisi "leimattu" kahdesti. Laite vilkutti punaista ja bussikuski totesi että "tuo ei onnistu." Syytä tähän en tiedä, sillä Jyväskylän Liikenteen nettisivujen mukaan kortin vilauttaminen kahdesti oikeuttaisi kahden ihmisen matkustamisen. Tekninen moka vai jonkinlainen lippuehtojen muutos?

----------


## a__m

Kun itse olin keskisuomalaisten joukkoliikennepalveluiden vakikäyttäjä (aikaa ennen matalalattia-Kabuseja), ei jyväskyläläinen joukkoliikenne talvella ollut sen mahdottomampaa kuin kesälläkään. Mitä tulee linja-autojen rengaskunnon kommentointiin, ainakin www.ksml.fi-nettisivustolla se on tasoa "ajoinpa henkilöautolla bussin vieressä ja katselin että aijai, onpas onnikassa huonokuntoiset renkaat, eihän tuollaisilla saisi ollenkaan ajaa, sehän jää alamäkeenkin kiinni, tai jos ei jää, niin ainakin tasaiselle, ja jos ei, niin ainakin ylämäkeen, ja kyllä tässä vielä suuronnettomuus syntyy, ja vaikkei syntyisikään, niin vuonna 1987 kuski murahti mulle Myllyjärvellä niin ilkeästi etten sen koommin ole noihin saastuttimiin astunut".

Aikataulussa pysyminen ei liene sen suurempi mahdottomuus huonolla säällä keskisuomalaisissa oloissa kuin pääkaupunkiseudullakaan. Propsit Jyväskylän liikenteelle siitä, että mielestäni alkuvuosikymmenen kroonisesta myöhästelystä esim. Kuokkalan linjoilla on päästy normaaliolosuhteissa eroon, olkoonkin, että kierrosajat ovat pysyneet tiukkoina.

Kyllä myöhästelyä mahdottomissa sääolosuhteissa syntyy jokaisella kaupunkiseudulla; pikkuautoilijat kun tuntuvat olevan aivan "löysät housussa" ja liikennesäännöt hukassa. Tämä korostunee kaupungissa, jonka ainoa joukkoliikennekaista on 300-400 metriä pitkä ja muuten saa kamppailla kello-ohjattujen liikennevalojen ja täyden joukkoliikenne-etuuttomuuden kanssa; toki jos paikallisliikennekeskus Vapaudenkadulla lasketaan mukaan, saatetaan päästä siihen reippaaseen puolikkaaseen kilometriin joukkoliikennealuetta.

----------


## tkp

> Viikko sitten taas kävi niin, että kahden ihmisen ei annettu matkustaa 40 matkan matkakortilla niin, että kortti olisi "leimattu" kahdesti. Laite vilkutti punaista ja bussikuski totesi että "tuo ei onnistu."


Kyseessä lienee opiskelijakortti,  joka on henkilökohtainen.

----------


## jtm

10.1

Jyväskylän liikenteen #474 lähti hinaukseen Siltakadun ja Syöttäjänkadun risteyksestä klo 15:28 aikoihin. Olisikohan ilmanpaineet lähteneet, vähän vaikutti siltä. :Icon Frown:

----------


## TEP70

Kalustolistasta havaitsin, että Kuopiosta on siirretty kasa raatoja Jyväskylään. Onko jollakulla tietoa, mitä noilla autoilla 772-779 oikein Jyväskylässä tehdään? Eikö vuosimallin 1983 autoilla ainoa oikea osoite jo olisi Kuusakoski Oy?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kalustolistasta... Onko jollakulla tietoa, mitä noilla autoilla 772-779 oikein Jyväskylässä tehdään?...


En tiedä, onko mulla tietoa, mutta eiköhän niillä korvata uudempia ja huonokuntoisempia kaupallisten tehtaiden valmistamia autoja. ;-)

----------


## a__m

Äänekoski 15.05.2009

Ex-Tourusen Linjat Oy:n Scala #2 (Äki-Suolahti) on ottanut ritolat Äänekosken Kotakennääntien varikolta ja sen tilalla Äänekoski-Suolahti -paikallislinjaa on jo ainakin viikon ajan ajellut ex-Lähilinjat Oy:n, nyk. Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n auto #478 (Carrus City M vm. 1994). Mihin lie Scala-parka joutunut?

Muutoinkin näyttää Jyväskylästä siirretyn Äänekoskelle tuota puolimatalaa paikkurikalustoa. Kolme kappaletta näitä City M:iä Kotakennääntiellä seisoskeli, sekä yksi iänikuinen Kabus. Jokaisessa autossa tuulilasilla valkoisin kirjaimin mustalla pohjalla oleva kyltti "ÄÄNEKOSKI".

Matkustajainfromaatio on kieltämättä heittänyt häränpyllyä sitten Tourusen aikojen, Scalan ledinäytön sijaan Äänekoski-Suolahtea ajetaan vaihtamalla tuulilasiin A4-paperi, jossa sitten lukee joko SUOLAHTI tai ÄÄNE KOSKI.

Ja loppuun vielä pienet brezneviläiset Metsäpietilälle.

----------


## TEP70

> En tiedä, onko mulla tietoa, mutta eiköhän niillä korvata uudempia ja huonokuntoisempia kaupallisten tehtaiden valmistamia autoja. ;-)


Viimeisimpien huhujen mukaan niillä korvataankin saman tehtaan uudempia ja huonokuntoisempia autoja.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Äänekoski 15.05.2009
>  Mihin lie Scala-parka joutunut?
> 
> Muutoinkin näyttää Jyväskylästä siirretyn Äänekoskelle tuota puolimatalaa paikkurikalustoa. Kolme kappaletta näitä City M:iä Kotakennääntiellä seisoskeli, sekä yksi iänikuinen Kabus. Jokaisessa autossa tuulilasilla valkoisin kirjaimin mustalla pohjalla oleva kyltti "ÄÄNEKOSKI".


Scala on näkynyt viime aikoina Laukaan  suunnan vuoroilla. Ja mitä tulee noihin Äänekosken suunnan City-M:iin, niin jokunen matkustaja on kuulemma ilmoittanut vaihtavansa omaan autoon jos ei kalusto parane... Ikäviä matkustajia kun kehtaavat vaatia laatua :/

----------


## a__m

> Scala on näkynyt viime aikoina Laukaan  suunnan vuoroilla. Ja mitä tulee noihin Äänekosken suunnan City-M:iin, niin jokunen matkustaja on kuulemma ilmoittanut vaihtavansa omaan autoon jos ei kalusto parane... Ikäviä matkustajia kun kehtaavat vaatia laatua :/


Ainakin lauantaiksi 16.05. oli palaillut alkuperäiseen tehtäväänsä. Lieneekö nyt sitten osasyynä junaliikenteen korvaaminen busseilla Jyväskylä-Jämsä -välillä, kun mm. auto #780 liikennöi Äänekoski-Jyväskylä -väliä? Kieltämättä on irvokasta, että uusien tuulien puhaltaessa on Tourusen sinällään mainio kalusto nyt korvattu 26 vuottakin vanhoilla raadoilla.

----------


## a__m

Kesäaikataulujen 2009 myötä näyttää linjan 5K liikenne korvattu kokopäiväisellä linjalla 5, joten nyt ei enää iltapäivällä Kuokkalassa ajeta aamupäivän suhteen vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

Kehitystä näyttää muutenkin tapahtuneen, sillä Jyväskylä-Laukaa -vuorot on numeroitu uudeksi linjaksi 41, ja aikatauluun ovat päässeet mukaan myös Koivuranta Oy:n Konnevedelle ja Kuopioon jatkavien autojen vuorot sekä muutama JL:n itsensä Jyväskylä-Laukaa-Suolahti-Äänekoski -vuoro. Positiivista aiempaan asiaintilaan verrattuna on se, että nyt ennen kolmen eri liikennöitsijän ajamat vuorot on näemmä Tourusen uuden omistajan myötä osin tasavälistetty. Onhan tämä Koiviston Auton piirissä matkustajainformaation juhlaa!

Linjan 43 ainoan iltapäivälähdön 16.30 Vapaudenkadulta Lievestuoreelle olisi kai voinut aikatauluttaa 10 minuuttia suuntaan tai toiseen. Nyt väli Vapaudenkatu-Vaajakoski ajellaan peräkanaa 16.30 Vapaudenkadulta Kaunisharjuun lähtevän linjan 2 auton kanssa.

Ensimmäistäkään moottoritielinjaa ei ajeta. Sitäkin enemmän löytyy jälleen Z/Z1/Y/Y1/Y2 -kamaa aikatauluista.

----------


## jtm

Oho! Nainen kuoli Jyväskylän keskustassa - jäi bussin alle Onkohan ollut kävelijän vai kuskin syy? Ja onko edes "suojatie" niinkuin Tampereella vähän aika sitten.

----------


## ATR

Pieniä liikahduksia Jyväskylässä. Töysän Linja aloittaa koulujen alkaessa elokuussa ajaa Keuruu-Petäjävesi-Jyväskylä vuoroja Viitaniemen koulukeskittymän kautta.

Keuruun suunnasta aamulla 3 vuoroa ajaa Jyväskylässä reittiä: Rautpohjankadulta Viitaniementien kautta Matkakeskukseen.

Ja vastaavasti iltapäivällä 4 vuoroa aloittaa reittinsä Viitaniemestä, josta Matkakeskukseen ja sieltä  edelleen Keuruun suuntaan.

Kyseessä on oppilaiden ja oppilaitoksen taholta tullut toive. Nyt jää kävelymatka pois, bussipysäkki on koulun kohdalla. Palvelutaso paranee. 

Asiassa on periaatteellisempikin näkökulma. Ensimmäistä kertaa Jyväskylässä kaukoliikenne muuttaa reittejään siten, että ne osuvat päällekkäin paikallisliikenteen kanssa.

Lääninhallitus on luvat myöntänyt. Jyväskylän Liikenteen toimitusjohtajan mukaan Töysän muutoksilla ei ole merkittäviä muutoksia yhtiön linjoihin. Tosin hän mainitsi, että Viitaniemen ja Keskustan välillä Töysä voi viedä jonkin verran matkustajia JL:ltä.

----------


## TEP70

Ihmettelin ensin, että mikä kumma tämä on, mutta kalustolistasta löytyikin tieto, että Jyväskylään on tullut kolme vuosimallin 2000 Carrus Vegaa Ruotsista. Noita voisi tulla vaikka lisääkin. Pari ruotsalaista Fiftyäkin näkyy olevan listassa.

Täytyisi syksyllä viettää vaikka yksi arkipäivä Jyväskylässä, että näkisi, mitä kalustoa missäkin nykyään oikein liikkuu. Yllättävää, että Gardner-Kabusit sarjasta 441-452 ovat hapantuneet käsiin, tosin onhan niillä jo ikääkin yli 20 vuotta. Alun perin tuo sarja oli keppivaihteistolla ja niillä oli epävirallinen lempinimi "Keppi-Kabus" tai lyhyemmin "Kebus".  :Smile:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Satunnainen Jyväskylässä kävijä sai paikallisesta bussiliikenteestä lopulta ihan positiivisen kuvan. Vakiokäyttäjillä ja kaupungin asukkailla on tietysti aivan toisenlainen näköalapaikka kuin parin päivän pyrähdyksen tekevällä vierailijalla. Silti en malta olla kertomatta muutamia vaikutelmiani.

Kaupunkiin saapuvalle tarjottava informaatio voisi kyllä olla tehokkaampaa. Matkakeskuksessa (= yhdistetty rautatie- ja linja-autoasema) on kaukoliikenneinformaatiota selkeissä näyttötauluissa, mutta ei paikallisliikenteestä mitään mainintaa. Vaikka paikallisbussit lähtevätkin muutaman korttelin verran sivummalta, niin kyllä niistä sietäisi tiedottaa kaukoliikenteenkin asemalla! Ne ovat ihan toimivia, käyttökelpoisia ja mainonnan arvoisia jatkoyhteyksiä myös kaupungissa vierailevalle.

Matkakeskuksen lipunmyynti on yhteisessä tilassa, mutta osa luukuista on VR:n ja osa Matkahuollon. Ristikkäisinformaatiota ei tunnu olevan saatavilla. Ainakin muutama edelläni ollut asiakas ohjattiin hakemaan uusi jonotuslappu toista luukkua varten, kun halusivat lippuja molempiin järjestelmiin.

Lippumyymälän esitetelineissä oli jaossa kaukojunien ja -bussien aikatauluja, myös Jyväskylän Liikenteen, mutta ei paikallisliikenteen vihkoa. Sellaisen toki sai Matkahuollon luukulta erikseen pyytämällä, mutta kuinka moni vähemmän harrastunut sitä edes älyää kysyä?

Iloinen yllätys oli matkailijalippu, jonka saa ostaa niin Matkahuollosta kuin muutamasta muustakin myyntipisteestä. Voimassa ostopäivän ja seuraavana yönä kolmeen asti. Hinta ei päätä huimaa, kolmea kertalippua halvempi.

Aikatauluvihko oli tekstityypiltään ja taulukkojen havainnollisuudeltaan selkeä (kuten muutkin kyseisen yhtymän julkaisut). Yleissilmäyskartatkin olivat melko mukavat. Satunnaista kävijää tosin aluksi hämäsi se, että moni linja on vain osapäiväinen muutaman vuoron koululaislinja.

Pienellä selailulla sitten havaitsi, mitkä ovat "ihan oikeita" kokoaikaisia kaupunkilinjoja. Palvelun kattavuus olikin ennakko-oletuksia parempi. Hieman häiritsivät joidenkin aikataulujen monenkirjavat z-, z1-, y- ja muut lisämerkinnät. Hyvää lisäinformaatiota olivat joidenkin yhteysvälien yhdistelmäaikataulut.

Väinönkadun ja Vapaudenkadun "paikallisliikenneterminaalien" lukuisista pysäkeistä oli aikatauluvihossa kartat. Muilta osin pysäkkiluetteloita ei ollut eikä pysäkkejä ollut merkitty yleissilmäyskarttaankaan.

Busseissa oli sisällä näyttölaitteet, mutta ainoana tekstinä oli kilpivalmistajan nimi tai näyttöä käytettiin Pysähtyy-valona.  

Linjanumeroinnin logiikka ei satunnaiselle kävijälle vielä kirkastunut, mutta onneksi yhdistelmäaikatauluissa oli myös linjanumerot selväkielisinä esillä.

Uusissa Kabuseissa oli linjakilvessä numero ja määränpäätekstit, muissa busseissa yleensä vain numero. Paikallisliikennettä hoitavissa kauko/seutubusseissa oli linjakilvissä määränpäät ja ikkunassa erillinen numerolappu. Joistakin ruuhkavuorojen "antiikkiautoista" otsakilpien numerorullat olivat kadonneet ja numero oli paperilapussa tuulilasin alareunassa.

Keskusta-alueen pysäkkikatoksissa oli usein kartat ja aikataulut, mutta laita-alueilla liian usein pelkkä tolppa.

Kalusto oli varsin kirjavaa, mutta ainakin kohdalleni osuneet "nostalgia-autotkin" olivat ihan toimivia ja siistejä. Ja uudet Kabusit olivat matkustajalle miellyttäviä.

Kuljettajat olivat hyvin ystävällisiä. Erityismaininnan ansaitsee se, että myös runsaasti koululaisia kuljettaneilla vuoroilla jokaista tervehdittiin ihan ääneen ja iloisesti. 

Matkustajia oli ilta-aikaankin yllättävän paljon, vaikka enemmänkin olisi mahtunut. Useimmat käyttivät matkakorttia.

Harrastaja-idealisteina tulemme helposti kirjanneeksi pelkkiä epäkohtia. Ei Jyväskyläkään ihan niin lohduton paikka ole, kuin monien jlf-viestien perusteella saattaisi kuvitella. Kaikilla asioilla on puolensa. Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne tuntui toimivalta, vaikka parantamisen varaakin riitti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Satuin muuta tietoa etsiessäni löytämään seuraavan tiedon:
Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen matkamäärät 1984-2008

Kyseessä lienee Jyväskylän Liikenteen paikallisliikenteen matkamäärät eli matkat Jyväskylän, Jyväskylän mlk:n, Muuramen ja Säynätsalon alueella.

Tästä olisi mahdollista laskea matkat / asukas / vuosi - tunnusluvut hakemalla ko. kuntien väkiluvut.

Tällaisia historiallisia tietoja on ennenkin kaivannut. 

Kalvosta näkee hyvin miten 1980-luvun nousukausi ja 1990-luvun lama ovat olleet joukkoliikenteen nopean laskun aikaa. Kalvo ei ulotu 1970-luvulle: voisi olettaa, että lasku on alkanut viimeistään 1970/80-lukujen taitteessa.

----------


## a__m

Linjan 13 (Keskusta - Saukkola - Tikkala) liikennöitsijä muuttui 01.06.2010. Linja oli ELY-keskuksen ostoliikenteen tarjouskilpailussa 2010/1, ja Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy hävisi linjan Mennään Bussilla Oy:lle.

Näin ollen linjan aikataulu on hävinnyt Jyväskylän Liikenteen aikataulukirjasta ja reitti linjakartasta. Linjalla eivät enää käy Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n lipputuotteet.

----------


## ultrix

> Näin ollen linjan aikataulu on hävinnyt Jyväskylän Liikenteen aikataulukirjasta ja reitti linjakartasta. Linjalla eivät enää käy Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n lipputuotteet.


Voi jumalation! Ainoastaan suomalaisessa keskikokoisessa kaupungissa voidaan kilpailuttaa näin juosten kustusti. Vähimmäisolettamus on, että samat liput kelpaavat ja sama kartta on koko kaupungin linjastolla.

Nimimerkki *Allison*, ne tarttee sut takas kotikaupunkiis!  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vähimmäisolettamus on, että samat liput kelpaavat ja sama kartta on koko kaupungin linjastolla.


Joo, ei Oulussa ole mikään ongelma, että Koskilinjojen, Alamäen ja Kylmäsen autoissa käy samat liput ja kaikkien reitit ovat linjakartassa.

----------


## a__m

> Joo, ei Oulussa ole mikään ongelma, että Koskilinjojen, Alamäen ja Kylmäsen autoissa käy samat liput ja kaikkien reitit ovat linjakartassa.


Mutta Jyväskylässä ongelmia on, ja jollei ole, niin kyllähän niitä riemuiten synnytetään. Linjaa 13 ajetaan talviaikataulukaudella siten, että niin keskustasta kuin Tikkalasta on arkisin viisi lähtöä, joista kaksi ajaa Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy paikallisliikenteenä, yhden Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy osana Jyväskylä-Korpilahti -linjaa sekä kaksi Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy.

Aikataulun löytäminen onkin sitten oma ruljanssinsa. Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n paikallisliikenteen aikatauluun on merkitty vain nuo kaksi paikallisliikennebussilla ajettavaa vuoroa. Kaukoliikennevuorona ajettava aikataulu löytyy kaukoliikenneosiosta, ja Mennään Bussilla Oy:n kahdesta kierroksesta ei Jyväskylän Liikenteen aikataulussa pukahdeta sanaakaan.

----------


## tkp

Jyväskylän Liikenteen tulevia muutoksia http://tinyurl.com/35ro3nl

----------


## kaakkuri

> Joo, ei Oulussa ole mikään ongelma, että Koskilinjojen, Alamäen ja Kylmäsen autoissa käy samat liput ja kaikkien reitit ovat linjakartassa.


Mutta pysäkkien aikataulunäytöissä, jotka ovat kokeilussa kuudetta (?) vuotta, ei Alamäen autoja näy. Se ois jo liikaa. Tiedä miten lie Kylmäsen kanssa.
Veronmaksajien taulu näyttää vaan osan lipputuotteiden käyttöpisteistä.

----------


## paltsu

> Mutta pysäkkien aikataulunäytöissä, jotka ovat kokeilussa kuudetta (?) vuotta, ei Alamäen autoja näy. Se ois jo liikaa. Tiedä miten lie Kylmäsen kanssa.
> Veronmaksajien taulu näyttää vaan osan lipputuotteiden käyttöpisteistä.


Kylmäsen autot (linja 70) näkyvät aikataulunäytöissä, mutta Pohjolan Matkan autot (linja 70) ei näy. Miten lie sitten Revon liikenteen autot?

----------


## 339-DF

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/B.../1135260118142

Helsingin Sanomat kertoo, että Jkl:n käräjäoikeus on tuominnut bussinkuljettajan kuolemantuottamuksesta sakkoon. Bussi on ajanut omalla kaistallaan katua suoraan. Viereisellä, oikealla kaistalla, on ajanut polkupyöräilijä, jonka olisi kuulunut kääntyä oikealle, minne kaista vei. Sen sijaan pyöräilijä kääntyikinn vasemmalle suoraan bussin eteen ja kuoli. Pyöräilijä paitsi kääntyi määräysmerkkien vastaisesti oli muutenkin kokonaan väärässä paikassa, sillä ko. katuosuudella on pyrötie, jota olisi tullut käyttää.

Minusta on aika lailla kohtuutonta tuomita bussinkuljettaja tällaisesta. Toivottavasti tämä menee hoviin ja tuomio muuttuu. Jos liikenteessä pitäisi varautua tällaisiin töppäilijöihin kuin tämäkin pyöräilijä, niin kuin nyt käräjäoikeuden mukaan tulisi, niin siellähän sitten körötellään 10 km/h. Ja itse asiassa alhainen vauhtikaan ei olisi tainnut estää tällaista onnettomuutta, missä toinen osapuoli toimii täysin yllättäen ja täysin sääntöjen vastaisesti.

----------


## Samppa

Pelkästään lehtiuutisen perusteella on uskaliasta kommentoida tuomioistuimen päätöstä. Mutta jos nyt oletetaan, että uutisen tiedot tapahtumakulusta pitävät paikkansa, niin mielestäni tuomiosta kannattaa valittaa.
Perusteita www.finlex.fi (lihavointi kirjoittajan)

23 § Tlannenopeus
Ajoneuvon nopeus on sovitettava sellaiseksi kuin liikenneturvallisuus edellyttää ... Ajoneuvo on voitava pysäyttää edessä olevan ajoradan näkyvällä osalla ja *kaikissa ennalta arvattavissa tilanteissa...*

3 § Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet
*Tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava liikennesääntöjä* sekä muutenkin olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi...

Näillä perusteilla oikeuskäytäntöä on linjattu niin, että toisen tienkäyttäjän liikennesääntöjen vastainen toiminta ei tarvitse olla muille ennalta arvattavaa, KKO:n ennakkopäätöksiä:

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1990/19900014

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1989/19890093

Vaikka sakon määrä ei olekaan maailmaa kaatava, niin ainakaan minun oikeustajuuni se ei oikein sovi. Todella iso koettelemus on jo se, että näkee ihmisen kuolevan ajamansa ajoneuvon alle niin, ettei itse ole voinut tapahtumaa estää.

----------


## a__m

Jyväskylässä kiistellään Mennään Bussilla Oy:n vahingonkorvausvaatimuksesta.

Vaatimuksellaan mainittu yhtiö on pyytänyt Jyväskylän kaupunkia selvittämään, kuinka sille korvataan lipputulojen menetykset sen linjalla 13 iltapäivällä ELY-keskuksen ostoliikenteenä ajamalla vuorolla kaupunkirakennelautakunnan hyväksyttyä muutoksen Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n talviaikatauluihin siten, että aikatauluihin lisättiin Mennään Bussilla Oy:n ajaman vuoron kanssa samaa reittiä Kauppatorilta Myllyjärvelle saakka ajava samaan aikaan lähtevä Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n ajama linjan 12K vuoro.

Asiasta - ja Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n toiminnasta - enemmän kaupunkirakennelautakunnan esityslistalla:




> Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy:n vahingonkorvausvaatimus
> 
>                              Asian valmistelija Timo Lampinen, puh. (014) 266 5160
> 
> Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy voitti keväällä 2010 Keski-Suomen elinkeino-, liikenne- ja ympäristökeskuksen järjestämän tarjouskilpailun kauppatorin ja Tikkalan välisen ostoliikennereitin numero 13 liikennöimisestä tehtyään olennaisesti halvemman tarjouksen kuin reittiä aiemmin liikennöinyt Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy.
> 
> Liikennöinti alkoi kesäkuussa. 11.8.2010 voimaan tulleiden talviaikataulujen mukaan Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n vuoro 12K lähtee kauppatorilta samaan aikaan klo. 16.20 ja ajaa samaa reittiä kuin vuoro 13 Ylä-Myllyjärvelle saakka. Lisäksi Jyväskylän Liikenteen vuoro 12 lähtee Vapaudenkadun pysäkiltä niin ikään kello 16.20 ja ajaa vuoron 13 kanssa samaa reittiä Keltinmäen sillalle saakka.
> 
> Mennään Bussilla Oy katsoo, että se on aikataulujen päällekkäisyyksien vuoksi menettänyt lipputuloja ja liikennöinti on sen vuoksi kannattamatonta.
> ...

----------


## Eppu

> Jyväskylässä kiistellään Mennään Bussilla Oy:n vahingonkorvausvaatimuksesta.
> 
> Vaatimuksellaan mainittu yhtiö on pyytänyt Jyväskylän kaupunkia selvittämään, kuinka sille korvataan lipputulojen menetykset sen linjalla 13 iltapäivällä ELY-keskuksen ostoliikenteenä ajamalla vuorolla kaupunkirakennelautakunnan hyväksyttyä muutoksen Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n talviaikatauluihin siten, että aikatauluihin lisättiin Mennään Bussilla Oy:n ajaman vuoron kanssa samaa reittiä Kauppatorilta Myllyjärvelle saakka ajava samaan aikaan lähtevä Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n ajama linjan 12K vuoro.


Näinhän siinä helposti käy, kun itse kilpailutusvaihe on ollut yhtä tunarointia. Asioita ei selvästikään oltu mietitty läheskään loppuun saakka, ja tässä tulos.

----------


## a__m

> Näinhän siinä helposti käy, kun itse kilpailutusvaihe on ollut yhtä tunarointia. Asioita ei selvästikään oltu mietitty läheskään loppuun saakka, ja tässä tulos.


Niin, tuo linjan 13 yksi vuoropari aamulla ja iltapäivällä siirtyi Mennään Bussilla Oy:lle kesäliikenteen 2010 alusta. Syysliikenteen aikatauluihin Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy oli sitten tehnyt tuon ovelan muutoksen linjan 12K kulkuun - siinäpä nähdään, kuinka hyvin kuntapäättäjät asialistan oheismateriaaliin tutustuvat.

----------


## Piirka

> Niin, tuo linjan 13 yksi vuoropari aamulla ja iltapäivällä siirtyi Mennään Bussilla Oy:lle kesäliikenteen 2010 alusta. Syysliikenteen aikatauluihin Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy oli sitten tehnyt tuon ovelan muutoksen linjan 12K kulkuun - siinäpä nähdään, kuinka hyvin kuntapäättäjät asialistan oheismateriaaliin tutustuvat.


Itse asiassa kesäliikenteen 2010 alussa koko linjan 13 liikennöinti siirtyi Mennään Bussilla Oy:lle. Linjaa liikennöidään koulujen kesälomapäivinä (ma-pe) ainoastaan Jyväskylä-Saukkola-Tikkala -reitillä kahdella vuoroparilla sekä aamu- että iltapäivisin. Koulupäivinä kermankuorija-monopoliyhtiö Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy ajaa yhdessä Mennään Bussilla Tikkalan linjaa puoliksi. Mennään Bussilla -vuorot on ELY-keskuksen ostoliikennettä.

Jotenkin haiskahtaa kovasti siltä, että hävittyään ELY:n tarjouskilpailun Jyväskylän Liikenne muutti entisen linjansa 13 lähdön Tikkalaan klo 16.20 (itsekannattavan?) osuuden linjaksi 12K Ylämyllyjärvelle. Jossitellen voisi päätellä, että mikäli Jyväskylän Liikenne olisi voittanut Tikkalan linjan kokonaan itselleen, niin tänä syksynä ei oltaisi nähty 12K:n klo 16.20 ylimääräistä lähtöä Ylämyllyjärvelle.

Kuntapäättäjät tuskin tiesivät tästä kermankuorinnasta. Asialistassa ei varmaankaan ollut mitään mainintaa ELY:n ostoliikennelinjasta 13. Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy vie lautakuntaa kuin pässiä narussa; kumileimasimella varmistetaan surkeasti hoidettu monopoliliikennöinti.

piirka

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Jos liikennöinti olisi HSL-tyylistä, niin yllä kuvatun kaltaisia riitoja ei syntyisi.

----------


## Piirka

Mitä turhaan mennä muuttamaan jo vuodesta 1925 käytössä ollutta toimivaa käytäntöä. Linja-autoliiton mainostama "kunnille ilmainen" joukkoliikenne toimii loistavasti Jyväskylässä.  :Twisted Evil:  Mitä nyt Jyväskylän kaupunki pumppaa "ilmaista rahaa" monopoliyhtiölle kolme-neljä miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.

Ainahan voi jossitella. Minkälaista liikennettä olisi Jyväskylässä nykyään, mikäli johdinauto- ja liikennelaitossuunnitelmat olisivat toteutuneet 1940-luvun lopulla? Tai entäpä, jos  kaupunki olisi seurannut Vantaan ja Espoon jalanjälkiä ostamalla Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n 1970-80 -lukujen taitteessa. Kaupunki hylkäsi kuitenkin silloisen 20 miljoonan markan (10 miljonaan nykyeuron) myyntitarjouksen.

Ensi vuoden puolella tärkeimpiä kaupunkibussilippuja (kuukausi?) voi ladata myös Matkahuollon kortille. Helmi-maaliskuun aikana toteutettavan uudistuksen myötä Matkahuollon kortille ladatulla kaupunkilipulla saa matkustaa myös muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden vuoroilla Jyväskylässä. Nykyisiä kaupunkilippuja saa ainoastaan monopoliliikennöitsijän omalle korttipohjalle.

piirka

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ... Tai entäpä, jos  kaupunki olisi seurannut Vantaan ja Espoon jalanjälkiä ostamalla Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n 1970-80 -lukujen taitteessa. Kaupunki hylkäsi kuitenkin silloisen 20 miljoonan markan (10 miljonaan nykyeuron) myyntitarjouksen...


Miten olisi Pori vertailukohteena?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten olisi Pori vertailukohteena?


Porissa on tasainen maasto (erinomaiset edellytykset pyöräilylle ja jopa kävelylle), lyhyet tai lyhyehköt välimatkat, hyvin pitkään jatkunut heikko työllisyystilanne, Porissa ei ole lähellekään samaa opiskelijamäärää kuin Jyväskylässä jne. En ihan noin heppoisin perustein (kriteerinä vain liikenteenharjoittajan omistuspohja) lähtisi vertaamaan kahta hyvin erilaista paikkakuntaa.

----------


## SD202

> Porissa on tasainen maasto (erinomaiset edellytykset pyöräilylle ja jopa kävelylle), lyhyet tai lyhyehköt välimatkat, hyvin pitkään jatkunut heikko työllisyystilanne, Porissa ei ole lähellekään samaa opiskelijamäärää kuin Jyväskylässä jne. En ihan noin heppoisin perustein (kriteerinä vain liikenteenharjoittajan omistuspohja) lähtisi vertaamaan kahta hyvin erilaista paikkakuntaa.


Tämä menee hiustenhalkomiseksi, mutta tällainen tilanne oli vain reilut 2½ vuotta sitten:
http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/keski-suo...4nnille/113822
 :Wink: 
Mutta olet joka tapauksessa oikeilla jäljillä. Molemmissa seutualueen "pääkaupungeissa" on ollut havaittavissa teollisuuden rakennemuutosta. Pahimman ylitse ollaan kai sentään päästy?

Sekä Pori että Jyväskylä kuuluvat niihin lukuisiin keskisuuriin suomalaiskaupunkeihin, joissa pyöräilyä harrastetaan ympäri vuoden. Sen sijaan täällä HSL-alueella - ja etenkin Helsingissä - tuntuu ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan olevan ehkä liiankin hyvä joukkoliikenne, kun jopa yhden pysäkin mittaisia matkoja kuljetaan joukkoliikennevälineillä minimoiden samalla hyötyliikuntaa. Mutta ainakin raitiovaunujen kohdalla voi toki kyseenalaistaa sen, maksetaanko noista yhden pysäkinvälin mittaisista matkoista sitten mitään taksaa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä menee hiustenhalkomiseksi, mutta tällainen tilanne oli vain reilut 2½ vuotta sitten:
> http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/keski-suo...4nnille/113822


Edellä tarkoitin Porin ongelmallista tilannetta kyllä jo ihan 1970-luvulta lähtien. Joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytyksiä ajatellen aiemmin listatuista syistä johtuen nuo kaksi kaupunkia (Jkl ja Pori) edustavat jopa kahta vastakkaista ääripäätä. Järeät opiskelijalähiöt Porista puuttuvat lähes kokonaan ja ympärivuotista pyöräilyä on harjoitettu jo ainakin 1950-luvulla yllättävänkin laajassa mittakaavassa. 

Useat tässä luettelemani näkökohdat listattiin Porissa jo vuosikymmeniä sitten tehdyssä joukkoliikenneselvityksessä, jossa yhtenä vaihtoehtona pohdittiin kunnallisen liikennelaitoksen perustamista kaupunkiin. Sittemmin eli 1970-luvulla mentiin eräänlaiseen kevytversioon liikennelaitoksesta, kun kaupunki ryhtyi hankkimaan bussiliikennöitsijöitä omistukseensa. Jyväskylässäkin käytiin ainakin vuosina 1978 ja 1980 vastaavia keskusteluja, mutta tuloksetta. Lopulta maaliskuussa 1984 ARE Oy myi Jyväskylän Liikenteen lahtelaiselle Koiviston Auto Oy:lle.

----------


## Piirka

Jyväskylässäkin on nykyään linja 40. Kesäaikataulukauden alkajaisiksi Äänekosken suunnan nelostien kautta kulkevat vakiovuorot muuttuivat numerolinjaksi 40. Samalla suurin osa vuoroista ajetaan matkakeskuksen sijaan paikallisliikennekeskuksen kautta Keskussairaalalle/-lta. Numerolinjaksi muuttui vain Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n vakiovuorot.

----------


## Piirka

Maanantaina 13.8. alkaa Jyväskylän Liikenteen talvikausi. KS = Keskussairaala

Supistuksia:
- "expresslinja" 1M on kuihtunut kahteen ainokaiseen lähtöön Haapaniemestä (klo 7.15) sekä Kaunisharjusta (7.20) Viitaniemeen
- linjalta 8 on lakkautettu koulp lähtö klo 7.20 Nenäinniemestä keskustaan
- expresslinja 13M Jyväskylä-Korpilahti, lähtö Jyväskylästä klo 6.20 on poistunut valikoimasta. Pari muuta minuuttitarkistusta löytyy
- linja 20. Ma-pe aloitetaan liikenne tuntia myöhemmin klo 7.20 Pupuhuhdasta sekä la kaksi tuntia myöhemmin klo 10.20 Pupuhuhdasta

Lakkautuksia:
- linja 4 (ajoreitti ap KS-Viitaniemi-keskusta-Kuokkala-Väinölä-Halssila-Kauppatori-Viitaniemi-KS sekä ip KS-Viitaniemi-keskusta-Halssila-Väinölä-Kuokkala-keskusta-Viitaniemi-KS) lakkautettu. Vapautuneella vaunulla ajetaan kolmosen lisälähtö Vaajakoskelta Viitaniemen kautta KS:lle klo 7.15. Ip vastaakkaiseen suuntaan ajetaan kolme lähtöä KS:lta
- koulukyyti Halssila-Huhtaharjun koulu lakkautettu

Muuta:
- linja 10 on varsinainen "salatiedelinja". Kolmen erillisen aikataulun mukaan ajetaan reittejä Kaakkolampi/Kangaslampi-keskusta-KS-Keltinmäki, Keskusta-Kukkumäki-KS sekä Kangaslampi-keskusta-KS. Viimeksimainittua reittiä ajettiin viime talvikaudella vain 1.10. ja 30.4. välisenä aikana, nyt koko talviaikataulukauden ajan
- linja 13 Jyväskylä-Myllyjärvi-Isolahti-Saukkola-Tikkala on siirtynyt kokonaan Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy:lle (joka aloittaa Onnibus -liikenteen Jyväskylästä suureen maailmaan). Jyväskylän Liikenne ajaa edelleen linjaa Jyväskylä-Myllyjärvi-Isolahti-Muurame, myöskin linjatunnuksella 13
- linjan 19K tunnus on vaihtunut 15K:ksi. Ei muutoksia reittiin KS-Viitaniemi-keskusta-Viherlandia eikä aikatauluhin (koulp) paitsi, että ajetaan nyt myös elo/syys- sekä toukokuussa

... jatkuu

----------


## mv

> *Onnibus tuo halpabussit Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteeseen*
> 
> Halpabussiyhtiö Onnibus haluaa tuoda kilpailun myös Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteeseen. Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen linjalla 13 aletaan torstai-iltapäivästä alkaen myydä pysyvästi kertalippuja kahdella eurolla. Jyväskyläläinen Onnibus-liikennöitsijä Ilpo Luoma-aho kertoo, että hintojen alentamisella halutaan palauttaa joukkoliikenne hinnaltaan kilpailukykyiseksi yksityisautoon nähden: Yli kolmen euron kertalippu ei ole enää kohtuullinen kun huomioidaan, että lähes jokaisessa jyväskyläistaloudessa on vähintään yksi auto. Kertalipun hinnan on oltava niin halpa, että oma auto on silloin tällöin varaa jättää kotiin, Luoma-aho perustelee.


Onnibusin lehdstötiedote

----------


## antti

Mitähän tuossa Onnibussin lehdistötiedoitteessa tarkoittaa kohta:    Mötön mukaan myös rahastus- ja matkustajainformaatiopalveluiden sekä varikkojen tulee olla tasapuolisesti kaikkien yrittäjien käytössä        Jos Jyväskylässä Jyväskylän liikenteen varikko on Koiviston Auto -konsernin omistuksessa, niin mikä oikeus muilla on tunkea itsensä sinne. Eri asia mikäli Koiviston Auto suostuu vapaaehtoisesti ottamaan alivuokralaisia.

----------


## Assamies

Jännityksellä jään seuraamaan tätä. Pe olin Jkl:n Suurajojen aikaan / nyk. NesteRalli seurailemassa joukkoliikennekadulla. Jokusen kuvankin näpsäisin.

Se mitä minä tiedän bussiliikenteestä välillä Oulu-Jyväskylä, on lähinnä KSL sekä Pohjolan Matkat. Yöbussi Roista (Rovaniemi) kulkee myöskin, mutta sitä en voisi käyttää, koska auto ajaa Jkl:ään öisin. Mikä harmi. V. Alamäki on ainakin yksi operaattori sillä reitillä.

Reitti on päivittäinen, ja luettu kesäaikataulusta (-12). Syksyisestä eli talviaikataulusta ei tuoretta tietoa löydy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitähän tuossa Onnibussin lehdistötiedoitteessa tarkoittaa kohta:    Mötön mukaan myös rahastus- ja matkustajainformaatiopalveluiden sekä varikkojen tulee olla tasapuolisesti kaikkien yrittäjien käytössä        Jos Jyväskylässä Jyväskylän liikenteen varikko on Koiviston Auto -konsernin omistuksessa, niin mikä oikeus muilla on tunkea itsensä sinne. Eri asia mikäli Koiviston Auto suostuu vapaaehtoisesti ottamaan alivuokralaisia.


Möttö varmaankin tarkoittaa, että Jyväskylän kaupunki omistaisi ja vuokraisi varikkotiloja. Pääkaupunkiseudullahan varikon sijainti taitaa olla yksi erittäin merkittävä tekijä kilpailutuksia voitettaessa. Varikkotilojen huono vaihdettavuus siis vähentää todellista kilpailua. Varikon sijaintia kun ei voi sanoa miksikään innovaatioksi. Jos kaupunki vuokraisi varikkotiloja, saadaan paremmin pienempiäkin yrityksiä siirtymään seudulle ilman kallista alkuinvestointia ja isoa riskiä.

----------


## antti

Missäs muuallakaan on rakennettu kunnallisia bussi, kuorma-auto, traktori, tai muita varikoita pelkästään tarkoituksena vuokrata niitä ulkopuolisille. Edes HSL-alueella, missä on todellista vaikeutta löytää varikkotiloja, tällaista ei ole vaadittu. Jos tällaisia rakennettaisiin, niin ainakin vuokran pitää olla riittävän iso, etteivät muut pääse valittamaan jonkun saavan piilosubventointia. Voihan bussiliikennöintiä operoida ilman varikkoakin, riittää kun autoille on jonkinmoinen parkkipaikka ja huoltopalvelut voi ostaa joltain huoltoasemalta tai merkkikorjaamolta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Milloin Onnibus aloittaa Jyväskylässä?

----------


## tkp

> Mitähän tuossa Onnibussin lehdistötiedoitteessa tarkoittaa kohta:    Mötön mukaan myös rahastus- ja matkustajainformaatiopalveluiden sekä varikkojen tulee olla tasapuolisesti kaikkien yrittäjien käytössä.


Vanhoja teollisuushalleja parkkipaikan kera lienee vuokrattavissa hyvinkin edullisesti. Tankkaukset voi hoitaa huoltoasemalla, ulkopesut raskaankaluston pesuhallissa ja huollot saa teetettyä huoltosopimuksella vaikka merkkikorjaamossa. Käytännössä tilat tarvitaan autojen sisäsiivoukseen+pieniin huoltoihin ja tilat toimisto/sosiaalitiloille. Tiedä sitten minkälaista viiden tähden bussihotellia Möttö on vaatimassa omalle kalustolleen... Vai lieneekö vaan kateellinen Koivarin hienoille autohalleille?

----------


## citybus

Jyväskylän linjastosuunnitelmat nähtävänä ja kommentoitavana alla olevan linkin takana:

http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/kadut/joukkoliikenne

----------


## jtm

> Milloin Onnibus aloittaa Jyväskylässä?


Eikös se hyvin selvästi ilmaista mv:n viestissä tässä ketjussa (#188)? Vai eikö luetun ymmärtäminen mene ihan kohdilleen?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko121

> Milloin Onnibus aloittaa Jyväskylässä?


Onnibushan on tosiaan ajellut nyt linjaa 13 sillä JKL-TAMPERE-TURKU-teipatulla Volvo 8700:lla eli http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/K/Ka....jpg/_full.jpg 

Tuohan ei ole siis Kainulaisen vaan Mennään bussilla-yhtiön auto vaikka Bussidatasta voisi toisin ymmärtää.

Minusta tuo Onnibusin tiedote on siinä määrin hassu että Mennään bussillahan voitti tuon linjan jo aikaa sitten ennenkuin olimme koko Onnibussista tietoisia. Nythän vain Onnibus tuo siihen mukaan vissiin noita halvempia lippuja. Aiemmin tuota linjaa ajeltiin jollain Sprintterillä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Eikös se hyvin selvästi ilmaista mv:n viestissä tässä ketjussa (#188)? Vai eikö luetun ymmärtäminen mene ihan kohdilleen?


En tullut huomanneeksi tuota viestiä aiemmin. En olisi muuten kysynyt.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylään tulossa Bruttomalli: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/hallinto/uutinen/1/0/57946

----------


## killerpop

Kevätsiivouksen myötä pari entistä Lähilinjaa sai lähteä nurkista purkuun, tässä Hinauspalvelu Nieminen toimittaa autot JL:n autot #491 ja #492 viimeiselle matkalleen.

----------


## citybus

Joukkoliikennejaosto hylkäsi kokouksessaan 14.03.2013 Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n reittilupahakemukset 1.6.2014 alkaen.

http://www3.jkl.fi/paatokset/jlj/201....0/frmtxt9.htm

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä?

----------


## Mikko121

> Mitä tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä?


Menevät kilpailutukseen nuokin linjat. Jyväskylän seudun suunnitelmia voi lueskella täältä. http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/kadut/joukko...koliikenne2014 

Saa nähdä kuinka Jyväskylän liikenne tulee pärjäämään kilpailutuksissa?

----------


## kuukanko

Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus on alkanut. Tarjouspyyntö on ladattavissa kaupungin www-sivuilta: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/kaupunkirake..._hankinta_2013

Kilpailu käydään bruttomallilla ja ratkaisuperusteena on halvin hinta.

Kilpailu on jaettu viiteen kohteeseen:
Kaupunkiliikenne 1
linjat 22, 22M, 25, 25K, 26, 27, 31, 32, 34, 36, 37, 38, 38K ja 39sopimuskausi 1.7.2014 - 31.5.2021 + 3 vuoden optio27 linja-autoa: 3 uutta 2-akselista, 2 uutta teliä, 3 käytettyä teliä, 19 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 2 vara-autoaKaupunkiliikenne 2
linjat 3, 8, 14M, 10, 12, 12K, 15, 18, 18K ja 20sopimuskausi 1.7.2014 - 31.5.2020 + 3 vuoden optio25 linja-autoa: 3 uutta 2-akselista, 2 uutta teliä, 3 käytettyä teliä, 17 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 2 vara-autoaKaupunkiliikenne 3
linjat 1, 1M, 2, 2M, 4, 19 ja 42sopimuskausi 1.7.2014 - 31.5.2019 + 2 vuoden optio12 linja-autoa: 1 uusi 2-akselinen, 2 uutta teliä, 2 käytettyä teliä, 7 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 1 vara-autoKaupunkiliikenne 4
linjat 7, 13, 16, 16M, 21 ja 21Msopimuskausi 1.7.2014 - 31.5.2018 + 2 vuoden optio11 linja-autoa: 2 uutta 2-akselista, 2 uutta teliä, 2 käytettyä teliä, 5 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 1 vara-autoKaupunkiliikenne 5
linja 5sopimuskausi 1.7.2014 - 31.5.2018 + 1 vuoden optio3 linja-autoa: 1 uusi 2-akselinen, 2 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 1 vara-auto
Kaikissa kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta. Kaiken kaluston on oltava matalalattiaista. Käytetyn kaluston on oltava ympäristönormiltaan vähintään Euro3, vara-autojen vähintään Euro2. Kalusto maalataan elokuussa julkistettavaan tilaajaväritykseen.

----------


## Piirka

> Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus on alkanut.


Tulipa kahlattua läpi tuo pumaska, ihan mielenkiintoinen oli, kiitos. Hirvittävästi oli kiijoitusvihreitä, etenkin liikennekokonaisuusliitteissä.




> Kaikissa kohteissa kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta. Kaiken kaluston on oltava matalalattiaista. Käytetyn kaluston on oltava ympäristönormiltaan vähintään Euro3, vara-autojen vähintään Euro2.


Jotenkin tulee mieleen, että kaupunki yrittää pakettien koolla sekä kalustovaatimusten suhteen kattaa voittopöydän etukäteen valmiiksi nykyiselle liikennöitsijälle. Eipä Jyväskylässä päästä eroon panssarivaunupainajaisista. 
Tavoite kasvattaa kulkumuoto-osuutta kahdella prosenttiyksiköllä (eli liki 3 miljoonalla vuotuisella matkalla) on melkoisen kunnianhimoinen. Luulen vain, että hanke epäonnistuu, koska linjastoa ei selkeytetty. Spagettilinjahärdelli jatkuu nykyisenkaltaisena, ei houkuttele satunnaista matkustajaa hyppäämään kyytiin. Käytyäni prujut läpi huomasin, että pohjoisen suuntaan Tikkakoskelle pääsee jatkossa edelleen kuutta eri reittiä (entisten seitsemän, kun 28 lakkautetaan). Ja löytyipä eräästä liikennekokonaisuusliitteestä 15 km:n siirtoajo Puuppolasta Keskussairaalalle 15 minuutissa. Kuljettajaparka!

Pari uutta linjaa löytyy:




> 4


Tai ei ole varsinaisesti uusi. Nykyinen koulupäivälinjan 15K (Keskussairaala - Viherlandia) tunnus muuttuu neloseksi. Viherlandian päättäri siirtyy ensi vuoden asuntomessualueelle Äijälänrantaan.




> 7


Uusi linja Keljonkankaan Sarvivuoresta Sääksvuoren ja Kaijanlammentien kautta Kauppatorille (osa vuoroista edelleen Viitaniemeen). Linjaa ajetaan yhdellä vuorolla joka päivä tunnin välein.

---

Express-linjalta 2M (Keskussairaala - Kaunisharju) poistuu päivätauko. Nämä uudet vuorot poikkeavat Matkakeskuksella, korvaten lakkautettavan kutoslinjan (Matkakeskus-Keskussairaala). 25K (Kaakkolampi-Palokka) pitenee kun Palokan päättäri siirtyy marketeilta terveysasemalle.

Vitosen (Viitaniemi-Ylistö) kaikki vuorot ajetaan Kortepohjasta/Kortepohjaan, kun tähän asti Kortepohjaan saakka kulkevia vuoroja on ollut vain muutama.

Ilmeisesti Laukaan suunnan linja 41 sekä Lievestuoreen 43 sopimukset päättyät myöhemmin, koska eivät ole mukana näissä paketeissa?

Viime vuoden linjastosuunnitelmassa esitetty poikittaislinja 44 (Mustalampi-Kuokkala-Vaajakoski-Kaunisharju) ei näillä näkymin toteudu. Linjaa olisi liikennöity kolmella vuorolla kahdesti tunnissa.




> Kalusto maalataan elokuussa julkistettavaan tilaajaväritykseen.


Tilaajavärityksen suunnittelijaksi on valittu Mainostoimisto Zeniitti, joka tarjosi työtä yhden euron hintaan. Diiliin kuuluu myös huomattava hyväntekeväisyysosuus. Tilaajavärityksen ohella myydään kalustoon (ilmeisesti kylki- ja muuta) mainostilaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jotenkin tulee mieleen, että kaupunki yrittää pakettien koolla sekä kalustovaatimusten suhteen kattaa voittopöydän etukäteen valmiiksi nykyiselle liikennöitsijälle.


Minä taas veikkaisin, että isoilla paketeilla yritetään houkutella muitakin kuin Jyväskylässä jo toimivia liikennöitsijöitä mukaan. Kokonaan uuteen kaupunkiin ei kannata perustaa toimintaa, jos sen volyymi on pieni (esim. Lappeenrannan kilpailutuksessa ei saatu nykyliikennöitsijän lisäksi tarjouksia kuin yhdeltä liikennöitsijältä, johon hintaero oli selvä). Tämän kilpailun kohteista 1 ja 2 saisi molemmista jo yksinään kohtuullisen kokoisen varikon.

On ihan luonnollista, että kalustovaatimuksilla ei pelata ulos nykyisen liikennöitsijän uudehkoa kalustoa. Niin voidaan varmistaa, että ainakin nykyliikennöitsijältä saataneen kohtuuhintainen tarjous (tosin nyt vasta nähdään, miten KA-konserni käyttäytyy uudessa tilanteessa). Löysähköt kalustovaatimukset ja pisteytyksen puuttuminen mahdollistavat kansainvälisille toimijoille kaluston tuomisen ulkomailta. Kumpi sitten olisikaan pahempi vaihtoehto, Kabus-liikenteen jatkuminen vai pääkaupunkiseudun tanskandoggi-ilmiön toistuminen Jyväskylässä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kalusto maalataan elokuussa julkistettavaan tilaajaväritykseen.


Onko tarkempaa tietoa julkaisuajankohdasta? Odotan mielenkiinnolla, millainen väritys Jyväskylässä on suunniteltu. Oulussa tuo meni aivan pieleen.

----------


## Piirka

> Minä taas veikkaisin, että isoilla paketeilla yritetään houkutella muitakin kuin Jyväskylässä jo toimivia liikennöitsijöitä mukaan.


Se mikä pisti silmään oli, että Oulun, Kuopion ja Jyväskylän kalustospeksiprujut ovat kaikki lähes "1:1:1 identtisiä". Ajatus, että prujut on faksattu eteläisemmästä, vaan Helsinkiä pohjoisemmasta, kaupungista käväisi mielessä. "Me viemme nepparimme tästä hiekkalaatikosta, jos ette..."




> Odotan mielenkiinnolla, millainen väritys Jyväskylässä on suunniteltu. Oulussa tuo meni aivan pieleen.


Nythän on vasta elokuun eka viikko takanapäin. Kaupungin joukkoliikennesivustolla ei ole mitään uutta mainittavaa väritysprojektiin liittyen. Eiköhän mainostoimisto saa aikaiseksi jotain aivan yhtä iloista ja raikasta ilmettä kuin mitä Ouluun nyt puuhataan.  :Biggrin: 

Uusi talviaikataulukausi alkaa huomenna perjantaina. Suurin muutos on Keski-Palokan, Puuppolan ja Tikkakosken suunnan linjastomuutos. Linjat 28 (Lohikosken kautta Tikkakoskelle), 33 (Kuokkalasta Kirriin), 35 (Keskussairaalalta/Keskustasta Haukkamäkeen) sekä 36K (36:n "apulinja" Puuppolan kautta) on lopetettu. 

linjan 16 ilta/viikonloppulähtöjen päätepysäkki siirtyy Kirristä Palokan marketeillelinjan 25K päätepysäkki siirtyy Palokan marketeilta Palokan terveysasemalle28:n lakkautuksen myötä Tikkakosken linjaa 22 liikennöidään kahdesti tunnissa ma-lalinjan 31 (Saarenmaalle/Vertaalaan) liikennettä lisätään sisarlinjan 32 kustannuksella. 31:lle tulee lisäksi pistoja Haukkamäkeen, korvaten linjan 35 lakkautuslinjan 33 Kuokkalan osuus korvataan yhdellä (muutaman vuoden tauolla olleen) linjan 8 koululaislähdöllä klo 7.20 Nenäinniemestä Kekkolan ja Kuokkalan sillan kauttarengaslinja 37 (keskusta - Ruoke - Nuutti - Palokka - keskusta) siirtyy takaisin "alkuperäiselle" reitille, eli pois Palokkajärven itäpuolelta länsipuolelle Saarijärventiellelinja 10 ("perusreitti" Keskussairaala - Viitaniemi - keskusta - Kangaslampi) lakkautetaan. Linjalle 25K (keskustasta Kaakkolammelle) tulee korvaavia pistoja Kangaslammellelakkautetun linjan 35 vuorot Kukkumäen kautta Keskussairaalalle ajetaan jatkossa linjana 10 edelleen vain koulupäivisin

Ja lisäksi pikkulinnut visertävät, että JL:n dösa 482 (ex Lähilinjat 53, OGG-232 1994 VolvoB10B/Carrus City M) on poistunut rivistöstä ja on seissyt kilvettömänä ainakin toukokuusta lähtien Seppälän uuden paloaseman pihalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se mikä pisti silmään oli, että Oulun, Kuopion ja Jyväskylän kalustospeksiprujut ovat kaikki lähes "1:1:1 identtisiä". Ajatus, että prujut on faksattu eteläisemmästä, vaan Helsinkiä pohjoisemmasta, kaupungista käväisi mielessä. "Me viemme nepparimme tästä hiekkalaatikosta, jos ette..."


Eräässä Etelä-Suomen kaupungissa Metsäpietilän kaupunginosassa voi kuitenkin herättää närää, että näitä kilpailuja ratkaistaan yksinomaan halvimman hinnan perusteella. Pelkän tuotantohinnan optimoinnissa kokeneet sopimusliikennöitsijät ovat paljon parempia kuin liikennöitsijät, joiden on kannattanut panostaa myös matkustajamääriin.

Minua ei yllätä ollenkaan, että keskisuurista kaupungeista suurin osa on lyönyt viisaat päänsä yhteen tehdessään kilpailutusasiakirjoja, koska ne kaikki ovat yhtä aikaa saman suuren mullistuksen edessä ja kaupunkiseutujen toimivaltaisilla viranomaisilla on oma järjestökin, jonka parissa näitä asioita pohditaan.

----------


## Mikko121

> Onko tarkempaa tietoa julkaisuajankohdasta? Odotan mielenkiinnolla, millainen väritys Jyväskylässä on suunniteltu. Oulussa tuo meni aivan pieleen.


Vihreitä linkkejä luvassa http://kuvat.jyvaskyla.fi/public.do?...A-AC736C5642AB

----------


## Kani

Ihan kiva, rapakeleillä ehkä ei niin vetävän näköinen. Ensimmäisen sekunnin vaikutelma oli, että VR:n kaksikerrosvaunujen luontoteipit on laitettu yksikerroksiseen linja-autoon.

----------


## Hape

Mielestäni Jyväskylän uusi tilaajaväritys on onnistunut. Värit ovat mielestäni pireeitä ja kuvaaat joukkoliikenteen vihreää imagoa hyvin.
 Toivottavasti sama värikonsepti ja desing ulottuvat myös joukkoliikenteen tiedotteisiin, matkakorttiin/matkailijalippuun ja aikatauluihin. Odotan ensi kesää ja projektin alkua mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## JT

Ongelmana tuossa värityksessä on se ettei esim. kolarikorjauksen yhteydessä ole välttämättä heti laittaa sopivan väristä kylkiluukkua tilalle. PK-seudulla bussifirmoilla on yleensä valkoisia tai harmaita varaosia eikä niitä sitten viitsitä maalata bussin väritykseen sopiviksi. Toivottavasti Jyväskylän tilaajaorganisaatiolla on jokin sanktiosysteemi olemassa jottei bussilaivasto muutaman vuoden kuluttua ole aivan tilkkutäkkivärityksissä.

----------


## SD202

> Vihreitä linkkejä luvassa http://kuvat.jyvaskyla.fi/public.do?...A-AC736C5642AB


Onko Jyväskylässä paremmin varusteltuja Kabuseja kuin täällä Kuopiossa? Täkäläisistä Kabuseista puuttuu takaikkunat - jyväskyläläisessä versiossa näyttää olevan sellainen... :Very Happy:

----------


## Mikko121

> Onko Jyväskylässä paremmin varusteltuja Kabuseja kuin täällä Kuopiossa? Täkäläisistä Kabuseista puuttuu takaikkunat - jyväskyläläisessä versiossa näyttää olevan sellainen...


Eihän toki ole, mutta jotta vastaavat vastimuksia niin pitäishän sellaiset tehdä  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Jyväskylä on tänään julkistanut päivitetyn tarjouspyynnön. Kohteen 2 kalustomäärä on laskenut 25:stä 23:een, joka jakautuu seuraavasti: 2 uutta 2-akselista, 2 uutta teliä, 3 käytettyä teliä, 16 käytettyä 2-akselista. Lisäksi 2 vara-autoa

----------


## Piirka

Jyväskylästä kantautuu Ylen uutinen tänään päättyneestä tarjouskilpailusta. Viisi osakeyhtiötä on jättänyt tarjouksensa: Jyväskylän Liikenne, Onnibus, Pohjolan Matka, Tilausliikenne SP Lehtonen sekä Veolia Transport West.

----------


## Eppu

Kilpailusta on ollut juttua Keskisuomalaisessa. Olisikohan viime viikolla joku päivä, kun tällainen juttu oli: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/lokakuu/IMG_2210.jpg

----------


## Star 701

> Ongelmana tuossa värityksessä on se ettei esim. kolarikorjauksen yhteydessä ole välttämättä heti laittaa sopivan väristä kylkiluukkua tilalle. PK-seudulla bussifirmoilla on yleensä valkoisia tai harmaita varaosia eikä niitä sitten viitsitä maalata bussin väritykseen sopiviksi. Toivottavasti Jyväskylän tilaajaorganisaatiolla on jokin sanktiosysteemi olemassa jottei bussilaivasto muutaman vuoden kuluttua ole aivan tilkkutäkkivärityksissä.


Omastamielestäni tuo Jyväskylän tilaajaväritys on aivan turha, ja lisäksi säädökset autojen sisätilojen kankaiden ja kuljettajan vaatetusten osalta on aivan järjettömiä.. Kyllä siinä voi olla kalusto aikalailla tilkkutäkkivärityksessä, jos jokin vaurio tulee tuommoiseen tilaajaväritteiseen autoon, niin ei sitä olekkaan niin helppo varmasti korjatakkaan ihan käden käänteessä.. Mutta tämä Jykylän kilpailutus taitaa olla ainut,  missä "säädökset" on vedetty noinkin tiukiksi.. Kuopiossa ei minunmuistaakseni ole noinkaan tiukkoja ehtoja..

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kilpailutuksen tuloksia voinee odottaa 24.10. olevan joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksen jälkeen. Linkki esityslistaan

----------


## Eppu

Tulokset: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/ajankohtaista/1/0/64208

----------


## Elias

Onnibus voitti Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen kilpailussa 74 bussin liikennöinnin eli lähes koko kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen hoidon. Vain yksi kolmen bussin kohde meni toiselle yritykselle. Optioineen sopimus on yli sadan miljoonan euron arvoinen. 1.7.2014 alkava liikenne merkitsee varakalustoineen 86 bussin hankintaa ja 130 työntekijän rekrytointia. Onnibus Oy:n voittamissa kohteissa sopimusten peruskaudet päättyvät vuosina 2018-2021, joita seuraa mahdollisuus 2-3 vuoden optiokausiin.

http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-on-jyv...teen-voittaja/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tulokset: http://www.jyvaskyla.fi/ajankohtaista/1/0/64208


Oli kyllä mielenkiintoiset tulokset, onnittelut Onnibussille! Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä muidenkin tarjoajien hinnat sekä tarjottu kalusto; ovatko nämä jossain nähtävissä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä muidenkin tarjoajien hinnat sekä tarjottu kalusto; ovatko nämä jossain nähtävissä?


Kun kerran hankintapäätös tulee julkisesti nähtäväksi 28.10. Jyväskylän kirjaamossa, saa hinnat tietoon sillä, että joku käy ne kirjaamosta katsomassa ja kertoo sitten tänne.

Koska kyseessä oli puhdas hintakilpailu, ei voida edes puhua tarjotusta kalustosta. Uusia pitää tulla kuhunkin kohteeseen vaadittu määrä ja nyt kun voittajalla ei ole ennestään käytettyä kalustoa tuonne, nähtäneen vasta sitten liikenteen alkaessa, minkälaista käytettyä kalustoa liikennöitsijä on onnistunut haalimaan.

Tämä oli nyt ensimmäinen iso 1.7.2014 alkavan liikenteen kilpailutus ja markkinat siirtyivät siinä kerrasta "paronilta" uuden ajan yritykselle. Vuoden päästä Suomen bussiliikenteen markkinaosuudet voivat olla hyvin erilaiset kuin nyt...

----------


## JT

> Koska kyseessä oli puhdas hintakilpailu, ei voida edes puhua tarjotusta kalustosta. Uusia pitää tulla kuhunkin kohteeseen vaadittu määrä ja nyt kun voittajalla ei ole ennestään käytettyä kalustoa tuonne, nähtäneen vasta sitten liikenteen alkaessa, minkälaista käytettyä kalustoa liikennöitsijä on onnistunut haalimaan.


Liikenne alkaa 1.7.2014 kesäliikenteellä, joten hankinta-aikaa osalle kalustoa onkin hiukan enemmän, koska vasta talviliikenteessä tarvitaan koko kalusto käyttöön.

----------


## Eppu

> Liikenne alkaa 1.7.2014 kesäliikenteellä, joten hankinta-aikaa osalle kalustoa onkin hiukan enemmän, koska vasta talviliikenteessä tarvitaan koko kalusto käyttöön.


Tulikin mieleeni, että mahtaakohan Onnibus nyt ostaa nuo Rajamäen Hämeenlinnassa käyttämättömäksi jääneet OmniLinkit esim. vara-autoiksi?

----------


## aki

Nyt kun OB repäisi kunnolla Jykylässä, niin mahtaako sama toistua muissakin KA-kaupungeissa? Tässähän voi käydä kuten aikoinaan pk-seudulla josta KA (Liikenne oy) poistui kokonaan kilpailun alettua. 
Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, aikooko OB jatkossa osallistua HSL-alueen kilpailutuksiin kun suuri osa Vantaan ja Espoon seutu -ja sisäisistä linjoista kilpailutetaan kehäradan ja länsimetron valmistuessa. Voi kuitenkin olla vaikea lyödä kampoihin Nobinalle, Veolialle ja Pohjolalle joilla on jo pitkä kokemus alueen kilpailutuksesta.

----------


## Lasse

Olin kyllä ennustanut Jyväskylän Liikenteelle tappioita tässä kilpailutuksessa, kuten muissakin KA-yhtymälle. Se, että Onnibus tyhjensi pöydän, oli kuitenkin pienoinen yllätys. Siitä heille toki onnittelut! Eikä mitenkään poissuljettua etteikö voittoja tulisi myös muissa KA-kaupungeissa.

----------


## elakevaari

> Olin kyllä ennustanut Jyväskylän Liikenteelle tappioita tässä kilpailutuksessa, kuten muissakin KA-yhtymälle. Se, että Onnibus tyhjensi pöydän, oli kuitenkin pienoinen yllätys. Siitä heille toki onnittelut! Eikä mitenkään poissuljettua etteikö voittoja tulisi myös muissa KA-kaupungeissa.


Kyllä onnistuu jos tulevat kuljettajat otetaan töihin omistajakuskeina eli he maksavat omalla toimenimellä kulut/lomat/lomasijaiset ja muun kalustoon liityvän huollon. Helsingin seudulla se varmaan on hankalampaa. Tässä mielenkiintoinen avaus joukkoliikenteelle. Tästä pitäisi myös asiakkaiden ja tilaajien ryhdistäytyä ja määrätä kunnon sangtiot ilman selityksiä liikenteen hoitajalle.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kyllä onnistuu jos tulevat kuljettajat otetaan töihin omistajakuskeina eli he maksavat omalla toimenimellä kulut/lomat/lomasijaiset ja muun kalustoon liityvän huollon. Helsingin seudulla se varmaan on hankalampaa. Tässä mielenkiintoinen avaus joukkoliikenteelle. Tästä pitäisi myös asiakkaiden ja tilaajien ryhdistäytyä ja määrätä kunnon sangtiot ilman selityksiä liikenteen hoitajalle.


Tuo on uusi tieto ja ajatus enkä tiedä sen todenperäisyydestä mitään, mutta mistä siinä oikein sanktioitaisiin liikenteenhoitajaa?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onnibus voitti Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen kilpailussa 74 bussin liikennöinnin eli lähes koko kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen hoidon. Vain yksi kolmen bussin kohde meni toiselle yritykselle. Optioineen sopimus on yli sadan miljoonan euron arvoinen. 1.7.2014 alkava liikenne merkitsee varakalustoineen 86 bussin hankintaa ja 130 työntekijän rekrytointia. Onnibus Oy:n voittamissa kohteissa sopimusten peruskaudet päättyvät vuosina 2018-2021, joita seuraa mahdollisuus 2-3 vuoden optiokausiin.
> 
> http://www.onnibus.fi/onnibus-on-jyv...teen-voittaja/


Tämäpä yllättävä, mutta hyvä uutinen!
Mitäköhän autoja mahtavat tuonne tuoda...  :Cool:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En ymmärrä, että mitä hienoa tässä nyt on saavutettu? Alueella pitkään toiminut perinteikäs yritys menettää liikennettä roimasti. Onko Jyväskylän Liikenteen toiminnassa ollut jotain sanomista, vai mistä tämä ylistys Onnibussin voitosta? Hinta on halvempi, mutta mikä muuttuu paremmaksi?

----------


## kaakkuri

Onhan siinä jo jotain, että liikenneluvilla suojattu oligopolisoitunut toimiala muuttuu hiljalleen kilpailluksi toimialaksi ja läänityksistä luovutaan. Jyväskyläläiset veronmaksajat "säästivät" lehtitietojen mukaan 5.000.000 euroa ja toisaalta 100.000.000 euron hankintaan tuli muitakin mahdollisia toimijoita eikä vain yksi ja ainoa.

----------


## aki

Jyväskylän liikenteen nykyisestä paikkurikalustosta 39kpl on suhteellisen uusia Kabus 4:a joille varmaan pitäisi löytyä uutta työtä konsernin sisältä. Tietysti jos muissakin kaupungeissa tulee takkiin niin sitten näitä uudehkoja oman tuotannon autoja jää käsiin melkoiset määrät. OB:lle KA tuskin haluaa myydä yhtäkään käytettyä autoa joten kannattaisiko OB:n suunnata katseet Ruotsin puolelle? Eikös sieltä saa suhteellisen uutta käytettyä paikkurikalustoa vai mikä siellä on tilanne? Kuinkahan paljon OB:n pitää hankkia uusia autoja ja kuinka suuri osa saa olla käytettyjä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuinkahan paljon OB:n pitää hankkia uusia autoja ja kuinka suuri osa saa olla käytettyjä?


Automäärät löytyvät aiemmin tästä ketjusta: http://jlf.fi/f16/45-jyvaskylan-paik...tml#post156862

----------


## Eppu

> En ymmärrä, että mitä hienoa tässä nyt on saavutettu? Alueella pitkään toiminut perinteikäs yritys menettää liikennettä roimasti. Onko Jyväskylän Liikenteen toiminnassa ollut jotain sanomista, vai mistä tämä ylistys Onnibussin voitosta? Hinta on halvempi, mutta mikä muuttuu paremmaksi?


Perinteikäs kyllä, mutta kun tarkastelee viimeisen viiden vuoden toimintaa, ei tappio välttämättä yllätä. Kalusto Kabuseja lukuunottamatta on tällä hetkellä a) Ruotsista käytettynä hankittuja yli 10 vuotiaita autoja sekä b) uutena hankittuja 90-luvun autoja joista osa on tullut konsernin sisältä muualta. Mitään näistä autoista ei ikänsä (ja osittain myös ovituksensa) puolesta voinut tarjota tähän kilpailuun, ei vissiin edes vara-autoiksi. Voisin veikata, että ainakin osalle kuljettajista uutinen on mieluisa, kun heinäkuussa ei tarvitse enää ajella Kabussia.  :Smile:  




> Jyväskylän liikenteen nykyisestä paikkurikalustosta 39kpl on suhteellisen uusia Kabus 4:a joille varmaan pitäisi löytyä uutta työtä konsernin sisältä. Tietysti jos muissakin kaupungeissa tulee takkiin niin sitten näitä uudehkoja oman tuotannon autoja jää käsiin melkoiset määrät. OB:lle KA tuskin haluaa myydä yhtäkään käytettyä autoa joten kannattaisiko OB:n suunnata katseet Ruotsin puolelle? Eikös sieltä saa suhteellisen uutta käytettyä paikkurikalustoa vai mikä siellä on tilanne? Kuinkahan paljon OB:n pitää hankkia uusia autoja ja kuinka suuri osa saa olla käytettyjä?


Eiköhän OB:n väki keksi suhteellisen helposti mistä ja mitä hankitaan. Siitä vaan selvittelemään missä päin olisi sopimuksia päättymässä ja sen myötä tulossa isoja satseja autoja myyntiin. Aikaakin on vielä ja vuosikin ehtii välissä vaihtua, se kun on monesti uusien sopimusten alkamisajankohtakin. Ja olisihan nytkin saatavana mm. Nobinalta muutamia Jokeri-telejä. Autoja vaan pitäisi sitten seisottaa jossain talven yli, mikä toki ei ole ihan ilmaista välttämättä.
Mitä tulee noihin Kabus-katureihin, niin eiköhän katsella ja odotella miten käy esim. Lahdessa. Noita Jyväskylän autojahan voi nyt tarjota mm. sinne. Lahden kilpailusta lienee tulossa tiukempi kuin Jyväskylässä, kun KA ei ole siellä nytkään yksin ja sen alueen nykyisilläkin toimijoilla riittänee kiinnostusta ja valmista kalustoakin tarjottavaksi.

----------


## Hape

Onnea kilpailutuksen voittajalle! 
Jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan seuraavaa syksyä ja talvea, kuinka liikenne hoituu.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kyllä onnistuu jos tulevat kuljettajat otetaan töihin omistajakuskeina eli he maksavat omalla toimenimellä kulut/lomat/lomasijaiset ja muun kalustoon liityvän huollon. Helsingin seudulla se varmaan on hankalampaa. Tässä mielenkiintoinen avaus joukkoliikenteelle. Tästä pitäisi myös asiakkaiden ja tilaajien ryhdistäytyä ja määrätä kunnon sangtiot ilman selityksiä liikenteen hoitajalle.


No tämä eläkevaarin tieto on kyllä taas HTT:ta tempaistua, kyllä minä tiedän tietoa, kun Shellin pöydässä Liikenteen kuljettajat kertoivat saaneensa jo aikaa sitten työtarjoukset... Jos nyt vedetään esimerkkinä Tampere, niin linjalla 25, jonka Onnibus voitti, olevat reilut 10 kuljettajaa ovat työsuhteessa Onnibus Oy:n, ilman tätä ei sopimusta kauupungin kanssa olisi edes allekirjoitettu ja näin on varmasti myös Jyväskylänkin kanssa.
Onnibus pakkaa tietenkin besserwissereiden keskuudessa sekoittaa se, että on olemassa Onnibus Oy, sekä Onnibussin nimen alla liikennöivät yhteistyö liikennöitsijät, vähän Expresbussin tapaan, eli pikavuoroliikenteessä em. brändit ovat markkinointiyhtiöitä, joiden lipun alla liikennöitsijät ajavat. Onnibus oy:llä on tällä hetkellä itsellään vain yksi vuoropari Tampere-Helsinki välillä sekä tuo em. linja 25 Tampereella, kaikki muut ovat konsortioon kuuluvien itsenäisten yrittäjien hallussa. Onnibus oy:stä en työnantajana ole kuullut mitään huonoa työnantajana yms. , mutta muutamasta Onnibus logon alla liikennöivästä yrityksetä kylläkin. Että eipä sotketa asioita !

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mikä on autojen ovivaatimus? Eli vaaditaanko kolme vai kaksi ovea?

----------


## JT

> Kuinkahan paljon OB:n pitää hankkia uusia autoja ja kuinka suuri osa saa olla käytettyjä?





> Automäärät löytyvät aiemmin tästä ketjusta: http://jlf.fi/f16/45-jyvaskylan-paik...tml#post156862


Sopimuskohde 1 on vähintään 7 vuoden mittainen ja vaatimuksena 5 uutta bussia 27 bussin kokonaismäärästä. Sopimuskohde 2 on vähintään 6 vuoden mittainen ja vaatimuksena 5 uutta bussia 23 bussin kokonaismäärästä. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että noin pitkät sopimuskaudet vaativat useamman uuden bussin hankkimista ainakin edellä mainittujen sopimuksien alkuun tai kesken sopimuskauden, jotta 8 vuoden maksimikeski-ikä säilyy alusta loppuun. Keski-ikä luultavasti lasketaan kilometripainotteisesti, joten tässä on varsin haastellista laskea todellista tilannetta keski-iän suhteen. Asian voi kuitenkin ajatella niin, että jos samalla kalustolla ajettaisiin koko sopimuskausi, niin kaluston tulisi olla sopimuksen 1 alussa keskimäärin vuoden vanhaa ja sopimuksessa 2 2 vuotta vanhaa. 

 Onnibusin Möttö onkin jo todennut, että busseja tulee vara-autoineen 86 kappaletta, mikä on 7 kpl enemmän verrattuna tilaajan vaatimaan määrään (vara-autot laskettuna mukaan). Ehkäpä tuossa luvussa on sitten muutama uusi auto enemmän...

----------


## Mikko121

> Onnibusin Möttö onkin jo todennut, että busseja tulee vara-autoineen 86 kappaletta, mikä on 7 kpl enemmän verrattuna tilaajan vaatimaan määrään (vara-autot laskettuna mukaan). Ehkäpä tuossa luvussa on sitten muutama uusi auto enemmän...


AB-foorumilla nimimerkki Teemu kertoo herra Mötön maininneen Radio Keski-Suomen haastattelussa Jyväskylään tulevan n. 25 uutta ja 60 käytettyä autoa.

Ruotsinmaalta tuntuu olevan tyrkyllä melko rutkasti 2003 ja 2004-mallisia autoja. Nehän sinällään kelpaavat, mutta keski-ikä tulee nopeasti vastaan jos isokin osa käytetyistä on tuon ikäisiä. Niin paljon en käytettyjen bussien hintatasosta tiedä, että tuleeko kannattavaksi hankkia sopimuskauden aikana uusi satsi käytettyjä jotta keski-ikä vaatimuksen saa täytettyä.

----------


## Nak

Voisi kuvitella, että ennemminkin käytettyjä korvataan uusilla sopivassa kohtaa. Silloin ei tarvitse ostaa niin montaa, jos keski-ikää painotetaan ajetuilla kilometreillä  :Wink:

----------


## JT

> Voisi kuvitella, että ennemminkin käytettyjä korvataan uusilla sopivassa kohtaa. Silloin ei tarvitse ostaa niin montaa, jos keski-ikää painotetaan ajetuilla kilometreillä


Yleisesti voisi ajatella, että jos mikään ei varsinaisesti pakota hankkimaan kaikkia uusia heti alkuun, lienee fiksumpaa hankkia lisää uusia kesken sopimuskauden jo senkin kannalta, että niillä on sitten enemmän käyttöikää jäljellä tulevaisuuden kilpailuissa.

Onnibusin juttu on nyt aikalailla yleisestä poikkeava tapaus, koska heillä ei ole vielä yhtäkään autoa ennestään tähän valtavaan jättipottiin. Eli jos uusia hankitaan lisää kesken sopimuskauden, niillä korvataan sellaisia busseja, joita on jo hankittu samaan liikenteeseen tietyllä hinnalla. Uusia bussejakin saanee yhtä autoa kohden sitä halvemmalla mitä suurempi kertatilaus on kuin että tilaukset jaettaisiin usealle eri vuodelle.

----------


## Mikko121

> Mikä on autojen ovivaatimus? Eli vaaditaanko kolme vai kaksi ovea?


Kaksiakselisessa uusi/käytetty 1+ 1/2+ 0/1/2

Kolmiakselisessa uudessa 1/2+ 1/2+ 1/2

Kolmiakselisessa käytetyssä 1/2+ 1/2+ 0/1/2

Katsoin nuo siitä alkuperäisestä tarjospyynnöstä enkä löytänyt päivitettyä mistään joten en ole aivan varma onko nuo muuttuneet siinä. 

Aika löyhät vaatimukset tuoltaosin muuten paitsi silmiinpistävää on että kaksiakselisessa ei tuon mukaan voisi olla kahta etuovea. Katsoin pikaisesti läpi osan pääkaupunkiseudulla toimivien bussiyhtiöiden kalustosta ja siellä ei juuri yksietuovisia ole kuin näissä viimeksi tulleissa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onnittelut Onnibussille. Mötön korporaatio pelasi homman aivan mahtavasti kotiin. Mutta eikö ole aika hassua, että halpabussifirma jonka kyydissä pääsee kympillä tampereelle pystyy tarjoamaan halvemmalla kuin lähes koko maassa toimiva KA-konserni? Luulisi juuri että KA:lla pätäkkää riittäisi. Taikka sitten olivat ahneita, tarjosivat kalliilla ja saivatkin nöyryyttävästi pataan. Uskallan väittää, että mikäli KA olisi enemmän voittanut niin samat Kabussin romut siellä pyörisivät seuraavat 7 vuotta. Ouluhan tulokset ilmeisesti tulevat myös lähiaikoina? Ymmärtääkseni siellä juuri ennen Jyväskylän tuloksen julkistusta tarjouksien jättöaika meni umpeen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kai 2-akselisissa voi myös leveämpi etuovi olla, kunhan paikkaluku ja jalkatilat riittää. Parempihan se vaan on, jos ovista paremmin mahtuu. Ruotsin tuonnin mahdollistaa se, ettei käytetyissä näköjään ovien suhteen vaadita mitään kovin täsmällistä. Ja voi olla ihan järkevääkin. 3-ovisia uudehkoja käytettyjä ei ihan tuosta vaan hankita kymmenittäin. Ja sitten on edessä se Jyväskylä-sisustuksen tekeminen...

----------


## tkp

> Mutta eikö ole aika hassua, että halpabussifirma jonka kyydissä pääsee kympillä tampereelle pystyy tarjoamaan halvemmalla kuin lähes koko maassa toimiva KA-konserni?


Täytyy vain toivoa ettei Onnibussille käy samoin kuin eräälle Hämeenlinnassa toimineelle liikennöitsijälle, joka irtisanoi sopimuksen kaupungin kanssa kun huomasi ettei linjalta saatavat tulot riitä kattamaan menoja...

----------


## Eppu

> Täytyy vain toivoa ettei Onnibussille käy samoin kuin eräälle Hämeenlinnassa toimineelle liikennöitsijälle, joka irtisanoi sopimuksen kaupungin kanssa kun huomasi ettei linjalta saatavat tulot riitä kattamaan menoja...


Ja miten tällainen yhtälö voi edes olla mahdollinen kun kyse on bruttoliikenteestä? Hinnat on laskettu ja niiden mukaan mennään.

----------


## Lasse

Onnibus Oy:n automäärä tulee siis 1.7.2014 olemaan 91. Mikäli lähiaikoina ratkeavissa kilpailutuksissa tulee vielä muutamien kymmenien autojen lisävoitot, Onnibus kuuluukin jo maamme 10 suurimman liikennöitsijän joukkoon!

Ruotsissa myyntiin tulevat autot ovat yleensa 8-12 vuotiaita, kovassa käytössä olleita ja monesti huono / erittäin huonokuntoisia. Norjassa myyntiin tulevat autot ovat huomattavasti paremmassa kunossa, ja iältäänkin nuorempia. Tosin, norjalainen hintataso on myös korkeampi.

Suuria myyntieriä sen sijaan lähtisin etsimään Keski-Euroopasta.

----------


## antti

Saas kattoo nyt, miten Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteessä lopulta käy. Eli riittääkö Onnibussin muskelit 85 bussin hankkimiseen ja huolto- ja korjauspalveluiden organisointiin ja yli sadan kuljettajan rekrytointiin. 
Vaikka onhan esimerkkejä, kun pienempi firma hankkii isomman, esimerkiksi kun Tallink osti Siljan, huhuja liikkuu kuulemma Virossa mafiarahoituksesta ja rahanpesusta, ovat varmaan vain ilkeitä spekulaatioita. 
Mitenkäs olisi, jos perustetaan matkustajayhdistys, joka kuljettaa jäseniään vakituista reittiä pitkin vähän alle virallisen operaattorin hinnalla. Tarvittaessa kuski myy uusille jäsenille vaikkapa eurolla jäsenkortteja. 
Latvian Riiassa firma Eco Buss ajaa reittejä ilman lupia kuljettaen ilmeisesti vain matkaklubin jäseniä, mutta jäseneksi pääsee helposti. Siitä Googlen käännöskoneella  http://translate.googleusercontent.c...y4fhh2FNopAL5A 
Tuskin Onnibussilla olisi mitään tällaista vastaan, onhan heillä Elinaekspress vastaavasti tilausajona hoidettuna.

----------


## rane

Onhan noita ollut, että pienempi ostaa suuremman.
Kolmisenkymmentä vuotta sitten muuan piskuinen Koiviston auto Oy osti itseään paljon suuremman Kuopion liikenteen.
Samaten Pohjolan turistiauto osti Kainuun liikenne oy:n joka oli paljon suurempi kuin PTA.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ja miten tällainen yhtälö voi edes olla mahdollinen kun kyse on bruttoliikenteestä? Hinnat on laskettu ja niiden mukaan mennään.


Laskemalla arvioidut tulevat henkilöstökulut/polttoainekulut/kalustokulut/muut kulut väärin. Tilanne voi olla haasteellinen jos kulut kasvavat tuloja suuremmiksi. Ja tämän tulevien kulujen arvioimiseksi tehdyn ennustamisenhan jokainen tarjouksen tekijä on joutunut tekemään kohdallaan. Koska tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi kuin muiden, on tietysti syy epäillä jonkinlaista lasku- tai arviointivirhettä. Aika tulee näyttämään miten käy.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Laskemalla arvioidut tulevat henkilöstökulut/polttoainekulut/kalustokulut/muut kulut väärin. Tilanne voi olla haasteellinen jos kulut kasvavat tuloja suuremmiksi. Ja tämän tulevien kulujen arvioimiseksi tehdyn ennustamisenhan jokainen tarjouksen tekijä on joutunut tekemään kohdallaan. Koska tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi kuin muiden, on tietysti syy epäillä jonkinlaista lasku- tai arviointivirhettä. Aika tulee näyttämään miten käy.


Sivusta tätä ketjua ja ylipäätään aihetta seuranneena voin sanoa, että paroneiden palveluksessa olevat henkilöt suhtautuvat Onnibusiin samalla tavalla kuin VR:llä töissä olevat tai olleet henkilöt raideliikenteenkilpailun avaamiseen. Yritetään keksiä jos vaikka mitä selityksiä ja salaliittoja. Kun lopulta takki on täysin tyhjä, aletaan suoltaa sellaista pravdaa, ettei tarinankertoja usko siihen itsekään.

----------


## Star 701

> Jyväskylän liikenteen nykyisestä paikkurikalustosta 39kpl on suhteellisen uusia Kabus 4:a joille varmaan pitäisi löytyä uutta työtä konsernin sisältä. Tietysti jos muissakin kaupungeissa tulee takkiin niin sitten näitä uudehkoja oman tuotannon autoja jää käsiin melkoiset määrät. OB:lle KA tuskin haluaa myydä yhtäkään käytettyä autoa joten kannattaisiko OB:n suunnata katseet Ruotsin puolelle? Eikös sieltä saa suhteellisen uutta käytettyä paikkurikalustoa vai mikä siellä on tilanne? Kuinkahan paljon OB:n pitää hankkia uusia autoja ja kuinka suuri osa saa olla käytettyjä?



Kaikenkaikkiaan Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä on poistumassa 40 autoa, joille pitäisi löytyä työnsarkaa konsernin sisältä, sillä Jyväskylässä aivan kaikkia kaupunkiliikenteen autoja tarvitse, jos JL:n voittama kohde on ainoastaan 3 auton kohde, niin kyllä siinä yhtymän muut osat saa käyttökelpoista ja uutta kalustoa paikkurikaluston ja sekä mahdollisesti kaukoliikenteen autojen osalta. Mutta vanhempia autoja menee tietysti poistoon/romutukseen, jos eivät saa menemään niitä mihinkään muuhun yksikköön. Mutta KA-yhtymällähän on se periaate, ettei autoja myydä ulkopuolisille, eli Onnibus joutuu hankkimaan autonsa jostain muualta. Harva auto kuitenkin päätyy KA-yhtymän sisältä yksityiskäyttöön, mutta aika suuret määrät on kuitenkin menneet romuttamolle..

----------


## elakevaari

> Kaikenkaikkiaan Jyväskylän Liikenteeltä on poistumassa 40 autoa, joille pitäisi löytyä työnsarkaa konsernin sisältä, sillä Jyväskylässä aivan kaikkia kaupunkiliikenteen autoja tarvitse, jos JL:n voittama kohde on ainoastaan 3 auton kohde, niin kyllä siinä yhtymän muut osat saa käyttökelpoista ja uutta kalustoa paikkurikaluston ja sekä mahdollisesti kaukoliikenteen autojen osalta. Mutta vanhempia autoja menee tietysti poistoon/romutukseen, jos eivät saa menemään niitä mihinkään muuhun yksikköön. Mutta KA-yhtymällähän on se periaate, ettei autoja myydä ulkopuolisille, eli Onnibus joutuu hankkimaan autonsa jostain muualta. Harva auto kuitenkin päätyy KA-yhtymän sisältä yksityiskäyttöön, mutta aika suuret määrät on kuitenkin menneet romuttamolle..


NOU HÄTÄ. Vakuutukset kuntoon, kyllä Kolmasosapuoli vie kaluston........KAUAS. Rahat luukulta, eikä tarvitse myydä suomipojille.

----------


## jltku

> Ja miten tällainen yhtälö voi edes olla mahdollinen kun kyse on bruttoliikenteestä? Hinnat on laskettu ja niiden mukaan mennään.





> Laskemalla arvioidut tulevat henkilöstökulut/polttoainekulut/kalustokulut/muut kulut väärin. Tilanne voi olla haasteellinen jos kulut kasvavat tuloja suuremmiksi. Ja tämän tulevien kulujen arvioimiseksi tehdyn ennustamisenhan jokainen tarjouksen tekijä on joutunut tekemään kohdallaan. Koska tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi kuin muiden, on tietysti syy epäillä jonkinlaista lasku- tai arviointivirhettä. Aika tulee näyttämään miten käy.


Mistä muka tiedetään, että Onnibusin tarjous on "kovasti" muiden tarjousta huokeampi? Minun tietääkseni ei vielä ole nähty muiden tarjousten hintoja. Onhan Onnibus voittanut Tampereella kilpailutettua liikennettä, joten eiköhän heillä ole melko hyvä kuva jo nyt kaupunkiliikenteen kustannuksista. Ja jos on laskenut kustannukset oikein tässä kohdin, niin myös Jyväskylän sopimuksissa korvaushintojen indeksitarkistukset pitävät huolen siitä, että kustannukset eivät karkaa tuloista liiaksi.

Joku vertasi aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa Onnibusia erääseen Hämeenlinnassa liikennöineeseen yritykseen siinä mielessä, että tulot eivät riittäisi. En tiedä, oliko tuon vertauksen esittäjä ymmärtänyt bruttomallin tulonmuodostuksen liikennöitsijälle. Sehän ei riipu suoranaisesti matkustajamääristä, sillä liikennöitsijä saa saman tulon, oli bussi tyhjä taikka täysi. Bruttomallissa tulot riippuvat siitä, että ajetaan tilaajan osoittamat vuorot. Tässä tapuksessa siis Jyväskylän viranomaisen suunnitteleman aikataulun mukaiset vuorot.

----------


## elakevaari

> En tiedä, oliko tuon vertauksen esittäjä ymmärtänyt bruttomallin tulonmuodostuksen liikennöitsijälle. Sehän ei riipu suoranaisesti matkustajamääristä, sillä liikennöitsijä saa saman tulon, oli bussi tyhjä taikka täysi. Bruttomallissa tulot riippuvat siitä, että ajetaan tilaajan osoittamat vuorot. Tässä tapuksessa siis Jyväskylän viranomaisen suunnitteleman aikataulun mukaiset vuorot.


Tämä malli toimii, Kyllä henkilökunnalta vaaditaan todella motivaatiota työhön, toivon näin. Ettei tarvitse henkilökunnan liikaa antaa omista tuloista periksi. Hesassa oli monia vailla motivaatiota olevia kuskeja jotka pilasi välillä toisten hyvän työn. Tämä vaatii työnantajalta todella paljon, koska meitä on moneksi. Varmaan hinnoittelu on vaikeaa näin herkällä alalla, mihin vaikuttaa sää ,kalusto ja henkilökunta.

----------


## citybus

> Laskemalla arvioidut tulevat henkilöstökulut/polttoainekulut/kalustokulut/muut kulut väärin. Tilanne voi olla haasteellinen jos kulut kasvavat tuloja suuremmiksi. Ja tämän tulevien kulujen arvioimiseksi tehdyn ennustamisenhan jokainen tarjouksen tekijä on joutunut tekemään kohdallaan. Koska tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi kuin muiden, on tietysti syy epäillä jonkinlaista lasku- tai arviointivirhettä. Aika tulee näyttämään miten käy.


No mistä kristallipallosta katsomalla sinä oikein tiedät, että tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi? Tässä ketjussa on nähty nyt mitä omituisimpia ajatusmalleja sen puolesta, että Jyväskylän Liikenteen ilmoittama "meidän mielestämme ei voida ajaa kestävästi halvemmalla" on pyhä totuus, ja Onnibus on laskenut jotain väärin. Hah, sanon minä.

Mitä tämä tulos kertoo? Se kertoo siitä järkytyksestä, minkä keskisuuria kaupunkeja lypsylehmänään käyttänyt yhtymä on nyt kokenut - ja toivottavasti tulee kokemaan myös muiden kaupunkien kohdalla. Siitä, kuinka pihalla oma tarjouksenlaskenta on ollut - voihan olla, että Jyväskylän Liikenteen ihka-aito käsitys on se, että meidän hintatasomme on se oikea ja piste.

Tervemenoa, Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy, romuinenne, sinne minne kuuluttekin - pienkalustoliikennöitsijäksi käytännöllisesti katsoen Survonmäen palvelulinjalle. Kunhan vanhat siirtymäajan sopimukset vuonna 2018 lakkaavat, päästään sitten todenteolla kehittämään myös Jyväskylän kehyskuntien laatukäytäviä. Tällä hetkellähän se on sukuoikeuksien vuoksi mahdotonta.

Ja onnea Onnille. Karavaani kulkee ja koirat haukkuvat.  :Laughing:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> No mistä kristallipallosta katsomalla sinä oikein tiedät, että tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi?


En mistään. Sitten kun tarjoukset julkaistaan, voidaan päätellä onko tarjous merkittävästi eli kovasti huokeampi vai ei. Kommenttini on siis perustunut kuulopuheisiin joita en ole voinut varmentaa ja sen vuoksi olenkin laittanut siihen heittomerkit viittaamaan sen epävarmaa totuusarvoa. Julkisessa mediassa/alan kuulopuheissa on ollut mielestäni hurja väite 5 miljoonan erosta, myös uskottavampi 5 % ero on mainittu. Ensimmäistä pitäisin kovasti huokeampana 13 miljoonan vuosikokonaisuudessa, 5 % prosenttia taas ei mielestäni ole kovin suuri ero, n. 650 000 ? 

Kun kuulin tarjonneiden yhtiöiden listan, veikkasin Jyväskylän Liikenteen voittavan tiukasti ennen Pohjolan Matkaa, Veolian odotin tulevan kolmannelle sijalle jonkin verran kalliimmalla tarjouksella ja Onnibussin tarjouksen olevan suurinpiirtein sama kuin Veolian. S&P Lehtosen oletin jäävän viimeiseksi selkeästi näitä isommalla tarjouksella. Väärässä olin enkä häpeä sitä myöntää tai yrittää "puhumalla" sitä muuttaa.

----------


## Hyvin

> En mistään. Sitten kun tarjoukset julkaistaan, voidaan päätellä onko tarjous merkittävästi eli kovasti huokeampi vai ei. Kommenttini on siis perustunut kuulopuheisiin joita en ole voinut varmentaa ja sen vuoksi olenkin laittanut siihen heittomerkit viittaamaan sen epävarmaa totuusarvoa. Julkisessa mediassa/alan kuulopuheissa on ollut mielestäni hurja väite 5 miljoonan erosta, myös uskottavampi 5 % ero on mainittu. Ensimmäistä pitäisin kovasti huokeampana 13 miljoonan vuosikokonaisuudessa, 5 % prosenttia taas ei mielestäni ole kovin suuri ero, n. 650 000 ? 
> 
> Kun kuulin tarjonneiden yhtiöiden listan, veikkasin Jyväskylän Liikenteen voittavan tiukasti ennen Pohjolan Matkaa, Veolian odotin tulevan kolmannelle sijalle jonkin verran kalliimmalla tarjouksella ja Onnibussin tarjouksen olevan suurinpiirtein sama kuin Veolian. S&P Lehtosen oletin jäävän viimeiseksi selkeästi näitä isommalla tarjouksella. Väärässä olin enkä häpeä sitä myöntää tai yrittää "puhumalla" sitä muuttaa.


Onnin tarjous on keskimäärin 5% halvempi kuin Jyväskylän Liikenteen. Jos optiovuodet tulevat kaikkiin kohteisiin toteutumaan, niin kymmenessä vuodessa tulee liikevaihtoa 100Me ja tästähän 5% on 5Me. Vuositasolla liikutaan siis 500.000-600.000 euron alle olevasta summasta. Suuressa yrityksessä tämä on noin puolet konsernikuluista eli paikallisesti Onnibus saa enemmän rahaa kuin JL olisi saanut.

Kaupungille uusi konsepti on kustannuksiltaan samaa luokkaa kuin aiemmin, mutta kalusto saadaan huomattavasti uudemmaksi ja bussit ovat yhtenevät iloisen värisinä, kaupunki saa itselleen kasvavat lipputulot ja ennen kaikkea se voi nyt itse päättää minne ajetaan ja millä aikataululla.

Jyväskylässä joukkoliikenteen osuus on 5% kun se isommissa kaupungeissa on vähintään 20%. Tähän on oltu tyytyväisiä iät ajat kun monopoliasemassa olevan yrityksen ei ole tarvinnut tehdä yhtikäs mitään rahan tullessa ovista ja ikkunoista. Nyt valitetaan, kun entisillä voittomarginaaleilla ei saatukaan liikennöitävää.

On mahtavaa, kun tätä vuosituhannen uudistusta lähtee toteuttamaan yhdessä kaupungin innostuneen porukan kanssa Suomen joukkoliikenteen Ravistajat Onnibus.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuli sellainenkin mieleeni että jos Onnibus on laskenut että pienempi kate riittää kun Metsäpietilän Paroneille? Ilmeisesti Pajakadulla on voitu pelata upporikasta tai rutiköyhää. Nyt kun tuli potti niin on selvää, että perustetaan uusia pikavuoroja jolloin saadaan tehokkaampi kuljettajakierto. Metsäpietilä on voinut laskea myös puhtaasti tilaajan kaavioiden mukaan, kun ehkä onnibus puolestaan kierrättää kalustoa jolloin toiminta on tehokkaampaa ja sitä kautta halvempaa. Esimerkkinä: Linja 1 saapuu torille 1830, jolloin kaupungin kaavojen mukaan lähtee varikolle. 1831 aloittaa linja 2 samasta paikasta, auto varikolta. Onni on voinut laskea että linjan 1 auto siirtyy linjalle 2, eikä lähdekkään varikolle. Tälläisillä jutuilla kustannuksia saadaan painettua alas kun ei ole niin paljon siirtoja ynnä muita. Samaahan HSL-alueella tekee muuan nobina kokoajan. Muutama vuosi sitten sitä todella kierrätettiin, nyt on vissiin vähän rauhoittunut.

----------


## santeri82

> Samaahan HSL-alueella tekee muuan nobina kokoajan. Muutama vuosi sitten sitä todella kierrätettiin, nyt on vissiin vähän rauhoittunut.


Kyllähän tuota kierrätystä edelleenkin harrastetaan, varsinkin Leppävaaran liityntälinjojen osalta. Vaan mitäpä niitä autoja seisottamaan tyhjän panttina, jos ne saadaan tuottavaan työhön ja sitä kautta hoidettua liikennöinti pienemmällä kalustomäärällä.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Kovin ovat liikennöitsijät sitä mieltä ettei Onnibussi pysty pitämään voittamiaan linjoja.

Jos ja kun liikenne siirtyy Onnibussille, niin jäljelle jää vain muistovideo siitä miten linjoja ajettiin ennen ja millä kalustolla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trk3R...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Paaplo

> En mistään. Sitten kun tarjoukset julkaistaan,


Käsittääkseni tänään tarjoukset olivat ensi kertaa näkyvillä. Onko jollakin tarkempaa tietoa tai jopa tarjouslukuja julkaistavana?

----------


## kuukanko

> Käsittääkseni tänään tarjoukset olivat ensi kertaa näkyvillä. Onko jollakin tarkempaa tietoa tai jopa tarjouslukuja julkaistavana?


Vuosihinnat kohteittain:
Kohde 1:
Onnibus 5 238 656,23 eJyväskylän Liikenne 5 559 482,64 eVeolia Transport West 6 043 920,54 e
Kohde 2:
Onnibus 4 100 089,71 eJyväskylän Liikenne 4 269 898,22 eVeolia Transport West 4 981 448,88 e
Kohde 3:
Onnibus 2 111 061,87 eJyväskylän Liikenne 2 269 383,68 e
Kohde 4:
Onnibus 2 221 084,42 eJyväskylän Liikenne 2 346 122,41 e
Kohde 5:
Jyväskylän Liikenne 492 966,30 eOnnibus 521 004,20 eS&P Lehtonen 636 832,88 ePohjolan Turistiauto 734 638,34 e

----------


## jltku

> Koska tarjous on "kovasti" huokeampi kuin muiden, on tietysti syy epäillä jonkinlaista lasku- tai arviointivirhettä. Aika tulee näyttämään miten käy.





> Sitten kun tarjoukset julkaistaan, voidaan päätellä onko tarjous merkittävästi eli kovasti huokeampi vai ei. Kommenttini on siis perustunut kuulopuheisiin joita en ole voinut varmentaa ja sen vuoksi olenkin laittanut siihen heittomerkit viittaamaan sen epävarmaa totuusarvoa.


Nyt kun tarjoushinnat on oikeasti nähty, niin voidaan todeta, että ei ne Onnibusin tarjoukset ole olleet "kovasti" huokeampia. Jyväskylän Liikenne on ollut 4,14 - 7,5 % kalliimpi kuin Onnibus sen voittamissa kohteissa. Tämä ero voi jopa selittyä sillä, että KA-yhtymä on halunnut liikenteestä suuremman voitto-osuuden kuin Onnibus. No eipä tuota varmaksi tiedä.

----------


## JaM

Täytyy olla todella tarkkaan perillä sekä Onnibusin, että Jyväskylän Liikenteen toiminnasta ja tilanteesta jos näiden lukujen valossa uskaltaa sanoa, että Onnibus ei noilla hinnoilla pysty voittamiaan linjoja pitämään ja että yhtä varmasti Jyväskylän Liikenne olisi omalla hintatasollaan asiassa onnistunut.

----------


## kuukanko

Kaleva: Jyväskylän Liikenne valittaa kilpailutuloksesta markkinaoikeuteen

----------


## citybus

> Kaleva: Jyväskylän Liikenne valittaa kilpailutuloksesta markkinaoikeuteen


Kaikki keinot käyttöön.  :Laughing:  Kohta ei ole Koiviston Autoa enää lainkaan.

----------


## KriZuu

> Kaleva: Jyväskylän Liikenne valittaa kilpailutuloksesta markkinaoikeuteen


No olipas ''yllättävä'' veto. Tätä luvassa tietysti myös muissa KA-kaupungeissa, jos häviöitä napsahtaa.

----------


## JaM

Onnibusin kannalta melko huono vaihtoehto. Ajatellaan, että Markkinaoikeus hautoo asiaa vaikka huhtikuulle ja päätös on Onnibusille myönteinen. Voi olla aika ankara tilanne pistää systeemit pystyyn sen jälkeen parissa kuukaudessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinkiläisenä sitä osaa arvostaa tuollaista journalismia, jossa Kalevan toimittaja on vaivautunut soittamaan Mötölle, että on saatu hänenkin näkemyksensä lehteen. Meikäläinen printtimedia ei tuollaista vaivannäköä tunne.

Noin yleisesti ottaen tämäkin keskustelu pyörii pelkkien lillukanvarsien ympärillä: paha Onni, hyvä Onni jne. Kukaan ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että Jyväskylän kilpailutus ei tuntunut kiinnostavan suuria toimijoita ollenkaan, ja se on huomattavasti suurempi ongelma kuin nillittäminen siitä, miten Onnibus vie ja Koivisto vikisee. Veolia tosin tarjosi pariin kohteeseen, mutta hinnoilla, jotka se tiesi  tai ainakin olisi pitänyt tietää  kilpailukyvyttömiksi. Muut loistavat poissaolollaan. Ilman Onnia Koivisto olisi voinut hinnoitella nuo pikkupaketit täsmälleen mielihalujensa mukaan. Tässä tapauksessahan Onnin ja Koiviston hinnat olivat käytännössä samat eli säästöjä ei juuri tullut, mutta Koivisto varmaan oppi jotain.

Onko mikään näistä pikkukaupungeista kilpailuttanut koko liikenteensä yhtenä isona pakettina, josta muodostuisi sellainen volyymi, että se voisi kiinnostaa muitakin kuin nykyistä liikennöitsijää ja  onneksi  edes yhtä toista kilpailijaa?

----------


## Piirka

> Helsinkiläisenä sitä osaa arvostaa tuollaista journalismia, jossa Kalevan toimittaja on vaivautunut soittamaan Mötölle, että on saatu hänenkin näkemyksensä lehteen.


Eipä ollut Kalevan toimittaja soittamassa Mötölle. Juttu on STT:n uutinen, jonka Kaleva julkaisi. Jäljet johtavat YLE Keski-Suomeen, jonka toimittaja(t) on/ovat uutista pohjustanut/eet. Yle Keski-Suomi ei osaa pelkästään kertoa häviäjän valituksesta vaan myös tämän aloittavan maanantaina yt-neuvottelut.




> Onnin ja Koiviston hinnat olivat käytännössä samat eli säästöjä ei juuri tullut, mutta Koivisto varmaan oppi jotain.


Kustannusero oli jotain nelisen prosenttia Onnin hyväksi. Kilpailutulosten selviämisen jälkeen Onnibus hehkutti, että kaupunki säästää viisi miljoonaa. (Vuosittain vai koko sopimuskaudelta? Tämä säästöseikka on ainakin minulle jäänyt epäselväksi). Nykyisen liikenteenhoidon kustannuksiahan me emme tiedä. Jonain männä vuotena neljä KA-kaupunkia tutkitutti sitä, maksavatko ylihintaa. Epäiltiin, että rahaa siirtyy pois Lahteen. Sittemmin tuo tutkimus julistettiin salaiseksi.

Tarjousprujujen mukaan kaupunki tarjoaa varikolle aluetta Kankaan paperitehtaalta. Kukas muuten kustantaa sinne tarvittavan infran?




> Onko mikään näistä pikkukaupungeista kilpailuttanut koko liikenteensä yhtenä isona pakettina, josta muodostuisi sellainen volyymi, että se voisi kiinnostaa muitakin kuin nykyistä liikennöitsijää ja  onneksi  edes yhtä toista kilpailijaa.


Mitä nyt kilpailutuksia olen seurannut, niin toistaiseksi sarjassa "pikkukaupungit" ovat olleet Heinola ja Orimattila. Toki voi näitä löytyä muualtakin. Pikkukaupungissa "ongelma" on juuri se, että linjoja on muutama ja kullakin on parhaimmillaan yksi auto kuljettaa tyhjiä penkkejä päätepysäkiltä toiselle. Mitään suuria yhden paketin kohteita ei näistä oikein synny. Orimattila/Heinola on poikkeus, kun kuuluvat Lahden tilaajaorganisaatioon. Niiden kilpailupakettiin kuuluu kaupungit yhdistävät pitkät heilurilinjat Lahden kautta sekä koulu/työmatkalinjat kummassakin päässä. Yhteensä 16 auton kohde.




> Esimerkkinä: Linja 1 saapuu torille 1830, jolloin kaupungin kaavojen mukaan lähtee varikolle. 1831 aloittaa linja 2 samasta paikasta, auto varikolta. Onni on voinut laskea että linjan 1 auto siirtyy linjalle 2, eikä lähdekkään varikolle. Tälläisillä jutuilla kustannuksia saadaan painettua alas kun ei ole niin paljon siirtoja ynnä muita.


Noita autokiertolistoja tutkimalla, ei tällaisia säästökohteita oikein löydy. Muutama hassusti suunniteltu siirtoajo. Saattavat olla nykyisen liikenteenhoitajan käytännöistä perityt? Puuppolasta lähdölle (16.15?) Keskussaairaalalta, matkaa noin 15 km. Alkuperäisessä tarjouspyynnössä tuolle siirtoajolle varattu tiukka 15 minuuttia. Uusitussa pyynnössä taitaa olla 45 min. Expresslinjan 16M klo 7.10 lähtö (autokierto 13, 16M/3) Säynätsalosta ajetaan Viitaniemestä siirtona takaisin Säynätsaloon ja sieltä uudelleen lähtönä 9.20 Viitaniemeen. Siirtoajolle on 30 min varaus, jolloin löysää aikaa olisi tuolla 55 min. Tuon voisi ajaa toisella vuorolla (16, 16M/3), sen aamupäivän viimeinen ajo saapuu Viitaniemeen 8.30. Siirtoajona olisi Muuratsalossa laskennallisesti klo 9.00 ja 9.20 lähtöön jäisi vain 20 minuuttia löysää. (Heh, nyt pitäisi varmaan vaatia liikenteen tilaajalta muutaman tonnin konsultointipalkkio  :Mr. Green:  )

----------


## kuukanko

> Kukaan ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että Jyväskylän kilpailutus ei tuntunut kiinnostavan suuria toimijoita ollenkaan, ja se on huomattavasti suurempi ongelma kuin nillittäminen siitä, miten Onnibus vie ja Koivisto vikisee.


Liittynee Linja-autoliittoon kuuluvien yritysten keskinäiseen herrasmiessopimukseen toisten reviirien kunnioittamisesta markkinoiden avautuessa. Tässä tapauksessa siis muut firmat  (kuin LAL:iin kuulumaton Onnibus )eivät lähteneet Jyväskylän Liikenteen reviirille. Kauppatieteissä tuollaiselle toiminnalle on olemassa ihan omia termejäänkin.

----------


## Eppu

> Kustannusero oli jotain nelisen prosenttia Onnin hyväksi. Kilpailutulosten selviämisen jälkeen Onnibus hehkutti, että kaupunki säästää viisi miljoonaa. (Vuosittain vai koko sopimuskaudelta? Tämä säästöseikka on ainakin minulle jäänyt epäselväksi). Nykyisen liikenteenhoidon kustannuksiahan me emme tiedä. Jonain männä vuotena neljä KA-kaupunkia tutkitutti sitä, maksavatko ylihintaa. Epäiltiin, että rahaa siirtyy pois Lahteen. Sittemmin tuo tutkimus julistettiin salaiseksi.


Joka tapauksessa Jyväskylässä tehtiin siinä järkevästi, kun ei lähdetty merkittävästi lisäämään liikenteen volyymiä. Oulussa voi olla edessä lippujen hintojen karkaaminen käsistä, Lahdessa on niin jo käymässä, kun valtuusto esittää 10% korotuksia. Sisänsä kannatan liikenteen lisäämistä, mutta joku maltti ja tolkku pitäis silti touhussa olla. Eihän lipun hinnan raju nousu asiakkaita tuo vaikka tarjontaa olis kuinka. Sitä paitsi varsinkin Lahdessa tarjontaa on nytkin riittävästi, siellä olisi riittänyt maltilliset reittimuutokset ja tarjonnan lisääminen vain ruuhkiin. Oulun osalta ainakaan kesäajan liikennettä ei mssään tapauksessa olis tarvetta lisätä, siellä kun pyöräilyn volyymi on kenties Suomen mittakaavassa suhteellisesti selkeästi suurinta.

Veikkaan että tämäkään valitus ei mene läpi. Perustelut siinä ovat lähes samat kuin Tampereen linjan 25 tapauksessa, joten ennakkopäätös on olemassa.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Onnibussin tilanne Jyväskylässä erilainen kuin Tampereella. Jyväskylässä kyseessä lähes koko kaupunkiliikenne ja sen hoitaminen, minkä onnistuminen kyseenalaistetaan valituksessa.

Kärhämä kaupungin ja Jyväskylän liikenteen välinen eikä Onnibussin tarvitse tässä vaiheessa kun kilpailutettuja linjoja ei ole ajettu metriäkään puuttua itse valitukseen eikä kehua rahkeitaan ja todistella että takana on muutakin kuin rahattoman lehmänostajan puheet. Kaupungin toimia epäillään ettei lain kirjan ole täyttynyt hankinnassa ja asetettu järjestäytyneen yhteiskunnan ulkopuolelle. Hankintapäätös voidaan purkaa, keskeyttää tai valituksella ei välttämättä ole mitään vaikutusta sen toteutumiselle vaikka käräjöitäisiin viimeiseen tappiin.

Kilpailutettu malli järkevä hoiti sen kuka tahansa jos verrataan sitä lipputuettuun. Siinä liikennöinti tuli kaupungille sitä kalliimmaksi mitä enemmän ihmiset matkustivat. Nyt on päinvastoin kun lipputulot päätyvät kaupungille. Siksi se haluaa että bussiliikenteellä hyvä imago ja suosio kansan keskuudessa eikä sitä ammuta sometykillä. Niin mahdollisimman paljon maksetusta hankinnasta palautuu takaisin kaupungin kassaan ja vasta sitten muodostuu kilpailutuksen lopullinen hinta.

Loppujen lopuksi se millaista kilpailutettu joukkoliikenne on, lepää bussinkuljettajien leveillä tai  kapeilla harteilla. Eivät teippaukset eikä uudet asut pidä bussia aikataulussa eivätkä ne heitä matkustajille puujalkavitsejä.

----------


## antti

Vähän panee ihmettelemään Onnibussin jutut Karjalainen-lehdessä    http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...a-kanahakeilla   Eli Jyväskylän liikennöintiin vasta etsitään rahoitusta ja jos vilkaistaan O-busallianssin ZeiZei-linjan kalustoa, niin jutut kanahäkeistä lyövät omalle korvalle

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on määrännyt täytäntöönpanokiellon Onnibusin Jyväskylästä voittamiin kohteisiin. Ylen uutinen

----------


## Piirka

> Markkinaoikeus on määrännyt täytäntöönpanokiellon Onnibusin Jyväskylästä voittamiin kohteisiin.


Markkinaoikeuden kotisivun mukaan kilpailutusvalitusten käsittelyaika on tällä hetkellä puolisen vuotta. Mikäli tuo nyt annettu täytäntöönpanokielto pysyy voimassa vielä toukokuussa, kun oikeuden varsinainen päätös tulee, niin eipä taideta saada uutta kilpailukierrosta päätökseen ennen heinäkuun alkua. Tai jos saadaan, niin uusi valituskierre lykkäisi jälleen täytäntöönpanoa ainakin puolella vuodella.

Jyväskylä - Tikkakoski -lentokenttäbussi lopettaa tulevana sunnuntaina, kertoo Yle Keski-Suomi. Matkustajia on vuoroa kohden ollut vain 1-3 tänä vuonna.

Tilaajavärityksen hengessä niin Jyväskylässä kuin muuallakin Suomessa kuljettajien työasut voitaisiin tuunata ruotsalaisen taiteilija Alexander Björkin hengessä (ks. Dagens Nyheter):
kangas, josta työasu valmistetaan, on kuosiltaan sama kuin kulkineiden istuimissahattu, knalli, värimaailmaltaan sama kuin kulkineiden kyljissäkengät sointuvat kulkineiden muovilattiamattoihinkävelykeppi - väri sointuu otintankohin

----------


## aki

Jyväskylän kaupunki ja Onnibus ovat solmineet väliaikaisen sopimuksen siihen asti kunnes markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu KA:n tekemään valitukseen saadaan.

Lähde: YLE

----------


## vesa.

Jyväskylän Liikenteen jättämä valitus markkinaoikeuteen on luettavissa täältä: 
http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jyväskylän Liikenteen jättämä valitus markkinaoikeuteen on luettavissa täältä: 
> http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf


Sehän oli hieno valitus.

Eikö tuommosia autoja tosiaan ole olemassa kuin vm. 2004 Euro 2-luokan täyttävää?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö tuommosia autoja tosiaan ole olemassa kuin vm. 2004 Euro 2-luokan täyttävää?


EU:ssa Euro2-busseja ei ole saanut ensirekisteröidä 1.10.2001 jälkeen eikä sitä uudempia Euro2-busseja saa rekisteröidä myöskään käytettynä EU-maissa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Joo. Niinhän siellä valituksessa sanottiin jo.

Onko kuitenkin niin, että esim. vuonna 2004 EU:hun liittyneissä maissa (Kypros, Latvia, Liettua, Malta, Puola, Slovakia, Slovenia, Tsekki, Unkari, Viro) tai 2007 liittyneissä (Bulgaria, Romania) on ollut mahdollista rekisteröidä vm. 2004 ajoneuvo, joka on täyttänyt Euro2-vaatimukset?
Silloinhan tuollainen auto on olemassa. Mutta ilmeisesti ei Suomessa rekisterissä eikä myöskään tule olemaan?

----------


## vesa.

Näkisin, että tässä tapauksessa olennaisempia ovat talousasiat. Niiden tulkinta tosin vaatii hieman ymmärrystä yrityksen talouden tunnusluvuista ja kirjanpidon periaatteista.

----------


## tkp

Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja on haukkunut Keskisuomalaisen haastattelussa Jyväskylän Liikenteen kaluston "saastepommeiksi" ja nyt he ovat itse tuomassa samanlaisia euro-2 päästötason autoja tilalle...

----------


## Eppu

> Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja on haukkunut Keskisuomalaisen haastattelussa Jyväskylän Liikenteen kaluston "saastepommeiksi" ja nyt he ovat itse tuomassa samanlaisia euro-2 päästötason autoja tilalle...


Vaan kun tiettävästi ei ole. Uusia autojakin on tulossa tuplasti enemmän mitä on vaadittu, aivan kuten jossain uutisessa taidettiin jo mainita.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jyväskylän Liikenteen jättämä valitus markkinaoikeuteen on luettavissa täältä: 
> http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf





> Vaan kun tiettävästi ei ole. Uusia autojakin on tulossa tuplasti enemmän mitä on vaadittu, aivan kuten jossain uutisessa taidettiin jo mainita.


Tuossa ylläolevassa valituksesta käy ilmi, mitä kalustoa Onnibus on laittamassa kohteisiin. Siellä on paljon sellaista Euro2-kalustoa, jota ei voi olla olemassa EU-alueella säädösten mukaan. Kannattaa lukea kyseinen valitus.

----------


## JaM

> Vaan kun tiettävästi ei ole. Uusia autojakin on tulossa tuplasti enemmän mitä on vaadittu, aivan kuten jossain uutisessa taidettiin jo mainita.


Luepa tuon linkatun valituksen kymmenes sivu huolella ja palaa sitten asiaan.




> Näkisin, että tässä tapauksessa olennaisempia ovat talousasiat. Niiden tulkinta tosin vaatii hieman ymmärrystä yrityksen talouden tunnusluvuista ja kirjanpidon periaatteista.


Talousasioilla toki on merkityksensä, mutta on Koivistolaisilta hyvä veto tarttua tuohon kalustopointtiin. Tarjouksia kun käsitellään kaksivaiheisesti; ensimmäisessä vaiheessa pudotellaan pois tarjouspyynnön vastaiset tai muuten virheelliset, kuten valheellista tai perätöntä tietoa sisältävät tarjoukset ja vasta toisessa vaiheessa vertaillaan ehdot täyttäviä tarjouksia ja valitaan niistä voittaja tarjouspyynnössä määrätyin perustein. OB:n ei siis oikeastaan olisi pitänyt päästä edes tarjousvertailuun tarjouksella, jossa tarjottiin kalustoa, jonka olemassaolo on mahdottomuus. Ja voi kyynel, jos noiden virheellisten kappaleiden ainoa virhe on, että ne on rakennettu copy-pastella ja unohdettu muuttaa numero oikeaksi. 

Oli myös erinomaisen hyvä kysymys, että jos Onnibusin taloudelliset rahkeet riittävät niin minkälaisen tarjoajan rahkeet eivät olisi riittäneet? Ilman talouden tunnuslukujen ja kirjanpidon periaatteiden tuntemustakin voidaan havaita Onnibusin talouden tunnuslukujen pyörivän viisinumeroisissa summissa, siis samalla tasolla millä pyöritetään vielä ihan tavan kotitalouksiakin. Ja tämmöinen kioski haaveilee diilistä, jossa puhutaan yhdeksännumeroisista summista...  :Laughing: 

Olisi tietysti myös erinomaisen mielenkiintoista tietää miksi ihmeessä virallista ja vahvistettua tilinpäätöstä ei ole laitettu tarjouksen liitteeksi vaikka sellainen on tarjousta jätettäessä ollut jo olemassa. Mikä on ollut se kuningasidea tuon taustalla? 

Kaikkinensa valituksessa esitetyt näkökulmat Onnibusin toimintaan saavat koko Onnibusin näyttämään puuhastelulta, enkä millään jaksa uskoa, että OB ikinä tulee ajamaan metriäkään nyt voittamistaan linjoista. Markkinaoikeuden päätöksellä Jyväskylän liikenne tulee voittamaan nuo OB:lle menneet kohteet, tai mitä itse pitäisin suotavampana, Markkinaoikeus määrää Jyväskylän kaupungin pyöräyttämään koko kilpailutuksen uusiksi.


Pitää toki myös muistaa ja ymmärtää, että tuo valitus on osa Jyväskylän liikenteen kuolinkamppailua. Jos he eivät olisi valittaneet ja jos he eivät pyrkisi asiassa hankintayksikön päätöksestä poikkeavaan lopputulokseen johtaisi se Jyväskylän liikenteen olemassaolon päättymiseen ainakin sellaisessa muodossa jossa yritys nyt tunnetaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Luepa tuon linkatun valituksen kymmenes sivu huolella ja palaa sitten asiaan.
> 
> Oli myös erinomaisen hyvä kysymys, että jos Onnibusin taloudelliset rahkeet riittävät niin minkälaisen tarjoajan rahkeet eivät olisi riittäneet? Ilman talouden tunnuslukujen ja kirjanpidon periaatteiden tuntemustakin voidaan havaita Onnibusin talouden tunnuslukujen pyörivän viisinumeroisissa summissa, siis samalla tasolla millä pyöritetään vielä ihan tavan kotitalouksiakin. Ja tämmöinen kioski haaveilee diilistä, jossa puhutaan yhdeksännumeroisista summista... 
> --
> Kaikkinensa valituksessa esitetyt näkökulmat Onnibusin toimintaan saavat koko Onnibusin näyttämään puuhastelulta, enkä millään jaksa uskoa, että OB ikinä tulee ajamaan metriäkään nyt voittamistaan linjoista. Markkinaoikeuden päätöksellä Jyväskylän liikenne tulee voittamaan nuo OB:lle menneet kohteet, tai mitä itse pitäisin suotavampana, Markkinaoikeus määrää Jyväskylän kaupungin pyöräyttämään koko kilpailutuksen uusiksi.
> --
> Pitää toki myös muistaa ja ymmärtää, että tuo valitus on osa Jyväskylän liikenteen kuolinkamppailua. Jos he eivät olisi valittaneet ja jos he eivät pyrkisi asiassa hankintayksikön päätöksestä poikkeavaan lopputulokseen johtaisi se Jyväskylän liikenteen olemassaolon päättymiseen ainakin sellaisessa muodossa jossa yritys nyt tunnetaan.


Kyllähän luinkin jo aiemmin. Eihän siinä tarjota varsinaiseen liikenteeseen euro3:n alittavia ajoneuvoja. Eihän vara-autoilta kovin kummoisia oltu vaadittukaan kilpailussa, vai oliko? Tuskin vara-autot edes ovat euro2, pikemminkin euro3 vähintään vaikka tarjouksessa muuta sanotaankin.
Lisäksi tarjoajien oli muistaakseni esiteltävä tilaajalle myös rahoitusmallinsa, ja varmasti ovat hankintayksikössä ottaneet asioista selvää. Tämä valitus on vain väännetty siihen muotoon että se antaa kilpailijasta heille edullisen kuvan, vaikkakin kieltämättä hyvin sorvattua tekstiähän tuo on. Mitä tulee kalustoasioihin, niin tiettävästi ne ovat JO ob:n osalta kunnossa eli ostokset olisi tehty. Ja kun näin on, niin silloin on rahoituksenkin oltava kunnossa. Pankeilta kun ei selvästikään ilmaiseksi heru rahaa mihin tahansa.

----------


## vesa.

Lisää luettavaa kiinnostuneille:

http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf   lopussa on hyvinkin tarkat tiedot taloudesta


http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf Tarjottu kalusto ja liikennöinnin hinnat

http://www.jyvaskyla.fi:8081/ktwebbi...&extension=pdf Jyväskylän vastine valitukseen.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Valitus olisi ollut paljon uskottavampi jos siihen olisi voinut kirjoittaa ettei tarjotulla hinnalla voi linjoja ajaa. Nyt se vaikuttaa lähinnä kallispalkkaisen asianajajan saivartelulta.

Onnibussi voi ryssiä tarjouksen, mutta ei niinkään rahan tai autojen vuoksi vaan ammattitaidottomuuteen. Kohta pitäisi olla suunnittelun alla ajo-ohjelmat,  sähköiset ohjelmoidut linjakilvet autoihin sekä rahastuslaitteet ellei kaupungin järjestelmä ole valmis. Joskin Mättö uhonnut että touhua johdetaan ammattimaisesti eikä partiotyttöpohjalta. Joskaan se ei välttämättä ole sama kuin todellisuus käytännössä.

 Kaupungin halun antaa linjat Onnibussille ymmärtää siinä että vain niin tulee aitoa kilpailua. Muut suomalaiset bussiyhtiöt eivät lähde maakunnissa toisten reviireille. Ulkomaalaiset yhtiöt voivat sen tehdä, mutta heitä ei vielä nämä kuviot kiinnosta ja onko Onnibussi sitten huonompi vai parempi vaihtoehto kuin ne.

Liiketaloudellisesti Onnibussin järkevää ottaa kaupungin paikallisliikenne haltuun joiden väliä sukkuloi. Onnistuessaan se ryhtyy leikkimään Koiviston auto konsernia, jonka suurin virhe oli tehdä liian kallis tarjous.

Suurempi kysymysmerkki on se kuka tai mikä firma hoitaisi liikenteen jos se tehdään kuten Onnibussin muu liikennöinti että eri yhtiöt ajavat Onnibussin lukuun. Käyttääkö Onnibussi alihankintaa siten että sen ja yrittäjien välille voi tulla kaikenlaista sählinkiä ja onko se tarjouskilpailun mukaista vai ottaako Onnibussi itse haltuun koko liikenteen ilman yhteistyökuvioita.

----------


## JaM

> Käyttääkö Onnibussi alihankintaa siten että sen ja yrittäjien välille voi tulla kaikenlaista sählinkiä ja onko se tarjouskilpailun mukaista vai ottaako Onnibussi itse haltuun koko liikenteen ilman yhteistyökuvioita.


Onnibus on tarjouksissaan (ks. linkki ylempänä) kaikkiin kohteisiin ruksinut kohdan "ei alihankintaa."

----------


## Eppu

Jyväskylän kaupungin vastineessa sivun 5 alalaidasta eteenpäin sanotaan: 

"Valittaja oli  toimittanut hankintayksikölle lisäselvityksenä tilinpäätöksensä tilikausilta 1.5.200930.4.2010 ja 1.5.201030.4.2011. Viimeisimmän tilikauden tilinpäätös oli  siitä ilmi käyvien tietojen perusteella  osoittanut  tappiota 328.795.54 euroa. Tilinpäätösasiakirjojen liitteenä olleesta, tilikautta 1.5.201030.4.2011 koskevasta tilintarkastuskertomuksesta oli  käynyt ilmi, että valittajayhtiön oma pääoma oli tilikauden aikana muodostunut negatiiviseksi ja että yhtiön hallitus ei ollut tehnyt osakepääoman menettämisestä osakeyhtiölain 20 luvun 23 §:n edellyttämää rekisteri-ilmoitusta. Tilikautta 1.5.200930.4.2010 koskevasta tilintarkastuskertomuksesta oli puolestaan käynyt ilmi, että  tilinpäätös oli  laadittu noudattamatta kirjanpitolain ja osakeyhtiölain tilinpäätöksen laatimiselle asettamia määräaikoja."

Aika noloa on jättää valitus jos oma pesäkään ei ole täysin puhdas! Veikkaan että hylkyyn menee tämäkin valitus.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aika noloa on jättää valitus jos oma pesäkään ei ole täysin puhdas!


Paronithan on perinteisesti pelanneet likaista peliä. Toisaalta Onnibus on vastannut ihan samalla mitalla eikä sekään ole välittänyt, onko niiden tekemiset noloa vai ei.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Aika noloa on jättää valitus jos oma pesäkään ei ole täysin puhdas! Veikkaan että hylkyyn menee tämäkin valitus.


Juurikin näin...  :Very Happy: 

Se on vaan jotenkin niin hienoa aina seurata sivusta omaan näppäryyteen kompurointia. Ei sillä, toki meistä varmasti kaikki siihen joskus ovat syyllistyneet, mutta katsomosta kuikkien homma vaikuttaa silti lähinnä farssilta - vrt. vorgin ylläpito ja SRHS:n Puheenjohtajan selitykset, jotka kerrasta toiseen voitiin erään keissin osalta näyttää toteen, kun dokkaria löytyi riittävästi ja ne julkaistiin vorgissa. Yllättäen vorgin ylläpito sittemmin vaikeni.

Jäin muuten miettimään sellaista, että eikö oman virheen myöntäminen ole suoraselkäisempää kuin selitteleminen?

Mitä tulee ylipäätään Jyväskylän kaupungin joukkoliikenteen kilpailutukseen, en osaa ottaa siihen kantaa kansantaloustasolla. Mitä itse tunnen ja tiedän alaa, en näe Onnibusin mukaantulolla bisnekseen mitään estettä. Sen sijaan tuo kartellien puljailuyritys näyttää _mielestäni_ naurettavalta.

----------


## killerpop

> Jyväskylän kaupungin vastineessa sivun 5 alalaidasta eteenpäin sanotaan: 
> 
> "Valittaja oli  toimittanut hankintayksikölle lisäselvityksenä tilinpäätöksensä tilikausilta 1.5.200930.4.2010 ja 1.5.201030.4.2011. Viimeisimmän tilikauden tilinpäätös oli  siitä ilmi käyvien tietojen perusteella  osoittanut  tappiota 328.795.54 euroa. Tilinpäätösasiakirjojen liitteenä olleesta, tilikautta 1.5.201030.4.2011 koskevasta tilintarkastuskertomuksesta oli  käynyt ilmi, että valittajayhtiön oma pääoma oli tilikauden aikana muodostunut negatiiviseksi ja että yhtiön hallitus ei ollut tehnyt osakepääoman menettämisestä osakeyhtiölain 20 luvun 23 §:n edellyttämää rekisteri-ilmoitusta. Tilikautta 1.5.200930.4.2010 koskevasta tilintarkastuskertomuksesta oli puolestaan käynyt ilmi, että  tilinpäätös oli  laadittu noudattamatta kirjanpitolain ja osakeyhtiölain tilinpäätöksen laatimiselle asettamia määräaikoja."
> 
> Aika noloa on jättää valitus jos oma pesäkään ei ole täysin puhdas! Veikkaan että hylkyyn menee tämäkin valitus.


Miten niin oma pesä ei ole puhdas? Tässähän siteerataan ihan rakennusalan tuomiota
http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...iat/58252.html

Ko siteeraus ei siis todellakaan liity Jyväskylän Liikenteeseen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miten niin oma pesä ei ole puhdas? Tässähän siteerataan ihan rakennusalan tuomiota
> http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...iat/58252.html
> 
> Ko siteeraus ei siis todellakaan liity Jyväskylän Liikenteeseen.


Näin juuri. Jyväskylän kaupunki, taikka paremminkin sen lakimies, on onnistunut löytämään lähes identtisen tapauksen, josta on markkinaoikeuden tuomio. Ainoa ero on siinä, että viitatussa tapauksessa tilaaja on tällaisten pienten epäselvyyksien takia sulkenut tarjoajan pois tarjouskilpailusta ja markkinaoikeus on myöhemmin todennut, että tilaajalla ei ollut tähän oikeutta. Tästä Jyväskylän kaupunki päättelee, että Onnibussinkaan tapauksessa kaupungilla ei olisi ollut oikeutta sulkea tästä syystä Onnibussia pois kilpailusta, saati velvollisuutta, kuten Jyväskylän liikenne väittää.

Papereiden mukaan taustalla on jokin kuluerä, joka on kirjattu väärin tammikuulle joulukuun sijaan. Kun edellisen vuoden tulos on ollut lähellä nollaa, on tämän kulun siirto joulukuulle riittänyt kääntämään tuloksen tältä vuodelta tappiolliseksi. Virheen on huomattu vasta seuraavan vuoden tilintarkastuksessa ja siksi tappiollisesta vuodesta ilmoittaminen, ilmoitus pääoman pienenemisestä yms. ovat jääneet määräaikaan mennessä tekemättä, ilmeisen tahattomasti.

Jos ymmärrän oikeuden logiikan tuossa viitatussa tapauksessa, niin oikeuden mukaan jokin sinällään pieni epäselvyys kirjanpidossa itsessään ei oikeuta arvioimaan, että yrityksellä ei olisi taloudellisia edellytyksiä toteuttaa tarjouksensa, vaan on katsottava epäselvyyden luonnetta. Onnibussin tapauksessa voidaan päätellä, että yrityksen taloushallinto on mokannut, epäilemättä kokemattomuuttaan, mutta tämäntapainen kirjausvirhe ei sinällään kerro mitään itse yrityksen vakavaraisuudesta ja tilinpäätökset antavat kuitenkin oikean kuvan yhtiön taloudellisesta tilanteesta. 

Periaatteessa virhe voisi olla tahallinen ja sen tarkoituksena olisi peittää talousongelmia, mutta tätä ei voi päätellä yksinään kirjanpitovirheestä, vaan vähintään pitäisi osoittaa, kuinka virhe on hyödyttänyt yritystä. Sen peittämisestä, että aloittava yritys on ensivuosinaan tehnyt pientä tappiota, on tuskin ollut mitään hyötyä ja moka kirjanpidossa on ollut luultavasti pelkästään haitaksi yritykselle.

----------


## Eppu

> Toisaalta Onnibus on vastannut ihan samalla mitalla eikä sekään ole välittänyt, onko niiden tekemiset noloa vai ei.


Siinä mielessä tosiaan kylläkin, että uhoaminen on ollut melkoista. Itse olisin pitänyt pienempää suuta ja keskittynyt olennaisempiin asoihin.




> Miten niin oma pesä ei ole puhdas? Tässähän siteerataan ihan rakennusalan tuomiota
> http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...iat/58252.html
> 
> Ko siteeraus ei siis todellakaan liity Jyväskylän Liikenteeseen.


Tosiaankin tuossahan viitataan esimerkkiin. En näköjään hätäisenä lukenutkaan tarpeeksi huolella alusta asti. Erilaisten käsiteltyjen tapausten valossa siinä vain todetaan lopuksi seuraavasti: 

_"Jyväskylän kaupunki on selvittänyt Onnibus Oy:n taloudellisten soveltuvuusvaatimusten täyttymisen erittäin huolellisesti tarjouspyynnössään ilmoittamien ehtojen mukaisesti. Onnibus Oy on täyttänyt Jyväskylän kaupungin tarjous-pyynnössään ilmoittamat soveltuvuusvaatimukset. Jyväskylän kaupungilla ei ole hankintalain, oikeuskäytännön ja tarjouspyynnössä olevien ehtojen perusteella edes oikeutta, saati velvollisuutta sulkea Onnibus Oy:tä pois tarjouskilpailusta."_

Lisäksi vastineessa sanotaan että:

_"Onnibus  Oy:n  antaman selvityksen mukaan yhtiössä suoritettiin kesällä 2013 vapaaehtoinen tilintarkastus, jossa paljastui tilitoimiston tekemä kirjausvirhe. Tammikuulle 2013 oli kirjattu kuluja, jotka kuuluivat joulukuulle 2012. Sen oikaisu muutti vuoden 2012  tuloksen voitollisesta tappiolliseksi. Näin syntyi oman pääoman menetys, joka olisi kuulunut ilmoittaa kaupparekisteriin. Asian havaitsemishetkellä kesällä 2013 oma pääoma oli jo positiivinen, joten ilmoitusta ei enää tehty.

Oman pääoman negatiivisuus kävi ilmi Onnibus Oy:n toimittamista tiedoista ja yritys toimitti sen vuoksi lisäselvityksiä.  Oman pääoman negatiivisuus  ei itsessään osoita, että yhtiö ei täytä taloudellisia vähimmäisvaatimuksia.  Yritykseltä  saadut ja muista tietolähteistä kootut tiedot yhdistelemällä varmistettiin  yrityksen senhetkinen kyky selvitä velvoitteistaan.

Se seikka, että yhtiö ei ole tehnyt rekisteriviranomaiselle ilmoitusta osakepääoman menettämisestä ja että tilinpäätöksen käsittelyssä ei ole kaikilta osin noudatettu lain mukaisia määräaikoja, ei vaikuta taloudellisten vähimmäisvaatimusten täyttymiseen eikä liity hankintamenettelyyn. Siten se ei ole peruste sulkea tarjoajaa pois tarjouskilpailusta.

Onnibus Oy ei ole antanut taloudellisten vähimmäisvaatimusten täyttymisestä vääriä tietoja, joiden vuoksi se tulisi sulkea pois tarjouskilpailusta. 

Hankintapäätöstä valmisteltaessa kaupungin Talouskeskus-liikelaitoksen johtajaa Vesa Voutilaista pyydettiin arvioimaan Onnibus  Oy:n taloudelliset edellytykset hoitaa kilpailutettavaa linja-autoliikennettä. Hänen arvionsa mukaan ei ollut mitään laillisia perusteita hylätä tarjousta tällä perusteella. Voutilainen selvitti myös, että yrityksellä ei ollut maksuhäiriömerkintöjä  tai muita virallisia merkintöjä eikä merkintöjä maksuviiveistä."_

Jos Onnibus ei muka täytä taloudellisia edellytyksiä hoitaa kilpailutettua liikennettä, miksi siinä tapauksessa sen tarjouksia ei hylätty Oulussa ja Lahdessa?

----------


## Rehtori

Mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä kalustoa Onnibus saa linjoille hankittua. Tulopohja on kunnossa, mutta rahoittajan pitää myös uskoa kykyyn hoitaa näinkin iso kakku. Uskon että Onnibussin johdossa on ammattitaitoa, mutta uskooko rahoittaja sen riitävän. Ehkäpä tukea pitää löytyä myös toimittajalta. Vaihtoehtoja mistä kalastella löytyy laatuhaitarissa aina SOR:sta Setraan.

Mitä tapahtuu mikäli markkinaoikeus hylkää valituksen, mutta keväällä selviää että kalustoa ei ole saatu hankittua (edes laatuhaitarin alapäästä)?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mielenkiintoista nähdä mitä kalustoa Onnibus saa linjoille hankittua. Tulopohja on kunnossa, mutta rahoittajan pitää myös uskoa kykyyn hoitaa näinkin iso kakku. Uskon että Onnibussin johdossa on ammattitaitoa, mutta uskooko rahoittaja sen riitävän. Ehkäpä tukea pitää löytyä myös toimittajalta. Vaihtoehtoja mistä kalastella löytyy laatuhaitarissa aina SOR:sta Setraan.


Tässä bisneksessä ei ehkä voitot ole niin suuria, mutta tuotto aika pomminvarmaa: tuottajahan ei ota mitään riskiä. Jos vain on kulut laskettu oikein, niin mitään hätää ei pitäisi olla. Rahoittajallekin tämä on selvä bisnes eikä tarvetta epäilyille pitäisi olla.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus hylkäsi Jyväskylän Liikenteen valituksen kilpailutuksesta. HS:n uutinen

----------


## kuukanko

Jyväskylän Liikenne hankkii 30 uutta bussia. Ylen uutinen

----------


## Karosa

> Jyväskylän Liikenne hankkii 30 uutta bussia. Ylen uutinen


Tarkennus: 18 kpl Scania Citywide-teliä sekä 15 kpl VDL Citea LLE-120:aa.

----------


## Piirka

Ensimmäinen Jyväskylään jäävä kaabussi 458 on viherretty.

Jyväskylä aikoo ottaa käyttöön Piletti-järjestelmän 1.7.2014 alkaen, mikäli järjestelmän valmius ja toiminnalliset edellytykset pystytään luotettavasti selvittämään 1.5.2014 mennessä. Nykyiset matkakortit toimisivat rinnakain ainakin vuoden loppuun saakka.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ensimmäinen Jyväskylään jäävä kaabussi 458 on viherretty.


Näyttää paremmalta tuolla lailla ilman tilaajavärityksen kukkuloita

----------


## Piirka

Jastin kuvissa 2741, 2742 ja 2825 tuo puolivalmis tilaajaväritys näyttää aika kammottavalta. Oksennus oli ensimmäinen assosiaatio, mutta ehkäpä väritys näyttää vähemmän oksennukselta aurinkoisina päivinä?

----------


## Jast

Jyväskylässä viherretty tällähetkellä Kabusit #414, #423, #458 ja #459, lisäksi Vega L #473.

----------


## citybus

Missähän vaiheessa JL:n uudet autot mahtavat saapua kaupunkiin?

----------


## Mikko121

> Missähän vaiheessa JL:n uudet autot mahtavat saapua kaupunkiin?


AB-foorumilla oli maininta että Scaniat tulis vasta juhannuksen jälkeen, mutta VDL:ä voitaneen odottaa jo vähän ajan päästä. Varmaan tulevat viimeistään sen jälkeen kun Kuopion ja Lahden yksilöt ovat saapuneet ellei osa tule jo samaankin aikaan.

----------


## KriZuu

Jyväskylän ensimmäinen Citywide LE on pian valmiina Slupskissa. 
http://phototrans.eu/14,694207,0,Sca...G_G0_500B.html (maininta Koiviston Autosta ja limevärityksestä kuvauksessa).

Todennäköistä siis on, että kaikki eivät kerkeä heinäkuun alkuun.

----------


## Piirka

> Todennäköistä siis on, että kaikki eivät kerkeä heinäkuun alkuun.


Ai taida edes olla tarviskaan. Vuoroja on reippaasti vähemmän kesäloman aikana. Talvi-aikataulut astuvat voimaan koulujen alkajaisiksi 11.8.2014, joten siihen mennessä pitäisi niiden olla Jyväskylässä perillä. Ans kattoo kuinka hanakasti tilaaja sakottaa liikennöitsijää väärällä kalustolla ajamisesta.

Kesäaikataulukirja 2014 on kansiltaan (vaan ei sisällöltään) tilaajavärityksessä. Nopea vilkaisu antaa vähän muutoksia viime kesään verrattuna. Vitosella on uusi lähtö Ylistönmäeltä klo 15.45. Linja 13 Tikkalaan on tehnyt comebackin aikataulukirjaan maininnalla "Ajalla 1.6. - 30.6. linjaa 13 hoitaa Mennään Bussilla Oy". Linja 28 (Jkl - Palokka - Tikkakoski) lakkautettiin viime kesän jälkeen. Vuosi sitten linjalla oli yksi lähtö Tikkakoskelle (ma-pe), yölähtö pe-la + la-su ja neljä lähtöä paluusuunnassa (ma-pe). Nyt näitä lähtöjä liikennöidään linjana 22 (aikataulumerkintä Y1=Palokan kautta), lukuunottamatta klo 17.30 -lähtöä Tikkakoskelta, joka tänä kesänä ajetaan päälinjan reittiä. Myös linja 33 keskusta - Kirri on lakkaantunut ja sen korvaa linja 16 keskusta - Keski-Palokka.

----------


## Miska

> Ai taida edes olla tarviskaan. Vuoroja on reippaasti vähemmän kesäloman aikana. Talvi-aikataulut astuvat voimaan koulujen alkajaisiksi 11.8.2014, joten siihen mennessä pitäisi niiden olla Jyväskylässä perillä. Ans kattoo kuinka hanakasti tilaaja sakottaa liikennöitsijää väärällä kalustolla ajamisesta.


Tarjouspyynnön mukaan riittää, että kaikki kalusto on sopimuksen mukaista ja tilaajaväreissä talviaikataulukauden alkaessa 11.8.2014.

----------


## killerpop

> Jyväskylän ensimmäinen Citywide LE on pian valmiina Slupskissa. 
> http://phototrans.eu/14,694207,0,Sca...G_G0_500B.html (maininta Koiviston Autosta ja limevärityksestä kuvauksessa).


Yksi valmistunu Linkki näyttää tältä

----------


## Piirka

Tulevat talviaikataulut on julkaistu. Aika heikkoa on, kun aikataulujen vaihtuessa ei listata uutuuksia tai muutoksia vaan viitataan "Ne koskevat linjoja 4, 5K, 7, 25K ja 25,  tarkemmat tiedot löytyvät yksittäisiltä aikataulusivuilta". Aikataulusivuilta ei kuitenkaan selviä mikä on muuttunut sitten viime talven. Olisi ollut fiksumpaa todeta, että kolme em. linjaa ovat uusia ja kuvailla niiden reittiä ja aikatauluja. Kahden viimeisen linjan kohdalla olisi voitu tarkentaa, mikä olikaan muutos.

Kun aikatauluja verrataan kilpailuprujujen aikataulu/linjastotietoihin, niin huomataan, että pientä viilausta on tehty. Nopeasti silmäillen:

Nelonen on uusi linja, jonka piti kulkea Äijälänrannan asuntomessualueelle. Näin ei tapahtunut, vaan se ajetaankin läheiselle Viherlandian pysäkille. Koululaislinja 19K piti nelosen alta lakkauttaa, mutta linja jatkaakin, tosin uudella tunnuksella 15K.
Vitoslinjan kaikki vuorot piti alkaa kulkea Viitaniemeltä Ylioppilaskylään ja Kuokkalan päässä piti rengaslinjaosuus (keskusta - Ylistö - Kuokkalan silta - keskusta) purkaa. Vitoslinja jäikin porskuttamaan, tosin ilman aamun Ylioppilaskylä -vuoroja. Sen sijaan perustettiin uusi linja 5K Kortepohja - Viitaniemi - keskusta - Mattilanniemi - Ylistönmäki - Kuokkalan keskusta - Lutakko - keskusta - Viitaniemi - Kortepohja, jota ajetaan kerran tunnissa aamusta iltakuuteen.
Seiskalinja on samoin uusi linja Sarvivuorelta Sääksjärven ja Kaija(n)lammen kautta keskustaan ja Y-vuoroilla edelleen Viitaniemelle.

Kutoslinja (Matkakeskus - Keskussairaala) lakkautettiin, ja korvaavaksi yhteydeksi piti tulla linjan 2M poikkeamat matkakeskukselle. Näitä poikkeamia ei kuitenkaan toteuteta.
Linja 22 ei enää aja lauantai-iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin linjan 15 korvikkeena keskustasta Ristonmaan, Tikan ja Kuokkalan keskustan kautta Viherlandiaan. Kakskakkonen ajaa sen sijaan vuosi sitten lakkautetun linjan 33 Kuokkalan reittiä myötäillen (keskusta - Kuokkalan silta - Kuokkalan keskusta - Ainolanranta - Kuokkalan silta - keskusta) kerran tunnissa ma-pe.
Linjan 25 kaikki vuorot (lukuunottamatta illan kahta viimeistä vuoroparia, lauantain ensimmäistä vuoro keskustasta sekä sunnuntain aamupäivän vuoroja vain Laajavuorelle/Laajavuorelta) ajetaan Laajavuorelta Palokan terveysasemalle ja päinvastoin. Linja 25K lakkautetaan samalla

Kelpaavatkohan Linkki-liput linjoilla 40 (Äänekoskelle) sekä 41 (Laukaaseen)? Molempien linjojen aikataulut löytyvät Linkki-aikatauluvihkosta. Linja 40 on ELY-keskuksen kilpailuttama linja ja linjaa 41 liikennöidään vielä toistaiseksi ylimenokauden sopimuksella.

Summa sumarum. Taitaa näiden kosmeettisten muutosten vaikutus jäädä vähäisiksi. Kilpailutuksen tavoite (matkamääräosuuden kasvattaminen 5% -> 7% vuoteen 2020 mennessä) jäänee sanahelinäksi. Tällaisella vaikeasti hahmoteltavalla sillisalaattilinjastolla on vaikeaa houkutella uusia asiakkaita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Kertalipun hintaa piti alentaa = ei toteutettu ja bussien pilaajaväritys tuo mieleen pikemminkin sadun "Keisarin uusista vaatteista".

----------


## citybus

Että sellaiset aikataulut. Olisivat edes siirtyneet tuosta ankeasta Koiviston Auton aikataulukaaviopohjasta uudempaan.

Mikäköhän olikaan aikanaan sen kalliin konsultin tekemän linjastosuunnitelman virka? Mikään ei näytä muuttuneen. Edes yöliikennettä ei Jyväskylän kokoisessa kaupungissa saatu aikaiseksi.

Sama sekasotku siis jatkuu kuin aiemminkin. Eikös Kuokkalastakin pitänyt alkaa päästä Vaajakoskelle, vai muistanko väärin? Eipähän tarvitse JL:n ainakaan liiaksi viilata uusia ajosarjoja.

----------


## NP

http://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/blogi/2/0/70212

Kannattaa lukea!

----------


## vesa.

> http://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/blogi/2/0/70212
> 
> Kannattaa lukea!


Kaakatus, jolla leimataan ison yrityksen kaikki kuljettajat, ei hyödytä ketään. Jos haluaa oikeasta ongelmatilanteesta asiallista palautetta antaa, niin eihän siinä muuta tapaa ole, kuin lähettää asianomaiselle yritykselle yksilöivät tiedot siitä, että mitä, missä ja milloin tapahtui.

Käsittämättömintä tuossa on se, että tuo blogikirjoitus on Jyväskylän seudun liikenteen webbisivulla. Eipä taida minkään muun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennewebbisivuilta löytyä kirjoitusta, jossa leimataan jonkin tietyn liikennöitsijän henkilökunta pääsääntöisesti ajo- ja asiakaspalvelutaidoiltaan puutteelliseksi sekä työnantaja asioista piittaamattomaksi. Ei käy kateeksi jyväskyläläisiä, jos tällaiset poliitikot ovat joukkoliikenneasioita sotkemassa.

----------


## tkp

> Käsittämättömintä tuossa on se, että tuo blogikirjoitus on Jyväskylän seudun liikenteen webbisivulla. Eipä taida minkään muun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennewebbisivuilta löytyä kirjoitusta, jossa leimataan jonkin tietyn liikennöitsijän henkilökunta pääsääntöisesti ajo- ja asiakaspalvelutaidoiltaan puutteelliseksi sekä työnantaja asioista piittaamattomaksi. Ei käy kateeksi jyväskyläläisiä, jos tällaiset poliitikot ovat joukkoliikenneasioita sotkemassa.


Ehkäpä jyväskylässä poliitikot elävät vielä ajassa jossa liikennöitsijä itse hoiti kaiken ja kaikki joukkoliikenteen ongelmat pystyi kaatamaan tämän niskaan. Nyt kun melkein kaikki onkin viranomaisen käsissä niin tästä kirjoituksesta voi todeta vain "ei kannata ampua omaan jalkaan". Ei kirjoitus ainakaan houkuttele lisää matkustajia. Vai lieneekö kirjoittajalla jotain henkilökohtaisesti operaattoria vastaan...

----------


## Multsun poika

Luin tuon blogikirjoituksen eikä siinä ollut kyse sen paremmin "kaakattamisesta" kuin "omaan jalkaan ampumisestakaan".

Hyvä että kissa nostettiin pöydälle, juuri tuollaisia poliitikkoja tarvitsemme. Puolueesta tai sukupuolesta riiippumatta.

Jos joku kokee palvelun ynseäksi, kokemus on taatusti aito. Eikä se häviä sillä, että leimaa kirjoittajan höhläksi ja epäpäteväksi.

Paljon parempi lähtökohta olisi myöntää huono käytös ja koittaa parantaa sitä.

Eivät kaikki matkustajat enkeleitä ole, mutta osalla nykäskylän kuljettajista ei kyllä ole palveluasenne kohdallaan. Suurella osalla kyllä on.

----------


## vesa.

> Paljon parempi lähtökohta olisi myöntää huono käytös ja koittaa parantaa sitä.


Niinkö? Mitä veikkaat, johtaisiko satoja kuljettajia työllistävässä yrityksessä hedelmällisiin lopputuloksiin se, jos työnantaja yleisesti ottaen kyseenalaistaisi henkilökunnan asiakaspalvelu- ja ajotaidot? Tuskinpa - varsinkin kun väite ei varmastikaan vastaisi todellisuutta. Isoissakin bussifirmoissa reklamaatiot hoidetaan yksilöllisinä tapauksina jo pelkästään siitä syystä, että asiakaspalvelu- tai ajotaitoja koskevat reklamaatiot pääsääntöisesti kasautuvat samoille kuljettajille. Ja vakavissa ongelmatapauksissahan jollain aikavälillä on edessä kaksi vaihtoehtoa - joko tapojen parantaminen pysyvästi tai työsuhteen päättyminen.

Tuossa blogikirjoituksessa luetellaan joitakin epäkohtia ja perään vihjaillaan, että Suomen suurin linja-autoyritys ei olisi kiinnostunut kuljettajiensa ajotavasta, polttoaineenkulutuksesta tai asiakaspalvelutaidoista. Melko kovia ovat vihjailujen sisällöt. Linja-autoala kun on hyvin työvoimavaltainen ala ja tuloksenteko on hyvin suurissa määrin kiinni henkilöistä ratin ja penkin välissä, joten melko absurdeja ovat nuo vihjailut siitä, ettei työnantajalla olisi kiinnostusta em. asioihin. Näitä asioita tuo blogikirjoittaja ei ilmeisesti ymmärrä.

----------


## Multsun poika

Asiakas on aina väärässä. Etenkin jos hän kehtaa kritisoida "palvelua".

Ei työnantajan tarvitse kaikkien ajajien käytöstä kyseenalaistaa. Riittää, että jokainen kuljettaja katsoo peiliin.

Näinkin tilanne paranee jo paljon

----------


## tkp

> Asiakas on aina väärässä. Etenkin jos hän kehtaa kritisoida "palvelua".


Asiakas on varmaankin ollut oikeassa, mutta paikka ja muoto tuoda kritiikki esille ovat vääriä. Kun kyseinen asiakas on mukana joukkoliikennejaostossa ja kannanotto on lisäksi liikenteen tilaajan nettisivuilla niin tämähän on suora kannanotto siihen että meidän palvelua on heikkoa, älkää käyttäkö sitä. Vai oletko nähnyt että Tampereella Jolin, tai pääkaupunkiseudulla HSL:n edustajat moittisivat omilla nettisivuillaan omia palveluitaan?

----------


## vesa.

> Asiakas on aina väärässä. Etenkin jos hän kehtaa kritisoida "palvelua".


Nytpä ei ollut kyse tavallisesta asiakkaasta, vaan joukkoliikenneasioiden päätöksenteossa mukana olevasta poliitikosta. Hänen pitäisi ehkä ottaa selvää asioista tai sitten kenties olla puuttumatta niihin.




> Ei työnantajan tarvitse kaikkien ajajien käytöstä kyseenalaistaa. Riittää, että jokainen kuljettaja katsoo peiliin.
> 
> Näinkin tilanne paranee jo paljon


Et ole varmaankaan alalla työskennellyt, ainakaan esimiespuolella? Minäpä valaisen: Asiakaspalvelun ongelmatapaukset eivät näe omassa käytöksessään juuri koskaan mitään ongelmaa. Peiliin katsomisella ei ole heidän käytökseen mitään vaikutusta. Herääminen todellisuuteen vaatii yleensä astetta rajumpia toimenpiteitä. Ongelmien ratkomisessa ei ole muuta tietä kuin case by case, eli tapaus kerrallaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kerropa Vesa vähän omista taustoistasi. Tuntuu, että tuo täysin harmiton blogiteksti on nyt osunut jotenkin todella arkaan paikkaan. Oletko sinä se kuljettaja, joka ei hymyile, ei vastaa, ei pysähdy pysäkeillä. Vai kenties hänen esimiehensä?

Luin tuon blogin enkä kyllä löytänyt siitä mitään mainintaa mistään bussifirmasta. Mitä firmaa tässä mielestäsi mustamaalataan?

----------


## tkp

> Luin tuon blogin enkä kyllä löytänyt siitä mitään mainintaa mistään bussifirmasta. Mitä firmaa tässä mielestäsi mustamaalataan?


"Seudullisen (Muurame, Laukaa, Jyväskylä) jokkoliikenteen sopimusvaihdoksen myötä suurin osa kuljettajista jatkoi Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:n palveluksessa vanhoina työntekijöinä. "

----------


## 339-DF

Kas, niinpä onkin. No, jos tuo liikenne on käytännössä yhden pelurin käsissä, niin sehän on sitten se ja sama, sanooko nimen ääneen vai ei. Jos mä kritisoin Helsingin ratikoita, niin sekin menee HKL:n piikkiin riippumatta siitä, mainitsenko liikennöitsijää vai en.

----------


## MrArakawa

Nousipa tässä kerran eräs HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen polkupyörän kanssa raitiovaunuun. Kuljettaja kuulutti ensin ystävällisesti toiminnan olevan kiellettyä, ja toisen kerran hiukan tiukempaan sävyyn kun mitään liikettä ei pyörän poistamiseksi tapahtunut. Tämän jälkeen johtokunnan jäsen siirtyi kuljettajan luokse valittamaan kohtalostaan ja pitkän odottelun jälkeen lopulta poistui vaunusta pyöränsä kanssa. Tällöin ajattelin, että näin paljon poliitikot jaksavat perehtyä edustamiinsa asioihin käytännön tasolla.

----------


## Piirka

Talviaikataulut astuvat voimaan 10.8., tosin koulupäivisin ajettavat vuorot aloittavat kulkemisen sekä Äänekoskelle/Laukaseen menevät linjat 40/41 siirtyvät talvikaudelle vasta sitä seuraavana päivänä koulujen alkaessa. Tulevana talvikaudella porskutellaan viime talvikauden tyyliin, lukuunottamatta muutamaa uudistusta:

jokunen vuosi sitten lakkautettu koulukyytilinja Halssila  Huhtaharjun koulu tekee paluun linjana 3Klinjan 7 päättäri siirtyi jo kesäaikataulukaudella Sarvivuorelta alas Säynätsalontielle Savivuoren th:aan. Nyt linjan Keljonkankaan reitti oikenee Sarvivuoren suuntaan Säynätsalontietä, paluu edelleen Sääksjärven ja Kaijanlammen kauttalinja 12 siirtyy kulkemaan Rasinrinteen kautta reittiä   Lohikoskentie  Seppäläntie  Palanderinkatu  Kangasvuorentie . Reittimuutos toteutetaan Palanderinkadun asukkaiden toiveestalinjoilla 15 ja  19 reitti muuttuu Kuokkalanpellossa:  Sulkulantie  Lampitie  Hämeenpohjantie ( Kuokkalantie  ). Linjalta 15 poistuu Kuokkalanpellon lenkki ja 19 ajaa oikaisten, kun molemmilta linjoila jäävät reittikadut Isokatu ja  Hämeenlahdentie poislinjoilla 16 ja 16M jää Haikantien lenkki Muuratsalossa pois (ajettiin vain ajosuunnassa keskusta  Muuratsalo)linja 21 ei enää poikkea Kinkomaan sairaalallakoulupäivisin ajettavalle linjalle 38 Ilmoniemeen tulee lisälähtöjä iltapäivisin
Waltti-kortti otettiin käyttöön Linkki-alueella kesäkuussa. Samalla Jyväskylän, Muuramen ja Laukaan alue jaettiin neljään vyöhykkeeseen:

A = entinen Jyväskylän "keskusta", johon liitettiin Ruokkeen alueB = pääosa Muuramesta sekä mm. Kuohu, Puuppola ja TiituspohjaC = Korpilahden pohjoisosa, Tikkakoski sekä Laukaan lounaisosa (mm. Vihtavuori, kirkonkylä ja Lievestuore)D = Korpilahden eteläosa sekä Laukaan koillisosa
Maksuvyöhykkeiden kertalippujen hinnat vastaavat sutakuinkin Matkahuollon taksoja, lukuunottamatta yhden vyöhykkeen lippuja, koska aikuisten kertamaksu laski 3,30 eurosta tasan 3 euroon! Kertalipuilla matkustettaessa vaihtoaikaa on 1-2 vyöhykkeen lipussa 60 min ja 3-4 vyöh. 120 min.  Aikuisten arvolippu kustantaa 30% halvemman hinnan ja uutuuksina on mm nuorisolippulajeja (17-24 v.) sekä senioreiden arvoliput (arkisin klo 9-14) alkaen 1,20 /matka. Waltti-kortin myöhästynyt käyttöönotto ei ole sujunut pilotointivaiheenkaan jälkeen ongelmitta. Lievestuoreen suunnan ELY-keskuksen kilpailuttamassa liikenteessä ei kaupungin Linkki-Waltti-kortit ole vältämättä kelvanneet ja vice versa ELY-keskuksen Waltti-kortit eivät ole kelvanneet Linkki-busseissa.

----------


## citybus

Pääkaupunkiseudulla hinnat nousevat, Jyväskylässä joukkoliikenteen taksoja lasketaan n. arvolipuissa 10,5 prosenttia ja kausilipuissa n. 7,5 prosenttia:

"*Kahden ja kolmen vyöhykkeen Linkki-matkat halpenevat 1.1.2017 alkaen Jyväskylässä, Laukaassa ja Muuramessa*

Paikallisliikenteen matkamäärät kasvoivat vuonna 2016 noin 11 prosenttia. Se on hieno juttu ja antaa joukkoliikenteen järjestäjälle pelivaraa palvelun kehittämiseen sekä lippuhintojen tarkistamiseen. Vuoden 2017 alussa astuu voimaan uusi Jyväskylän seudun joukkoliikenteen hinnasto. Siinä kahden ja kolmen vyöhykkeen arvo- sekä kausilippujen hintoja on laskettu kaikilta käyttäjäryhmiltä (lapset, nuoret/opiskelijat, aikuiset, seniorit).

Hintamuutokset eivät vaikuta yhden vyöhykkeen arvo- ja kausilippumatkojen hintoihin. Myös aikaisemmat kertamatkalippujen hinnat pysyvät voimassa kaikilla matkustusvyöhykkeillä. Enin osa Jyväskylän seudun linkkimatkoista (89 %) on toistaiseksi tehty yhdellä vyöhykkeellä, useamman vyöhykkeen matkustamisen osuus on jäänyt 11 prosenttiin. Nyt toteutettavien hinnanalennusten tarkoituksena on houkutella linkkimatkustajiksi myös niitä asukkaita, jotka asuvat Jyväskylän keskusta-aluetta etäämmällä."


http://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/uutinen/2/0/87916

----------


## tkp

Jyväskylä haluaa lipuntarkastajat busseihin

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9896625

----------


## kuukanko

Linjan 41 Jyväskylä - Laukaa kilpailutus on alkanut. Sopimuskausi on 04.06.2018 - 31.05.2025 + 3 vuoden optio. Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli ja kilpailun ratkaisuperusteena pelkkä hinta.

Linjalle tarvitaan kaksi matalalattiaista telibussia, joiden on oltava Euro6-päästötasoa ja oviltaan vähintään 1+2+1. Busseissa on oltava turvavyöt (vähintään lannevyö) kaikilla muilla istumapaikoilla paitsi klaffipenkeillä. Istumapaikkoja on oltava vähintään 49 ja kokonaispaikkamäärän on oltava vähintään 90 eli myös seisomapaikkoja pitää olla. Matalalattiaosuudella jokaisella penkkiparilla on oltava USB-pistoke. Kaluston keski-ikä ei saa ylittää 10:tä vuotta. Lisäksi liikennöitsijän käytössä on oltava vara-auto, joka on korkeintaan Euro4-päästötasoa ja täyttää kaikki muut kalustovaatimukset paitsi USB-pistokepakon.

Tarjoukset jätetään 7.12.2017 eli vähän ennen kuin HSL:n 42. kilpailu ratkaistaan (joka tapahtunee 12.12.).

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## Mikko121

> Linjan 41 Jyväskylä - Laukaa kilpailutus on alkanut.


Jyväskylä-Laukaa välinen liikenne toteutetaan ilmeisesti jatkossa siis siten, että linjat joiden päätepiste on Laukaassa on Jyväskylän seudun joukkoliikenteen sopimusliikennettä mitä tässä nyt kilpailutetaan ja liikenne joka jatkaa Laukaasta eteenpäin Suolahteen ja Äänekoskelle tulee olemaan ELY:n järjestämää liikennettä. Luulen, että Linjanumerona tulee molemmilla olemaan edelleen 41.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Erikoinen yhdistelmä, turvavyöt istuimilla ja lisäksi seisomapaikkoja. Nopeat elää pidempään.

----------


## Prompter

> Erikoinen yhdistelmä, turvavyöt istuimilla ja lisäksi seisomapaikkoja. Nopeat elää pidempään.


Kieltämättä erikoinen ratkaisu, koska bussia ei voi rekisteröityjen seisomapaikkojen kanssa edes katsastaa 100 km/h nopeudelle. Maksimikuorma seisojin tuollaisella autolla olisi 63 henkilöä... (49 + 0,3x49)

----------


## kuukanko

> Kieltämättä erikoinen ratkaisu, koska bussia ei voi rekisteröityjen seisomapaikkojen kanssa edes katsastaa 100 km/h nopeudelle.


Tosin onko Laukaan ja Jyväskylän välissä edes satasen rajoitusta missään kohtaa?

----------


## Mikko121

> Tosin onko Laukaan ja Jyväskylän välissä edes satasen rajoitusta missään kohtaa?


Ei ole ollut vuosiin. Kahdeksaakymppiä siinä nykyisin saa maksimissaan posotella.

Toivottavasti tuo turvavyöpakko aiheuttaisi myös sen, että liikennöitsijä hankkii hieman paremmat penkit kuin tavalliset katuripenkit.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toivottavasti tuo turvavyöpakko aiheuttaisi myös sen, että liikennöitsijä hankkii hieman paremmat penkit kuin tavalliset katuripenkit.


Tai sitten asentaa pelkkiä klaffeja, niin ei tarvitse ensimmäistäkään vyötä.  :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sinänsä vaan huvittavaa turvallisuusajattelua. Autossa on turvavyöt, jos istumapaikat riittää. Lopuista ei niin väliä. Tiedä sitten, onko kulkijoita edes kaikille istumapaikoille.

----------


## Eppu

Sinänsä erikoista että kohteeseen vaaditaan vain 2 autoa joilla saadaan aikaiseksi tunnin vuoroväli. Olisin odottanut jotain enemmän. Liekö sitten Laukaalta eteenpäin menevä liikenne on kuitenkin riittävää täydentämään ko. suunnan palvelutasoa...

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouspyyntöä on korjattu, tärkeimpänä muutoksena turvavyövaatimuksen poistaminen. Korjausilmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjan 41 Jyväskylä - Laukaa kilpailutus on alkanut. Sopimuskausi on 04.06.2018 - 31.05.2025 + 3 vuoden optio. Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli ja kilpailun ratkaisuperusteena pelkkä hinta.


Koiviston Auto -konserni teki eilen hattutempun ja voitti liikennettä kolmessa eri kaupungissa. Aikamoinen Suomen ennätys! Tämä kilpailutus meni siis Jyväskylän Liikenteelle. Ratkaisu

Eilen ratkenneessa HSL-kilpailutuksessa HelB ei voittanut liikennettä lainkaan 1522 - 1534 -sarjan busseilleen, joista osa vapautuu niiltä linjoilta millä alkaa ensi kesänä uusi sopimus. Saas nähdä viekö KA niitä tuonne Laukaan liikenteeseen vai tuleeko sinne ihan uusia. Vara-auto ainakin voisi tulla HelB:ltä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Koiviston Auto -konserni teki eilen hattutempun ja voitti liikennettä kolmessa eri kaupungissa. Aikamoinen Suomen ennätys! Tämä kilpailutus meni siis Jyväskylän Liikenteelle. Ratkaisu
> 
> Eilen ratkenneessa HSL-kilpailutuksessa HelB ei voittanut liikennettä lainkaan 1522 - 1534 -sarjan busseilleen, joista osa vapautuu niiltä linjoilta millä alkaa ensi kesänä uusi sopimus. Saas nähdä viekö KA niitä tuonne Laukaan liikenteeseen vai tuleeko sinne ihan uusia. Vara-auto ainakin voisi tulla HelB:ltä.


Varmasti olisi mainioita autoja mille tahansa linjalle Jyväskylään. Tulee nyt kuitenkin mieleen haluaisiko Helb korvata noilla jotain iäkkäämpiä teliautojaan jotka liikkuvat jonkun muun sopimuksen alla ja lahjoittaa sitten maakuntiin jotain Scaloja tai Volvoja. 

Mitä sitten ihan tuohon 41:n kalustoon tulee niin sen määrän tullee ratkaisemaan myöhemmin kilpailutettava Jkl-Laukaa-Äänekoski väli joka kilpailutetaan ELY:n taholta. Luultavasti Jyväskylän liikenne jos tuonkin voittaa tulee hankkimaan tähänkin kilpailuun vastaavia autoja Linkki-värityksissä jos vain yhteinen kierto on mitenkään mahdollista.

----------


## Piirka

Talven aikatauluihin tuli muutoksia

 1 / 2 reitti muuttui osuudella keskusta  Keskussairaala  Kortemäki "takaisin vanhalle" reitille Rautpohjankadulle. Linjapari siirtyi vuosi sitten kulkemaan Keskussairaalantielle suorempaa reittiä Vapaudenkadun / Hannikaisenkadun kautta 18 / 18K Kortepohja  keskusta  Ristikivi / Nenäinniemi, lisää vuoroja ma-la liikenteeseen 20 Kuokkalan keskusta  Pupuhuhta, ma-la -liikenne jatkuu 2 tuntia myöhempään ja aloitettiin sunnuntailiikenne (klo 12-16) 21 Muuramen päättäri siirtyi Jaakkolasta Muuramen keskustaan 25 Kaakkolampi  Palokka ma-pe 20 min vuorovälistä siirtyminen 30 min vuoroväliin myöhentyi klo 18:sta klo 21:een. Sunnuntai-aamujen pistot Kortemäkeen poistuivat. Poistuma korvaantui ajamalla linja 1 sunnuntaiaamuisin Kortemäkeen / -stä 27 Mustalampi  Heikkilä, kaikki la-su -lähdöt keskustasta Heikkilään aikaistuivat 5 minuutilla 36 Jyväskylä  Tikkakoski reitti muuttui kulkemaan Tourulan ja Sepän kauppakeskuksen kautta. Kaikki vuorot tekevät piston Heinälammelle. Vanha reitti kulki Kauppatorin, Rajakadun ja Tyyppäläntien / Lohikoskentien kautta 37 keskusta  Palokankeskus  Nuutti  Ruoke  keskusta, rengaslinjan viimeinen lähtö (ma-pe, ei liikennettä la-su) myöhentyi tunnilla (klo 17.05)

Hankasalmen suunnan linjoilla ei Walttikortti ole enää kelvannut kesäkuun alkupuolesta alkaen. Olisiko näin käynyt myös Jyväskylä  nelostie  Äänekoski linjalle 40? Linjaa ei enää löydy Linkki-aikataulukoista.

----------


## JT

> Linjan 41 Jyväskylä - Laukaa kilpailutus on alkanut. Sopimuskausi on 04.06.2018 - 31.05.2025 + 3 vuoden optio. Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli ja kilpailun ratkaisuperusteena pelkkä hinta.
> 
> Linjalle tarvitaan kaksi matalalattiaista telibussia, joiden on oltava Euro6-päästötasoa ja oviltaan vähintään 1+2+1. Busseissa on oltava turvavyöt (vähintään lannevyö) kaikilla muilla istumapaikoilla paitsi klaffipenkeillä. Istumapaikkoja on oltava vähintään 49 ja kokonaispaikkamäärän on oltava vähintään 90 eli myös seisomapaikkoja pitää olla. Matalalattiaosuudella jokaisella penkkiparilla on oltava USB-pistoke. Kaluston keski-ikä ei saa ylittää 10:tä vuotta. Lisäksi liikennöitsijän käytössä on oltava vara-auto, joka on korkeintaan Euro4-päästötasoa ja täyttää kaikki muut kalustovaatimukset paitsi USB-pistokepakon.


Millähän kalustolla tätä Laukaan liikennettä on nyt operoitu?

----------


## Mavi

> Millähän kalustolla tätä Laukaan liikennettä on nyt operoitu?


Yleensä linjalla ovat Citywidet 530 ja 531, joskus joku muu Citywide. Arkiaamuisin ruuhkavuorossa näyttäisi olevan Volvo 8700LE teli.

----------


## JT

> Yleensä linjalla ovat Citywidet 530 ja 531, joskus joku muu Citywide. Arkiaamuisin ruuhkavuorossa näyttäisi olevan Volvo 8700LE teli.


Aijaa, onko näissä nyt sitten tarjouspyynnön mukaiset turvavyöt jne?

----------


## kuukanko

> Aijaa, onko näissä nyt sitten tarjouspyynnön mukaiset turvavyöt jne?


Turvavyövaatimus poistettiin korjausilmoituksessa, joten ainoa vaatimus mitä nuo Citywidet eivät täyttäneet valmiiksi on USB-latauspistokkeet.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän joukkoliikennejaostolle esitetään kilpailutuksen käynnistämistä kohteessa 5 pitäen sisällään 4:n auton liikenteen linjoille 5 ja 5K ajalle 3.6.2019-31.5.2025+neljän vuoden optio. Voittaja valittaisiin vielä tämän vuoden puolella. Kilpailussa vaaditaan uusia 2-akselisia Biokaasubusseja! Jyväskylässähän on kovasti tutkittu mahdollisuuksia käyttää vaihtoehtoisia polttoaineita joukkoliikenteessä.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 5 kilpailutus alkoi eilen. Sopimuskausi on vähän pidentynyt kaavaillusta ja on nyt 3.6.2019 - 6.6.2027 + 2 vuoden optio. Kalustovaatimuksena on neljä 2-akselista Euro6-biokaasubussia. Vara-autojen on täytettävä Euro6-vaatimus, mutta niiden käyttövoimaa ei ole rajoitettu.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 5 kilpailuun tuli vain 2 tarjousta, Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:ltä ja Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy:ltä. Näistä jälkimmäisen tarjous oli halvempi, joten se voitti.

----------


## Mikko121

> Kohteen 5 kilpailuun tuli vain 2 tarjousta, Jyväskylän Liikenne Oy:ltä ja Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy:ltä. Näistä jälkimmäisen tarjous oli halvempi, joten se voitti.


Saapa nähdä kuinka Tilausajot Mennään bussilla Oy pärjäilee tällaisessa liikenteessä. Kyseinen firmahan liikennöi aiemmin linjaa 13 kun se oli vielä Elyn kilpailuttama. Tuolloin liikenteen hoidossa oli aikalailla ongelmia lähinnä sekä kaluston, että ajamattomien lähtöjen vuoksi. Saa nähdä millaista kalustoa linjalle nyt tulee. Tällaisen pienen firman haaste on varmasti se että riittääkö yksi vara-auto. Kuinka toimia jos kaksi linjan vakiautoa ei ole ajokunnossa. Ei ole varmaan kovin edullista pitää kokoajan valmiudessa yhtä, jopa kahta autoa jotka tarvitsee kuitenkin olla vaaditussa värityksessä ja myös vähintään euro6:a.

----------


## Eppu

> Saapa nähdä kuinka Tilausajot Mennään bussilla Oy pärjäilee tällaisessa liikenteessä. Kyseinen firmahan liikennöi aiemmin linjaa 13 kun se oli vielä Elyn kilpailuttama. Tuolloin liikenteen hoidossa oli aikalailla ongelmia lähinnä sekä kaluston, että ajamattomien lähtöjen vuoksi. Saa nähdä millaista kalustoa linjalle nyt tulee. Tällaisen pienen firman haaste on varmasti se että riittääkö yksi vara-auto. Kuinka toimia jos kaksi linjan vakiautoa ei ole ajokunnossa. Ei ole varmaan kovin edullista pitää kokoajan valmiudessa yhtä, jopa kahta autoa jotka tarvitsee kuitenkin olla vaaditussa värityksessä ja myös vähintään euro6:a.


Sanoisin että hankkivat autot leasing-sopimuksella. Kun tuotantoa on ainakin 8 vuotta ja mahdolliset optiot päälle niin kai se niin onnistuu. Sinänsä voisi veikata että paljoa ei tuosta voittoa jää käteen jos on halvalla tarjottu kun käytännössä kaikki autot, vähintään 5kpl on oltava uusia. Käytettyjä euro kutosia kun ei välttämättä ole ihan helppoa saada vara-autoiksi. Tietysti jokin jälkikäsittely on mahdollinen vaihtoehto jotta siihen päästään. Ja kun on kaasubusseista kyse, kannattaisi ehkäpä varmistella kahdella vara-autolla.

En tiedä mitä oikein tältä odottaisi mutta jos selviytyvät urakasta siihen hintaan kun tarjosivat niin nostan hattua. Toisaalta voihan se olla niinkin että arvioivat jyväskylän liikenteellä tilanteen väärin jos uskoivat ettei kilpailijoita ole, nostivat hieman hintaa ja sitten kilpailija yllättikin.

----------


## tkp

> Saapa nähdä kuinka Tilausajot Mennään bussilla Oy pärjäilee tällaisessa liikenteessä. Kyseinen firmahan liikennöi aiemmin linjaa 13 kun se oli vielä Elyn kilpailuttama. Tuolloin liikenteen hoidossa oli aikalailla ongelmia lähinnä sekä kaluston, että ajamattomien lähtöjen vuoksi. Saa nähdä millaista kalustoa linjalle nyt tulee. Tällaisen pienen firman haaste on varmasti se että riittääkö yksi vara-auto. Kuinka toimia jos kaksi linjan vakiautoa ei ole ajokunnossa. Ei ole varmaan kovin edullista pitää kokoajan valmiudessa yhtä, jopa kahta autoa jotka tarvitsee kuitenkin olla vaaditussa värityksessä ja myös vähintään euro6:a.


Elyn kilpailuissa ei taida tulla erikseen mitään sanktoita esimerkiksi ajamatta jättämisestä. Jää vain liikennöintikorvaukset saamatta. Kaupunkiliikenteessä sen sijaan jokainen rike maksaa rahaa liikennöitsijälle sakkona. En nyt Jyväskylän sanktioita muista mutta lienevät aikalailla samanlaiset kun muuallakin Suomessa, eli tiukat. Toivottavasti Mennään bussilla petraa toimintaansa ettei käy niin että maksavat kaupungille enemmän kuin sieltä saavat...

----------


## Mikko121

Kaksi päivää on nyt Mennään bussilla ajellut Jyväskylän vitos-linjaa ja hieman vihkoon on mennyt aloitus. Linjalla on esiintynyt valkoinen Sprintteri ilman linjakilpiä. Tilaajalla oli tiedossa, että liikenne joudutaan aloittamaan varakalustolla, mutta pikkubussin käytöstä ei ollut sovittu tai tietoa. Vara-autonahan piti olla euro 6 dieselbussi. Jatkosta käydään nyt neuvotteluita, kuinka kesäaika hoituu ennenkuin linjalle tarkoitetut biokaasubussit toimitetaan.

----------


## Mavi

Firmalla ei näköjään ole ollut aikomustakaan hankkia kesäajalle tilaajan vaatimaa kalustoa, aikaa olisi kuitenkin ollut puoli vuotta. Irtoaisiko naapurilta (JL) yksi Citea lainaan?

----------


## tkp

Tilaajakin on kommentoinut tilannetta https://www.facebook.com/linkkijyvas...e=3&permPage=1

Nyt tietysti herää kysymys että laittaako tilaaja sanktiot maksuun mitä tulee esim. vääränlaisista linjakilvistä... Käsittääkseni Jyväskylässä on aikalailla samat sanktiot rikkomuksista kuin muuallakin maassa, esimerkiksi Tampereella.

----------


## Hyvin

https://www.facebook.com/46788509000...3601/?sfnsn=mo

Hyvällä mallilla näkyy olevan. Viileyttä piisaa ehkä paremminkin kuin isommissa autoissa ;-)

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy on saanut 8.7.19 vihdoin linjan 5 ajoon ensimmäisen biokaasuautonsa, joka kulkee järjestysnumerolla #52.
Auto on ensimmäinen Scania Citywide LE Suburban Jyväskylässä, ja niin ikään ensimmäinen biokaasuauto Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteessä.


Kuvia löytyy tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy on saanut 8.7.19 vihdoin linjan 5 ajoon ensimmäisen biokaasuautonsa, joka kulkee järjestysnumerolla #52.
> Auto on ensimmäinen Scania Citywide LE Suburban Jyväskylässä, ja niin ikään ensimmäinen biokaasuauto Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteessä.


Tästä aiheesta on nyt *YLEN uutinen*. Siinä kerrotaan päästöttömästä joukkoliikenteestä laajemminkin kuin vain Jyväskylän osalta.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Tilausajot Mennään Bussilla Oy on saanut 8.7.19 vihdoin linjan 5 ajoon ensimmäisen biokaasuautonsa, joka kulkee järjestysnumerolla #52.
> Auto on ensimmäinen Scania Citywide LE Suburban Jyväskylässä, ja niin ikään ensimmäinen biokaasuauto Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteessä.
> 
> 
> Kuvia löytyy tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/


Samaisella viikolla oli saapunut firman toinen uusi tulokas, järjestysnumerolla #51 joka on identtinen sisarensa numero #52 kanssa. 

Toisesta tulokkaasta lisätty kuvia sisältä ja päältä samaiseen linkkiin mikä ylhäällä.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylässäkin käynnistellään uutta kilpailukierrosta. Vuorossa on kohde 4 pitäen sisällään linjat 7, 13, 16, 16M, 21, ja 21M. Sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020-31.5.2024 ja siihen päälle optiovuosia 2+2 vuotta. Kalustovaatimuksena 11 euro6 autoa joista 4 pitää olla teliä. Käyttövoimaksi kelpaavat biodiesel, biokaasu ja sähkö. Keski-ikä kalustolla saa olla maksimissaan 8 vuotta.

Aiheesta voi lukea http://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/uutinen/2/0/102900

Samasta osoitteesta löytyy myös tulevaisuuden suunnitelmia Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen osalta.

----------


## vienonen

Jyväskylän Liikenteelle näyttää tulleen uusi VDL numerolle 562 rekisteri  GNP-102.Ajanut tällä viikolla linjaa 27. Onkohan noita tullut useampiakin?

----------


## KriZuu

> Jyväskylän Liikenteelle näyttää tulleen uusi VDL numerolle 562 rekisteri  GNP-102.Ajanut tällä viikolla linjaa 27. Onkohan noita tullut useampiakin?


Kolme uutta Citea LLE-120:ta tuli numeroille 561, 562 ja 563. Rekisterinumerot ovat GNP-101...103.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jyväskylässäkin käynnistellään uutta kilpailukierrosta. Vuorossa on kohde 4 pitäen sisällään linjat 7, 13, 16, 16M, 21, ja 21M. Sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020-31.5.2024 ja siihen päälle optiovuosia 2+2 vuotta. Kalustovaatimuksena 11 euro6 autoa joista 4 pitää olla teliä. Käyttövoimaksi kelpaavat biodiesel, biokaasu ja sähkö. Keski-ikä kalustolla saa olla maksimissaan 8 vuotta.


Kilpailukierros lähti tänään käyntiin. Kaluston määrä kohteessa on noussut 12:een. Jokaisen bussin on oltava vuosimallia 2014 tai uudempi. Vara-autot saavat olla Euro4-päästötasoa ja niiden maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta.

Ratkaisuperusteena on pelkkä hinta.

----------


## Mikko121

Mennään bussilla oy:n kalustoon vaikuttaisi siirtyneen OuBusilta auto nro 16 eli Volvo 8900le VMZ-195. Kyseessä siis se Volvon esittelyauto joka useammalla liikennöitsijällä kokeilussa kävi ennen OuBussia. Se ajeli tänään vastaan kokovalkoisena, mutta linjakilvissään luki tuo Mennään bussilla.

----------


## jorkki

Jyväskylän liikenne voitti tuon kilpailutuksen molemmat osat,päätös löytyy kaupungin viranhaltia päätöksistä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Jyväskylän liikenne voitti tuon kilpailutuksen molemmat osat,päätös löytyy kaupungin viranhaltia päätöksistä.


Ja se toinen osa oli Rutalahti-Korpilahti koululaisliikennettä joka ei taida kuulua tähän linkki-toiminnan alle, mikä sinänsä on minusta outoa. 

Kuukanko mainitsi aiemmin, että kalustomääräksi olisi muuttunut 12 autoa, mutta tuo olikin virhe alkuperäisessä tarjouspyynnössä ja autoja tarvitaan se aiemmassa uutisessa mainittu 11 kpl. 

Kilpailuun otti noiden linkki-linjojen osalta osaa myös Länsilinjat, Savonlinja, Soisalon liikenne sekä Tilausajot mennään bussilla. Tuohon koululinjaan otti osaa muiden mainittujen lisäksi myös Anssin tilausliikenne. Savonlinja ei osallistunut tähän

----------


## ripperi

Onko tietoa minkälaista kalustoa JyLi on tarjonnut?

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu oli puhdas hintakilpailu, joten kalustoa ei tarvinnut tarjota.

----------


## citybus

https://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/uutinen/...ttikyselyyn-35

Jyväskylään suunnitellaan uutta linjastoa, joka otettaisiin käyttöön vuosina 2023-2024. Nyt voi käydä osallistumassa nettikyselyyn.

Käsitin tuon informaation perusteella, että uusi linjasto perustuisi pariin runkolinjaan (superlinkki), josta tietoa alla olevasta linkistä.

https://linkki.jyvaskyla.fi/sites/de...uteen_2030.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

Citybusin linkittämä pdf kertoo myös sen, että havainnekuvissa kovasti käytetään peilikuvia pohjana. Ainakin jo toisen kerran näemme Vanhool Exqui.Cityn peilikuvan edustamassa modernia bussia. Selvityksen sivulla 10 kuvassa 11 esiintyy Skånetrafikenin tuplanivelbussi peilikuvana, jossa sitten kaikki muut tekstit paitsi "Linkki" näkyvät peilikuvina.

----------


## Eppu

Aika hullua kyllä investoida tällaiseen Superlinkkiin tuollaisella tuplanivelkalustolla, jos niin päätetään siis tehdä. Nuo ehdotetut runkolinjat voisivat kyllä ollakin ihan hyviä, mutta Jyväskylän kokoisessa kaupungissa telibussit riittävät kyllä mainiosti jatkossakin. Mielummin sitten tiheämpi vuoroväli telibusseilla, jopa 8 vuoroa tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan jos halutaan kunnolla panostaa.

Sikäli hyvä asia kun linjasto uudistetaan, koska Jyväskylässä on edelleen näitä sekoittavia "rönsy"linjoja kirjainvariaatioineen.

----------


## Mikko121

> Aika hullua kyllä investoida tällaiseen Superlinkkiin tuollaisella tuplanivelkalustolla, jos niin päätetään siis tehdä. Nuo ehdotetut runkolinjat voisivat kyllä ollakin ihan hyviä, mutta Jyväskylän kokoisessa kaupungissa telibussit riittävät kyllä mainiosti jatkossakin. Mielummin sitten tiheämpi vuoroväli telibusseilla, jopa 8 vuoroa tunnissa ruuhka-aikaan jos halutaan kunnolla panostaa.
> 
> Sikäli hyvä asia kun linjasto uudistetaan, koska Jyväskylässä on edelleen näitä sekoittavia "rönsy"linjoja kirjainvariaatioineen.


Minä olen jäänyt siihen käsitykseen jo aiempien päätösten jälkeen, että mitään tuplaniveliä ei ole tulossa ja tuo "Superlinkki" nimitys ei viittaisi tuollaiseen jättibussiin. Tuo tuplanivel oli käsittääkseni enemmänkin vaihtoehto B:n BRT mitä Jyväskylässä ei nyt olla puuhaamassa ainakaan toistaiseksi.

Superlinkin reitti tulee olemaan Kangaslampi-Seppälä-Keskusta-Keskussairaala-Keltinmäki, ja sitä tultaisiin liikennöimään jopa viiden minuutin välein ruuhkaisimpina aikoina. Kahden muun runkolinjan reitit olisivat Vaajakoski-Keskusta-Laajavuori ja Kuokkala-Keskusta-Palokka/Keski-Palokka. Citylinkki ajaisi väliä Matkakeskus-Keskussairaala ja korvaisi Keskusta-Keskussairaala-välillä jatkossa kaikki ne linjat joiden reitti nykyään päättyy keskussairaalalle.

Itsekin odotan kyllä linjastouudistusta, sillä nykyinen linjastohan pohjautuu pitkälti Jyväskylän liikenteen itse suunnittelemaan linjastoon. Vuoden 2014 kilpailutushan ei tuonut parannusta tähän sillä konsulttitoimisto vain kopioi tuolloin vanhat reitit ja aikataulut. Perustavimmat ongelmat Jyväskylän linjastossa ja aikatauluissa on toistaiseksi pääosin ollut se että se pohjautuu vain koululaisten kuljettamiseen. Työmatkaaminen on tehty monesta kaupunginosasta niin hitaaksi tai väärin aikataulutetuksi, että ihmiset menevät mieluummin omalla autolla tai pyörällä. Myös osa kaupunginosista, kuten myös Laukaan ja Muuramen osista on jätetty reittipohjaisen tai ELY:n kilpailuttaman liikenteen palveltavaksi jolloinka joukkoliikenteen taso on lähinnä olematon tai muutoin kelvoton.

----------


## citybus

> Itsekin odotan kyllä linjastouudistusta, sillä nykyinen linjastohan pohjautuu pitkälti Jyväskylän liikenteen itse suunnittelemaan linjastoon. Vuoden 2014 kilpailutushan ei tuonut parannusta tähän sillä konsulttitoimisto vain kopioi tuolloin vanhat reitit ja aikataulut. Perustavimmat ongelmat Jyväskylän linjastossa ja aikatauluissa on toistaiseksi pääosin ollut se että se pohjautuu vain koululaisten kuljettamiseen. Työmatkaaminen on tehty monesta kaupunginosasta niin hitaaksi tai väärin aikataulutetuksi, että ihmiset menevät mieluummin omalla autolla tai pyörällä. Myös osa kaupunginosista, kuten myös Laukaan ja Muuramen osista on jätetty reittipohjaisen tai ELY:n kilpailuttaman liikenteen palveltavaksi jolloinka joukkoliikenteen taso on lähinnä olematon tai muutoin kelvoton.


Minä aikanaan ihmettelin, että mistä sille konsulttitoimistolle maksettiin. Näitä Y1-Y2-viritelmiä jäi edelleen aivan liikaa, ja kaikkien linjojen täytyy näemmä kulkea Vapaudenkadun kautta, vaikka työpaikkoja ja työmatkatarpeita on muuallekin, ja Jyväskylän kokoisella alueella nämä matkat hoituvat henkilöautolla neljäsosassa siitä ajasta, mitä matkaan kuluu julkisilla.

Jyväskylän ympäristön seutuliikenne jätettiin kyllä joukkoliikennelain voimaantulon jälkeen surkealle tolalle. Ympäristökuntien (Laukaata lukuunottamatta), kuten Jämsän tai Äänekosken, jotka ovat kuitenkin sinänsä merkittäviä asuinkohteita Jyväskylän työssäkäyntialueen kannalta, liikenne on epämääräistä, reiteiltään ja lipputuotteiltaan sekavaa ja puutteellista. Aikanaan esimerkiksi Äänekosken-Suolahden suuntaan ajettiin säännöllisin vuorovälein yöhön asti, nyttemmin tilanne näyttää olevan kymmenkunta vuoroa päivässä. ELY-keskus on myös luopunut Äänekosken sisäisestä julkisesta liikenteestä (jota aikanaan hoiti Tourusen Linjat Oy), Jämsä-Kaipola-Jämsänkoski -väli sentään vielä sinnittelee.

Jyväskylä-Laukaa-Suolahti-Äänekoski -junayhteyttä yritettiin saada pilottihankkeeseen huonolla menestyksellä. Olemassa olevaa sähköistettyä kiskotustahan on Jämsästä Äänekoskelle, liikennepaikat vain puuttuvat.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteen 3 uuden sopimuksen kilpailuttaminen on alkanut.

Kohteessa on linjat 1, 1 M, 2, 2 M, 4, 19 ja 42. Sopimuskausi on 7.6.2021 - 2.6.2024 + 3 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.

Kalustona on 11 2-akselista ja 2 3-akselista + 2 vara-autoa. Varsinaisesta kalustosta vähintään 8:n tulee olla Euro6-päästöluokkaa, loppujen sekä vara-autojen on oltava vähintään Euro5. Käyttövoimana hyväksytään vain uusiutuva diesel, biokaasu tai sähkö. Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 10 vuotta. En löytänyt, että kalustolla olisi lainkaan maksimi-ikävaatimusta.

Vertailuperusteena on halvin hinta. Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 7.12.2020.

----------


## Mikko121

> Kohteen 3 uuden sopimuksen kilpailuttaminen on alkanut.
> 
> Kohteessa on linjat 1, 1 M, 2, 2 M, 4, 19 ja 42. Sopimuskausi on 7.6.2021 - 2.6.2024 + 3 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.
> 
> Kalustona on 11 2-akselista ja 2 3-akselista + 2 vara-autoa. Varsinaisesta kalustosta vähintään 8:n tulee olla Euro6-päästöluokkaa, loppujen sekä vara-autojen on oltava vähintään Euro5. Käyttövoimana hyväksytään vain uusiutuva diesel, biokaasu tai sähkö. Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 10 vuotta. En löytänyt, että kalustolla olisi lainkaan maksimi-ikävaatimusta.
> 
> Vertailuperusteena on halvin hinta. Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 7.12.2020.


Teliautojen määrä tässä kohteessa on tippunut neljästä kahteen. Ei sillä että Jyväskylän liikenne olisi käyttänyt aiemmin kahtakaan teliautoa näillä linjoilla. Vaajakosken liikenne on hoidettu pääosin VDL:llä ja hoidettaneen jatkossakin jos JyLi kilpailun voittaa. Nuo pienet Vetelät ovat vain auttamatta liian pieniä ainakin ruuhka-aikaan. Ainakin linjat 1,2 ja 2M pitäisi olla täysin teli-kalustolla hoidettavia. 

Muutama muu seikka Jyväskylän joukkoliikenteestä: Korona-aika on pistänyt budjetin pieleen ja ihmisille on annettu mahdollisuus äänestää kuinka rahatilannetta voisi korjata. Vaihtoehtoina on liikenteen karsiminen ja hintojen nosto jopa 20%:lla. Liikenteen karsiminen on kyllä peloittava asia sillä joukkoliikenteen taso ei Jyväskylässä nykyäänkään päätä huimaa ja toisaalta taas lipunhinnan nosto saattaa ajaa ihmiset vain pois joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä.

Myös runkolinjauudistus on mennyt uusiin puihin: Viimeisin malli minkä olen nähnyt ei ole mikään uudistus vaan linjat ja reitit ovat pysymässä aivan samoina, mutta kulkuväliä tihennetään ja ainakin linjaa 27 ollaan lyhentämässä. Jotenkin tuntuu että täällä on ainakin toistaiseksi luovutettu sen suhteen että linjasto saataisiin toimivaksi. Itsekin olen joutunut hieman vastoin periaatteitani siirtymään työmatkoilla henkilöauton käyttöön johtuen vain siitä ettei joukkoliikenne pysty mitenkään kilpailemaan yksityisautoilun kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Teliautojen määrä tässä kohteessa on tippunut neljästä kahteen.


Onkohan ennen hankintaa käyty sen verran markkinavuoropuhelua, että Jyväskylän Liikenne on kertonut että kaksi heidän teliä alkaa olla jo iäkkäitä (2007-malliset 438 ja 448), joten halpaa tarjousta varten telien määrää pitäisi pudottaa kahdella...

----------


## Mikko121

> Onkohan ennen hankintaa käyty sen verran markkinavuoropuhelua, että Jyväskylän Liikenne on kertonut että kaksi heidän teliä alkaa olla jo iäkkäitä (2007-malliset 438 ja 448), joten halpaa tarjousta varten telien määrää pitäisi pudottaa kahdella...


En tiedä.. mutta kokonaisuudessaan vaatimuksia kun katsoo niin tulee mieleen että kyllä JyLin nykykalustolle tämä kilpailu on laadittu.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mikäköhän on Kabussien, 06-mallisten Scalojen, sekä Norjasta tuotujen Volvojen kohtalo?

----------


## Mikko121

> Mikäköhän on Kabussien, 06-mallisten Scalojen, sekä Norjasta tuotujen Volvojen kohtalo?


No Kabusseissa ei ole ilmastointia, eikä ne ikänsä puolesta kelpaa muihinkaan sopimuksiin sitten ensi vuoden kuluessa. Osalla norjalaisista taitaa olla sama kohtalo sillä käsittääkseni niissäkään ei ole kylmäkonetta (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä). Kolme 06 Scalaa on 15 vuotiaita vuoden alussa joten ne kelpaisivat vasta sitten jos ja kun tämä viimeinen kilpailu menee JyLille eli ensi kesänä.

Mainittakoon myös että Koskilinjoilta on muuttanut Jyväskylään scala CHL-495 numerolle 429. Huhujen mukaan myös CHL-494 on muuttanut tänne.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kolme 06 Scalaa on 15 vuotiaita vuoden alussa joten ne kelpaisivat vasta sitten jos ja kun tämä viimeinen kilpailu menee JyLille eli ensi kesänä.


Ne eivät kelpaa kuitenkaan tähän tuoreimpaan kilpailuun päästötasonsa vuoksi. Tosin eiköhän ne tarvita takaisin HSL-liikenteeseen syysliikenteen 2021 alusta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ne eivät kelpaa kuitenkaan tähän tuoreimpaan kilpailuun päästötasonsa vuoksi. Tosin eiköhän ne tarvita takaisin HSL-liikenteeseen syysliikenteen 2021 alusta.


Entäpä jos Helbille palautetaankin vähän uudempia Scaloja (esim. sarjasta 908-915 tai 1125-1130)?

----------


## Mikko121

> Entäpä jos Helbille palautetaankin vähän uudempia Scaloja (esim. sarjasta 908-915 tai 1125-1130)?


Minä luulen että niille on enemmän käyttöä maakunnissa. Eikös noita vanhempia ole roudattu helsinkiin enemmän väliaikaiskalustoksi?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Minä luulen että niille on enemmän käyttöä maakunnissa. Eikös noita vanhempia ole roudattu helsinkiin enemmän väliaikaiskalustoksi?


Voi olla, mut en usko että niitä enää palautetaan sen jälkeen noihin Koiviston Auton muihin paikkakuntiin korkean iän takia. Eiköhän niillä ajeta Helbillä loppu-ikänsä, kunnes ikäraja tulee vastaan ja autot menee suoraan poistoon.

----------


## volvojees

> Entäpä jos Helbille palautetaankin vähän uudempia Scaloja (esim. sarjasta 908-915 tai 1125-1130)?


 Miksi HelB/KA niin tekisi? Ne 06-malliset mitä täällä on harvemmin linjalla, niin ei taida olla mitään kauheaa kalustopulaa täällä, saati tarvetta kyseisille busseille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kohteen 3 uuden sopimuksen kilpailuttaminen on alkanut.


Länsilinjat voitti Jyväskylässäkin: https://julkinen.jkl.fi:8082/ktwebbi...&docid=1391375

----------


## Eppu

> Länsilinjat voitti Jyväskylässäkin: https://julkinen.jkl.fi:8082/ktwebbi...&docid=1391375


Sikäli tämä on fiksu juttu että Länskärillä on uudehkoja teliautoja joita vapautuu kangasalan/lempäälän sopimuksesta. Toki varmasti 8700-telitkin (vm 2010-11) on vielä käyttökelpoisia vara-autoja.

----------


## Ivecomies

Montako autoa Jyliltä sitten poistuu?

----------


## Star 701

> Montako autoa Jyliltä sitten poistuu?


Nythän olis mahdollisuus pistää vanhemmasta päästä autoja poistoon, ajossa vielä isohko nippu 2006 mallisia Kabuseja ja entisiä Norjan Volvoja, ne todennäköisemmin varmasti lähtöliipaisimella kun ikänsä puolesta eivät taida kelvata kohta.

----------


## Mikko121

> Nythän olis mahdollisuus pistää vanhemmasta päästä autoja poistoon, ajossa vielä isohko nippu 2006 mallisia Kabuseja ja entisiä Norjan Volvoja, ne todennäköisemmin varmasti lähtöliipaisimella kun ikänsä puolesta eivät taida kelvata kohta.


Veikkaisimpa että ensi vuoden aikana poistuvat kaikki 2006 rekisteröidyt autot sekä ne kaksi 2007-mallista telivolvoa. Ja vaikka tässä paketissa menikin n. 15 auton ajot niin kalustoa pitänee hieman hankkia tilallekin sillä noita ikääntyviä autoja on enemmän kuin menetetyt ajot.

----------


## Mavi

Vaikka kaikki 2006 ja 2007 autot poistettaisiin, niin jäljelle jää 80 autoa, joka riittää ensi syksynä kun automäärä on 64.

----------


## citybus

Jyväskylässä valmistuu keväällä (pitkästä aikaa) linjastosuunnitelma. Asiaa käsitellään joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa:

https://julkinen.jkl.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...htm?+bid=11251

On taas näemmä keksitty pyörä uusiksi; nimetty tietty määrä nykyisiä linjoja "runkolinjoiksi" ja sitten nykyisiin linjoihin pohjautuva täydentävä linjasto. Onhan Jyväskylän kaupunkirakenne haasteellinen, mutta näemmä Aren aikaan kehittämästä linjastosykeröstä ei tulla ikinä pääsemään eroon, vaikka miten paljon dumpattaisiin rahaa konsulttiyhtiöille.

----------


## tkp

> Jyväskylässä valmistuu keväällä (pitkästä aikaa) linjastosuunnitelma. Asiaa käsitellään joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa:
> 
> https://julkinen.jkl.fi/ktwebbin/dbi...htm?+bid=11251
> 
> On taas näemmä keksitty pyörä uusiksi; nimetty tietty määrä nykyisiä linjoja "runkolinjoiksi" ja sitten nykyisiin linjoihin pohjautuva täydentävä linjasto. Onhan Jyväskylän kaupunkirakenne haasteellinen, mutta näemmä Aren aikaan kehittämästä linjastosykeröstä ei tulla ikinä pääsemään eroon, vaikka miten paljon dumpattaisiin rahaa konsulttiyhtiöille.


No eipä noi peruslinjat Jyväskylässä sen sykerömpää ole kuin muuallakaan. 1/2, 12, 16/22, 25, 27 ja mitä näitä nyt on niin ovat aika suoraa linjaa. Ongelma vaan tuppaa olemaan melkoinen määrä y-poikkeuksia joilla saadaan satunnainen kulkija pyörälle päästään, varsinkin hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä. Ajetaan linjaa a linjan b linjakilvillä linjan c reittiä ja mukaan vielä pari y-liitettä, vieläpä niin että nämä poikkeukset lukee ainoastaan aikataulussa niin kyllähän siinä tavallinen matkaaja on ihmeissään.

Jos nyt konsultille halutaan rahaa antaa niin lähtisin ihan linjanumeroinnin perusteellisesta uudistuksesta ja hiljaisen ajan liikenteen uudelleen suunnittelusta.

----------


## Mikko121

> No eipä noi peruslinjat Jyväskylässä sen sykerömpää ole kuin muuallakaan. 1/2, 12, 16/22, 25, 27 ja mitä näitä nyt on niin ovat aika suoraa linjaa. Ongelma vaan tuppaa olemaan melkoinen määrä y-poikkeuksia joilla saadaan satunnainen kulkija pyörälle päästään, varsinkin hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä. Ajetaan linjaa a linjan b linjakilvillä linjan c reittiä ja mukaan vielä pari y-liitettä, vieläpä niin että nämä poikkeukset lukee ainoastaan aikataulussa niin kyllähän siinä tavallinen matkaaja on ihmeissään.
> 
> Jos nyt konsultille halutaan rahaa antaa niin lähtisin ihan linjanumeroinnin perusteellisesta uudistuksesta ja hiljaisen ajan liikenteen uudelleen suunnittelusta.


Maantieteellisesti katsoen esim. 25 on kyllä melkoinen lenkki. Ei lie kukaan täysjärkinen matkustaisi kangaslammelta palokkaan  kiertäen laajavuoren kautta. Tuo linja olisi kannattanut kyllä korvata ympyrälinjalla palokka-sairaala-keskusta-seppälä molempiin suuntiin. Kangaslammelle sitten oma runkolinjansa. 

Toivottavasti vain nyt nuo Y-jutut saadaan kuntoon. Ainakin tuosta suunnitelmasta saa sellaisen vaikutelman että kaikille eri reiteille on oma linjanumeronsa.

----------


## Star 701

Tietääkö joku, että miten Jyväskylässä on tällähetkellä ajossa noita 8700-Volvoja? Aiemmin kun katsoin Trafista muutamien autojen tietoja, niin muutamassa oli määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta. Itsekin tulee liikuttua Jyväskylässä suht taajaan mutta omalle kohdalle noita ei ole osunut.

----------


## Mikko121

> Tietääkö joku, että miten Jyväskylässä on tällähetkellä ajossa noita 8700-Volvoja? Aiemmin kun katsoin Trafista muutamien autojen tietoja, niin muutamassa oli määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta. Itsekin tulee liikuttua Jyväskylässä suht taajaan mutta omalle kohdalle noita ei ole osunut.


Kyllähän noita volvoja tavoittaa parhaiten ruuhka-ajan liikenteessä. Säännöllisesti niitä näkee jollain linjalla, mutta en osaa sanoa onko niitä millä linjoilla vakituiseen. Norjalaistaustaiset löytyvät useimmiten joltain viidakkopikoilta ja Helsinkiläislähtöisiä sitten noilta tavanomaisemmilta kaupunkilinjoilta

----------


## Jirtsu96

Länsilinjat on tuonut jo ensimmäinen paikkurin Jyväskylään, numero #50 Volvo B12B LE 8700LE vuosimallia 2010.

Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ilinjat+50.JPG

----------


## Mavi

> Länsilinjat on tuonut jo ensimmäinen paikkurin Jyväskylään, numero #50 Volvo B12B LE 8700LE vuosimallia 2010.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ilinjat+50.JPG


Tuleeko Länsilinjojen Jyväskylän toimipiste tuohon Poratielle?

----------


## jonne.pupmperi

> Tuleeko Länsilinjojen Jyväskylän toimipiste tuohon Poratielle?


Poratie 2 on tuon varikon osoite.

----------


## Mikko121

> Länsilinjat on tuonut jo ensimmäinen paikkurin Jyväskylään, numero #50 Volvo B12B LE 8700LE vuosimallia 2010.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ilinjat+50.JPG


Ja jatkoakin on seurannut samanlaisista volvoista numeroilla 47 ja 48. Näiden lisäksi vihreään nuttuun on pukeutunut ex Tamperelaiset teli-8700 numerolla 51 sekä 2-akselinen 8900 numerolla 120.

Jirtsu tarjonnee kuvaa myöhemmin..

----------


## killerpop

> Ja jatkoakin on seurannut samanlaisista volvoista numeroilla 47 ja 48. Näiden lisäksi vihreään nuttuun on pukeutunut ex Tamperelaiset teli-8700 numerolla 51 sekä 2-akselinen 8900 numerolla 120.


Ainakin erään fb-postauksen https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00217652068802 perusteella #120 sisusta on pilattu ihan huolella. Hieno Finlaysonin pesukarhukuosi on vaihtunut johonkin ankean harmaaseen!

Oli se vaan ennen hieno

----------


## Eppu

> Ainakin erään fb-postauksen https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00217652068802 perusteella #120 sisusta on pilattu ihan huolella. Hieno Finlaysonin pesukarhukuosi on vaihtunut johonkin ankean harmaaseen!
> 
> Oli se vaan ennen hieno


Kieltämättä ankea, mutta tuo uudelleen verhoiltu teliauto (vissin se on se #51) on vielä ankeampi kun vihreät kuosit on vaihdettu samaan harmaaseen. Nyt sisätiloissa ei muun värin sävyjä näy kuin mustaa ja harmaata.

----------


## 8.6

Vaaditaanko Jyväskylässä nykyisin tilaajavärityksen mukainen matkustamo myös käytettyihin autoihin?

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Ja jatkoakin on seurannut samanlaisista volvoista numeroilla 47 ja 48. Näiden lisäksi vihreään nuttuun on pukeutunut ex Tamperelaiset teli-8700 numerolla 51 sekä 2-akselinen 8900 numerolla 120.
> 
> Jirtsu tarjonnee kuvaa myöhemmin..


Kuva linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/IMG_1428.JPG

----------


## Rebiaf

Olen järkyttynyt nähtyäni nuo kuvat.  :Shocked: 
Taitaa olla koko suomen mittakaavassa Jyväskylän viranomainen ainoa, joka vaatii pilaamaan ennen niin hienon auton sisustuksen.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Onneksi edes auton sisäkatto sai pitää alkuperäisen sävyn eikä maalattu ankean harmaaksi.

----------


## Mavi

> Olen järkyttynyt nähtyäni nuo kuvat. 
> Taitaa olla koko suomen mittakaavassa Jyväskylän viranomainen ainoa, joka vaatii pilaamaan ennen niin hienon auton sisustuksen. 
> Onneksi edes auton sisäkatto sai pitää alkuperäisen sävyn eikä maalattu ankean harmaaksi.


Ei aikaisemmin ole vaadittu käytettyihin autoihin sisustuksen muuttamista, en tiedä miten nyt on asia.
Länsilinjojen kalustoon Jyväskylään on tullut lisää ainakin autot 41 ja 46.

----------


## Eppu

On tietysti nykyaikaan tyypillistä että on valittu harmaa väri kuosiin. Jos estetiikalla olisi yhtään arvoa nykypäivänä, saatettaisiin nähdä toisenlaisia ratkaisuja. Aina parempi jos niin.

Laskeskelin että tuo Länskärin kohde vaatii kesällä ilmeisesti 8-9 bussia (linjat 1 ja 2 yht. 5 bussia, linjat 4 ja 19 kumpikin yhden sekä 42 ja vaajakosken aamun ruuhkalähdöt 2 bussia...?) 
Nyt siellä on siis autot 41,46,47,48,50,51,120. Eli muutama auto vissiin vielä puuttuu vahvuudesta.
Vielä puuttuu sijoituspaikka autojen 20,54,78,79,80,82 osalta. Autosta 56 olen jo nähnyt kuvan Jojo-värisenä ja Jämsäänkin muutama noista päätynee. Lisäksi mm. citeat 75 ja76 ovat myös kadonneet nysse-liikenteestä.

----------


## Mikko121

> On tietysti nykyaikaan tyypillistä että on valittu harmaa väri kuosiin. Jos estetiikalla olisi yhtään arvoa nykypäivänä, saatettaisiin nähdä toisenlaisia ratkaisuja. Aina parempi jos niin.
> 
> Laskeskelin että tuo Länskärin kohde vaatii kesällä ilmeisesti 8-9 bussia (linjat 1 ja 2 yht. 5 bussia, linjat 4 ja 19 kumpikin yhden sekä 42 ja vaajakosken aamun ruuhkalähdöt 2 bussia...?) 
> Nyt siellä on siis autot 41,46,47,48,50,51,120. Eli muutama auto vissiin vielä puuttuu vahvuudesta.


Jyväskylän seudun joukkoliikenteen Facebook-sivulla on julkaisu Länsilinjojen aloituksesta Jyväskylässä. Julkaisussa kerrotaan Länskärin tuovan Jyväskylään alkuvaiheessa 12 autoa. Julkaisua koristaa kuva LL 110:stä linkkiväreissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Julkaisua koristaa kuva LL 110:stä linkkiväreissä.


Joka näyttäisi olevan 120-ovinen Volvo 8900LE (2-akselinen) kilvin LPJ-330.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Joka näyttäisi olevan 120-ovinen Volvo 8900LE (2-akselinen) kilvin LPJ-330.


Ja näkyy olevan myös ihan tuliterä kampe, eilen 3.6.2021 ensirekisteröity kilometrien ollessa 1676km.

----------


## Eppu

> Joka näyttäisi olevan 120-ovinen Volvo 8900LE (2-akselinen) kilvin LPJ-330.


No niin! Olisikohan muut uutuudet sitten #187... 189? Näin ainakin sen perusteella että pari laina-autoa on ajossa tkl:ltä numeroin 190 ja 191.

----------


## nickr

> Ainakin erään fb-postauksen https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00217652068802 perusteella #120 sisusta on pilattu ihan huolella. Hieno Finlaysonin pesukarhukuosi on vaihtunut johonkin ankean harmaaseen!
> 
> Oli se vaan ennen hieno


No onpa ikävän näköisiksi tosiaan muutettu! Kenenkähän ajatus tuokin ollut? En ole ikuisuuksiin käynyt Jyväskylässä, onko siellä siis muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden autoissa tuommoiset kuosit?

----------


## Mikko121

> No onpa ikävän näköisiksi tosiaan muutettu! Kenenkähän ajatus tuokin ollut? En ole ikuisuuksiin käynyt Jyväskylässä, onko siellä siis muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden autoissa tuommoiset kuosit?


Ei tuollaista kokoharmaata ole. JyLin uutena hankkimissa autoissa on harmaa kangas mustalla kuvioinnilla. Kaikissa käytetyissä on niiden alkuperäiset kankaat. Käytettynä hankittuihinhan ei ole ainakaan aiemmin vaadittu edes mitään erityistä sisustaa. Länsilinjat näyttää nyt tosiaan laitattaneen käytettyihinkin vihreät tangot ja harmaat penkit.

----------


## eemeli113

> Lisäksi mm. citeat 75 ja76 ovat myös kadonneet nysse-liikenteestä.


Näitä on pitkin kevättä povattu Turun autoiksi, olisivatko menossa vähitellen maalaukseen?

----------


## nickr

> Näitä on pitkin kevättä povattu Turun autoiksi, olisivatko menossa vähitellen maalaukseen?


Eivätkös nuo #75 ja #76 juuri alunperin olleet Turussa, josta ne siirrettiin Tampereelle ja maalattiin Nysse-väreihin vajaa vuosi sitten? Voisivat siis hyvinkin olla palaamassa takaisin. Saman sarjan #73 ja #74 ovat kai olleet Turussa koko ajan?

----------


## Eppu

> Eivätkös nuo #75 ja #76 juuri alunperin olleet Turussa, josta ne siirrettiin Tampereelle ja maalattiin Nysse-väreihin vajaa vuosi sitten? Voisivat siis hyvinkin olla palaamassa takaisin. Saman sarjan #73 ja #74 ovat kai olleet Turussa koko ajan?


Olivat toki. Sikäli hieman outoa maalautella autoja edestakaisin vuoden välein mutta toisaalta nämä kilpailuvoitot tulivat vasta siinä vaiheessa kun nuo kaksi olivat jo nysse-asuun puettu ja laitettu vesilahden linjalle tienaamaan. 
Ja ei sekään olis yhtään huono vaihtoehto ollut että nämä olisi jätetty takahuhdin 16 -linjan autoiksi yhdessä #113 kanssa. Olisivat sopivan kokoista kampetta sille radalle.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Ja näkyy olevan myös ihan tuliterä kampe, eilen 3.6.2021 ensirekisteröity kilometrien ollessa 1676km.


Kuva 7.6.2021: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...linjat+110.JPG

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt siellä on siis autot 41,46,47,48,50,51,120. Eli muutama auto vissiin vielä puuttuu vahvuudesta.


Kilpailukohteen koko oli 13 bussia, joista vähintään 8:n on oltava Euro6. Jirtsun kuvissa Norjasta tuoduista B12BLE 8700LE:istä ei näkynyt ainakaan takaoven takana AdBlue-säiliön luukkua, joka Euro 6:ksi retrofitatuissa yleensä löytyy sieltä, joten siinä olisi jo neljä Euro 5:ttä. Jos telejä 41 ja 51 ei ole retrofitattu niitäkään, olisi jo ainakin yksi noista luetelluista oltava vara-auto ja kaikkien vielä tulematta olevien bussien olisi oltava Euro 6:ia.

----------


## tkp

Ei adblue-säiliön sijoituksella sinänsä ole väliä. Jos esim. euro3-auto retrofitataan adblue-laitteilla niin säiliö laitetaan sinnne missä sille on tilaa, esim. Scaniassa juurikin takaoven takana on tilaa säiliölle. B12BLE:ssä on katalysaattori ym. äänenvaimennin oikealla puolella takaoven takana niinpä ei sinne adblue-säiliötä edes mahtuisi. adblue-säiliö näyttäisi olevan ainakin autossa #50 taka-akselin edessä. Jostain syystä Trafi näyttää uusille autoille (esim. Länsilinjat 110) päästö- ja kulutustiedot mutta vanhemmille autoille ei.

----------


## kuukanko

> adblue-säiliö näyttäisi olevan ainakin autossa #50 taka-akselin edessä.


Kiitos! Sitten tosiaan kohteeseen voikin tuoda vielä Euro5-kalustoa, kunhan vaan keski-ikä kestää.

----------


## Mavi

Länsilinjojen varikolle Jyväskylään on ilmestynyt auto 53, olikin ainoa auto paikalla aamulla, joten ei ole vielä 12 autoa  vielä käytössä.

----------


## Mikko121

Jyväskylän liikenteen kalustossa vaikuttaa olevan melko paljon liikehdintää ulos ja sisään. Teli-volvot poistuivat kuten myös suurin osa ellei kaikki Scalat. Myös vanhojen Tc6a4-Kabussien tarina on päättymässä. Tilalle on sitten tullut Kuopiosta Kabusseja. Mitenkähän jatkuu sitten kaksiakselisten Volvojen ura?

----------


## Ivecomies

Montako uutta Volvoa Länärille tulee/on tullut Jyväskylään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:09 ----------




> Jyväskylän liikenteen kalustossa vaikuttaa olevan melko paljon liikehdintää ulos ja sisään. Teli-volvot poistuivat kuten myös suurin osa ellei kaikki Scalat. Myös vanhojen Tc6a4-Kabussien tarina on päättymässä. Tilalle on sitten tullut Kuopiosta Kabusseja. Mitenkähän jatkuu sitten kaksiakselisten Volvojen ura?


Itseasiassa näin muutaman päivä sitten Lahdenväylällä ajaessani pari vihreää Scalaa (uudenmallisella takaikkunalla) menossa Helsinkiin päin. Olikohan kenties palautumassa alkuperäiselle omistajalleen, Helbille?

----------


## Mavi

> Montako uutta Volvoa Länärille tulee/on tullut Jyväskylään?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Itseasiassa näin muutaman päivä sitten Lahdenväylällä ajaessani pari vihreää Scalaa (uudenmallisella takaikkunalla) menossa Helsinkiin päin. Olikohan kenties palautumassa alkuperäiselle omistajalleen, Helbille?


Scalat 427 ja 429 viety Ouluun, 557-560 HelBille, nämä Facebookista bongattuna. Jospa kaikki HelBiltä tulleet Scalat ja Volvot palautuvat sinne, tilalle Kabuseja Kuopiosta,
ja ilmeisesti myös Citeoita Lahdesta.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Länsilinjoille on tänään tullut 6.7.2021 Jyväskylään jo toinen pakasta vedetty Volvo B8RLE 8900LE numerolle #130 ja rekisteritunnukselle LPJ-331.
Kyseinen auto on rekisteröity 2.7.2021.

Satuin sopivasti heidän Jyväskylän varikolleen, kun auto oli juuri saapunut Tampereelta, eli auto ei ole vielä ollut hetkeäkään linjalla.

Kuvaan linkki: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...linjat+130.JPG

----------


## Mikko121

> Länsilinjoille on tänään tullut 6.7.2021 Jyväskylään jo toinen pakasta vedetty Volvo B8RLE 8900LE numerolle #130 ja rekisteritunnukselle LPJ-331.
> Kyseinen auto on rekisteröity 2.7.2021.
> 
> Satuin sopivasti heidän Jyväskylän varikolleen, kun auto oli juuri saapunut Tampereelta, eli auto ei ole vielä ollut hetkeäkään linjalla.
> 
> Kuvaan linkki: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...linjat+130.JPG


Ja samalla ovenavauksella auto 79 lähti ilmeisesti jatkamaan töitään johonkin toiseen toimipisteeseen. Tämä selittänee sen ettei autoa ollut teipattu virallisiin Linkki-väreihin.

----------


## Eppu

Lisää autoja Länsilinjoille: tänään palvelee linjoulla 1 ja 2 auto #38, ZMR-114. On mallia Volvo 8900LE,jossa edessä pariovi ja korkeaselkänojaiset Kielin penkit. Vissiinkin käytettynä hankittu...?

----------


## kuukanko

Näyttäisi olevan YV3T7U525F1169669, 29.9.2014 käyttöönotettu ex-Unibuss 1872 Norjasta. Ensirekisteröinti Suomeen on 20.7.2021.

Keskiviikkona näin samanlaisen matkalla Helsingissä Länsisataman suunnalta pohjoiseen päin, vielä kokovalkoisena mutta Unibussin logoilla. Rekkaria en ehtinyt näkemään.

----------


## Eppu

Tässä tuo #38: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...silinjat38.JPG

Lienee noiden tietojen perusteella ensimmäisiä 8900LE -mallin autoja joissa ikkunalinja on alempana.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Tässä tuo #38: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...silinjat38.JPG
> 
> Lienee noiden tietojen perusteella ensimmäisiä 8900LE -mallin autoja joissa ikkunalinja on alempana.


Ja tietenkin kuljettajan sivuikkuna piti edelleen jättää hölmön korkealle, ettei vahingossakaan näe ulos kunnolla. Vaikka olisi lisäikkuna vaakapuitteen alapuolella, ei näkemä silti olisi esteetön. Kukakohan näitä suunnittelee?

----------


## Peltsi

Onko toi 38 2+2+1 ovituksella?

----------


## Mavi

> Onko toi 38 2+2+1 ovituksella?


Ovitus on 2+2+0.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Kukakohan näitä suunnittelee?


Tuntuu, että näitä ei suunnittele kukaan. Kertokaa jos on olemassa joku kanava, jonka kautta voisi lähettää palautetta sinne suuntaan. Minulla on pitkä lista asioista, joita voisi tehdä paremmin näissä. Matalampi ikkuna kuljettajalle ja alemmas, yläosaan eristettyä seinää, toinen mukiteline pois takavasemmalta, puhaltimet hiljaiseksi ja 150% lisää tehoa, muovien äänenvaimennusta, rattia pitää saada lähemmäks, aurinkoverhot lomittain ettei paista pilarin ja verhon välistä silmään jne jne. Ei haittaisi vaikka autoon lisättäisi lämmitys, jousitus ja ohjaustehostin siinä sivussa vakiovarusteeksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kertokaa jos on olemassa joku kanava, jonka kautta voisi lähettää palautetta sinne suuntaan.


Ne jotka niitä ostavat voivat antaa palautetta myyjälle.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Lisää autoja Länsilinjoille: tänään palvelee linjoulla 1 ja 2 auto #38, ZMR-114. On mallia Volvo 8900LE,jossa edessä pariovi ja korkeaselkänojaiset Kielin penkit. Vissiinkin käytettynä hankittu...?


Tänään 2.8.2021 palveli linjalla 4.

Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ilinjat+38.JPG

----------


## Mavi

Länsilinjojen varikolle on ilmestynyt 8900LE numerolla 40. Varmaankin samanlainen kuin 38.

----------


## antsa

Kyllä 40 on tuon 38 kanssa samanlainen. Norjasta tuotu ja Suomen kilvet peräkkäiset samoin olivat myös Norjan kilvet. Vuosimallia -14 ovat.

----------


## Mavi

> Kyllä 40 on tuon 38 kanssa samanlainen. Norjasta tuotu ja Suomen kilvet peräkkäiset samoin olivat myös Norjan kilvet. Vuosimallia -14 ovat.


Ja seuraava on numeroltaan 28, ZMR-116.

----------


## eemeli113

Näiden lisäksi löytyy vielä kolme samanlaista kilvin ZMR-118...120.

----------


## Mikko121

> Näiden lisäksi löytyy vielä kolme samanlaista kilvin ZMR-118...120.


Onko nämäkin Jyväskylään tulossa?

----------


## Eppu

> Näiden lisäksi löytyy vielä kolme samanlaista kilvin ZMR-118...120.


No nyt on kyllä jo niin monta autoa jyväskylän yksikössäkin että ei ainakaan kesken lopu. Mitäköhän lie jämsään on tulossa? Sinne toisaalta kelpaa lähestulkoon kaikkea mitä nysse-liikenteestä on vapautunut. Pian sekin nähdään sitten...

----------


## Mavi

> Onko nämäkin Jyväskylään tulossa?


Ei kai kaikkia Jyväskylään tarvita, tosin muutama vielä taitaa puuttua.

----------


## Mikko121

> No nyt on kyllä jo niin monta autoa jyväskylän yksikössäkin että ei ainakaan kesken lopu. Mitäköhän lie jämsään on tulossa? Sinne toisaalta kelpaa lähestulkoon kaikkea mitä nysse-liikenteestä on vapautunut. Pian sekin nähdään sitten...


Tähän liittyen vaikka vähän väärän otsikon alla ollaan, mitähän sinne jämsään ollaan edes vailla ja tietääkö joku mitä sinne olis menossa? Kesäajanhan siellä on ajeltu jollain pikkubusseilla vain.

----------


## Eppu

> Tähän liittyen vaikka vähän väärän otsikon alla ollaan, mitähän sinne jämsään ollaan edes vailla ja tietääkö joku mitä sinne olis menossa? Kesäajanhan siellä on ajeltu jollain pikkubusseilla vain.


Hyvä kysymys. Jämsässä on ainakin autot #55 (Volvo 8700) sekä #150 (Iveco-"tötterö") ja ehkä joku muukin paku(?). Mutta kuvittelisin että kun koulut alkaa niin jämsänkosken ja kaipolan välillä olisi hieman enemmän liikennettä ja sekin ajettaisiin isoilla busseilla tuon #150:n sijaan. Mutta en tiedä kylläkään. Mitkä lie olivat elyn kilpailutuksen speksit?

----------


## LahtiScania

> Mutta en tiedä kylläkään. Mitkä lie olivat elyn kilpailutuksen speksit?


ELYn kilpailutuksenhan voitti Jyväskylän Liikenne ja Länskä vain tuon kaupungin liikenteen. Käytännössä kaikille istumapaikka ja turvavyöt eli 4kpl isoja busseja.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> No nyt on kyllä jo niin monta autoa jyväskylän yksikössäkin että ei ainakaan kesken lopu. Mitäköhän lie jämsään on tulossa? Sinne toisaalta kelpaa lähestulkoon kaikkea mitä nysse-liikenteestä on vapautunut. Pian sekin nähdään sitten...


Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteessä on nyt yhteensä 5 kpl noita hopeakilpisiä, entisiä norski 8900LE Volvoja. 

Kuvasin tänään 12.8. kaikki 5 kpl eri linjoilla, kaikista kuvat kyseisessä linkissä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/08+Elokuu/

----------


## kalle.

> Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteessä on nyt yhteensä 5 kpl noita hopeakilpisiä, entisiä norski 8900LE Volvoja. 
> 
> Kuvasin tänään 12.8. kaikki 5 kpl eri linjoilla, kaikista kuvat kyseisessä linkissä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/08+Elokuu/


 6 kpl. on niitä (kuvaamiesi lisäksi 30, ZMR-120) ja sen lisäksi 110 ja 130.

----------


## Mavi

> 6 kpl. on niitä (kuvaamiesi lisäksi 30, ZMR-120) ja sen lisäksi 110 ja 130.


Ja vielä lisäksi 120.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> 6 kpl. on niitä (kuvaamiesi lisäksi 30, ZMR-120) ja sen lisäksi 110 ja 130.


Tarkoitinkin nimenomaan noita norski 8900LE, 110, 120 ja 130 on kuvattu jo aikaisemmin.
Mutta itsekin huomasin myöhemmin että vielä oli nro. 30 varikolla. Kuvataan se joskus myöhemmin.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Tarkoitinkin nimenomaan noita norski 8900LE, 110, 120 ja 130 on kuvattu jo aikaisemmin.
> Mutta itsekin huomasin myöhemmin että vielä oli nro. 30 varikolla. Kuvataan se joskus myöhemmin.


Nytpä on tuo aikaisemmin mainittu #30 myös kuvattu, eli kaikki Länsilinjain 9 kpl 8900LE Volvoja Linkki-värissä on nyt allekirjoittaneen kuvissa.

Alla olevasta linkistä löytyy kuva #30.

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/08+Elokuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Jyväskylän Liikenteelle on tullut Nettbussilta Norjasta Ukkosen Hannun kautta pari kappaletta Volvo B11R / 9700S UG:ta.

Linkissä kuva nro. #716:sta: 

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/JyLi+716.JPG

----------


## antsa

Olisko mahdollista laittaa havaintoja Kabusseista jotka tänä vuonna tullut Kuopiosta ? Ilmeisesti 401-415 numeroille ? Voin aloittaa 401 ZNY-749, 402 GGY-377, 403 LYY-495, 404 BSY-294, 410 TJY-487, 411 RJI-282, 414 JGX-782 ja 415 RJI-331.

----------


## Mavi

> Olisko mahdollista laittaa havaintoja Kabusseista jotka tänä vuonna tullut Kuopiosta ? Ilmeisesti 401-415 numeroille ? Voin aloittaa 401 ZNY-749, 402 GGY-377, 403 LYY-495, 404 BSY-294, 410 TJY-487, 411 RJI-282, 414 JGX-782 ja 415 RJI-331.


TJY-490 on #407, oli tänään aamulla linjalla 39.

----------


## Mavi

> No nyt on kyllä jo niin monta autoa jyväskylän yksikössäkin että ei ainakaan kesken lopu. Mitäköhän lie jämsään on tulossa? Sinne toisaalta kelpaa lähestulkoon kaikkea mitä nysse-liikenteestä on vapautunut. Pian sekin nähdään sitten...


Nyt on kuitenkin tainnut ainakin ajokuntoiset autot loppua Jyväskylän yksiköstä, kun sinne on ilmestynyt Volvo 8500LE #95. Tosin on Nyssen väreissä, ja kaiken lisäksi yli-ikäinenkin. Jotainhan on tehtävä, nyt kun osui tuulettimeen, ja kaikki ongelmat tulivat julkisuuteen. Kuljettajia ja autoja on liian vähän, kun Norjasta tuotu kalusto on osoittautunut epäluotettavaksi, ja omaa huoltoa ei ole.

----------


## jorkki

JL voitti pailkallisliikenteen kohteen 2 hankinnan ,vuoden sopimuksella muita tarjojajia ei ollut.

----------


## OlskuPe

> JL voitti pailkallisliikenteen kohteen 2 hankinnan ,vuoden sopimuksella muita tarjojajia ei ollut.


Lähteitä? Itse en löytänyt tuosta tietoa mistään

----------


## jorkki

viranhaltija päätös  palvelupäälikkö liikenne ja viheralueet sieltä pitäisi löytyä.

----------


## OlskuPe

> viranhaltija päätös  palvelupäälikkö liikenne ja viheralueet sieltä pitäisi löytyä.


Viimeisimmät jutut joukkoliikenteestä viranhaltijapäätössivuilla oli vuodelta 2018. Voitko nyt vaan laittaa sen linkin?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Viimeisimmät jutut joukkoliikenteestä viranhaltijapäätössivuilla oli vuodelta 2018. Voitko nyt vaan laittaa sen linkin?


Tuonne ja sieltä viranhaltijan nimikkeeksi "Palvelupäällikkö, liikenne- ja viheralueet". Päätös näkyy heti ensimmäisenä. En laita suoraa linkkiä, koska se automaattisesti lataa tiedoston.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Jyväskylään on tupsahtanut HelB #1816, lie ohikulkumatkalla Ouluun vai jäämässä Keski-Suomeen. 
Viisaat voisi kertoa että mikä on tilanne. Alla peräkuva JyLin korjaamolta:



https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit.../HelB+1816.JPG

----------


## Miska

> Jyväskylään on tupsahtanut HelB #1816, lie ohikulkumatkalla Ouluun vai jäämässä Keski-Suomeen. 
> Viisaat voisi kertoa että mikä on tilanne.


Vai olisiko Jyväskylässä maalattavana? Useampi sisarauto on jo saanut HSL:n oranssin runkolinjavärin. Näillä tullaan ajamaan elokuussa aloittavia runkolinjoja 400 ja 600.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vai olisiko Jyväskylässä maalattavana? Useampi sisarauto on jo saanut HSL:n oranssin runkolinjavärin. Näillä tullaan ajamaan elokuussa aloittavia runkolinjoja 400 ja 600.


Tuo maalaamisnäkökohta tuli minullekin mieleen, muistaakseni viime vuonna vuoden 2007 Volvo-telejä maalattiin runkolinjaväreihin peräti Kuopiossa asti. Pari yksilöä tosin oli palvellut Jyväskylän Liikennettä ennen HSL-alueelle palaamista.

----------


## jorkki

voisikohan tuon Helb 1816 jyväskylään tulon syynä olla JL,n telien keski iän alentaminen koska täällä kaikki telit on vm 2014.

----------


## Mikko121

> voisikohan tuon Helb 1816 jyväskylään tulon syynä olla JL,n telien keski iän alentaminen koska täällä kaikki telit on vm 2014.


Tuossa tullut Jirtsun kanssa viimeaikoina hieman spekuloitua tuota JyLin kalustotarvetta lähiaikoina, ja oli tuon #1816:n suunta nyt minne tahansa niin näyttää siltä, että jotain olisi Jyväskylän liikenteen kalustossakin tapahduttava vielä ennen vuonna 2024 alkavien linjapakettien aloitusta. 

Jos tutkitaan JyLin ajossa olevien kohteiden vaatimuksia voidaan todeta että 1 ja 4 on Keski-ikävaatimuksena 8 vuotta. Kohteessa 2 on vielä vajaan vuoden voimassa 8 vuoden keski-ikä, mutta kilpailtiin 23-24 pätkänä nyt uusiksi ja tuosta taidettiin luopua ja sen sijaan 20 autosta 14 pitää olla Euro 6:a. Näiden lisäksi on vielä linja 41, jossa on 2 teliautoa 10 vuoden keski-ikävaatimuksella. Tämä viimeinen soppari on voimassa vuoteen -25 joten noilla nykyisillä Citywideillä tätä ei voida yksin ajaa loppuun.

Jylin kalusto tällähetkellä:

3 kpl -19 vuoden VDL:ää, ikää siis 3 vuotta
21 kpl -15 vuoden VDL:ää, nämä 7 vuotiaita
43 kpl -14 autoja joista 18 Teli-Citywidejä ja loput 25 VDL:ä, näillä ikää siis 8
4 kpl -13 vuoden Citywidejä, eli 9 vuotiaita.
15 kpl -08-09 Kabusseja joista ilmeisesti muutama on Euro 6stettu. Ikää näillä sen 13-14 vuotta.
Näiden lisäksi vielä ainakin viimekeväänä oli yksi -09 Scala ja muutamia Volvo 8700:a vuosilta -07 ja -08

Näin ollen kun vuoden päästä 3:a autoa lukuunottamatta kaikki autot ovat ns Keski-ikäisiä tai vanhempia, pitäisi jotain uudistusta nyt alkaa tapahtumaankin kalustossa. 

Tämän varjolla en siis pitäisi mahdottomana vaikka tuo #1816 jäisikin Jyväskylään, vaikkakin Oulu tai Hki:n runkolinjat kuulostavatkin järkevämmältä suunnalta. Toisaalta myös se, että Jyväskylässä on sopimuksia pääosin jäljellä sen 2 vuotta, puhuisi enemmän käytettyjen kuin uusien saapumisen puolesta. Mutta eipä taida käytetyille konsernin sisällä oikein muuta lähdettä olla kuin HelB, eikä itselleni ainakaan kovin selvää ole liikenisikö sieltä jotain sellaisia autoja joilla keski-ikää saisi madallettua kunhan sähkö-Volvot sinne aikanaan tulevat. Aiemminhan toki kaikennäköstä kippoa on tuotu Ruotsin puolelta joten kai sekin on vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Bongasin tänäaamuna Sorastajantieltä ex. Helbin nyt vihreeksi maalattuna.

Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...20XOS-716.jpeg

----------


## OlskuPe

> Bongasin tänäaamuna Sorastajantieltä ex. Helbin nyt vihreeksi maalattuna.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...20XOS-716.jpeg


JyLillekö tulossa? Aika hauska vaihtelu kalustoon, kun JyLi on niin pitkään luottanut VDL:ään ja vanhempaan Citywide-kalustoon, tällähän hetkellä jyväskylässä vain MB (mennään bussilla) on käyttänyt suburbaneita

----------


## OlskuPe

> Bongasin tänäaamuna Sorastajantieltä ex. Helbin nyt vihreeksi maalattuna.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...20XOS-716.jpeg


Onkos näitä tulossa lisää, vai vain tämä yksi yksilö? Minä en tiedä noista maksimi-ikä, keski-ikä yms jutuista hölkäsen pöläystäkään.

----------


## OlskuPe

Olikos lähimaksu nyt otettu käyttöön? Netissä ei vielä mitään mainintaa mutta aikaisemmissa artikkeleissa luki että tulisi käyttöön talviaikatauluihin siirryttäessä. Eilen bussiin mentäessä huomasin että bussikortinlukulaitteen sivuosaan oli tullut lähimaksu uloke missä oli lähimaksun kuva mutta en laitteen näyttöön kiinnittänyt huomiota että oliko siinä joku nappi mistä aktivoidaan lähimaksu

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Bongasin tänäaamuna Sorastajantieltä ex. Helbin nyt vihreeksi maalattuna.
> 
> Linkki kuvaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...20XOS-716.jpeg


Nyt kyseinen yksilö on saanut kylkinumeron ja teipit myös päälleen.

Auto on kylkinumeroltaan #534, ja alla olevasta linkistä kuvaan jonka tänään nappasin.

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...34+XOS-716.JPG

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nyt kyseinen yksilö on saanut kylkinumeron ja teipit myös päälleen.
> 
> Auto on kylkinumeroltaan #534, ja alla olevasta linkistä kuvaan jonka tänään nappasin.
> 
> https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...34+XOS-716.JPG


Miks Jyväskylän Liikenne haluaa kaikkiin busseihinsa Kapussin pölykapselit oli ne Kapusseja tai ei?

----------


## OlskuPe

Nyt on otettu lähimaksukin Jyväskylässä käyttöön.

----------


## Metsätähti

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12626521

Kiva juttu, mutta miten se on mahdolista että jo 19 vuotais saa D-kortin? Sääntöjen mukaan se ei voi olla.

Linja-autokortin (D) vaatimukset kuljettajalle
-Ikä vähintään 24 vuotta
-Aiempi ajo-oikeus C1-, C-, CE- tai D1 

https://capproacademy.fi/koulutukset...ja-autokortti/

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12626521
> 
> Kiva juttu, mutta miten se on mahdolista että jo 19 vuotais saa D-kortin? Sääntöjen mukaan se ei voi olla.
> 
> Linja-autokortin (D) vaatimukset kuljettajalle
> -Ikä vähintään 24 vuotta
> -Aiempi ajo-oikeus C1-, C-, CE- tai D1 
> 
> https://capproacademy.fi/koulutukset...ja-autokortti/


https://ajokortti-info.fi/fi/ajokort...%A4vaatimukset

Tuolla kerrotaan seuraava: "18-vuotiaana, voit saada D-luokan ajo-oikeuden, jos olet suorittanut linja-autonkuljettajan ammatillisen perustutkinnon ja linja-autonkuljettajan perustason ammattipätevyyskoulutuksen"

----------


## nickr

> https://ajokortti-info.fi/fi/ajokort...%A4vaatimukset
> 
> Tuolla kerrotaan seuraava: "18-vuotiaana, voit saada D-luokan ajo-oikeuden, jos olet suorittanut linja-autonkuljettajan ammatillisen perustutkinnon ja linja-autonkuljettajan perustason ammattipätevyyskoulutuksen"


Kyllä, ja koulun kautta kortin saa jo paljon ennen kuin tutkinnon on suorittanut. Eli tässä uutisen tapauksessa opiskelija suorittaa tutkinnon loppuun juuri tällä oppisopimuksella. Siinä ei olisikaan mitään järkeä, jos ammattikoulusta valmistuttuaan joutuisi odottamaan vielä viisi vuotta ennen kuin saa edes D-kortin.  :Laughing: 

Ja tosiaan tuo Metsätähden linkkaama CAP Pro -sivu ja 24 vuoden ikäraja liittyy siihen jos kortin haluaa ajaa autokoulussa omakustanteisesti.

----------


## kuukanko

Jyväskylässä on alkanut iso paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus.

Kilpailussa on kolme kohdetta:
Super-Linkki -linjat S1 - S4. 41 bussia, joista 8 teliä. Vähintään 5 bussin on oltava sähköbussejaJyväskylän pohjoispuolinen liikenne. Lisäksi poikittaisliikennettä ja Kuokkalan ja Vaajakosken liikennettä. 32 bussia, joista 7 teliäJyväskylän eteläpuolinen liikenne Keljonkankaan ja Muuramen suuntiin. 19 bussia, joista 7 teliä
Kaikissa kohteissa sopimusaika on 3.6.2024 - 1.6.2032 + 2 vuoden optio.

Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro 6. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta (tilaajan hyväksynnällä sähköbussien käyttöikä voidaan pidentää enintään 20 vuoteen). Bussien sisä- ja ulkopinnat on kunnostettava uutta vastaavaksi siinä vaiheessa, kun bussien ottamisesta kohteen liikenteeseen on 5 - 6 vuotta.

Kaikissa kohteissa hinnasta saa 90 pistettä ja käyttövoimasta 10 pistettä. Käyttövoimasta pisteitä tulee seuraavasti: uusi sähkö- tai kaasubussi 0,5 p, käytetty sähkö- tai kaasubussi 0,25 p. Pisteet skaalataan niin, että kohteesta parhaat kalustopisteet saanut tarjous saa 10 pistettä ja muut skaalataan sen suhteessa. Kohteen 1 pakollisia sähköbusseja ei huomioida kalustopisteytyksessä.

Kaikista kohteista voi jättää myös yhteistarjouksen (joka on kilpailussa kohteena 4). Yhteistarjoukseen vertailtaessa yksittäistarjousten kalustopisteet painotetaan kohteittain linjakilometrien suhteessa.

Bussit tulevat 28.10. julkaistavaan tilaajaväritykseen.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 12.12.2022.

----------


## 8.6

> Jyväskylässä on alkanut iso paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus.
> Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro 6. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta (tilaajan hyväksynnällä sähköbussien käyttöikä voidaan pidentää enintään 20 vuoteen).


Järkevämpää olisi joustaa keski-ikävaatimuksesta tilanteessa, jossa vaikkapa vähintään 90 prosenttia liikenteestä liikennöidään sähköbusseilla. On erittäin epätodennäköistä, että sopimuksen lopussakaan 15-vuotiaita tai vanhempia sähköbusseja nähtäisiin.

----------


## OlskuPe

Onko kukaan muu huomannut, että 25:n kuljettajilla on tapana pysähtyä Jokela th E -pysäkille syömään välipalaa tai hoitamaan tarpeita, jos bussissa on vaikkapa yksi matkustaja aivan etupenkkien takana olevilla penkeillä, jota ei välttämättä huomaa? Itsellä tapahtui tänään jo toisen kerran näin. Vuorot kuuluu ajaa aina loppuun asti, riippumatta siitä onko matkustajia vai ei. Vielä enemmän ihmetyttää se, että kyseinen pysäkki on hyvin lähellä kyseisen linjan päätepysäkkiä, joka on Palokan S-Marketin vieressä, jossa olen nähnyt monen kuljettajan käyvän vessassa. Miksi nämä Jokelan pysäkillä pysähtelevät kuljettajat eivät voisi vaan hoitaa taukoansa hyvin lähellä sijaitsevalla päättärillä?

----------


## Mokka

> Jyväskylässä on alkanut iso paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus.
> 
> Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 12.12.2022.



Hankinta on keskeytetty.

"Hankintayksikkö keskeyttää hankinnan kaikkien kohteiden osalta.

Tarjouspyyntöön ja sen liitteisiin on tehtävä muutoksia, jotka olennaisesti muuttavat hankinnan vaatimuksia. Hankintayksikkö on arvioinut, että näiden muutosten tekeminen avoinna olevaan tarjouspyyntöön vaarantaisi tarjoajien yhdenvertaisen ja syrjimättömän kohtelun sekä avoimuuden vaatimuksia.

Hankintamenettely keskeytetään erityisalojen hankintalain 116 §:n 1 momentin mukaisesta todellisesta ja perustellusta syystä.

Hankintayksikkö käynnistää Jyväskylän seudun paikallisliikenteestä uuden hankintamenettelyn."

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...12410/overview

----------


## kuukanko

> Hankinta on keskeytetty.


Ja nyt se on laitettu uudestaan käyntiin. Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä meni viikolla eteenpäin, se on nyt 19.12.

----------


## jorkki

jyväskylän liikenne on voittanut kaikki kohteet päätös löytyy kaupungin viran haltija päätöksistä

----------


## kuukanko

Iso kilpailutus houkutteli näköjään uusiakin toimijoita. Koko liikenteestä tarjouksen jätti Jyväskylän Liikenteen lisäksi Vekka, Nobina ja Pohjolan Liikenne. Lisäksi Savonlinja oli tarjonnut kohteita 2 ja 3.

Länsilinjat taas vetäytyi suosiolla eikä tarjonnut ollenkaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Viestissä #476 oli lista kohteista ja tiivistelmä niiden sisällöstä. Kohde 1 Super-Linkki-linjoineen on mielestäni mielenkiintoinen. Hankintailmoituksessa annettiin syksyllä 2022 linkit kunkin kohteen linjoista remix-palvelun avulla. Sen mukaan Super-Linkki-linjoja tulisivat olemaan:

S1 Kaakkolampi - Keskusta - Palokan tk (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 25)
S2A Haapaniemi - Keskusta - Kortemäki (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 1)
S2B Kaunisharju - Keskusta - Kortemäki (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 2)
S3 Heikkilä - Keskusta - Mustalampi (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 27)
S4A Kortepohja - Keskusta - Ristikivi (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 18)
S4B Kortepohja - Keskusta - Nenäinniemi (vastaa pitkälti nyk. linjaa 18K)

Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millä eri tavoin S-linjat poikkeavat tavallisista linjoista. Tarjonnan olettaisi olevan kattavampaa. Mitä muuta? Tuleeko runkolinjavärit bussikalustoon ja pysäkkikatoksiin? Tuleeko reiteille etuuksia?

Kohteeseen 1 sisältyy myös muita linjoja, varsinkin Vaajakosken suuntaan - ja muuallekin itään. S-linjastoon verrattuna kohteen muut linjat tuntuvat vaatimattomalta "silpulta".

Kaksi muuta kohdetta ovat myös merkittäviä. Niihin ei sisälly Super-Linkki-linjoja, mutta volyymit ovat huomattavia. Koko kilpailukierros on valtakunnallisestikin ajatellen suuri. Aika näyttää, minkä verran voittaja tuo Jyväskylään vaihtoehtoisen käyttövoiman kalustoa, kalustopisteistä ei kovin kummoisia johtopäätöksiä pysty tekemään. Viisi pakollista täyssähköbussia on oikeastaan ainoa varma tarkka tieto. Pisteistä päätellen muutakin sähkö- tai kaasukalustoa on tulossa jonkin verran, mutta vähemmän kuin mitä joissakin hävinneissä tarjouksissa olisi luvattu.

----------


## Mikko121

> Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, millä eri tavoin S-linjat poikkeavat tavallisista linjoista. Tarjonnan olettaisi olevan kattavampaa. Mitä muuta? Tuleeko runkolinjavärit bussikalustoon ja pysäkkikatoksiin? Tuleeko reiteille etuuksia?


Minä olen ymmärtänyt että ainakin tarjonta olisi huomattan kattava, sekä jonkinlainen oma väritys tulisi noille runkolinjoille. 

Linkki-liikenteeseen on muuten mahdollisesti liittymässä lisää kuntia Jyväskylän ympäriltä. Äänekoski, Toivakka, Petäjävesi, Hankasalmi, sekä Uurainen. Näistä ilmeisesti Uurainen ei ole lähdössä mukaan, mutta muut olisivat. Odotellaan päätöksiä asiasta.

----------


## Miska

> Aika näyttää, minkä verran voittaja tuo Jyväskylään vaihtoehtoisen käyttövoiman kalustoa, kalustopisteistä ei kovin kummoisia johtopäätöksiä pysty tekemään. Viisi pakollista täyssähköbussia on oikeastaan ainoa varma tarkka tieto. Pisteistä päätellen muutakin sähkö- tai kaasukalustoa on tulossa jonkin verran, mutta vähemmän kuin mitä joissakin hävinneissä tarjouksissa olisi luvattu.


Tässä voisi ajatella, että uusi kalusto tulisi sähköbusseina. Koiviston Auto -konsernilla on suuret määrät aiemmille sopimuskausille hankittua Euro 6 -päästötason dieselkalustoa. Alueen ulkopuolisilla toimijoilla taas kalusto olisi ehkä ollut suuremmassa mittakaavassa uutta (esim. Nobina hankki Turkuun muutamaa vara-autoa lukuun ottamatta kaluston uutena eikä PL:kään kovin monta käytettyä dieselbussia siirtänyt Tampereelle). Toki jos ja kun JL aloittaa liikenteen osin vanhalla kalustolla, täytyy sen sopimuskauden aikana uudistaa kalustoa ja nämä autot taas saattaisivat olla uusia tai muualta siirrettäviä käytettyjä sähköbusseja.

----------


## OlskuPe

Tässä muutes mietin, että pitääköhän JyLin uusia kalustoa yhtään ennen uusien sopimuksien alkua Keski-ikä sai olla mielestäni max 8 vuotta, ja laskujeni mukaan nykyinen keski-ikä on lähempänä 8.7 vuotta.

----------


## Mikko121

> Tässä muutes mietin, että pitääköhän JyLin uusia kalustoa yhtään ennen uusien sopimuksien alkua Keski-ikä sai olla mielestäni max 8 vuotta, ja laskujeni mukaan nykyinen keski-ikä on lähempänä 8.7 vuotta.


Kyllä kai se välttämätöntä on jos aikovat noudattaa sopimuksia. Toki keski-iän laskeminen kalustolistasta ei kerro suoraan tilannetta jos uudemmille tulee enemmän kilometriä kuin vanhimmille. Mutta tosiaan ensi vuonna suurin osa JyLin kalustosta on vähintään 8-vuotiaita niin ei ole mahdollista enää pitää muutamalla uudemmalla keski-ikää kurissa. Ja tähän liittyen JyLille onkin ilmestynyt ainakin 3 VDL Citeaa rekisterein JML-457, -458 ja -459. Oletettavasti uusia ja Dieseleitä.

----------


## kuukanko

> JyLille onkin ilmestynyt ainakin 3 VDL Citeaa rekisterein JML-457, -458 ja -459. Oletettavasti uusia ja Dieseleitä.


Ainakin JML-457:n käyttöönottopäivä on 12.12.2022 ja käyttövoima dieselöljy. Malli VDL Citea LLE120.

Minusta on aika yllättävää, että Koiviston Auto ostaa vielä uusia dieselkaupunkibusseja, kun tärkeimmät kilpailijat ovat siirtyneet pelkkään sähkökaluston hankkimiseen.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ainakin JML-457:n käyttöönottopäivä on 12.12.2022 ja käyttövoima dieselöljy. Malli VDL Citea LLE120.
> 
> Minusta on aika yllättävää, että Koiviston Auto ostaa vielä uusia dieselkaupunkibusseja, kun tärkeimmät kilpailijat ovat siirtyneet pelkkään sähkökaluston hankkimiseen.


Kiitos selvityksestä!

Minä luulen että JyLillä ei ole olemassa oikein minkäänlaista valmista latausinfraa varikollaan. Nyt kun kilpailussa voitto tuli niin sellainen toki laitettava kuntoon. Tuntuu nämä kolme VDL:ää olleen sellainen kiirehankinta vastaamaan keski-ikäongelmaan

----------


## jorkki

olisikohan nuo uudet autot tilattu jo entisen omistajan toimesta ottaen huomioon autojen pitkät toimitus ajat nykyään.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> olisikohan nuo uudet autot tilattu jo entisen omistajan toimesta ottaen huomioon autojen pitkät toimitus ajat nykyään.


Itse olen käsittänyt, että siellä VDL:län tehtaan pihalla on uusia autoja valmiina nurkat turvoksissa niin niitä saa nopeallakin toimituksella.

----------


## Eppu

> Itse olen käsittänyt, että siellä VDL:län tehtaan pihalla on uusia autoja valmiina nurkat turvoksissa niin niitä saa nopeallakin toimituksella.


Jos näin on, niin hintakin lienee hieman edullisempi, etenkin kun VDL lopettaa, ellei ole jo lopettanut, dieselbussien valmistuksen ja kysyntäkin lienee romahtanut kun kaikkialla on vallassa sähköbussihypnoosi.

----------


## Mikko121

> Linkki-liikenteeseen on muuten mahdollisesti liittymässä lisää kuntia Jyväskylän ympäriltä. Äänekoski, Toivakka, Petäjävesi, Hankasalmi, sekä Uurainen. Näistä ilmeisesti Uurainen ei ole lähdössä mukaan, mutta muut olisivat. Odotellaan päätöksiä asiasta.


Sen verran tähän aiheeseen liittyen piti internettiä kaivella ja tutkia kuntien pöytäkirjoja ja tosiaan asia on niin, että kaikki kunnat Uuraista lukuunottamatta esittävät liittymistä Linkki-liikenteeseen. Muistelen jostain lukeneeni, että liikenne voisi alkaa vuonna 2025.

----------


## OlskuPe

Tässä vähän mietiskelen, millaistahan  sähkökalustoa JyLi tuo sitten uusien sopimusten alkuun Mitä te luulette?
Muutama mahdollinen vaihtoehto
-VDL Citea (Jyväskylän suosituin malli, jos tulee, niin luultavasti uutta generaatiota)
Volvo (On mennyt myös HelB:ille, mutta siten vähän epätodennäköinen, sillä ei ole saatavilla etumatalana)
Scania (myös vahva brändi Jyväskylässä)
Yutong tai BYD (suosittu muilla liikennöitsijöillä myös koska kiinalaisia halpabusseja, hinta voi houkutella)
Solaris (Hyvin epätodennäköinen valinta sillä näitä ei paljoa Suomessa edes ole, Tampereella oli muutama Solariksen sähköbussi mutta sen enempää ei näitä tullut)

Itse edes vähän toivoisin että joltain Eurooppalaiselta valmistajajalta.


LISÄYS:
Onko niissä JyLin uusissa Citeoissa paineilma -vai sähköovet? Aivan naurettavaa jos enää vuonna 2022 käyttöönotettuun bussiin otetaan vielä paineilmaovet.

----------


## 8.6

> Aivan naurettavaa jos enää vuonna 2022 käyttöönotettuun bussiin otetaan vielä paineilmaovet.


Mitä naurettavaa siinä on? Monissa maissa, kuten Virossa ja Ruotsissa, paineilmaovet ovat edelleen yleisiä uudessa kalustossa. HSL ja jotkin muut tilaajat antavat jostakin syystä lisäpisteitä sähköovista, mikä on osasyynä niiden harvinaisuuteen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä hyvää sähköovet tarjoaa? Toimintavarmuus ei ainakaan omien kokemusten perusteella ole parempi. Myös tuntuma on, että hitaammin toimivat.

----------


## OlskuPe

Mitä luulette, mitä busseja olisi mahdollisesti lähdössä poistoon ensi vuonna? Minusta vanhat Kabusit saisivat joutaa romukoppaan.

----------


## Mikko121

> Mitä luulette, mitä busseja olisi mahdollisesti lähdössä poistoon ensi vuonna? Minusta vanhat Kabusit saisivat joutaa romukoppaan.


Eipä Kabusseille taida olla käyttöä enää noissa uusissa sopimuksissa. Ensi vuoden aikana luulis ainakin vanhimpien Kabussien poistuvan. En myöskään usko että niille neljälle kaksiakseliselle Citywidelle sekä osalle vanhimmista VDL:stä on käyttöä kun uudet sopimukset alkavat.

----------


## Ivecomies

> En myöskään usko että niille neljälle kaksiakseliselle Citywidelle sekä osalle vanhimmista VDL:stä on käyttöä kun uudet sopimukset alkavat.


Eiköhän kyseisille autoille löydy käyttöä konsernin sisältä. Citywidejen toivoisin siirtyvän Helsinkiin/Vantaalle tai miksipä ei Tampereelle, kun kyseinen malli on kaikissa edellämainituissa kaupungeissa melko harvinainen (viimeksi mainitussa näitä on vain 1). Citywide Suburban LE on Citywide-nimestään huolimatta ihan eri tavaraa kuin Citywide, ja matkustuskokemus täysin erilainen. Niitä on täällä jo ihan tarpeeksi, ja olisin halunnut että Citywidejä olisi hankittu hieman enemmän...

----------


## OlskuPe

> Eiköhän kyseisille autoille löydy käyttöä konsernin sisältä. Citywidejen toivoisin siirtyvän Helsinkiin/Vantaalle tai miksipä ei Tampereelle, kun kyseinen malli on kaikissa edellämainituissa kaupungeissa melko harvinainen (viimeksi mainitussa näitä on vain 1). Citywide Suburban LE on Citywide-nimestään huolimatta ihan eri tavaraa kuin Citywide, ja matkustuskokemus täysin erilainen. Niitä on täällä jo ihan tarpeeksi, ja olisin halunnut että Citywidejä olisi hankittu hieman enemmän...


Omasta mielestäni perus-Citywidet ovat hyvin tylsiä, ja niihin ainakin olen itse päässyt pahasti kyllästymään. Sen sijaan Suburbanit ovat mielestäni mukavampia js modernimpia. Niitä on harmiksi Jyväskylässä vain 5 kappaletta, joista 4 Mennään Bussilla OY omistamia, ja 1 Jyväskylän liikenteen, joka tuli Helbiltä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Omasta mielestäni perus-Citywidet ovat hyvin tylsiä, ja niihin ainakin olen itse päässyt pahasti kyllästymään. Sen sijaan Suburbanit ovat mielestäni mukavampia js modernimpia. Niitä on harmiksi Jyväskylässä vain 5 kappaletta, joista 4 Mennään Bussilla OY omistamia, ja 1 Jyväskylän liikenteen, joka tuli Helbiltä.


Jokaisella on oma mielipiteensä eikä makuasioista voi kiistellä. Itselläni se menee taas päinvastoin ja toivoisin enemmän Citywidejä tänne HSL-alueelle, joita ei enää ole kuin 5 kpl Nobinalla, ja Suburbaneja on täällä ihan liikaa. Citywidessä on omasta mielestä enemmän sellainen Scanialle tyypillinen tunnelma. Itse tykkään Citywidessä paljon myös siitä sisätiloissa surisevasta tuulettimesta, jota taas ei kuulu Suburbanissa tai edes Omniexpress LE:ssä. 

Uskoisin että Citywidejä olisi täällä HSL-alueella varmasti enemmän jos Scania ei olisi Scalan tuotannon loputtua kehittänyt Omniexpressistään paikkuriversion vaan antanut ensin Citywiden paikata Scalan jättämää markkinarakoa Suomessa siihen asti kunnes Suburban tuli tuotantoon. OE 320LE:hän osoittautui kuten kaikki tiedämme melko epäonnistuneeksi kaikkien räminöiden ja kolinoiden kera, mutta silti varsinkin HelB tilasi niitä paljon. Oispa tilannut ne mielummin Citywideinä 🥺

----------


## jorkki

Jyväskylän scanian pihassa näkyi olevan valkoinen scania suburban ilmeisesti ex otp liekköhän rantautumassa jyväskylään,auto oli siirtokilvissä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ja tähän liittyen JyLille onkin ilmestynyt ainakin 3 VDL Citeaa rekisterein JML-457, -458 ja -459. Oletettavasti uusia ja Dieseleitä.


Myös JML-456 ja -460 on JyLin uusia Veteliä.

----------


## John

Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteeseen tulee ensi kesänä kolme sähköbussia, kertoo Jyväskylän Liikenne.
Kesällä 2024 sähköbusseja on paikallisliikenteessä jo 64, eli yli kaksi kolmasosaa kaikista busseista. Sähköbussi maksaa noin kaksi kertaa dieselbussin verran.

 Kyseessä on kymmenien miljoonien eurojen investointi. Sähköbussien lisäksi hankimme muuntajat ja laturit, Jyväskylän Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja*Harri Saarenpää*kertoo.

 Sähköbussit ovat täysin päästöttömiä ja äänettömiä. Niistä kuuluu vain rengasmelu, sillä niissä ei ole lainkaan polttomoottoria.

Jyväskylän Liikenne*uusii parhaillaan myös dieselbussikalustoa. Lähipäivinä aloittaa viisi täysin uutta dieselillä kulkevaa linja-autoa. Ne tulevat linjoille 25 ja 27.
Paikallisliikenteen turvallisuus paranee samalla, sillä kaikkiin uusiin busseihin tulee myös valvontakamerat ja turvaohjaamo. Turvaohjaamossa on muovisuoja, jossa on rahastusaukot.

----------

